# Aulani: What's the One Thing You Wish You Knew?



## Disney Dreams

The title pretty much says it all. What the one thing you wish you knew that you learned AFTER your visit? 

Or... What's the one thing you are glad you knew about so you didn't miss it?

Excited to hear you Aulani "One Thing,"
Dreams


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

1) to get in line a few minutes before 8:00am each morning your kids want to do a "premium" experience in Auntys Beach house (not the paid ones you can sign up prior, but the Stitch Goo, volcanoes, etc). The line gets long fast and there's limited spaces for those activities. 

 2) walk to the cove next to the other resort (when facing ocean, walk right, through trees to clearing and a beach) to see monk seals. A highlight of our trip!  

3) monkey pod happy hour 

4) use photo pass as much as you can (if you know you will buy the $99 cd). We saw photographers in tons of places other then character meet and greets- even in a tube in the lazy river.

  5) skip the character breakfast. The few characters that are there are found at scheduled character meet and greets, we went during spring break and saw everyone more then once and with barely any waits (compared to DL anyway).

  Ok that was more then 1 lol. Hope my tips help!


----------



## Cinderpamela

The one thing I wish I had known before our first trip August 2012 was:

How much "Island Time" would just take over after about 4 days... I had a whole list of places I wanted to see and things I wanted to do... such as the Bishop Museum, and hiking Diamond Head. But by around day 4 all we wanted to do was hang out and enjoy the resort and relax.

As a result, for our upcoming trip I have planned our first 4 days to be in Waikiki to get all the tourist stuff done and then the next 6 days will be spent relaxing at the resort. 


...and I totally second all of "mom2aidenNpipers" pointers especially 2,3 & 5!!


----------



## Bunless

I wish I had done more research on the Polynesian Cultural Center before going.


----------



## Meemoo

As someone else mentioned, the little beach cove to the right of the Aulani beach. We visited on our last day and saw a seal on the sand, many people see turtles there too, if I had known I would have checked it each day! Oh well, will make that a priority in a few weeks time


----------



## Alice Sr.

Thank you OP excellent question.


----------



## amym2

Bunless said:


> I wish I had done more research on the Polynesian Cultural Center before going.



Can you elaborate?  We're thinking about going there when we're in Hawaii later this month.


----------



## DiznyDi

If you are wanting to book excursions, stick with booking through Disney.  We booked a tour of the big island through our local AAA that ended up being a nightmare.  The actual tour was great.  The airplane was over 2 hours late leaving in the morning and 16 of our party for the return flight were left on the island with no way home until maybe the next day.  If doing inter-island flights, stick with Hawaiian Airlines.  Go Airlines is horrible.

If going up the west coast, take only what you NEED.  Our car was broken into, over $700.00 cash was stolen along with 3 cell phones and my friends entire purse along with my husbands wallet.  Oddly they left 1 cell phone and an iPad.  Park your car where you have clear vision of it at all times.  Even more strange, about 2-3 hours after the incident everything except the cash and 1 credit card was dropped off at Aulani!  Even the police were astounded that our belongings had been returned.  Keep valuables, your cash and credit cards on your person at all times.

Despite the above, we enjoyed a fabulous stay at Aulani!  I'm certainly looking to return some day.


----------



## Bunless

amym2 said:


> Can you elaborate?  We're thinking about going there when we're in Hawaii later this month.



Because it is run by a large religious origination (doesn't matter which one to me, just the fact that it is). For someone like myself, who has PTSD from their religious upbringing, the under tones were there and severe enough that it sent me into a full blown panic attack. Because of who runs it, I couldn't even get a drink to help calm me down (it had been years since I had this sort of panic attack, so I haven't felt the need to carry meds in a long time). They offered me Hawaiian punch, like a healthy dose of red food dye and high fructose corn syrup was going to help calm me down.  I felt bad for my poor husband, but he's a trooper.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Thanks, everyone!  

Anyone have anymore?

- Dreams


----------



## islandtimect

Meemoo said:


> As someone else mentioned, the little beach cove to the right of the Aulani beach. We visited on our last day and saw a seal on the sand, many people see turtles there too, if I had known I would have checked it each day! Oh well, will make that a priority in a few weeks time



What month were you there? Wonder if you can see them in June.


----------



## gonzalj1

Disney Dreams said:


> The title pretty much says it all. What the one thing you wish you knew that you learned AFTER your visit?  Or... What's the one thing you are glad you knew about so you didn't miss it?  Excited to hear you Aulani "One Thing," Dreams



I second the island time comments of a pp. We literally ended up just lounging by the pool for much of our stay. The resort is spectacular and leaving is hard.  Just so much relaxing that you end up not caring. The schedule goes right out the window. 

But you almost have to leave for decent food. The food was not up to par. So we spent a lot of time at Monkeypod.  We tried the Mexican place but in recommend staying away.  Wasn't good IMO. 

We did get out to the north shore and diamond head but it required willpower.


----------



## JOANNEL

The O'leo room has great food and it was reasonable. The character breakfast was delicious. The snack bar by the pools was also very good. Everything was expensive but good!!! Just don't get a pina colada from the pool bar. It was gross, it's the big machine drink. All the frozen drinks from the O'lea room were delicious!!! The Music there is also fabulous to listen to every night!!


----------



## Neraj

DiznyDi said:


> I would extend this to not only the west side, but any beach... Just don't give people a reason to think you have anything in the car. Rental cars are easy to spot, and you know the people will be home within a week or two.


----------



## surfer_ed

I wish I knew to goto Costco on day 1 not day 4, could have saved a ton on groceries.


----------



## MPLsDad

Anyone have Christmas week suggestions? Thanks In Advance!


----------



## Cinderpamela

MPLsDad said:


> Anyone have Christmas week suggestions? Thanks In Advance!



We will be there Christmas week as well. Don't have any unusual suggestions yet ... still researching. ... but would love to hear from those who have been during this time.

I am planning on packing a small Christmas tree for our room , but that's all I have so far...


----------



## thewelts

We were there for 1 week in December 2011.

I wish I could have known that my 7 year old son would refuse to go to Auntie's Beach House. It is a nice facility, but the kids seemed much younger and it really felt like "daycare". He tried it twice but "hated" it.

My expectation (and need) for the trip was to relax and have some down-time. The "mommy hat" never came off... There were no lifeguards in the lagoon, so rather than relax/read on the beach, My husband and I had to closely watch (or be in the water with) my son. It was not a relaxing vacation for our family.


----------



## amym2

thewelts said:


> We were there for 1 week in December 2011.
> 
> I wish I could have known that my 7 year old son would refuse to go to Auntie's Beach House. It is a nice facility, but the kids seemed much younger and it really felt like "daycare". He tried it twice but "hated" it.
> 
> My expectation (and need) for the trip was to relax and have some down-time. The "mommy hat" never came off... There were no lifeguards in the lagoon, so rather than relax/read on the beach, My husband and I had to closely watch (or be in the water with) my son. It was not a relaxing vacation for our family.



I think this will be the case for our kids too, since they are almost 12 and 9 and aren't usually fans of kids' clubs, even Disney ones.  I'm hoping I can at least get them to check Aunty's out, but I am not expecting them to use it much.  That's why I'm so glad Aulani provides family activities as well, because I am fairly certain we'll take advantage of some of those.     

And I've never understood how beach vacations with kids are relaxing!  Hopefully they'll be okay in the pool area without us constantly watching them, but I won't take my eyes off them in the lagoon.  Our kids love playing in the sand, so hopefully they'll do that for a while so we can relax a bit.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Where are you staying on Waikiki before Aulani?





Cinderpamela said:


> The one thing I wish I had known before our first trip August 2012 was:
> 
> How much "Island Time" would just take over after about 4 days... I had a whole list of places I wanted to see and things I wanted to do... such as the Bishop Museum, and hiking Diamond Head. But by around day 4 all we wanted to do was hang out and enjoy the resort and relax.
> 
> As a result, for our upcoming trip I have planned our first 4 days to be in Waikiki to get all the tourist stuff done and then the next 6 days will be spent relaxing at the resort.
> 
> 
> ...and I totally second all of "mom2aidenNpipers" pointers especially 2,3 & 5!!


----------



## travelbug

Disney Dreams said:


> Or... What's the one thing you are glad you knew about so you didn't miss it?


I'm glad I knew from fellow DISers that the Starlit Hui was not to be missed.  We loved it!


----------



## Cinderpamela

lovetotraveltx said:


> Where are you staying on Waikiki before Aulani?



I went on VRBO and found a nice, refurbished one bedroom condo in the Ilakai Building. It's right on the water looking out at the marina, has a great central location with a view of the evening fireworks. I am hoping we like it!


----------



## BowlingAriel

Has anyone heard if all the construction is done?

I'll be there in a little over 3 weeks and LOVE this thread.
Thanks!


----------



## Cinderpamela

BowlingAriel said:


> Has anyone heard if all the construction is done?
> 
> I'll be there in a little over 3 weeks and LOVE this thread.
> Thanks!



They have opened up all the areas that were under construction, so you should be able to enjoy all the new stuff! Be sure to post pictures if you get the chance, so we all can see what it looks like!


----------



## Tlcf114

Target for groceries is a must! 

Also if you don't do the activities at aunties it's boring for the kids. We just got back and while my 4 and 6 year old loved it last year it was boring this year. They only had one room open (videos) when we dropped them off. But unless you want adult time, we didnt need to use aunties.


----------



## Tlcf114

BowlingAriel said:


> Has anyone heard if all the construction is done?
> 
> I'll be there in a little over 3 weeks and LOVE this thread.
> Thanks!



The only part still under construction this week appeared to be the walk way between aulani and the Marriott. 

Starbucks is now open at the Marriott too! Lifesaver.


----------



## luv2sleep

thewelts said:


> We were there for 1 week in December 2011.  I wish I could have known that my 7 year old son would refuse to go to Auntie's Beach House. It is a nice facility, but the kids seemed much younger and it really felt like "daycare". He tried it twice but "hated" it.  My expectation (and need) for the trip was to relax and have some down-time. The "mommy hat" never came off... There were no lifeguards in the lagoon, so rather than relax/read on the beach, My husband and I had to closely watch (or be in the water with) my son. It was not a relaxing vacation for our family.



Uh oh. Do they at least have movies, Disney clips, or video games? My son isn't a joiner so the activities won't interact him. He tend to like downtime in the form of media and I'm ok with that for a couple of hours.


----------



## hamilton23

Go to costco and stock up on groceries.  We have been to Aulani twice now and we have not eaten breakfast or lunch at any of the restaurants st the resort as we prefer to dine back in our room.  Costco has a poke bar in it where you can buy some of the best poke at great prices.  I nearly ate my own weight in ahi poke from Costco both trips.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Going to the "hidden beach" beyond the Marriott to the little cove where the sea  turtles and Monk seals were.  We walked down there nearly every morning and walked out onto the rocks to enjoy the turtles, seals, crabs and waves.

The one negative thing I hadn't known about and wish I would have was how crowded  the wonderful infinity edge hot  tub was with children.  It was more like a kiddie pool than a hot tub.


----------



## jerseygal

Maybe that problem can be solved if there is a hot tub by the adult only pool????? Hope so!


----------



## BowlingAriel

Tlcf114 said:


> The only part still under construction this week appeared to be the walk way between aulani and the Marriott.
> 
> Starbucks is now open at the Marriott too! Lifesaver.



YES - Starbucks!   I knew there was one in Target - but right next door.  Woo Hoo


----------



## Neraj

dianeschlicht said:


> The one negative thing I hadn't known about and wish I would have was how crowded  the wonderful infinity edge hot  tub was with children.  It was more like a kiddie pool than a hot tub.



I've heard a rumor they may be changing those hot tubs to 'Adult Only'... maybe soon.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Ok - with the National Parks being shut down.   What's the status of Pearl Harbor?

Hoping it will all be settled soon - we are Aulani bound in 25 days!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Neraj said:


> I've heard a rumor they may be changing those hot tubs to 'Adult Only'... maybe soon.



I am wondering if you might be thinking of the Adult only pool? I haven't heard anything about an "adult only hot tub".... though that would be an absolutely great thing!!

The adult only pool is pictured on this post about 4 pictures down:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49745791&postcount=7


----------



## luv2sleep

Neraj said:


> I've heard a rumor they may be changing those hot tubs to 'Adult Only'... maybe soon.



I hope not!  I'd be all for an adult only hot tub at an adult only pool but not the only one that I've seen that let's families in.


----------



## jekjones1558

BowlingAriel said:


> Ok - with the National Parks being shut down.   What's the status of Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Hoping it will all be settled soon - we are Aulani bound in 25 days!



The Arizona Memorial is closed because of the government shutdown.


----------



## jerseygal

It would make sense to have another hot tub by the adult pool!


----------



## Disney Dreams

We have just returned from eight amazing days in Hawaii. Thanks for all the last minute tips posted here. 

We shopped at Target on morning 1.  Definite must. 

We aren't coffee drinkers, but heard people talking about Starbucks at the Marriott. 

We saw zero construction and all the new areas were open (although the upper level of the infinity jacuzzi was closed the entire week "due to tile work").



dianeschlicht said:


> ...The one negative thing I hadn't known about and wish I would have was how crowded  the wonderful infinity edge hot  tub was with children.  It was more like a kiddie pool than a hot tub.



We were in the infinity hot tub three nights and did not experience any issues with being overrun by children.  It was crowded, but mostly adults. 

- Dreams


----------



## dianeschlicht

Neraj said:


> I've heard a rumor they may be changing those hot tubs to 'Adult Only'... maybe soon.



I hope so!!!  I begged them to do that when we were there.  On top of it all, I came home with a whopping female infection that the DR. said was likely caused by small children in the hot tub.


----------



## Disney Dreams

BowlingAriel said:


> Ok - with the National Parks being shut down.   What's the status of Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Hoping it will all be settled soon - we are Aulani bound in 25 days!



The USS Arizona Memorial is not able to be visited, nor is the Visitor Center.  However, you can view the Memorial from across water from the dock of the USS Missouri.  The Missouri CAN be visited and toured.  Additionally, the folks that run the USS Missouri have put together a nice presentation that they present about December 7th.  We found it moving, educational, and informative.

HTH,
Dreams


----------



## BowlingAriel

just bumping up


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Thank you for this thread.  We are headed to Aulani in April with our 4 children.  We will be arriving from Japan and are excited just to be able to read.  haha

Our kids will be 16, 14, 11 and 5.  Is there enough for them to do?  Is renting a car a good idea?


----------



## BCV2003

Mickey Fliers said:


> Thank you for this thread.  We are headed to Aulani in April with our 4 children.  We will be arriving from Japan and are excited just to be able to read.  haha  Our kids will be 16, 14, 11 and 5.  Is there enough for them to do?  Is renting a car a good idea?



Definitely rent a car. I am here right now and couldn't imagine being here without one so much to see and do around the island.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## aymekae

I'm glad we decided on an "every other day" schedule. We alternated a lazy day at the resort and a day exploring the island, even if just for a few hours. 

I wish I had known more about Honolulu traffic patterns and getting to the other side of the island early in the morning. We jumped in the carpool lane, but it forced us off the highway and into downtown Honolulu before we could find a chance to get out. Not expecting that! Instead of a picturesque sunrise, we were trapped in the city and spent awhile getting out. 

I used Yelp to find some good places to eat, but then again, I felt like we spent a lot of time leaving the resort in search of food. I never thought I'd say this, but next time I'm buying groceries.


----------



## Airb330

BCV2003 said:


> Definitely rent a car. I am here right now and couldn't imagine being here without one so much to see and do around the island.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Agreed. You'd want a car. 

I'm going in early November and car rentals have dropped steadily in the past 2 weeks. My advice is book something early but keep checking. Right now Thrifty's "city specials" that you have to click on are a great deal. Go like a normal reservation but on the price screen there is a little button for the special, it usually is significantly cheaper though all cars might not be included. 

Also try "United Alamo" in google. It'll bring one to the united airlines alamo page; they've been offering up to 35% off and an additional $15 or $30 off depending on length.  I snagged a van for 7 days for $220 in Maui and a standard car for 4 days in Honolulu for $58 all in the past week. A few months ago we were reserved for $400 in Maui and over $150 for Oahu with various vendors. The key is to keep shopping around!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Having just returned from 8 amazing days, I would encourage anyone going to Aulani to consider renting a car.  We were very happy to have one.

I shopped deals twice a day and ultimately ended up with a full-size vehicle for 8 days for $127.  (My initial booking was $240 for the same car.)

The deals are out there.  Hunt them down!  (You'll want the extra money to pay for food in Hawaii! )

- Dreams


----------



## BowlingAriel

Hey guys - I know there is a list of items in the DVC rooms - but for the life of me, I can't find it.

I know no salt & pepper anything else you HAD to have to cook but wasn't there?


----------



## Cinderpamela

@BowlingAriel

Here is the amenities list from the DIS Aulani Page:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-resorts/aulani-hawaii-resort/dvc.htm

This is actually a more complete list from All Ears:
http://allears.net/acc/faq_aulani.htm


----------



## BowlingAriel

*CINDER*

Thanks - I knew it was somewhere and kept searching with no results.


----------



## hopemax

That the bar menus are different for lunch vs dinner times.  My DH saw something he wanted on the lunch menu, but when we went back later to track down some dinner, it wasn't listed. We were actually satisfied with the food options at the Resort; didn't find it as hard to find something we wanted from the bars.   We ate at Monkeypod both at Aulani and once when we were on Maui...both times we had terrible service.  There is nothing worse when your server keeps visiting a neighboring table, and being super chatty but won't even look at your drink glass.  We also had lunch during our Target run at the Aloha Salads.  That was super tasty.

Also, these are some things we did find out but based on the couple people asking us, it might be something other people would want to know.

Concierge has flat rate priority mail boxes and they will ship them for you at no additional charge.  You pay what you would to mail from the PO.  We got 2 large and one medium, and I sent one home, one to my Dad and one to my Grandma.

Also, if you want macadamia nuts or hershey's macadamia kisses Costco has the best prices by far.  If you don't make it to Costco, Long's Drugs is next best.  There's one in the shopping center across from the Walmart, but their prices were better than Walmart.  Good for alcohol too, if you need it.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Ok so last minute panic plans are starting.  Those "what ifs"  LOL

I know the 1 bedrooms have a full size coffee maker - do they still only give you 2 packs of coffee?  Is housekeeping generous to refill daily?  If I wait to buy extra at Target when I get there, do the "pre-packed"  bags fit?

Sorry I am a Keurig junkie here at home.


----------



## jerseygal

Love Macadami Nuts! 

THANKS FOR THE TIP ON LONGS DRUGS!


----------



## Disney Dreams

BowlingAriel said:
			
		

> Ok so last minute panic plans are starting.  Those "what ifs"  LOL
> 
> I know the 1 bedrooms have a full size coffee maker - do they still only give you 2 packs of coffee?  Is housekeeping generous to refill daily?  If I wait to buy extra at Target when I get there, do the "pre-packed"  bags fit?
> 
> Sorry I am a Keurig junkie here at home.



Since this thread is not really about the topic you are asking about, you may want to start a thread specifically for your question in order for it to get answered.  I didn't stay in a one bedroom, nor do we drink coffee so I don't know the answer.  

- Dreams


----------



## WDW_Diane

islandtimect said:


> What month were you there? Wonder if you can see them in June.



We went in June, at different times of day, and never saw either. However, it was a beautiful place and we have great photos from that location.


----------



## WDW_Diane

aymekae said:


> I'm glad we decided on an "every other day" schedule. We alternated a lazy day at the resort and a day exploring the island, even if just for a few hours.
> 
> I wish I had known more about Honolulu traffic patterns and getting to the other side of the island early in the morning. We jumped in the carpool lane, but it forced us off the highway and into downtown Honolulu before we could find a chance to get out. Not expecting that! Instead of a picturesque sunrise, we were trapped in the city and spent awhile getting out.
> 
> I used Yelp to find some good places to eat, but then again, I felt like we spent a lot of time leaving the resort in search of food. I never thought I'd say this, but next time I'm buying groceries.



We did the "every other day" looking around the island too, and it worked well for us. We didn't want to fly all the way to Hawaii and stay at a resort the whole time.  We shopped at Target on our first day for groceries.


----------



## BCV2003

If you do take the HOV lane, you can get off before you get to Honolulu. There is an exit from the HOV lane for the airport. We took that and then back tracked two exits. Much quicker than sitting in the traffic.

Some other highlight were:
-seeing the large sea turtles on the North Shore at Laniakea Beach
-snorkeling at Hanauma Bay where we ended up swimming with a large sea turtle and got video of it
-ATV ride at Kualoa Ranch
-hiking up to the top of Diamond Head

We basically drove the whole perimeter of the island and a few of the roads through the center. 

We planned Diamond Head and Pearl Harbor on the weekends so we didn't have to deal with the worst of the traffic.


----------



## amym2

BowlingAriel said:


> Ok so last minute panic plans are starting.  Those "what ifs"  LOL
> 
> I know the 1 bedrooms have a full size coffee maker - do they still only give you 2 packs of coffee?  Is housekeeping generous to refill daily?  If I wait to buy extra at Target when I get there, do the "pre-packed"  bags fit?
> 
> Sorry I am a Keurig junkie here at home.



We were in a 2bdrm but I assume it would be the same.  We had two packs and since we were staying on points, housekeeping did not enter the room until day 4, at which time they replenished everything.  You might consider getting the refillable mug for coffee, although DH said the coffee wasn't that good.


----------



## Airb330

amym2 said:


> We were in a 2bdrm but I assume it would be the same.  We had two packs and since we were staying on points, housekeeping did not enter the room until day 4, at which time they replenished everything.  You might consider getting the refillable mug for coffee, although DH said the coffee wasn't that good.


  Yes it's the same as I'm in a one bedroom villa now. It's also the same as the 1 at GCV. It uses regular filters. 

  BowlingAriel, We bought some Starbucks at target and filters. I believe you could do the same at the Island Country Market across the street from Aulani. You'll get much better coffee that way.   I'd reccommend target though. Skip those pre-filled packs though. We just used some for a week on Maui and they suck (we thought the maxwell house beat Folgers though). I brought them from home thinking about convenience. We all are much happier with $2 filters and a bag if ground Starbucks (or even 8 o'clock ) over the packs.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Airb330 said:


> I brought them from home thinking about convenience. We all are much happier with $2 filters and a bag if ground Starbucks (or even 8 o'clock ) over the packs.



Thanks - I was thinking of bringing some too - great idea.


----------



## amym2

There's also a coffee place in the shopping center with the Island Market, right across from Aulani.


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

We were thinking about stopping at Target or Walmart to do a little shopping.  I was wondering if either of these stores had alcohol.  Not just beer or wine.  We want to make a few tropical drinks while we're there.  If neither of these stores has say Rum, can you recommend a liquor store?  Tia


----------



## Disney Dreams

buzzgirls&dad said:
			
		

> We were thinking about stopping at Target or Walmart to do a little shopping.  I was wondering if either of these stores had alcohol.  Not just beer or wine.  We want to make a few tropical drinks while we're there.  If neither of these stores has say Rum, can you recommend a liquor store?  Tia



Target has alcohol. 

- Dreams


----------



## DisDaydreamer

buzzgirls&dad said:


> We were thinking about stopping at Target or Walmart to do a little shopping.  I was wondering if either of these stores had alcohol.  Not just beer or wine.  We want to make a few tropical drinks while we're there.  If neither of these stores has say Rum, can you recommend a liquor store?  Tia



Heading south past the Walmart (and before the Target) you will find a Publix on the right.  In that shopping center is a liquor store.  I know for sure they have Tequila


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

Thank you, added to my notes.


----------



## brenbrady

Cinderpamela said:


> I went on VRBO and found a nice, refurbished one bedroom condo in the Ilakai Building. It's right on the water looking out at the marina, has a great central location with a view of the evening fireworks. I am hoping we like it!



We also are staying at the Ilakai in Februry and we rented  two bedroom with my sister and brother in law.  Our friends have  a one bedroom.  Love the location, having been to oahu before but never stayed at the Ilakai.
We also went through VRBO.  When are you going to be there?


----------



## lodge

Oh man do I love you guys for sharing this info!


----------



## DrChuck23

buzzgirls&dad said:


> We were thinking about stopping at Target or Walmart to do a little shopping.  I was wondering if either of these stores had alcohol.  Not just beer or wine.  We want to make a few tropical drinks while we're there.  If neither of these stores has say Rum, can you recommend a liquor store?  Tia



Costco also has liquor (including the premixed margarita bottles available currently across the country) and is a 5min drive from Aulani. For those without a car, there is a "convenience store" across the street but definitely a price gouger. Still beats $10 drinks at the bar though.

For those interested in the USS Arizona, they only give out something like 500 tickets per day (they are free).  In June, we showed up on a weekday maybe 20min after they open (7:30 I believe) and all tickets were already given out. I think the prepaid tours may count against this total so maybe we just picked the wrong day.

For those who have never been to Hawaii before, remember the time zone change- you will be waking up at 5am and ready for bed by 8pm the first few days you are there so plan accordingly (see some great sunrises and few people are at the lagoon early in the morning though). 

Lastly, the "maze" at the Dole Plantation is a total waste.  The train ride is okay especially if you have kids.


----------



## amym2

DrChuck23 said:


> Costco also has liquor (including the premixed margarita bottles available currently across the country) and is a 5min drive from Aulani. For those without a car, there is a "convenience store" across the street but definitely a price gouger. Still beats $10 drinks at the bar though.
> 
> For those interested in the USS Arizona, they only give out something like 500 tickets per day (they are free).  In June, we showed up on a weekday maybe 20min after they open (7:30 I believe) and all tickets were already given out. I think the prepaid tours may count against this total so maybe we just picked the wrong day.
> 
> For those who have never been to Hawaii before, remember the time zone change- you will be waking up at 5am and ready for bed by 8pm the first few days you are there so plan accordingly (see some great sunrises and few people are at the lagoon early in the morning though).
> 
> Lastly, the "maze" at the Dole Plantation is a total waste.  The train ride is okay especially if you have kids.



Ditto the time difference reminder, although we actually did really well coming from the Eastern time zone.  We were up at 4am the first day and 6-7am every day after.  We were in bed between 9 and 10 every night, so that wasn't too bad.  Our kids (11 and 9) did way better than I expected.  Coming home was pretty miserable, though.

And ditto the maze remark.  We did it because it's what the kids wanted to do, but 2 minutes in and they were arguing about which way to go.  It was the only time it really felt hot during our visit- no shade.  Good thing was that it was an excuse to get a Dole Whip after!


----------



## Cinderpamela

> Cinderpamela said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went on VRBO and found a nice, refurbished one bedroom condo in the Ilakai Building. It's right on the water looking out at the marina, has a great central location with a view of the evening fireworks. I am hoping we like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brenbrady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also are staying at the Ilakai in Februry and we rented  two bedroom with my sister and brother in law.  Our friends have  a one bedroom.  Love the location, having been to oahu before but never stayed at the Ilakai.
> We also went through VRBO.  When are you going to be there?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We are there in December so I can report back!


----------



## JacksGirlz

Bump

Any other tips/tricks?  We'll be at Aulani in March.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the bump, JacksGirlz - otherwise I would never have found this great thread!


----------



## AJaquins

We went back in September.  I spent time in the lazy river almost every single day.  We really wished we could've stayed longer. Next time we're staying for 10 days instead of 7.  We had a studio and after 2 days realized we should've gotten a 1 bedroom.  The food is expensive and being able to cook our own meals would've been a lot better.

We rented our car thru discounthawaiicarrentals.com and got a car with Alamo.  We ended up with a Lincoln Town car upgraded from a Full-size car because that's all they had.  Definitely get the fuel fill up from Alamo it was well worth not having to get gas at 4:30am and it was way less than having to fill up at a gas station.  The shuttle was easy to find and super easy to get to the car rental location.

We went to Walmart to get groceries and water and ended up finding some really good priced souvenirs also-they have a really large selection, you can find the same souvenirs in touristy shops for much more. 

We ended up eating at Denny's almost every day and they recognize you after a couple of days.  There were a lot of locals and they were nice to talk to.  It was only 2 miles away from the resort.  We also tried fried pies at McDonald's and the coconut (haupia) pie was awesome.

Defiantly go to Pearl Harbor and reserve tickets ahead of time for the USS Arizona memorial on the government website.  It only costs $1.50 booking fee and if you do it early enough you have your pick of times instead of wondering if you can get a spot.  We went over on the 1st boat of the day and it was so quiet. They have the tickets available for you at will call when you get there-you just have to pick them up 1 hour ahead of time-there is museums and exhibits to look at while you wait. You for sure want to go on the weekend as the traffic during the week going into Honolulu is horrible.  We experienced both and would've preferred the weekend traffic.

We also went to Aloha stadium-which is right across from Pearl Harbor for the Swap meet.  We got some really good deals on luggage, Hawaiian shirts, fabric, and many other things.  Make sure to Barter cause there are several booths that carry the same things.

The island time will get you and by day 3 or 4 we just wanted to stay at the resort and just relax.  The pool area is so relaxing and you just want to enjoy it.  We also took tours of the DVC 1 bedroom/2 bedroom lock-off while we were there and were also able to tour a grand villa that was so beautiful.  It definitely convinced my father in law that we needed a 1 bedroom next time. 

We also did Dole plantation and enjoyed dole whip and the train ride.  We also drove to North shore afterwards its only another 10-15 minute drive past the plantation.


----------



## disneybirds

There are lots of good suggestions on here.  The only other thing that I can add is to book a cabana if you leave late the last day.  On the day we were leaving, the place was crazy.  There wasn't a pool chair to be found anywhere.  We ended up leaving the resort and heading to Kualoa Ranch.  We had fun, but it would have been nice to stay at the resort for one more day.


----------



## JacksGirlz

disneybirds said:


> There are lots of good suggestions on here.  The only other thing that I can add is to book a cabana if you leave late the last day.  On the day we were leaving, the place was crazy.  There wasn't a pool chair to be found anywhere.  We ended up leaving the resort and heading to Kualoa Ranch.  We had fun, but it would have been nice to stay at the resort for one more day.



Thanks for the idea.  I was thinking that DD15 and I might spend the day at the spa for this same reason.


----------



## Cinderpamela

JacksGirlz said:


> Thanks for the idea.  I was thinking that DD15 and I might spend the day at the spa for this same reason.



The spa on the last day is actually a really good idea!

On our last day we did not have a flight out until 9pm so we spent the day on the pool deck. The plan was to use the departure lounge that is set aside for members on their last day. 

But when it came time for us to head to the departure lounge to use the locker room showers and get cleaned up to go, it was clear that many others had the same plan! There were at least 5-6 women in line for showers --- only 2 showers, 2 sinks, & 2 bathroom stalls with around 12 women trying to jockey for position.
DH said it was the same in the Mens locker room so he and DS's decided to forgo showers.

I am thinking that if we have that type of late flight situation again, I would rather get a day pass for the spa and get cleaned up there with low stress!


----------



## yitbos96bb

Off topic but do you know what the day pass cost is for the spa?



Cinderpamela said:


> The spa on the last day is actually a really good idea!
> 
> On our last day we did not have a flight out until 9pm so we spent the day on the pool deck. The plan was to use the departure lounge that is set aside for members on their last day.
> 
> But when it came time for us to head to the departure lounge to use the locker room showers and get cleaned up to go, it was clear that many others had the same plan! There were at least 5-6 women in line for showers --- only 2 showers, 2 sinks, & 2 bathroom stalls with around 12 women trying to jockey for position.
> DH said it was the same in the Mens locker room so he and DS's decided to forgo showers.
> 
> I am thinking that if we have that type of late flight situation again, I would rather get a day pass for the spa and get cleaned up there with low stress!


----------



## jerseygal

Disneybird...Did you go horseback riding or do ATV at Kuloa Ranch?
Also, did you do the excursion through Aulani or just "go on your own"?
Looking forward to doing the ATV's...Looks like SO MUCH FUN!
Have watched a You Tube Video and the scenery looks BEAUTIFUL!

If you "went on your own", did you go to the private beach there, enjoy the beach, and did you do the barbeque by any chance?  Wanted to know your impressions of the beach and barbeque if you did those 2 things at the Ranch....

THANKS!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

yitbos96bb said:


> Off topic but do you know what the day pass cost is for the spa?



We tried to get a day pass at the spa last time (the outside area was open just 1 day then closed remainder of our trip) and they told us no passes. You had to book at least a 50 min treatment and salon services didn't count. Maybe the girl was wrong, but we didn't ask again since it was closed (and decided not to get a treatment that day).


----------



## Doingitagain

jerseygal said:


> Disneybird...Did you go horseback riding or do ATV at Kuloa Ranch?
> Also, did you do the excursion through Aulani or just "go on your own"?
> Looking forward to doing the ATV's...Looks like SO MUCH FUN!
> Have watched a You Tube Video and the scenery looks BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> If you "went on your own", did you go to the private beach there, enjoy the beach, and did you do the barbeque by any chance?  Wanted to know your impressions of the beach and barbeque if you did those 2 things at the Ranch....
> 
> THANKS!



Our family of four adults did the ATV at the ranch, through Disney.  Loved it!!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

yitbos96bb said:


> Off topic but do you know what the day pass cost is for the spa?



I seem to recall them being somewhere in the $40 range, and I know that they were only available when the spa was not fully booked. It sounds like 
mom2aidanNpiper had a tough time getting one... so perhaps they aren't doing them as much anymore? I did not inquire about them this past trip as I did a massage so I had access on that day of the appointment.

I was sure wishing I had looked into getting one when I was trying to use the departure lounge locker room.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Cinderpamela said:


> I seem to recall them being somewhere in the $40 range, and I know that they were only available when the spa was not fully booked. It sounds like mom2aidanNpiper had a tough time getting one... so perhaps they aren't doing them as much anymore? I did not inquire about them this past trip as I did a massage so I had access on that day of the appointment.  I was sure wishing I had looked into getting one when I was trying to use the departure lounge locker room.



Oh I forgot, they WERE available when we visited in 2012 we stopped for a couple days during our wedding trip in late march and when we asked it was around that price for resort guests but much higher for non resort guests.  However when we visited this past trip (April 2013) is when they told me no


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Just found this thread and I love it!!  We went to the cove through the trees last time, but we didn't see any turtles or seals.  Sounds like we need to hit that spot a little more frequently when we are there in February!!

What I didn't know then but wished I did was that you could but a week long pass to swim in Rainbow Reef. For some reason I thought you had to pay per visit. Turned out not to be the case, and the passes are so inexpensive!


----------



## blondietink

The resort is much more beautiful than we anticipated and the CM's absolutely wonderful.  We did the Waikiki Beach thing for 4 days before going to Aulani, so we did the east side, Pearl Harbor and some north shore then.  Did more north shore and west side from Aulani, but mostly just enjoyed the resort.  Be sure to rent a car at the airport ..... much cheaper than renting from the resort.  We did not have any problems leaving our stuff in the car, but we went on shoulder season, and at many beaches we were the only people there.  

Aloha!


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

Subscribing, we will be there in mid-February!  We have been to Maui twice, but this is our first trip to Oahu.

Right now I am debating on cancelling our Character Breakfast reservation.  We arrive on a Thursday night and are staying near the airport.  I booked the Character Meal for the next morning on the day we check-in figuring we will still be on Eastern time and will be feeling like it is lunch time.  Then I have DD booked for Fish are Friends from 11-2 so we can go grocery shopping.


----------



## jerseygal

Can't wait for the Koloa Ranch!!! Never did ATVs and I know that our grown sons will LOVE IT! LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## SuperRob

The one thing I'd wish I'd known was to bring earplugs.

Why?

Because the music throughout the resort is _so wonderful_, you're going to want to take it home and listen to it all the time ... _and they don't sell a CD of the resort soundtrack_!

I had seriously debated spending my last morning there just recording the sounds with my iPhone so I'd always have them.


----------



## jerseygal

Did you enjoy the beach and barbeque at the private beach at Kuloa Ranch?

Are there "waves" like there would be at Waikiki Beach or it is pretty calm like at Aulani?

Much thanks!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Reading about the busy locker rooms has jogged my memory on a tip I can share....

On our first trip to Aulani, I had the foresight to go down to the women's locker room in the morning of our departure day and secure a locker, knowing we would need it that day.  On our second trip this past July, we did not do that and weren't able to get a locker later in the day when we needed one as they were all full.  

If you think you need a locker, I recommend getting one early in the day.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Carrie in AZ said:


> Reading about the busy locker rooms has jogged my memory on a tip I can share....
> 
> On our first trip to Aulani, I had the foresight to go down to the women's locker room in the morning of our departure day and secure a locker, knowing we would need it that day.  On our second trip this past July, we did not do that and weren't able to get a locker later in the day when we needed one as they were all full.
> 
> If you think you need a locker, I recommend getting one early in the day.



They have changed the access now...probably to help with locker availability.
Now the Key Card they give you for access is a "one time only" entry so it only allows you to enter the departure room one time. 
Thus folks can't keep going in and out of the departure room/locker rooms. 
This has helped with locker availability, but it makes it so you can't pre-store your stuff in the locker all day.
I wound up keeping a bag with me on the pool deck containing everything I would need to get cleaned up all packed in it, including my change of clothes.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

> They have changed the access now...probably to help with locker availability.
> Now the Key Card they give you for access is a "one time only" entry so it only allows you to enter the departure room one time.
> Thus folks can't keep going in and out of the departure room/locker rooms.
> This has helped with locker availability, but it makes it so you can't pre-store your stuff in the locker all day.
> I wound up keeping a bag with me on the pool deck containing everything I would need to get cleaned up all packed in it, including my change of clothes.



Whoa!  Not sure how I feel about this.  We went back and forth a couple of times to store my camera, etc.  Glad that locker space will be more available to everyone when they need it, though.

I've mentioned this before here and it is ringing true with me now again, but Aulani just feels really "open" to me.  I have said to myself on more than one occasion when we've been there that it would be easy for just anyone to walk in there or use some of the other facilities.  My experience is that no one is really in the lounge checking if people coming in are guests.  It just seems easy to me that people could enter through the front and just head out to the pool areas, sit in the hot tub, help themselves to some fountain drinks from the drink station, or, enter the lounge.  I realize CMs are around and may stop someone without a wristband, but my experience from this summer was that anyone could just walk around, get a drink in their own cup, or walk into the lounge.  If they've beefed it up by needing a card to enter, that is all good in my mind.  

Not trying to hijack this thread, just sharing my observations.  Thanks so much.  We definitely plan on returning to Aulani, hopefully this year, so I greatly appreciate knowing what is going on there!


----------



## carissa1970

Bunless said:


> I wish I had done more research on the Polynesian Cultural Center before going.



Why?  Good or bad?


----------



## carissa1970

SuperRob said:


> The one thing I'd wish I'd known was to bring earplugs.  Why?  Because the music throughout the resort is so wonderful, you're going to want to take it home and listen to it all the time ... and they don't sell a CD of the resort soundtrack!  I had seriously debated spending my last morning there just recording the sounds with my iPhone so I'd always have them.



Lol.  We did record it. I had to be up with my coffee every morning just to hear the opening chant.


----------



## GoofyforDisnee

Subscribing. We will be there in July! I have learned so much!!! Thanks everyone for your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Doingitagain

jerseygal said:


> Did you enjoy the beach and barbeque at the private beach at Kuloa Ranch?
> 
> Are there "waves" like there would be at Waikiki Beach or it is pretty calm like at Aulani?
> 
> Much thanks!



We just did the jeep ride and the ATVs.  Enjoyed them both.


----------



## Bunless

carissa1970 said:


> Why?  Good or bad?





Bunless said:


> Because it is run by a large religious origination (doesn't matter which one to me, just the fact that it is). For someone like myself, who has PTSD from their religious upbringing, the under tones were there and severe enough that it sent me into a full blown panic attack. Because of who runs it, I couldn't even get a drink to help calm me down (it had been years since I had this sort of panic attack, so I haven't felt the need to carry meds in a long time). They offered me Hawaiian punch, like a healthy dose of red food dye and high fructose corn syrup was going to help calm me down.  I felt bad for my poor husband, but he's a trooper.



My husband still refers to this episode whenever my parents mention wanting to take me to their church when we visit them.


----------



## BCV2003

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> We tried to get a day pass at the spa last time (the outside area was open just 1 day then closed remainder of our trip) and they told us no passes. You had to book at least a 50 min treatment and salon services didn't count. Maybe the girl was wrong, but we didn't ask again since it was closed (and decided not to get a treatment that day).



This is true.  We were there in October and planned to used the spa on our last day because we weren't leaving until the evening.  My husband was getting a massage and i thought about just getting a mani/pedi but to use the facilities, you did have to book a 50 min treatment as stated above so that is what I did.

Although reading another post about how busy the departure lounge was, it sounds like that was a good plan.

It was nice to be able to relax and enjoy the spa before we had to leave.


----------



## JacksGirlz

I booked a 50 minute massage at 11am for DD and I on our last day at Aulani and it sounds like spending the time at the spa will work out great.


----------



## LisaT91403

I've made two trips to Aulani. Lots has been covered, but I'd suggest:

1. Get the PhotoPass CD. There are photographers everywhere, even at Aunty's House during the activities (some great shots of my son were taken there). You go to the PhotoPass center and tell them which activities the kids (or adults, in the case of family activities) were at, and they will pull up the pictures for you. Same for pictures at the pool. You can ask photographers to take pics of you and your kids; we had someone take pictures down on the beach when our family was kayaking, and also when my son was at the Menehune Bridge. Great shots! They can take underwater photos too. It was well worth the $99 for us.

2. Aunty's Has Changed. This is something I wish I had known before my 2nd visit. On our 1st trip, Aunty's was great. We called and reserved programs the night before, when we received the daily schedule. It was a breeze. Now, they've changed (broken, really) the system so that you have to go reserve IN PERSON the day of the event. We got there at 7:50AM, 10 minutes before opening, and had to wait well over an hour. Most programs were already full. When we went back to check in for the program, the line was almost as long just to get in! It was horrible. We used Aunty's several times during our first visit, but only once this past trip because of how horrible the system was. Who wants to spend an hour or more each morning waiting in line? The staff was also very disorganized, and did not put our kids into the correct program.


----------



## jerseygal

Seems like it is well worth the $99!!!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## skiptomypooh

Just booked an August trip and really appreciate all the great tips. 

Thanks OP and the rest of you for your words of wisdom!

-Skip


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Does anyone know, if you buy the week long pass for Rainbow Reef, are you allowed to borrow the snorkel equipment to take down to the cove?  I thought I had seen something about that before on here, but now I can't find it.  I'm debating about how much of our water gear I want to haul on the plane.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## carissa1970

Soccerluvinmama said:


> Does anyone know, if you buy the week long pass for Rainbow Reef, are you allowed to borrow the snorkel equipment to take down to the cove?  I thought I had seen something about that before on here, but now I can't find it.  I'm debating about how much of our water gear I want to haul on the plane.  Thanks for the help!



We did exactly that. The gear just needed to be returned by closing.  They told us we could even take them on our own to other beaches. They were ours for the day.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

carissa1970 said:


> We did exactly that. The gear just needed to be returned by closing.  They told us we could even take them on our own to other beaches. They were ours for the day.



We are only going to be there 5 nights now.  Is there a length of stay pass or is it best to do daily now that it is not a week?


----------



## LisaT91403

lovetotraveltx said:


> We are only going to be there 5 nights now.  Is there a length of stay pass or is it best to do daily now that it is not a week?



It's length of stay, and only $5 more than a single day.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Soccerluvinmama said:


> Does anyone know, if you buy the week long pass for Rainbow Reef, are you allowed to borrow the snorkel equipment to take down to the cove?  I thought I had seen something about that before on here, but now I can't find it.  I'm debating about how much of our water gear I want to haul on the plane.
> 
> Thanks for the help!





carissa1970 said:


> We did exactly that. The gear just needed to be returned by closing.  They told us we could even take them on our own to other beaches. They were ours for the day.



We were there in October. We specifically asked if we could keep the mask and snorkel. (We were going to Turtle Beach and wanted to take them with us.) We were told, "No."  It was explained that the snorkel and mask was available for us to use as often as we wanted during our stay, but only on property at the reef and that each time we left the reef we were to turn them in. We did as we were told. 

- Dreams


----------



## carissa1970

Disney Dreams said:


> We were there in October. We specifically asked if we could keep the mask and snorkel. (We were going to Turtle Beach and wanted to take them with us.) We were told, "No."  It was explained that the snorkel and mask was available for us to use as often as we wanted during our stay, but only on property at the reef and that each time we left the reef we were to turn them in. We did as we were told.  - Dres



Oh, I bet they had people not returning the equipment.  Bummer.


----------



## phyllis1966

Bumping this up...we are visiting Aulani for the first time in July and these tips are great!


----------



## DisSarahK

Disney Dreams said:


> We were there in October. We specifically asked if we could keep the mask and snorkel. (We were going to Turtle Beach and wanted to take them with us.) We were told, "No."  It was explained that the snorkel and mask was available for us to use as often as we wanted during our stay, but only on property at the reef and that each time we left the reef we were to turn them in. We did as we were told.
> 
> - Dreams



What about the equipment you get on the beach?  That is the equipment I've heard you can take to other beaches.  I read that the reef equipment has to stay at Rainbow Reef but the beach equipment can be taken off property as long as it is returned by 5pm.


----------



## msabol01

I really wished I had know about the beach with the seals!  I managed to miss that on both trips.

I also wish I would have know how draining the trip from the East Coast and the time change would be.  On our first trip we were in such a fog when we arrived, which when the whole greeting and resort overview was lost on me. I did learn better on the second trip and made a "jet lag" adjusting stop at Disneyland.

As others have stated, if you are going to Hawaii and will be staying longer than your Aulani stay, save Aulani for the end.  You'll want to maximize your time to enjoy the amenities and relax!  Do all your sight seeing and island exploring while staying elsewhere.

other random tips:

The Polynesian Cultural Center is large, if you don't finish touring it all, you can return within a week of original entry for free.

Costco online has Go Oahu cards which offer discounts and free attractions to various places on the island for a good deal less than buying directly from Smart Destinations. I think they only sell the 3-day which gives you three days worth of activities, so one the card is charged it counts against a day.  You also get a bonus event such as a Luau.  If you are an uber planning you can really get ahead on this.  We went to Wet n Wild, did a catamaran sailing and took several tours to name a few things.


----------



## carissa1970

msabol01 said:


> I really wished I had know about the beach with the seals!  I managed to miss that on both trips.  I also wish I would have know how draining the trip from the East Coast and the time change would be.  On our first trip we were in such a fog when we arrived, which when the whole greeting and resort overview was lost on me. I did learn better on the second trip and made a "jet lag" adjusting stop at Disneyland.  As others have stated, if you are going to Hawaii and will be staying longer than your Aulani stay, save Aulani for the end.  You'll want to maximize your time to enjoy the amenities and relax!  Do all your sight seeing and island exploring while staying elsewhere.  other random tips:  The Polynesian Cultural Center is large, if you don't finish touring it all, you can return within a week of original entry for free.  Costco online has Go Oahu cards which offer discounts and free attractions to various places on the island for a good deal less than buying directly from Smart Destinations. I think they only sell the 3-day which gives you three days worth of activities, so one the card is charged it counts against a day.  You also get a bonus event such as a Luau.  If you are an uber planning you can really get ahead on this.  We went to Wet n Wild, did a catamaran sailing and took several tours to name a few things.



Can I ask which catamaran sailing you did?  We are thinking of doing the one from Aulani, but it is rather expensive...


----------



## brenbrady

Cinderpamela said:


> We are there in December so I can report back!



We will be leaving in a few weeks and I was wondering did you like the Illikai condo?  any recommendations? 
After this cold spell I am really anxious to get to Hawaii, we will be going to Alanui  for a couple of days while there
Thanks in advance


----------



## lovetotraveltx

we would like to do a cocktail or dinner sunset cruise.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Cinderpamela

brenbrady said:


> We will be leaving in a few weeks and I was wondering did you like the Illikai condo?  any recommendations?
> After this cold spell I am really anxious to get to Hawaii, we will be going to Alanui  for a couple of days while there
> Thanks in advance



We stayed at the Ilikai Marina (which is right next to the Ilikai Hotel) for the first 4 nights before moving out to Aulani . We were up on the 12th floor in and end unit which was nice.

Here is a picture of our view from our room Ilikai Marina #1294:




We loved the location because we could walk over to the Ala Moana Mall, it was right next to the Hilton and close to everything, yet it was a bit removed from the madness of Waikiki Beach. There was a great coffee place across the street called Kimobean. 

I was suprised at how quiet it was in the building, we never heard any of our neighbors.


----------



## letitsnow

We were there March of 2013. I wish I knew that if you leave your slippers by the pool area that someone takes them. All my family and my sister's family's slippers were gone our very first day. No one knew where we could find them. We had to buy new flip flops.

With all the excitement its hard to keep track of time! So I suggest don't wear your best sandals/slippers...just the cheapest and bring more than one pair!

Another thing is stay at Aulani LAST. If switching hotels in the middle of your vacation...NOTHING will be as good as Aulani. IMHO


----------



## msabol01

carissa1970 said:


> Can I ask which catamaran sailing you did?  We are thinking of doing the one from Aulani, but it is rather expensive...



The sailing was through Makani Catamaran. it was included in the Go Oahu card. They offer morning and noon sailings. And if I remember right you are limited to one sailing per card activity day so you could do multiple sailings. I want to say the cruise is normally around $50. They also offer snorkeling trips which you pay an add on fee.  Each trip lasted about 3 hrs. Between the catamaran, ha Breath of life dinner show and the movie studio tour combined with Costco discount the cards paid for themselves.

Adult 3-day at Costco is 139.99 and the child is 117.99. Going direct the tickets retail 190 to 175 for adults and 165 to 145 for children


----------



## brenbrady

Thanks for the info.  We are also staying in the Marina #1143 corner lot and looks like another great view.  We are members of the yacht club in Boston and will be able to go to the Waikiki Yacht club across the street.  we have been in Oahu a couple of times before but 1st time at the Illikai condos.  We are also going to Aulani for a couple of days whicle there.  Can't wait.  did you rent a car while at the Illikai, if so where did you rent it from.
Thanks


----------



## Robin"D"

Has anybody use the "Entertainment Book" for Oahu? 
If so, worth it? 
Planning  on taking a trip in2015 for our 25th anniversary.

Robin & Angel "D".


----------



## Cinderpamela

brenbrady said:


> Thanks for the info.  We are also staying in the Marina #1143 corner lot and looks like another great view.  We are members of the yacht club in Boston and will be able to go to the Waikiki Yacht club across the street.  we have been in Oahu a couple of times before but 1st time at the Illikai condos.  We are also going to Aulani for a couple of days whicle there.  Can't wait.  did you rent a car while at the Illikai, if so where did you rent it from.
> Thanks



We rented from Budget at the airport and had a car for the whole trip. The Ilikai Marina has a great Parking Garage attached to it that was super convenient. The owner had given us a heads up to ask for the "full stay pass" when exiting the garage the first time. You have to pay for the total stay up front ($20 per day) and be sure to tell the garage attendant when exiting that first time.



			
				Robin"D";50445632 said:
			
		

> Has anybody use the "Entertainment Book" for Oahu?
> If so, worth it?
> Planning  on taking a trip in2015 for our 25th anniversary.
> 
> Robin & Angel "D".



We did an Entertainment Book on our trip to Kauai for our honeymoon 20+ years ago. It was a great way to save money and have a frugal trip! For this last trip we used our the DVC discount (see the Aulani discounts on the portable perks page on Member Services) on a lot of the attractions we wanted to go to so we didnt try the Entertainment Book.


----------



## amym2

Robin"D";50445632 said:
			
		

> Has anybody use the "Entertainment Book" for Oahu?
> If so, worth it?
> Planning  on taking a trip in2015 for our 25th anniversary.
> 
> Robin & Angel "D".



Yes, we used it this past October for the BOGO coupon to the Polynesian Cultural Center, the BOGO for the Dole Plantation Maze, and the Enterprise 10% off coupons (for both Oahu and Kauai).  Since we were going in October, I waited until the summer to buy the book and only paid $5 plus $1 shipping for it.  It was definitely worth it for that price, but I wouldn't pay full price for it.


----------



## msabol01

Robin"D";50445632 said:
			
		

> Has anybody use the "Entertainment Book" for Oahu?
> If so, worth it?
> Planning  on taking a trip in2015 for our 25th anniversary.
> 
> Robin & Angel "D".



I hadn't heard about this "Entertainment Book," does anyone have a link to the book?  I would like to compare it to the go Oahu card.  BTW - for those interested below is a link to the Go Oahu Card guide and their website. They also have cards for other cities, but can only vouch for the Oahu one.  Definitely go though Costco  (online) as they are deeply discounted there.

Card Overview
http://www.smartdestinations.com/oahu-attractions-and-tours/_d_Hio-p1.html?pass=Hio_Prod_Go

Download PDF of attraction guide
http://www.smartdestinations.com/guide-download.ep?dest=Hio


----------



## carissa1970

Robin"D";50445632 said:
			
		

> Has anybody use the "Entertainment Book" for Oahu? If so, worth it? Planning  on taking a trip in2015 for our 25th anniversary.  Robin & Angel "D".



We used it.  Unfortunately not enough because my son doesn't do well in restaurants, but there were tons of coupons we could have used.  We left it behind hoping someone else could use it.  Well worth it.


----------



## amym2

The books can be purchased at entertainment.com.  They are usually $25 or $30 but are deeply discounted by summer because the majority of coupons expire Nov. 1.  The company was going through bankruptcy, I think, but they are still selling 2014 books.


----------



## WDW_Diane

amym2 said:


> The books can be purchased at entertainment.com.  They are usually $25 or $30 but are deeply discounted by summer because the majority of coupons expire Nov. 1.  The company was going through bankruptcy, I think, but they are still selling 2014 books.



If you're going to the Polynesian Cultural Center and they have a BOGO coupon, that alone would be worth the book price. We loved the PCC.


----------



## jerseygal

What is the Dole Plantation Maze and how far driving is the Dole Plantation?

Is it "on the way" to something else, like the North Shore Beaches or Waikiki?
What about Pearl Harbor, on the way to Pearl Harbor?

Thanks vey much!

Although I have heard of all of these as "must dos", I don't quite know which of these is "combinable" in a trip off property! 

Already think we are doing the Kulou Ranch...Think that we will do the ATV's which look like SO MUCH FUN on You Tube!

CAN'T WAIT FOR AULANI!!!!

THANKS TO ALL THE "EXPERTS" FOR A LITTLE GUIDANCE ON LOGISTICS OF CAR TRAVEL FOR GOING OFF PROPERTY!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

jerseygal said:


> What is the Dole Plantation Maze and how far driving is the Dole Plantation?  Is it "on the way" to something else, like the North Shore Beaches or Waikiki? What about Pearl Harbor, on the way to Pearl Harbor?  Thanks vey much!  Although I have heard of all of these as "must dos", I don't quite know which of these is "combinable" in a trip off property!  Already think we are doing the Kulou Ranch...Think that we will do the ATV's which look like SO MUCH FUN on You Tube!  CAN'T WAIT FOR AULANI!!!!  THANKS TO ALL THE "EXPERTS" FOR A LITTLE GUIDANCE ON LOGISTICS OF CAR TRAVEL FOR GOING OFF PROPERTY!



The dole plantation is on the way to the north shore- it's literally on the same road and you just pull over   we personally didn't enjoy the maze as it was very hot out and the kids got tired quick so we quit lol.  But we did walk around a bit and then get dole whips!  We have it scheduled as a stop on the next trip after north shore on our way back- just for dole whips!

I use google maps a lot when planing our day trips- it helps to see where things are in relation to each other and see aprox drive times and you can get a sense of what  order to do things in


----------



## amym2

We also thought the maze was hot, but the kids enjoyed it and the gift shop was fun to walk around.  I wouldn't go out of my way to go there, but it was worth a stop on the way to the North Shore.

Just remembered that there was also a buy an adult, get a kid free ticket to the USS Missouri in Pearl Harbor in the Entertainment Book.  There isn't really anything on the way to Pearl Harbor, but you could combine it with a trip to Waikiki or shopping in Honolulu.  We did PH in combination with a stop at the Punchbowl (beautiful cemetery with a great view).


----------



## WDW_Diane

jerseygal said:


> What is the Dole Plantation Maze and how far driving is the Dole Plantation?  Is it "on the way" to something else, like the North Shore Beaches or Waikiki? What about Pearl Harbor, on the way to Pearl Harbor?  Thanks vey much!  Although I have heard of all of these as "must dos", I don't quite know which of these is "combinable" in a trip off property!  Already think we are doing the Kulou Ranch...Think that we will do the ATV's which look like SO MUCH FUN on You Tube!  CAN'T WAIT FOR AULANI!!!!  THANKS TO ALL THE "EXPERTS" FOR A LITTLE GUIDANCE ON LOGISTICS OF CAR TRAVEL FOR GOING OFF PROPERTY!



We just went in June to some of the places you mentioned.  As another poster mentioned, look up exact addresses and print out a map with the routes ahead of time,  this came in handy.

One day, We went to the Polynesian Cultural Center up near North Shore, and on the way there, stopped at the Dole Plantation.  We walked around their gardens (free) and got a Dole Whip in the large shop, did not do the maze on the advice of many people on this forum.  

We drove along the North Shore on our way to the Polynesian Cultural Center and stopped to eat in Haleiwa Town at Waialua Bakery. This town also has the famous Matsumotos shave ice place, but there was a long line for that and we had just eaten, so did not do it.  When we came through later, it was closed.

We enjoyed the Polynesian Cultural Center and wish we had purchased the ticket that includes the luau, as we were hungry at closing time and there wasn't really a good food option nearby.  A great tip I read was "bring a hat" and boy was I glad I had mine! The PCC is pricey, but we were glad we went.  It's not something I'd do on every trip though.  We stayed until closing time.

From there we drove to Turtle Bay, which is a well known resort hotel with great sunsets.  They have bleachers set up for viewing, which we barely arrived for. We drove back to Ko Olina in the dark. I wouldn't want to do that by myself, but with my DH was fine.

I agree that Kuoloa Ranch looked interesting, but it was even farther than our North Shore day and we didn't want to drive back up that way again.  It would probably take up a whole day by itself.

You can get free tickets to Pearl Harbor, you don't need to pay for them.  Reserve them on the government national parks website now before you go. It is like $1.50 to do this ahead of time.  We didn't get ours early enough and had to stand in line with hundreds of people at 6:00 in the morning to get ours.  Pearl Harbor is very close to the Aloha Stadium Swap Meet which I believe is on Wednesdays and the weekend.  Best souvenirs, hands down. Great prices, fresh fruit, etc. Must go!  This is all great to do on a Waikiki day if you are condensing travel.  We went out on a catamaran from behind the Sheraton Waikiki, and they also have Dole Whip at Pete's coffee at the back of the resort.  I got my catamaran ticket so for a great price on Travelzoo.com before our trip.

Have a great time!


----------



## jerseygal

Will reserve Pearl Harbor on line, definitely!

Have heard about the shaved ice...Can't wait to try it!

Absolutely LOVE DOLE WHIPS! Dole Whips are a MUST DO!

Want to try to balance time away from Aulani , while spending the majority of the vacation having R&R with the family enjoying this beautiful resort!!!!!!!!!! 

Anxious to take morning and evening alks along the 1.5 mile path along the 4 lagoons!

Lastly, eager to try the infinity hot tub by the beach...Adult, 18 and over! YES!

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## carissa1970

Dole Whips are awesome, but if you are okay with pineapple frozen yogurt, they have it in the teen center at Aulani.  You can go in and buy it, or any other flavor they have.  You just can't stay unless you are a teen!  Lol!


----------



## amym2

Just to clarify... not all of Pearl Harbor is free.  The USS Arizona tour is free (and well worth the couple of dollars to reserve ahead of time) but the USS Missouri, Bowfin submarine, and Pacific Aviation Museum all have admission fees.  I *think* the Bowfin and PA Museum also had discount tickets in the Entertainment Book, but we only did the USS Missouri (unfortunately the USS Arizona was closed due to the gov't shutdown).


----------



## jerseygal

Although we don't have teens anymore, that is great security for those using the Aulani Teen Center.  Can't have just "anyone" staying in a place like that around teens.. Great security measure!  Love frozen yogurt, so will have to try the pineapple! YUM! Think it will "call me" at least a few times during our trip!


Thanks for the clarification on the "on line" situation with the USS Arizona! Agreed, certainly worth a couple bucks reserving on line, rather than waking at the "crack of dawn"! 

Heard that traffic is better on weekends to do Pearl Harbor..
IS THAT CORRECT? THANKS!


----------



## cinjam

amym2 said:


> Just to clarify... not all of Pearl Harbor is free.  The USS Arizona tour is free (and well worth the couple of dollars to reserve ahead of time) but the USS Missouri, Bowfin submarine, and Pacific Aviation Museum all have admission fees.  I *think* the Bowfin and PA Museum also had discount tickets in the Entertainment Book, but we only did the USS Missouri (unfortunately the USS Arizona was closed due to the gov't shutdown).



Should I purchase the Missouri admission now, before we arrive?


----------



## msabol01

I don't think you need to.  The major crowd issues are the Arizona Memorial since there are a limited number of launches and seats that go out to the Memorial.  The Missouri is a self pace tour (with the exception of a 10-15 minute introduction).


----------



## funhouse8

msabol01 said:


> The sailing was through Makani Catamaran. it was included in the Go Oahu card. They offer morning and noon sailings. And if I remember right you are limited to one sailing per card activity day so you could do multiple sailings. I want to say the cruise is normally around $50. They also offer snorkeling trips which you pay an add on fee.  Each trip lasted about 3 hrs. Between the catamaran, ha Breath of life dinner show and the movie studio tour combined with Costco discount the cards paid for themselves.
> 
> Adult 3-day at Costco is 139.99 and the child is 117.99. Going direct the tickets retail 190 to 175 for adults and 165 to 145 for children



Which Movie tour did you do with the card?  Was it easy to book?


----------



## krisbars

Our family normally goes to DW where we are constantly on the go.  Nine nights was too long at Aulani for us.  We loved it there, but we did get bored even after exploring much of the island.  I think I would split my next trip up and either visit more than one island or stay on a different part of the island to begin.


----------



## jerseygal

If I were to do 9 nights, I think I would do 5 nights, Aulani and 4 somewhere else and split it up! Our family of two older sons likes to be on the go a bit!


----------



## phyllis1966

We are going to Hawaii for the first time this July, for 10 nights. We're spending 5 at Aulani and 5 at the Grand Hyatt on Kauai...we are so excited!  I don't know if we'll ever make it back there, so we wanted to stay on 2 of the islands and see as much as we can, while still having time to relax and soak it all in.


----------



## jerseygal

Enjoy your 10 Day Hawaiian Adventure!

We  are going for 7 nights Aulani in May! CANNOT WAIT!SO EXCITED!!! 

All of this feedback and helpful hints is INVALUABLE!

Where would we be without DIS??????:


----------



## owensamo

This June/July, we will spend 7 nights at Aulani and 7 nights on the Big Island with a group of 10, and then 2 more nights at Aulani for just the 3 of us before going home (just to be able to fly on miles). 

We're used to more active vacations - even on our DCL vacations, we're usually doing something and not just at the pool or sitting around on deck - so I hope this timing works out okay. 

I think we'll probably plan for 3-4 days of touring on Oahu from Aulani and just spend the rest at the resort. I expect that, since our Big Island resort isn't on the beach, we'll have more non-resort stuff planned for those days. The last 2 days we're just going to camp out at Aulani and enjoy the resort before heading back to the real world.

I've been watching a lot of Hawaii Life and Buying Hawaii lately, so I'm perfectly prepared to step foot on Oahu and start looking for a house - because I'm sure once we're there, we won't want to ever come back!  So maybe there's never too much time in Hawaii!


----------



## bamor

owensamo said:


> This June/July, we will spend 7 nights at Aulani and 7 nights on the Big Island with a group of 10, and then 2 more nights at Aulani for just the 3 of us before going home (just to be able to fly on miles).
> 
> We're used to more active vacations - even on our DCL vacations, we're usually doing something and not just at the pool or sitting around on deck - so I hope this timing works out okay.
> 
> I think we'll probably plan for 3-4 days of touring on Oahu from Aulani and just spend the rest at the resort. I expect that, since our Big Island resort isn't on the beach, we'll have more non-resort stuff planned for those days. The last 2 days we're just going to camp out at Aulani and enjoy the resort before heading back to the real world.
> 
> I've been watching a lot of Hawaii Life and Buying Hawaii lately, so I'm perfectly prepared to step foot on Oahu and start looking for a house - because I'm sure once we're there, we won't want to ever come back!  So maybe there's never too much time in Hawaii!



We will be there late June/early July also and keep saying the same thing! There was a Hawaii Life on recently where they were looking for a house in the Ko Olina area! My husband came across a special on the Menehune also.


----------



## deedisneydream97

Wish we had tried out Longboards at the marriott (the one that is down by the marine, not the one next door).  Heard about it the day we were leaving....was told food was good.  

Safeway seems to have the best prices for alcohol.  Target was fine for most everything.  They do not weigh anything there so everything like fruit is priced "per" I.e. per Apple, per pear, etc.  We bought pre priced pre packaged cold cuts that were okay.  And beef patties that we cooked on the grill.  And steaks too.  The A B C store across the street makes great salads.  They also had a 5 .99 cheeseburger special with fries and large drink.


----------



## hbg4

We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom villa in April.
I've booked a rental cat. Does any one know or have any tips about parking in Waikiki? Also is there free wifi for DVC members?
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## LisaT91403

hbg4 said:


> We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom villa in April.
> I've booked a rental cat. Does any one know or have any tips about parking in Waikiki? Also is there free wifi for DVC members?
> Thanks for any advise.



The wifi is free for everyone at the resort, not just DVC members.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Subscribing:  We are planning on going in October of 2014 and am finding this thread very informative.  Thanks so much for all your good ideas everyone.


----------



## WDW_Diane

hbg4 said:


> We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom villa in April. I've booked a rental cat. Does any one know or have any tips about parking in Waikiki? Also is there free wifi for DVC members? Thanks for any advise.



When we visited Waikiki last summer, someone suggested that we park at the OHana hotel parking garage. I think it was OHana east.  It worked out great location wise and was inexpensive.  We were walking to Dukes for lunch that day, as well as going out on a catamaran from behind the Sheraton.


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

We will be at Aulani in March. Has anyone done the sunset cocktail cruise?  When I look at Aulani excursions it shows one for about $62pp. for about 2hrs going up the west coast.  Unfortunately, it doesn't say if it leaves out of the Ko olina marina.  When I go to the Ko olina marina site they don't show a sunset cocktail cruise just snorkeling and meals.  I would rather not book through Aulani but I also don't want to have to go to honolulu for the cruise. Any thoughts???HTH


----------



## poohj80

We are also going in March after spending a couple days on the Big Island to see Volcanoes National Park (figuring once we get to Aulani, DD won't want to leave).  I am making a list of suggestions and this thread is great!  We will have a 1BR and do plan to rent a car so will be making a run to Costco/Target/Safeway so we aren't eating out every meal.  How do the Costco and Target prices compare with those on the mainland?  Does Costco sell any local microbrews?

Does anyone know of anything special we can do at Aulani to celebrate a birthday besides the room celebrations?

Thanks!
PJ


----------



## Sur

I see from the website that the Entertainment Book has a discount for Alaskan Air. It'd be a little late to book it once already there, or even the beginning of the year if going in summer. Does anyone know what the offer is on the airline discount? It may be worth it to buy the book the year prior.


----------



## Doingitagain

buzzgirls&dad said:


> We will be at Aulani in March. Has anyone done the sunset cocktail cruise?  When I look at Aulani excursions it shows one for about $62pp. for about 2hrs going up the west coast.  Unfortunately, it doesn't say if it leaves out of the Ko olina marina.  When I go to the Ko olina marina site they don't show a sunset cocktail cruise just snorkeling and meals.  I would rather not book through Aulani but I also don't want to have to go to honolulu for the cruise. Any thoughts???HTH



Here is a link to my trip report, it includes a review of the Ko Olina Coast Sunset Cocktail Cruise we booked through Disney. (Also includes Half Day Adventure Tour Kualoa Ranch, Catamaran Experience, Manoa Valley Rainforest & Bamboo Forest Hike, Pearl Harbor and Ford Island)
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3092048


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Is the Ko Olina Coast Sunset Cocktail Cruise strictly for adults, or would it be appropriate to take children too?
TIA


----------



## Doingitagain

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Is the Ko Olina Coast Sunset Cocktail Cruise strictly for adults, or would it be appropriate to take children too?
> TIA



You can take families.  The cocktail cruise (at least ours was) was targeted to adults, and I would have been worried about my kids disturbing others.  They have other excursions for whale watching, snorkeling, etc. that are very family friendly.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the heads up, Doingitagain!


----------



## georgiasmom

Great thread everyone, thanks for all of the advice! We will be there March 15-25 with 4 adults and 2 kids (11 and 14) staying in a 2 bedroom. Can't wait!


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

Thank you doingitagain,  do you think we should book ahead of time? or can we wait until we get Aulani.   Were still a little unsure if we want to do it.  I want this trip to be relaxing and at times I feel like we are booking too much.


----------



## Anal Annie

Has anybody bought fresh seafood (like Mahi Mahi) at the Safeway or Costco??  How are the prices?  We'll just be in a studio so I was thinking about grilling one night.  I thought I could grill some asparagus, Mahi and baked potatoes.was hoping there would be a good selection and reasonable prices on the Mahi Mahi.


----------



## bamor

Anal Annie said:


> Has anybody bought fresh seafood (like Mahi Mahi) at the Safeway or Costco??  How are the prices?  We'll just be in a studio so I was thinking about grilling one night.  I thought I could grill some asparagus, Mahi and baked potatoes.was hoping there would be a good selection and reasonable prices on the Mahi Mahi.



I would love to know the answer to this question, also. We are thinking of doing the same thing one or two nights. I've read Costco has a great Poke bar, was thinking they would have fresh fish. Actually any tips that anyone can offer regarding food shopping. If staying in a studio, will we need to purchase grilling utensils?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

We haven't had a costco near anywhere we live so I'm not familiar with it.  I belong to Sam's and all of their food items, fresh, frozen and dry are very large isn't Costco that way.  Thinking beer, coffee, fish, eggs, etc. would be way too much for a weeks vacation??  Am I missing something?


----------



## poohj80

lovetotraveltx said:


> We haven't had a costco near anywhere we live so I'm not familiar with it.  I belong to Sam's and all of their food items, fresh, frozen and dry are very large isn't Costco that way.  Thinking beer, coffee, fish, eggs, etc. would be way too much for a weeks vacation??  Am I missing something?



Yes, Costco is just like Sam's but we find them much cheaper than Target or grocery stores especially for fruit, bottled water and milk.  If Costco carries Kona beer, we can put a good dent in a case over a week.  There will be some things we get at the regular store like eggs and butter that we don't need a huge amount.  Plan to load up on pineapples too.


----------



## Anal Annie

lovetotraveltx said:


> We haven't had a costco near anywhere we live so I'm not familiar with it.  I belong to Sam's and all of their food items, fresh, frozen and dry are very large isn't Costco that way.  Thinking beer, coffee, fish, eggs, etc. would be way too much for a weeks vacation??  Am I missing something?



Yes, Costco is a warehouse store that sells things in bulk like Sam's Club.  I also can't imagine buying very much stuff there….water by the case…if you have an oven in a 1-bedroom+ you could buy pre-made meals to heat up (like penne and chicken with alfredo sauce or large pizzas).  If you were planning to make a lot of sandwiches for lunches you could buy lunchmeats & sliced cheese.  Breads…pastries…chips…steaks.  While I could see DH putting away 2 cases of beer by himself over the course of a week if he's just lounging by the pool I would imagine we could get that anywhere (does the Costco there sell beer?  Due to state laws ours here at home does not).  But I don't think it will be very practical for our family of 3 to buy very much there.


----------



## owensamo

lovetotraveltx said:


> We haven't had a costco near anywhere we live so I'm not familiar with it.  I belong to Sam's and all of their food items, fresh, frozen and dry are very large isn't Costco that way.  Thinking beer, coffee, fish, eggs, etc. would be way too much for a weeks vacation??  Am I missing something?



We are planning to shop at Costco in June - but we have a party of 10 in a Grand Villa, so I'm sure we can do some damage on bulk food! 

That said, for my family of 3 in a room with a kitchen, I'd still stop there to pick up:

Take-and-bake pizza (18")
Take-and-bake entrees (pasta, salmon, enchiladas, etc) (usually feeds 4-6)
Bread (usually 2 packs - I'd get their fresh baked)
Pineapple (each)
Fruit (I'm pretty careful about how I pick fruit - but berries, etc. for smoothies would be great)
Bagged salad (It's a 2lb bag - would last a week for DH and myself)
Water (1 case)
Wine (by the bottle)
Beer (6-12 packs)
Muffins/pastries (6-12 packs)

That should cover most necessities. I might get eggs - ours has 18ct Eggland's Best at a reasonable price, maybe some additional veggies, and stop at the grocery store for milk and deli meat/cheese. 

I'd also look for snorkling gear - our Costco has adult sets for $40 right now. I'd also be on the look out for Hawaii-specific stuff (I know our Costco has dark chocolate coconut/banana snacks right now - sounds like a great snack for vacation! ). On the way out - pizza/hot dogs, drinks and frozen yogurt for lunch. With some planning, we could probably save a bunch on eating out - maybe enough to afford eating at Ama Ama!


----------



## Doingitagain

buzzgirls&dad said:


> Thank you doingitagain,  do you think we should book ahead of time? or can we wait until we get Aulani.   Were still a little unsure if we want to do it.  I want this trip to be relaxing and at times I feel like we are booking too much.



It really depends on the time of year.  You could book in advance and it could be canceled if there aren't enough people,  or it could fill up quickly.  You could see what the cancelation rules are for booking in advance.


----------



## amym2

Anal Annie said:


> Has anybody bought fresh seafood (like Mahi Mahi) at the Safeway or Costco??  How are the prices?  We'll just be in a studio so I was thinking about grilling one night.  I thought I could grill some asparagus, Mahi and baked potatoes.was hoping there would be a good selection and reasonable prices on the Mahi Mahi.



We checked both Safeway and Target for seafood when we were at Aulani in October and the selections were lousy.  The prices were definitely higher and the fish looked much worse than it does here in Indiana.  We were really disappointed and ended up ordering pizza instead of grilling.  We bought fresh fish on Kauai to get our fish fix instead.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Thank you everyone for your useful Costco comments.  They really helped.  I was thinking for water/soda, but didn't realize they had meals that serve just 3 or 4 and I forgot about single bottles of wine.

Do they have hawaii items there like beach towels, t-shirts and/or macadamia nuts?

Thank you!


----------



## jerseygal

Your trip report was particularly HELPFUL, especially the excursions!

Thanks VERY MUCH! So excited to do the Kuloa Ranch ATV's! We all have never been on an ATV and the scenery is supposedly breathtaking!

CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## Anal Annie

amym2 said:


> We checked both Safeway and Target for seafood when we were at Aulani in October and the selections were lousy.  The prices were definitely higher and the fish looked much worse than it does here in Indiana.  We were really disappointed and ended up ordering pizza instead of grilling.  We bought fresh fish on Kauai to get our fish fix instead.



  Thanks.  That's a bummer.  Here I thought for sure there would be some fresh fish available and I could plan 1 cheap eat-in dinner.  OH WELL.  Guess we will just have to eat out.


----------



## bamor

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks.  That's a bummer.  Here I thought for sure there would be some fresh fish available and I could plan 1 cheap eat-in dinner.  OH WELL.  Guess we will just have to eat out.



Annie, I will be there before you. I'll report back. I read, and now I cannot remember where, about Costco having sushi, fresh poke bar (by the pound), the POG juice, good coffee by the pound, as well as Hawaiian merchandise. We were hoping to grill one or two nights as well, I will let you know!


----------



## aboveH20

As we're closing in on our Aulani trip (19 sleeps to go  )  I've started thinking about how much cash to take and small bills for tipping.  

We are renting a car.  When we get to Aulani do we park and then register or will a valet materialze to take the car and a bellhop materialze to take our bags?  If so, I assume we tip the valet.  How much?  And then how much when we get the car back?  We will have two suitcases.  Is the bellhop who takes the bags out of the car the same one who will take them to the room?  If so, how much do we tip, if not, how much do we tip the two bellhops?

To be clear, I do not object to tipping.  I just don't go on enough "fancy" vacations to always know the proper way.


----------



## Anal Annie

aboveH20 said:


> As we're closing in on our Aulani trip (19 sleeps to go  )  I've started thinking about how much cash to take and small bills for tipping.
> 
> We are renting a car.  When we get to Aulani do we park and then register or will a valet materialze to take the car and a bellhop materialze to take our bags?  If so, I assume we tip the valet.  How much?  And then how much when we get the car back?  We will have two suitcases.  Is the bellhop who takes the bags out of the car the same one who will take them to the room?  If so, how much do we tip, if not, how much do we tip the two bellhops?
> 
> To be clear, I do not object to tipping.  I just don't go on enough "fancy" vacations to always know the proper way.



This is why I prefer to avoid valets and bell services altogether if I can - I'd rather just park my own car and retrieve it myself and we can handle our own bags if they'll just loan us a cart (isn't that why I have a husband and teenage son?!).  I would guess if you arrive early and have to store your luggage with bell services until your room is ready it will involve 2 diff. persons.  I think the "going rate" is about $1 / bag handled  You can really get nickel and dimed to death over some of these things.


----------



## Anal Annie

bamor said:


> Annie, I will be there before you. I'll report back. I read, and now I cannot remember where, about Costco having sushi, fresh poke bar (by the pound), the POG juice, good coffee by the pound, as well as Hawaiian merchandise. We were hoping to grill one or two nights as well, I will let you know!



   Thanks…(although I don't do any of the raw sushi so I'm guessing I'll pass on the poke bar….)


----------



## bamor

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks(although I don't do any of the raw sushi so I'm guessing I'll pass on the poke bar.)



I don't either, but my husband and daughter do .   I forgot someone mentioned they did have the beer and wine as well as bottles of the prepared cocktails too. Wish I could remember where I read this!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Anal Annie said:


> This is why I prefer to avoid valets and bell services altogether if I can - I'd rather just park my own car and retrieve it myself and we can handle our own bags if they'll just loan us a cart (isn't that why I have a husband and teenage son?!).  I would guess if you arrive early and have to store your luggage with bell services until your room is ready it will involve 2 diff. persons.  I think the "going rate" is about $1 / bag handled&#133;  You can really get nickel and dimed to death over some of these things.



They will not loan you the baggage carts here.  I know this because we tried yesterday when we came back from Costco.  As per the usual excuse for things around here (like not having the grills on when it's raining), it's a "safety issue".


----------



## poohj80

bamor said:


> Annie, I will be there before you. I'll report back. I read, and now I cannot remember where, about Costco having sushi, fresh poke bar (by the pound), the POG juice, good coffee by the pound, as well as Hawaiian merchandise. We were hoping to grill one or two nights as well, I will let you know!



This is the first I've heard of the POG juice at Costco.  Is it like at Ohana?  If so, do you know where it is carried in the store?


----------



## bamor

poohj80 said:


> This is the first I've heard of the POG juice at Costco.  Is it like at Ohana?  If so, do you know where it is carried in the store?



I believe it is. It must have been in someone's trip report. I want to say it was like $2.98 compared to the $6 at the Dole Plantation.
I plan on looking for it in June


----------



## poohj80

bamor said:


> I believe it is. It must have been in someone's trip report. I want to say it was like $2.98 compared to the $6 at the Dole Plantation.
> I plan on looking for it in June



One more thing to look forward to!  I'm hoping it's near the other juices so it's easy to find but I figure I will be going up and down every aisle so as not to miss anything.


----------



## amym2

aboveH20 said:


> As we're closing in on our Aulani trip (19 sleeps to go  )  I've started thinking about how much cash to take and small bills for tipping.
> 
> We are renting a car.  When we get to Aulani do we park and then register or will a valet materialze to take the car and a bellhop materialze to take our bags?  If so, I assume we tip the valet.  How much?  And then how much when we get the car back?  We will have two suitcases.  Is the bellhop who takes the bags out of the car the same one who will take them to the room?  If so, how much do we tip, if not, how much do we tip the two bellhops?
> 
> To be clear, I do not object to tipping.  I just don't go on enough "fancy" vacations to always know the proper way.



We chose to self-park, so when we pulled up to Aulani, we were greeted and the bellhop took the bags out of the car and held onto them while we checked in.  The valet moved the car out of the way.  We didn't tip anyone at this point, as they ushered us quickly off to the registration desk.  I *think* the bellhop came with us and our bags in the elevator to orient us and help us get to our room.  We tipped him our usual $1 per bag (5 people so lots of bags).  Then DH went back down to the front to retrieve our car and move it to the self-parking garage.  I'm sure he gave the valet $1 or 2.  The whole process was very friendly and tipping wasn't a big issue, so just go with what feels appropriate!


----------



## aboveH20

amym2 said:


> We chose to self-park, so when we pulled up to Aulani, we were greeted and the bellhop took the bags out of the car and held onto them while we checked in.  The valet moved the car out of the way.  We didn't tip anyone at this point, as they ushered us quickly off to the registration desk.  I *think* the bellhop came with us and our bags in the elevator to orient us and help us get to our room.  We tipped him our usual $1 per bag (5 people so lots of bags).  Then DH went back down to the front to retrieve our car and move it to the self-parking garage.  I'm sure he gave the valet $1 or 2.  The whole process was very friendly and tipping wasn't a big issue, so just go with what feels appropriate!



Thanks for the detailed answer.  Like I said, I don't mind tipping, but I want to make sure I know who to tip so it's not awkward trying to palm someone money.

I remember going somewhere a few years ago and really stressing about tipping maitre ds at restaurants.  I guess I've seen too many movies where they slip the guy some money to get a table.


----------



## WDW_Diane

I'd like to know if everyone else has seen a hidden Mickey in the lemon water cooler when you first pull up to the resort. I suspect that lemon slice Mickey is there every day!


----------



## carissa1970

WDW_Diane said:


> I'd like to know if everyone else has seen a hidden Mickey in the lemon water cooler when you first pull up to the resort. I suspect that lemon slice Mickey is there every day!



We didn't notice it, but it was night, so maybe that is why.  I've seen a picture!

How about the Mickey on the fish in the pond?  My son learned about it in the Fish are Friends activity. Cool!


----------



## frank808

bamor said:


> I believe it is. It must have been in someone's trip report. I want to say it was like $2.98 compared to the $6 at the Dole Plantation.
> I plan on looking for it in June



Yes costco sells POG by the gallon.  It is right next to the fresh OJ and milk in the refrigerated section.


----------



## magiclj

Bumping up - I arrive on February 27th.  

Anything new to add from Aulani experienced travelers out there?


----------



## jerseygal

Thinking of joining Costco.  How is the Costco Selection as compared to 
Safeway, Target?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mantle

One improvement from my first trip to Aulani a year ago (February 4 - 14, 2013) and my current trip, is the water temperature of the swimming pools and the lazy river. A year ago, I didn't spend a lot of time in the pool because it was too cold. Every time I got out of the pool I headed for the hot tub. Same with the lazy river. I did my best not to get sprayed along the way because it wasn't pleasant.  Right now the water temperature is perfect. I have hardly been in a hot tub the entire trip and I want to get sprayed in the lazy river.


----------



## LisaT91403

jerseygal said:


> Thinking of joining Costco.  How is the Costco Selection as compared to
> Safeway, Target?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unless you are staying at Aulani for a long time with a lot of people, I'm not sure it's worth it to join Costco (just for the trip). What kinds of things do you want to buy, and do you want to buy a lot of it?


----------



## jerseygal

We have one locally within 25 minutes and have been thinking of joining anyway....

What is a "long period of time"...Will be at Aulani 7 nights, 8 long days as we have an 8:10 red eye back to New York area....

Looking to pick up cereal, breakfast items, some rolls and cold cuts, snack foods, water, eggs, milk, juice, bread, fruit! Won't be cooking any dinners, definitely most breakfasts and maybe a few lunches....

Can't wait FOR AULANI IN MAY! Back is hurting from shoveling with this NY area storm! SICK OF WINTER!


----------



## JOANNEL

Soccerluvinmama said:


> They will not loan you the baggage carts here.  I know this because we tried yesterday when we came back from Costco.  As per the usual excuse for things around here (like not having the grills on when it's raining), it's a "safety issue".



We had the same issue after returning from the commissar on Hickham.  Really didn't need the help unloading groceries!!!

The grills at Aulani are wonderful. We cooked in three nights!!


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for a reminder about the grills!

Will get some hot dogs, hamburgers, and buns for lunch one day!


----------



## Anal Annie

jerseygal said:


> Thinking of joining Costco.  How is the Costco Selection as compared to
> Safeway, Target?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wouldn't join just for this trip....but definitely join if you will also use it at home.  It is great for stuff like paper towels, coffee, soups, gatorades & vitamin waters, printer ink cartridges, batteries, snacks, vitamins, frozen foods etc.   I usually go every 2-3 months since everything is in such large quantities....I will spend several hundred when I go....that's why I try not to go too often.


----------



## owensamo

jerseygal said:


> What is a "long period of time"...Will be at Aulani 7 nights, 8 long days as we have an 8:10 red eye back to New York area....
> 
> Looking to pick up cereal, breakfast items, some rolls and cold cuts, snack foods, water, eggs, milk, juice, bread, fruit! Won't be cooking any dinners, definitely most breakfasts and maybe a few lunches....



Muffins/croissants, rolls, and cold cuts are a good bet for a week. Milk is by the gallon so that's the same wherever. Our costco has 18ct and 36ct egg cartons. We can go through a 12 pack of Naked Juice in a week (as we just did) and bread and fruit are just fine there as well. They also have take-and-bake style pizza and entrees that I'm looking forward to getting for our Aulani trip - less time in the kitchen is more time to enjoy Hawaii! 

I'd say you might not want to get your cereal there - unless you can find a pack of the small boxes. They tend to sell double-bagged boxes of cereal (or the equivalent of 2-3 normal boxes) so if you don't eat a ton of cereal, I'd skip it and get muffins or pastries instead. Otherwise, for our family of 3, we can shop your list for a week at Costco at home! 

Our nearest Costco is about a 20-25 minute drive and we tend to go about once a month to stock up on the necessities (paper products, milk, eggs, gasoline, bread etc) and get our money's worth every year. We've actually stopped on vacations in the past just to pick up something quick and to get lunch - can't beat the hot dog deal, and they've got great pizza!

If you're considering it, check Living Social - a friend of mine just joined with a deal that got them a $20 Costco card at sign-up. Or see if you have a friend you can tag along with sometime to see if it's right for you.


----------



## kittyab

I plan to hit Costco for trip.   They are great for picking up quick breakfast & lunch items.  Fresh fruit, bagels, bread, lunch meat.

Not to mention it is a great place to stock up on beer & coolers LOL!

I am in Canada and I have used my Costco card in VA... so I know I can use it in Hawaii


----------



## KaTFacer

We just got back and have been in a state of disappointment the whole time. Why did we have to leave? It was perfect. We got there and it was beautiful and sunny and bright... the first day. Cloudy and sprinkled every day after. Who cares? We still had the time of our lives. 
You know, you see the pictures, you hear the stories of the resort, but what we were really shocked about was the customer service. We ran into one of the photopass photographers in Target our first night there (his Mom was with him and noticed our Disney shirts we had on) and they stopped us, talked to us for over half an hour about the resort and the area. We bumped into him numerous times over the rest of our stay and it was great having a "friend" there. The rest of the staff was equally amazing. We had a two bedroom ocean view (pics to come on the other thread) but what we will remember the most is the people there.
The one thing I wish I knew was how bad the traffic was in Honolulu. It is so much worse than it was 10 years ago. I went there with these grand plans about what to do on our stay, we cut 2/3 of them and enjoyed ourselves at the resort. Here is the one thing I think you should know when you are there. ENJOY YOURSELF!


----------



## jerseygal

Katfacer, can't wait to see your pictures!

Happy for you and your family that your trip was WONDERFUL!
Must say this is one of the COLDEST days in the east today! WARM THOUGHTS of our May Aulani trip is keeping me going!
Cannot WAIT to spend a week with my husband and 2 adult sons!!!

SO GREAT to hear about Aualnis' superb customer service!

Traffic seems to be a NIGHTMARE! Used to NY traffic, but not on vaca...
Might have to "adjust" our schedule...

We have a 7 night, 8 very long day schedule as we are flying back to Newark non stop on a red eye...Not departing HNL until 8:10 in the evening.
We plan to do ALOT OF R&R...MUCH NEEDED!

As the price of flights are high and the flight time, 11 hrs there and 9 1/2 hours back are long, we want to APPRECIATE THE BEAUTY OF THE RESORT and not cram too much in! 

Feel BLESSED that we can go as a family in May! Can't wait for the SUNSHINE!

Enjoy the beautiful memories that you will hold from your trip!


----------



## wdwlver

Another east coaster here and cannot wait till July so we can finally get to Aulani!!  
We are also flying home to Newark on the red eye and think we will do Pearl Harbor on that day. We have to check out anyway and will have the whole day before we need to be at airport. 
Couldn't handle the flight out all in one chunk so stopping in California for three days before heading out to Aulani. 
Literally cannot wait!!!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

One thing I didn't know the first time I went, but learned before our last trip, is to sign up for Honolulu Group e-mails (and on my app).  We found AMAZING deals for restaurants, horseback riding, sunset cruises, snorkeling trips and even one of those underwater scooter excursions!  Many of the Groupon deals offered expired after our trip, so we would be able to use them while we were there.


----------



## Sur

Should that have said Honolulu groupon?


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Sur said:


> Should that have said Honolulu groupon?



Dang auto correct!  Yes, GROUPON!!!


----------



## Sur

I summized as such.....wanted to be sure I wasn't missing another option.


----------



## DutchsMommy

georgiasmom said:


> Great thread everyone, thanks for all of the advice! We will be there March 15-25 with 4 adults and 2 kids (11 and 14) staying in a 2 bedroom. Can't wait!



We will likely see you there!  We just booked March 10 - 17th.  DH, myself and DS 12.  If you see a very 'Canadian-pale' guy with a red beard that is probably DH.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Hi - any recommendations for an 'all about aulani' thread here?  I don't want to pepper with questions that are already notes elsewhere - for example I see reference to grills and would like to know more.  Am going to search threads as well.    TIA


----------



## BCV2003

At Costco, you can also get a great deal on macadamia nuts and boxes of Hawaiian Host brand chocolate covered macadamia nuts. There was another brand that they sold also. We brought boxes of those back as gifts. My husband also bought himself and his father some nice quality Hawaiian shirts there.


----------



## Cinderpamela

DutchsMommy said:


> Hi - any recommendations for an 'all about aulani' thread here?  I don't want to pepper with questions that are already notes elsewhere - for example I see reference to grills and would like to know more.  Am going to search threads as well.    TIA



Doing a search on this forum is great... and also on the DVC trip reports forum as I always find great tips by reading trip reports.

The main threads to take a look at are
The Aulani Villas and views thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389

The Aulani Lets List Places to Eat Thread:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2858912

and then this thread... and when you search you can always be more specific.... such as "Aulani Grills" ... I know someone posted a picture of them at some point... so you should have some luck on that one for sure.


----------



## Ervin Family

I have a question regarding transportation to Costco. We are traveling as a family and have 18 people so we are not renting a car. Any suggestions for transportation to Costco to shop for groceries? Can't wait to leave the frozen tundra of Michigan. Thanks


----------



## LisaT91403

Ervin Family said:


> I have a question regarding transportation to Costco. We are traveling as a family and have 18 people so we are not renting a car. Any suggestions for transportation to Costco to shop for groceries? Can't wait to leave the frozen tundra of Michigan. Thanks



You can take a taxi from the resort. Charley's Taxi always has cabs waiting at the resort, and they charge a flat rate to go into Kapolei. I believe it was $10, but I'm not positive about that. When you are done shopping, you can call them for a ride back...flat rate again. Note that it takes them 10-15 minutes to send a cab to you in Kapolei, so maybe call when you are in the Costco check out line.


----------



## aboveH20

Here's the one thing I wish I knew. If you go to Matsamoto's for shave ice, and are wondering what beans with your shave ice will be like, and then decide to order your shave ice with beans thinking you'll be more authentic. DON'T. 



Yuck. What's with putting beans on perfectly good shave ice.  Not a mistake I'll repeat!!

Now the sweetened condensed milk at the Aulani stand, that's another story.  Yum.


----------



## Cinderpamela

aboveH20 said:


> Here's the one thing I wish I knew. If you go to Matsamoto's for shave ice, and are wondering what beans with your shave ice will be like, and then decide to order your shave ice with beans thinking you'll be more authentic. DON'T.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. What's with putting beans on perfectly good shave ice.  Not a mistake I'll repeat!!
> 
> Now the sweetened condensed milk at the Aulani stand, that's another story.  Yum.



I have never been brave enough to do the beans!! Always wondered though... Now thanks to you I know!


----------



## aboveH20

gjl said:


> I enjoy the beans and ice cream in my shave ice but my wife does not- they are worth trying to find out if you are at all interested!



I agree.  I'm glad I tried it so I know what it was like -- and think how much money I'll save never doing it again!


----------



## OrcaPotter

I've been studying this area of the DIS to help plan my family's Aulani trip next year and unlike cruising or theme parks, doing a big destination trip is a lot more daunting!  My parents are older (60's and 70's) and my father cannot do a lot of walking or physically tasking activities.  My plan so far is to rent a car and stay at the resort at least 5 nights by renting DVC points (we are not members).  Things we definitely plan to do are:
1. Pearl Harbor
2. The market across from Pearl Harbor at the stadium (?)

As for what else, I'm not so sure.  My brother and his wife went to the Polynesian Cultural Center, but it sounds like it's a day-long extravaganza that some people do not care for and that may be a bit much for us.  The North Shore sounds awesome, but I'd be interested if there are other things other than the beaches and food trucks around that may interest my parents.  So far, I've researched the Valley of the Temples, which sounds like a wonderful place to spend a couple hours.  Also, while I know Aulani has the Starlit Hui, I wonder if we would also enjoy a more full-fledged luau and Chief's Luau pops up as the "most recommended."  Are there any whale watching tours in the summer?

Also, how did everyone get to Hawaii?  It looks almost cheaper to do a few days in San Diego first than direct from Florida.  I'd love to include Disneyland but I'm trying to do this on a teacher budget!  Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## amym2

OrcaPotter said:


> I've been studying this area of the DIS to help plan my family's Aulani trip next year and unlike cruising or theme parks, doing a big destination trip is a lot more daunting!  My parents are older (60's and 70's) and my father cannot do a lot of walking or physically tasking activities.  My plan so far is to rent a car and stay at the resort at least 5 nights by renting DVC points (we are not members).  Things we definitely plan to do are:
> 1. Pearl Harbor
> 2. The market across from Pearl Harbor at the stadium (?)
> 
> As for what else, I'm not so sure.  My brother and his wife went to the Polynesian Cultural Center, but it sounds like it's a day-long extravaganza that some people do not care for and that may be a bit much for us.  The North Shore sounds awesome, but I'd be interested if there are other things other than the beaches and food trucks around that may interest my parents.  So far, I've researched the Valley of the Temples, which sounds like a wonderful place to spend a couple hours.  Also, while I know Aulani has the Starlit Hui, I wonder if we would also enjoy a more full-fledged luau and Chief's Luau pops up as the "most recommended."  Are there any whale watching tours in the summer?
> 
> Also, how did everyone get to Hawaii?  It looks almost cheaper to do a few days in San Diego first than direct from Florida.  I'd love to include Disneyland but I'm trying to do this on a teacher budget!  Thanks in advance for any tips!



Your parents might enjoy a visit to the Punchbowl (National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific), which is a beautiful cemetery with great views.  

Haleiwa Town on the North Shore has some shops and restaurants, and of course Matsumoto's shave ice.  Our favorite North Shore stop is Turtle Beach (can't remember the official name, this is different than Turtle Bay) but it involves parking across the street and crossing traffic then getting down to the beach, which might be too much for your parents.  

I would definitely do a luau.  We thought the Paradise Cove luau was decent and it's an easy walk from Aulani.  We enjoyed the Starlit Hui and agreed that our kids probably would have been impatient at a longer luau, but it's definitely worth doing once.  

The Byodo-In Temple is a nice stop on the east side of the island.  We spent about 3 hours at the Polynesian Cultural Center and enjoyed it (it was us, kids 11 and 9, and my FIL mid-60's).  It did require some walking, but it wasn't horrible.  We didn't stay for the evening entertainment or food, so it doesn't have to be an all-day excursion.

No, the whales are only in Hawaii in the winter (October-March, I believe).


----------



## sumlee

Subscribing! This thread has some fantastic info! Thanks a bunch! Can't wait till October!!!


----------



## poohj80

Having just competed first trip...wish I knew Photopass photographers would not be at character greetings. Was told this is a recent change but I think it stinks because no character photos on CD and can't add borders.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

poohj80 said:


> Having just competed first trip...wish I knew Photopass photographers would not be at character greetings. Was told this is a recent change but I think it stinks because no character photos on CD and can't add borders.



There were photo pass photographers at the characters here after the pool party 2 days ago? We haven't went to any of the scheduled character times though.


----------



## amypetecar

Sorry if this was already posted.... Im loving the 15 pages!

When i visit the beach, i love big waves. 

The North Shore was heaven, but not every north shore beach had big waves as many of the swimming areas were actually lagoons that buffered the surf from pounding the beach. 

Specifically Sunset Point Beach was the perfect mix of nice sand, huge waves, lifeguards on duty, and overall Hawaiian beach vibe. 
It took us until our last day to find it and hang out, but it was one of the most fun days ive ever had in my life.

I can still see the 8 foot waves crashing over my head!


----------



## bdrex95

Thanks for all the great tips!  We are going in early June for 8 nights and can't wait!  Only 65 more days!!!


----------



## Pooh2

SGDisneyFam said:


> There were photo pass photographers at the characters here after the pool party 2 days ago? We haven't went to any of the scheduled character times though.



How much is the photopass? Can you buy a cd with all your photos of the whole week like you can at the parks?


----------



## carissa1970

Pooh2 said:


> How much is the photopass? Can you buy a cd with all your photos of the whole week like you can at the parks?



I think we paid $99?  And they put a bunch of stock professional photos of the property on there for us as well.


----------



## poohj80

Pooh2 said:


> How much is the photopass? Can you buy a cd with all your photos of the whole week like you can at the parks?



Yes but you cannot add borders and get them on the CD at Aulani.  If you want any borders, you must do online.



SGDisneyFam said:


> There were photo pass photographers at the characters here after the pool party 2 days ago? We haven't went to any of the scheduled character times though.



We learned this is considered an "Event" and "Events" do have photographers, but the scheduled characters meeting do not have photographers and not all characters participate in "Events".


----------



## Pooh2

poohj80 said:


> Yes but you cannot add borders and get them on the CD at Aulani.  If you want any borders, you must do online.
> 
> 
> 
> We learned this is considered an "Event" and "Events" do have photographers, but the scheduled characters meeting do not have photographers and not all characters participate in "Events".



Is there a discount for a prebuy on photopass at Aulani?


----------



## poohj80

Pooh2 said:


> Is there a discount for a prebuy on photopass at Aulani?



Not that we found.  It seemed odd that they were really pushing to purchase the CD at Aulani but didn't have a way to include borders or most character photos.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

poohj80 said:


> Not that we found.  It seemed odd that they were really pushing to purchase the CD at Aulani but didn't have a way to include borders or most character photos.



there are a few things that I do find 'odd' as well, comparing it to the way things are run at the parks. Especially since PP+ at DL is only 99 and that includes attraction photos.


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

A few thoughts about our Trip 3/18-3/29.

Pearl Harbor- must do- very interesting and emotional.

Ala Moana mall- very high end shopping we went after Pearl Harbor

Paradise Cove Luau- loved the village stuff bought souvies- meal and show-meh,  the luau at the Poly is better.

Ama Ama-Loved our dinner and yes it's pricey. We were happy after lots of neg. reviews.

Monkey Pod- Loved our dinner and waiter and atmosphere. Enjoyed the little outdoor mall area.  Picked up a few things at the ABC market too.

Dole plantation- enjoyed that but not very organized.

North Shore- I wish we had known a little more about this area before we went.  It's very quaint with little shops and lots of places to eat and snack.  I could have spent at least a half day here but probably a full day.

PCC- very informative like a really scaled back Epcot of the South Pacific Islands.  We were there from 1:30 until after the show and it was too long for us. the food was ok and we had the Prime Rib Luau I thought the show was good, DD14 and DH didn't like it except for the fire dancers.

Roy's- Our favorite meal.  Our waiter was excellent and made lots of suggestions and had us try different things to go with what we ordered and our dinner was amazing.

Oleo room-  Apps (for Dinner) were excellent I wish we had tried them sooner as we would have gone back.  The Macaroon hamburger for dessert is not only great tasting but one of the most clever presentations I have ever seen.

Family dinner in Room-  This was very good.  We had the pasta with meat sauce for 4 and it could have fed 6.  So nice to have home cooking without doing it.

Did our grocery shopping at Safeway.  If you have a Von's or Albertson's card you can use it there.  We did plead our case and they let us sign up for a safeway card at the check out and be able to use it the first time.  It saved us $60.

I brought 9 bottles of suntan lotion for 3 of us and we still had to buy 2 more.  We did spend a tremendous amount of time at the pool and we do lotion every time we come out of the pool but the sun is super intense. 

Had a great trip and I hope my thoughts can help someone.


----------



## poohj80

Let me ditto the above!

Also, we saw more fish snorkeling in Rainbow Reef than we did on the more expensive Aulani exclusive Catamaran excursion.  However, we did chase a pod of whales up the coast which was cool.  Never saw sea turtles while snorkeling but did find them on the north shore.

Giovanni's Shrimp Truck was closed when we got there but there were two others parked at the same place so we gave them a try.  Pretty good but I would NOT recommend the shrimp tacos.  There is also a McDs right across the street for kids who don't like seafood (and clean bathrooms).


----------



## Halefamilyof6

I have a couple of questions, having done some research for our upcoming trip:

1. I've read on some websites that it's best to wait to get to Hawaii and buy flip flops, water shoes, hats, sunglasses, sunscreen as they are all (except sunscreen) cheaper. Do you find this to be true? I mean, we will bring what we have from home, but with six of us, I know we don't have enough as of right now. Sunscreen, we were told, is better to buy there (don't remember the reason why).

2. Beach toys - Should we buy our own or does Aulani have enough for when it is crowded? 

3. Family dinners - I can not, for the life of me, find the information online. At one time someone had a link to the dinner options/prices, but I've looked through so many boards, I can't find it.

4. The lines at Aunty's - is that JUST for the extra activities or do you have to get in line to even let your child attend?

5. BBQ - I understand there are bbq areas - is there seating in that area as well? Say, if we wanted to bbq and just eat outside...are there picnic benches or something of that sort?

I think that's it for now =) 
Thanks!!


----------



## poohj80

Halefamilyof6 said:


> I have a couple of questions, having done some research for our upcoming trip:
> 
> 1. I've read on some websites that it's best to wait to get to Hawaii and buy flip flops, water shoes, hats, sunglasses, sunscreen as they are all (except sunscreen) cheaper. Do you find this to be true? I mean, we will bring what we have from home, but with six of us, I know we don't have enough as of right now. Sunscreen, we were told, is better to buy there (don't remember the reason why).



We packed our own, but when I made a Costco run at the beginning of our trip, I found that their prices on the multipacks of sunscreen were the same as at home.  I would recommend bringing flip flops as you want to ensure you have comfortable foot wear and new flip flops may not be as comfy as the ones as home (plus they're small and flat for packing).  When we went to other stores such as Target or Long's Drugs, prices were ok but I wouldn't call them cheap.  Also, we had issues finding our DDs size in some items as it seemed like all the spring breakers had already wiped out a lot of inventory.



Halefamilyof6 said:


> 2. Beach toys - Should we buy our own or does Aulani have enough for when it is crowded?



We were there last week when the resort for packed and we had no issues with toys.  We were always able to get boogie boards and sand toys at the beach but we did have to wait about 30 minutes when renting a paddle board.



Halefamilyof6 said:


> 3. Family dinners - I can not, for the life of me, find the information online. At one time someone had a link to the dinner options/prices, but I've looked through so many boards, I can't find it.



I don't have a link handy, but there were three options - pasta, chicken, and fish entrees I believe.  Cost ranged from $80-90 depending on your selection.



Halefamilyof6 said:


> 4. The lines at Aunty's - is that JUST for the extra activities or do you have to get in line to even let your child attend?



In the morning, it was for the extra activities and to get in for open house.  During the day, kids come and go so the wait wasn't too long.



Halefamilyof6 said:


> 5. BBQ - I understand there are bbq areas - is there seating in that area as well? Say, if we wanted to bbq and just eat outside...are there picnic benches or something of that sort?



I remember a couple of picnic tables or you could just throw a blanket or towels on the lawn and have a picnic.


----------



## DisSarahK

The line at Aunty's is insane.  Today at 6:15 we know of someone who was 12th in line.  Crazy.

Aulani has a ton of beach toys, but they do run out.  My little boy wanted sand toys yesterday at mid-morning and they were out.


----------



## Cinderpamela

My answers are below in Green



Halefamilyof6 said:


> I have a couple of questions, having done some research for our upcoming trip:
> 
> 1. I've read on some websites that it's best to wait to get to Hawaii and buy flip flops, water shoes, hats, sunglasses, sunscreen as they are all (except sunscreen) cheaper. Do you find this to be true? I mean, we will bring what we have from home, but with six of us, I know we don't have enough as of right now. Sunscreen, we were told, is better to buy there (don't remember the reason why).
> When we went to Target I found the water shoes to be more expensive.... like $30, locally I can get pairs for more like $15-$20.... so I would not recommend buying water shoes there. My DH did by a nice pair of flip flops but prices were not lower, if anything, it's Hawaii, so things are often more expensive due to shipping costs.
> 
> 2. Beach toys - Should we buy our own or does Aulani have enough for when it is crowded? They have some beach toys but I cannot speak to their inventory during busy times. We were there over Christmas, it was very busy , my kids were able to get buckets and such to play with no problem.
> 
> 3. Family dinners - I can not, for the life of me, find the information online. At one time someone had a link to the dinner options/prices, but I've looked through so many boards, I can't find it.
> 
> Here is the link to the posts of menu photos from over on the Aulani Villas and Views thread. It comes up when you do a search of that specific thread by entering "family meals"--page down to post 319
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47305423&highlight=family+meals#post47305423
> 
> 4. The lines at Aunty's - is that JUST for the extra activities or do you have to get in line to even let your child attend?cant answer that as my kids are teens. Hopefully others can help.
> 
> 5. BBQ - I understand there are bbq areas - is there seating in that area as well? Say, if we wanted to bbq and just eat outside...are there picnic benches or something of that sort?There are a few long picnic like tables down to the one side of the 4 grills but there is not a lot of seating.
> 
> I think that's it for now =)
> Thanks!!



Hope that helps!


----------



## Mfischee

KNOWING HOW CROWDED IT WAS! We had gone during March 2012 when only half the resort was up and running and the place was empty! We were truly able to enjoy everything the resort had to offer. We then decided to go back during Christmas of 2013 and the place was PACKED! I guess it was just something I didn't expect and almost everyone I had encountered there were a bunch of rich snubs. It was very hard to enjoy the resort this time around and we had to get up around 5AM to reserve decent pool chairs.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Mfischee said:


> KNOWING HOW CROWDED IT WAS! We had gone during March 2012 when only half the resort was up and running and the place was empty! We were truly able to enjoy everything the resort had to offer. We then decided to go back during Christmas of 2013 and the place was PACKED! I guess it was just something I didn't expect and almost everyone I had encountered there were a bunch of rich snubs. It was very hard to enjoy the resort this time around and we had to get up around 5AM to reserve decent pool chairs.



I was there at the same time over this past Christmas break (and also in August of 2012)... and I am hardly a rich snob so hoping you weren't refering to me ... 

Now that Aulani is fully open, unless you go during the slow season, its pretty much going to be that way. So I guess the lesson is try to go during the off season... unless you are beholden to kids school vacation breaks like we currently are.... at least for a couple more years.


----------



## SeaPic

I wish I knew if Laniwai offers the $45 pass anymore. Their QA on the website says they don't offer day passes but I remember my husband got a pass one day. I had a spa treatment so perhaps that's the diff?


----------



## Cinderpamela

SeaPic said:


> I wish I knew if Laniwai offers the $45 pass anymore. Their QA on the website says they don't offer day passes but I remember my husband got a pass one day. I had a spa treatment so perhaps that's the diff?



Some more recent visitors have reported that the Day Passes are no longer offered, just like their website now states. They did used to offer them back in 2012 when we went the first time but it sounds like they dropped that once the resort was completely up and running.


----------



## SeaPic

Cinderpamela said:


> Some more recent visitors have reported that the Day Passes are no longer offered, just like their website now states. They did used to offer them back in 2012 when we went the first time but it sounds like they dropped that once the resort was completely up and running.


Thanks so much. That's when we were there as well. Heading back this July. Guess I better get booking those spa appointments!


----------



## carissa1970

SeaPic said:


> I wish I knew if Laniwai offers the $45 pass anymore. Their QA on the website says they don't offer day passes but I remember my husband got a pass one day. I had a spa treatment so perhaps that's the diff?



I actually called them yesterday to ask that and a couple other questions. No, they do not offer the day pass anymore.


----------



## luv2boys

Can you pack food in your carry on or checked luggage?  Like granola bars, etc.


----------



## jekjones1558

luv2boys said:


> Can you pack food in your carry on or checked luggage?  Like granola bars, etc.[/]
> You can't pack liquids in carryon but you can in checked luggage. On the way to Hawaii you can pack any kind of food in checked and carryon. On the way home there are restrictions on certain foods like fruit and your luggage will go through Agricultural Inspection.


----------



## jerseygal

Coming home from either the Bahamas or Aruba, I "stuck" a banana to eat while waiting for the plane on the way home in a carryon not knowing...

I was flagged going through security and the bag was thoroughly checked...I WILL NEVER do that again...SCARY!


----------



## islandtimect

luv2boys said:


> Can you pack food in your carry on or checked luggage?  Like granola bars, etc.



Yes as long as it's not fresh produce or drinks of course. But you can buy those after going through security (at high airport prices).


----------



## Anal Annie

luv2boys said:


> Can you pack food in your carry on or checked luggage?  Like granola bars, etc.



I almost always fly with some sort of snacks (trail mix, pop tarts, granola bars, vending machine type crackers, fruit snacks etc).  You just can't take fresh fruits / vegetables or liquid items over 3 oz.


----------



## luv2boys

Is it ok to bring your own food to the pool?    Snacks, canned drinks, sandwich, etc?


----------



## poohj80

luv2boys said:


> Is it ok to bring your own food to the pool?    Snacks, canned drinks, sandwich, etc?



Most definitely!


----------



## DrChuck23

luv2boys said:


> Is it ok to bring your own food to the pool?    Snacks, canned drinks, sandwich, etc?



Beer too!
They also have grills available if you want to grill out.


----------



## Girimama33

DrChuck23 said:


> Beer too!
> They also have grills available if you want to grill out.



Only after 4pm though....You can grill for dinner, but not for lunch.


----------



## luv2boys

Thanks everybody!


----------



## alice99

This is a great thread!  Thanks so much to everyone for sharing their experiences!


----------



## snowhyte

The one thing I wish I knew about Aulani is that I would fall completely in love with it!!

My DH, DD and I talk about Hawaii all the time. For the last 9 months. I really never imagined we would like it that much. I thought that trip would be the "once in a lifetime trip", but we are now planning to go back in 2015. I could make a looooooong list of things I wish I knew!


----------



## poohj80

Here's another.....

Goofy makes unscheduled appearances in the pools (with Photopass photographer ) between 12-130ish.


----------



## Cinderpamela

snowhyte said:


> I thought that trip would be the "once in a lifetime trip", but we are now planning to go back in 2015. I could make a looooooong list of things I wish I knew!



Sooo true... I am already looking at when we can make it back.... we always planned to do another big trip to WDW.... but honestly I think my family would all vote to go back to Aulani instead.


----------



## SGDisneyFam

Cinderpamela said:


> Sooo true... I am already looking at when we can make it back.... we always planned to do another big trip to WDW.... but honestly I think my family would all vote to go back to Aulani instead.



Our kids too!!! Were trying to get them on board for a cruise or WDW next and they just want to go to Hawaii!


----------



## blondietink

snowhyte said:


> The one thing I wish I knew about Aulani is that I would fall completely in love with it!!
> 
> My DH, DD and I talk about Hawaii all the time. For the last 9 months. I really never imagined we would like it that much. I thought that trip would be the "once in a lifetime trip", but we are now planning to go back in 2015. I could make a looooooong list of things I wish I knew!



Ditto this:  all of us, including DH who though he would not like Hawaii, was asking when we could go back by our 2nd day in Hawaii.  So ..... we are saving our points and planning on going back in 2015, with part of the stay at Aulani and part on Kauai.


----------



## SeaPic

snowhyte said:


> The one thing I wish I knew about Aulani is that I would fall completely in love with it!!  My DH, DD and I talk about Hawaii all the time. For the last 9 months. I really never imagined we would like it that much. I thought that trip would be the "once in a lifetime trip", but we are now planning to go back in 2015. I could make a looooooong list of things I wish I knew!


I had my suspicions! I'm the vacation planner and as soon as it opened I stalked airline and Disney sites for deals. Luckily we got a great package though an airline and went in early 2012. I also tried to learn everything about DVC and finally said 'yes' when the Disney site asked if I wanted to chat. Had a wonderful talk and got the info mailed. I spent the weeks leading up to our vaca get ting as much info as possible. I put the propaganda out and asked if DH wanted to look at it. My heart sank as he told me to recycle it all. (I packed a few things anyway). After we got there I caught him reading the in-room material. In less than 24 hours he suggested we visit the DVC center! Looking back I wish I knew what a great deal the pre-construction rates were. Should have gotten more points - we have added on twice since (one of them a Christmas gift from DH!)


----------



## sissy_ib

I wish I had realized how bad the traffic here is and how confusing the freeways are. GPS is great but you pretty much need one person watching it as the other is driving as sometimes the spoken directions are confusing.  And the Trip Advisor app has led us to some great places  but sometimes the addresses are off. Over all, we probably won't come back to Oahu. We loved the big island are so happy we went there first. Aulani is wonderful but we are ready to head home. We just can't make a week vacation to of the resort alone.


----------



## OKW Lover

poohj80 said:


> Here's another.....
> 
> Goofy makes unscheduled appearances in the pools (with Photopass photographer ) between 12-130ish.



Its not just Goofy.  You'll also see Mickey & Minnie and, of course, Stitch.


----------



## funfor4

Girimama33 said:


> Only after 4pm though....You can grill for dinner, but not for lunch.



Thanks for that helpful info. Would have planned lunch and had to have sashimi instead.


----------



## BobDes

Girimama33 said:


> Only after 4pm though....You can grill for dinner, but not for lunch.



Here is a shot of the grill area which is behind Aunty's and to the left of Ama Ama.


----------



## poohj80

OKW Lover said:


> Its not just Goofy.  You'll also see Mickey & Minnie and, of course, Stitch.



We never saw them IN the pools, just near the pool. Goofy actually gets into the water.


----------



## luv2boys

Is there anywhere that I can locate menus (and pricing) for restaurants on the property including pool side?


----------



## WDW_Diane

luv2boys said:


> Is there anywhere that I can locate menus (and pricing) for restaurants on the property including pool side?



Last year I saw menus on the resort website, you might check there and see if that's still the case.


----------



## alohamom

I am looking at the Aulani website and it says there is a charge of $15 for the rainbow reef snorkelling. Is this for the rental of equipment or can you bring your own and snorkel for free?


----------



## JoeA

alohamom said:


> I am looking at the Aulani website and it says there is a charge of $15 for the rainbow reef snorkelling. Is this for the rental of equipment or can you bring your own and snorkel for free?



I am certain that's the fee just to enter the area.  I always see people wearing a light life jacket too but not sure it it's optional or mandatory (I lean toward the latter).  

We go to the islands to snorkel around the island and we've never gone into rainbow area so I may be incorrect.


----------



## poohj80

alohamom said:


> I am looking at the Aulani website and it says there is a charge of $15 for the rainbow reef snorkelling. Is this for the rental of equipment or can you bring your own and snorkel for free?



Yes there is a fee even if you use your own snorkel gear and the horse collar inflatable is mandatory (similar to Castaway Cay if you have been on a Disney cruise).

However, when we visited in March Disney Visa Card members were allowed to snorkel in Rainbow Reef all week for free so we went several times.


----------



## alohamom

JoeA said:


> I am certain that's the fee just to enter the area.  I always see people wearing a light life jacket too but not sure it it's optional or mandatory (I lean toward the latter).
> 
> We go to the islands to snorkel around the island and we've never gone into rainbow area so I may be incorrect.



Thanks so much for the quick reply (love the Disboards!) I am planning on heading over to Hanauma Bay on Oahu plus Turtle town on Big Island so we will have our gear with us either way. Does anyone know if it is like the snorkeling at Typhoon Lagoon where you basically just glide across one way and then exit the other side or can you float around at your leisure? LOL-so many snorkeling questions-sorry!


----------



## poohj80

alohamom said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply (love the Disboards!) I am planning on heading over to Hanauma Bay on Oahu plus Turtle town on Big Island so we will have our gear with us either way. Does anyone know if it is like the snorkeling at Typhoon Lagoon where you basically just glide across one way and then exit the other side or can you float around at your leisure? LOL-so many snorkeling questions-sorry!



You float around at your leisure and stay as long as you like.


----------



## alohamom

poohj80 said:


> You float around at your leisure and stay as long as you like.



Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## SeaPic

alohamom said:


> I am looking at the Aulani website and it says there is a charge of $15 for the rainbow reef snorkelling. Is this for the rental of equipment or can you bring your own and snorkel for free?


When we went in 2012 we had to use their equipment and get new each time. The fee covered entry and equipment and you could stay as long as you want. Which wasn't very long for me due to the water temp - it had to be colder than the 82 they quote now. Lol.


----------



## islandtimect

SeaPic said:


> When we went in 2012 we had to use their equipment and get new each time. The fee covered entry and equipment and you could stay as long as you want. Which wasn't very long for me due to the water temp - it had to be colder than the 82 they quote now. Lol.



Is the equipment free with the Disney Visa card?


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

islandtimect said:


> Is the equipment free with the Disney Visa card?



I wondered the same thing.  There was a promo out there a few months ago for a freebie for Disney Visa Cardholders but it disappeared and I haven't seen it again.  I printed the info and will ask when we get there in a few days to see if they will honor it.  I'll post back if I can.


----------



## poohj80

islandtimect said:


> Is the equipment free with the Disney Visa card?



Yes the full Rainbow Reef experience was free for us in March.

This is the deal that was being offered at the time, but we were allowed to use Rainbow Reef free with our card even though we were staying on DVC points.  We just showed our card to them and they punched our band each day.  Never hurts to ask, right?

For a limited time, when Disney Visa cardholders purchase a minimum 4-night stay in a 1-2 bedroom villa at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa in Hawai'i, you'll enjoy a $500 Resort credit. The villas are ideal for families and larger travel parties. Or, you'll get a $400 Resort credit when you purchase a minimum 4-night stay in a deluxe studio or hotel room (excluding suites).

Plus, enjoy a Rainbow Reef snorkeling rental during your stay.


----------



## jliehr

The ABC Store (forget it's other name) across the street in the center with Monkeypod Kitchen is selling Dole Whips currently, I didn't try one because it was before dinner, but might save someone from heading to the Plantation if they really just want a Dole Whip.


----------



## cedricandsophie

There is a great workout on the beach almost every morning. No cost. The fitness center is also good. And the marriot next door has tennis courts thst cost 23 an hour. We played 4 times in April when we were there. Also there is excellent sushi restaurant across the street. Stay away from just tacos ...not very good. If you want to go to mass on Sunday there is st Rita's a few miles west of aulani on the same highway you come in on from Honolulu.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

letitsnow said:


> We were there March of 2013. I wish I knew that if you leave your slippers by the pool area that someone takes them. All my family and my sister's family's slippers were gone our very first day. No one knew where we could find them. We had to buy new flip flops.
> 
> ...So I suggest don't wear your best sandals/slippers...just the cheapest and bring more than one pair!



You mean, theft at the Aulani resort? Does that mean we can't leave anything by the pools etc? People can be so disgusting.


----------



## poohj80

We did not learn about the 1 hour pool chair-towel rule until our 4th day.  Aulani cast members monitor pool chairs and if it looks like you have not returned to your chair for an hour, they will fold your towel and hang them on the back of the pool chair.  This is how you know your chairs are being watched.  When you return to your chair, just pull the towels down and that's how they know you have returned.  If the towels have not moved after another hour (I think), the cast members will pick up all belongings and take them to the main towel distribution location and you can pick up there.  

We were very upset that NO one mentioned this to us.  We overheard the people in front of us in the towel line being asked if they knew the towel rule on our 4th day.  We had to say we didn't know the towel rule and get it explained to us as no one had asked previously.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

jerseygal said:


> Thinking of joining Costco.  How is the Costco Selection...



The Hawaiian Costcos have an awesome poke section, all the take-home gifts you could imagine such as mac nuts and other Hawaiian products for way less than elsewhere (I got a ukulele on the Big Island), and of course the cheapest gas on the island.

The Costco company treats its workers very well and is very concerned with developing very high quality products at excellent cost. In that way it is not "like Sam's Club," which as I understand is related to WalMart 

I would recommend Costco to anyone, particularly for a Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

P.S. about the poke at Costco: I thought I would not like raw fish either, but it was one of the best things I ever sampled! Don't rule it out until you try it 

And I read a post by someone who used 9 bottles of tanning lotion for 3 people (did not say how long they stayed) -- given we can't bring a lot of liquids or gels on the plane, it is making me even more grateful there is a nearby Costco!


----------



## poohj80

We hit Costco and Target (across the street since we didn't need everything in Costco portions).  The Costco prices were the same as at our local Costco including the sets of suntan lotion.  If I would have thought about it, I wouldn't have packed any and just bought it all there.  You can also buy POG by the gallon.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

aboveH20 said:


> Here's the one thing I wish I knew. If you go to Matsamoto's for shave ice, and are wondering what beans with your shave ice will be like, and then decide to order your shave ice with beans thinking you'll be more authentic. DON'T.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. What's with putting beans on perfectly good shave ice.  Not a mistake I'll repeat!!




I LOVE adzuki beans! They make the best filling for asian pastries, too, yum!!!


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Mfischee said:


> KNOWING HOW CROWDED IT WAS! ... It was very hard to enjoy the resort this time around and we had to get up around 5AM to reserve decent pool chairs.



What does that mean,. to "reserve" a pool chair? I hope it doesn't mean like what they say you canNOT do on a cruise, plop down your stuff to block other people from using the chairs even though you are not there at the time? Please tell me there is a more civilized system?

P.S. Just got to the end of this thread, was answered a few posts above, sounds good, I will just have to remember not to keep my towels neatly folded 

"We did not learn about the 1 hour pool chair-towel rule until our 4th day. Aulani cast members monitor pool chairs and if it looks like you have not returned to your chair for an hour, they will fold your towel and hang them on the back of the pool chair. This is how you know your chairs are being watched. When you return to your chair, just pull the towels down and that's how they know you have returned. If the towels have not moved after another hour (I think), the cast members will pick up all belongings and take them to the main towel distribution location and you can pick up there."


----------



## funhouse8

mic_KY_mouses said:


> I wondered the same thing.  There was a promo out there a few months ago for a freebie for Disney Visa Cardholders but it disappeared and I haven't seen it again.  I printed the info and will ask when we get there in a few days to see if they will honor it.  I'll post back if I can.


Oh please come back and let us know. We leave in three weeks. Can't wait and this would be a great perk. Thanks.


----------



## islandtimect

So it is hard to get pool chars if we go to the pool after breakfast, say 10am?  I hate that people save chairs when they aren't there!


----------



## CrazyDuck

What I know that you should know...

Aulani's location makes it susceptible to some of the worst traffic in the nation!  If you are traveling from Aulani heading towards Waikiki, you'll want to avoid the freeways between the hours of 5:30am and 8:00am.  If you are travelling to Aulani from Waikiki or from the Airport, you'll want to avoid doing so between the hours of 3:00pm and 6:30pm.

- If your travels take to you the North Shore via H2 you'll only experience traffic in the morning and it will be short lived as the H2 exit is not far from where the traffic starts.  Coming home from the North Shore you shouldn't see any traffic as any traffic on the H1 would have cleared by the time you reach the H2 interchange.  *Special note for travelling on the North Shore.  If you are here during the winter months (November - March) and you hear on the news that "Surfs Up", be advised that the traffic on the north shore can be absolutely ridiculous.  Traffic on Kamehameha Hwy. often back up well before you even reach Haleiwa town and it may last all the way to Turtle Beach Resort.  That's 7-8 miles of traffic going at most 5 miles per hour.  So just take that into consideration if you want to go and check out the "epic waves"!

Other notes:
- The traffic times mentioned in the first paragraph apply only to weekdays.  Weekends and Holidays traffic is usually light.

- The University of Hawaii has a huge impact on the traffic.  When they are in Session (Aug-May) the traffic is at its absolute worst.  During the Summer months, winter and Fall breaks traffic is a little lighter, most noticeably going towards Waikiki.  

- There are many variables that can, and usually will, make traffic worse.  Accidents and Road construction are the usual suspects.  Right now there is a lot of construction going on.  Follow "Hawaii Department of Transportation" on Facebook to get the latest updates to and lane closures.


----------



## SeaPic

jliehr said:


> The ABC Store (forget it's other name) across the street in the center with Monkeypod Kitchen is selling Dole Whips currently, I didn't try one because it was before dinner, but might save someone from heading to the Plantation if they really just want a Dole Whip.


Thanks! I'll definitely check this out when we are there next month.


----------



## yolie912

funhouse8 said:


> Oh please come back and let us know. We leave in three weeks. Can't wait and this would be a great perk. Thanks.


Nope I tried it and it doesn't work.. Bummer!!


----------



## yolie912

If you ask a pool staff member they will give you your stuff back. There is no saving chairs here. I am here now and it seems it's more enforced in the weekend... If you have questions I will be happy to reply.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Ty for the awesome post, CrazyDuck! My SIL was in Oahu last year and traffic was so bad she posted on fb that she was "officially over it." Bad traffic is one of the most stressful things ever! (For instance, whenever we get stuck in Bay Area traffic, such as that stretch of I-80 near Berkeley, sometimes at 0-5 mph, it is enough to push DH over the edge and consequently make me frightened and miserable  ) I think we can be mentally prepared to spend hours in traffic, theoretically, but it will still bug us when we have to go through it. Any strategies to minimize the craziness are greatly appreciated!.

Is there wifi along all the hwys so we can refer to our app that shows traffic flow? Or is that specific to your carrier? We have Metro PCS. I do not want to pay $15 a day xtra to get nav on the rental car!



CrazyDuck said:


> What I know that you should know...
> 
> Aulani's location makes it susceptible to some of the worst traffic in the nation!  If you are traveling from Aulani heading towards Waikiki, you'll want to avoid the freeways between the hours of 5:30am and 8:00am.  If you are travelling to Aulani from Waikiki or from the Airport, you'll want to avoid doing so between the hours of 3:00pm and 6:30pm.
> 
> - If your travels take to you the North Shore via H2 you'll only experience traffic in the morning and it will be short lived as the H2 exit is not far from where the traffic starts.  Coming home from the North Shore you shouldn't see any traffic as any traffic on the H1 would have cleared by the time you reach the H2 interchange.  *Special note for travelling on the North Shore.  If you are here during the winter months (November - March) and you hear on the news that "Surfs Up", be advised that the traffic on the north shore can be absolutely ridiculous.  Traffic on Kamehameha Hwy. often back up well before you even reach Haleiwa town and it may last all the way to Turtle Beach Resort.  That's 7-8 miles of traffic going at most 5 miles per hour.  So just take that into consideration if you want to go and check out the "epic waves"!
> 
> Other notes:
> - The traffic times mentioned in the first paragraph apply only to weekdays.  Weekends and Holidays traffic is usually light.
> 
> - The University of Hawaii has a huge impact on the traffic.  When they are in Session (Aug-May) the traffic is at its absolute worst.  During the Summer months, winter and Fall breaks traffic is a little lighter, most noticeably going towards Waikiki.
> 
> - There are many variables that can, and usually will, make traffic worse.  Accidents and Road construction are the usual suspects.  Right now there is a lot of construction going on.  Follow "Hawaii Department of Transportation" on Facebook to get the latest updates to and lane closures.


----------



## OKW Lover

Our experience with traffic on Oahu is that its only bad between the airport and Waikiki.  Heading to Aulani or other parts of the island aren't a problem at all.


----------



## CailinFig

I think the traffic is bad on weekdays at the times mentioned by the previous poster. It just depends where you are heading when locals are going to/leaving work. 

We went to Aulani last October and there was no mention re:1 hour rule. I only knew about bc of the dis boards. Our last trip this past April they asked me if I knew about it every time we received our bands.


----------



## jliehr

OKW Lover said:


> Our experience with traffic on Oahu is that its only bad between the airport and Waikiki.  Heading to Aulani or other parts of the island aren't a problem at all.



Trying to get to Aulani in the afternoon rush hour is a pain, North Shore can get backed up as well with people pulling on and off the road to park with the beaches with people stopping to let them in or out. We took about 35 minutes to drive 10 miles close to Laniakea (Turtle) Beach


----------



## manning

jerseygal said:


> Coming home from either the Bahamas or Aruba, I "stuck" a banana to eat while waiting for the plane on the way home in a carryon not knowing...
> 
> I was flagged going through security and the bag was thoroughly checked...I WILL NEVER do that again...SCARY!



You could have brought the banana in..but it would have had to be stored in your stomach. I believe fresh fruit is not allowed to be brought in.


----------



## jerseygal

I had been tasting and "dreaming" of WDW favorite, DOLE WHIP!

Was told that ABC Store across street from Aulani had Dole Whip...
I am a Dole Whip Lover, but this was not "quite" the Dole Whip that I was yearning for...Almost thin like pineapple sherbert...No "creamy" taste like at WDW! 
Ice Cream Shop next to Island Coffee right by Monkeypod MUCH BETTER!!!YUM!


----------



## WDW_Diane

jerseygal said:


> I had been tasting and "dreaming" of WDW favorite, DOLE WHIP!  Was told that ABC Store across street from Aulani had Dole Whip... I am a Dole Whip Lover, but this was not "quite" the Dole Whip that I was yearning for...Almost thin like pineapple sherbert...No "creamy" taste like at WDW!  Ice Cream Shop next to Island Coffee right by Monkeypod MUCH BETTER!!!YUM!



Had a similar experience at Peets Coffee on Waikiki Beach, I think it was at the Sheraton. Was better than what you had, though. We were there to board a catamaran out back, which was totally wonderful.


----------



## WDW_Diane

Wish I had known that I'd dream of a return trip DAILY. Really! Driving to Destin this year to see what all the fuss us about. Can't compare, I'm sure.  Will be back to Aulani by 2017, if not sooner.


----------



## carissa1970

WDW_Diane said:


> Wish I had known that I'd dream of a return trip DAILY. Really! Driving to Destin this year to see what all the fuss us about. Can't compare, I'm sure.  Will be back to Aulani by 2017, if not sooner.



You should start a thread afterward with your opinions on Destin.  I've heard a lot of people talking about it on here, and it would be cheaper for us than Hawaii!


----------



## amypetecar

jerseygal said:


> I had been tasting and "dreaming" of WDW favorite, DOLE WHIP!
> 
> Was told that ABC Store across street from Aulani had Dole Whip...
> I am a Dole Whip Lover, but this was not "quite" the Dole Whip that I was yearning for...Almost thin like pineapple sherbert...No "creamy" taste like at WDW!
> Ice Cream Shop next to Island Coffee right by Monkeypod MUCH BETTER!!!YUM!



The best dole whip ive had on the planet is on the same island at the Dole Plantation!

I know its heresy, but it was WAAAYYYYYY better than in adventureland.


----------



## OKW Lover

amypetecar said:


> The best dole whip ive had on the planet is on the same island at the Dole Plantation!
> 
> I know its heresy, but it was WAAAYYYYYY better than in adventureland.



That was our experience as well!


----------



## WDW_Diane

carissa1970 said:


> You should start a thread afterward with your opinions on Destin.  I've heard a lot of people talking about it on here, and it would be cheaper for us than Hawaii!


Hmm, I might do that. Yes, it will be waaaay cheaper than Hawaii. It won't have the Hawaiian vibe, though. Thanks!


----------



## yolie912

I had it at the Dole Plantation with the waffle cone and it was pretty awesome!!


----------



## J&K'sPrincessMommy

I have a question about the PhotoPass CD, if you pre-purchase it online (is that possible?) can you get the CD and edit, add borders, etc?


----------



## Halefamilyof6

I don't think you can pre-purchase it online. I bought ours at the end of the trip. As far as borders, you may be able to pick a few pictures to have borders added too....BUT I'm not sure. They just take all the passes and slap the photos on a CD and give you a bunch of stock photos of the resort too (which was nice because I've used them in our photo book I'm making).


----------



## luv2boys

Anyone know if there are showers/restrooms that are public at north shore?  Don't want to wear wet swimsuits back to aulani.


----------



## poohj80

J&K'sPrincessMommy said:


> I have a question about the PhotoPass CD, if you pre-purchase it online (is that possible?) can you get the CD and edit, add borders, etc?



We ordered our CD after we got home so we could add borders.  Beware...if you add any photos from events like fish feeding in Rainbow Reef or Hangin' Ten with Chip n Dale, you get all the photos from the event added, not just yours.  Plus, for us, we seemed to get about a dozen copies of all those event photos.  It took too long to delete all those extra photos online so we just kept them with our order.  We ended up with 6 CDs of digital photos.


----------



## Mrmouse4me

I wish I realized there were so many lounge chairs / umbrellas on site. We never had trouble finding a place to hang out. The outdoor furniture was top notch. Most of the chaise lounges were padded and very comfortable. There were tables/chairs available to eat at and plenty of lounge chairs to soak up sun or just relax in the shade. 

In fact we cancelled our cabana reservation because we didn't need to "reserve" spots to hang out.  We were there June 7 -14th. It may be more crowded later in the summer, but we had an AMAZING experience.  

Thanks to everyone that posted all of that wonderful planning information! If I can help return the favor just let me know.


----------



## WDW_Diane

Mrmouse4me said:


> I wish I realized there were so many lounge chairs / umbrellas on site. We never had trouble finding a place to hang out. The outdoor furniture was top notch. Most of the chaise lounges were padded and very comfortable. There were tables/chairs available to eat at and plenty of lounge chairs to soak up sun or just relax in the shade.  In fact we cancelled our cabana reservation because we didn't need to "reserve" spots to hang out.  We were there June 7 -14th. It may be more crowded later in the summer, but we had an AMAZING experience.  Thanks to everyone that posted all of that wonderful planning information! If I can help return the favor just let me know.


We were there around that same time period last year and always saw unused chairs. The resort didn't seem crazy crowded either.


----------



## WDW_Diane

poohj80 said:


> We ordered our CD after we got home so we could add borders.  Beware...if you add any photos from events like fish feeding in Rainbow Reef or Hangin' Ten with Chip n Dale, you get all the photos from the event added, not just yours.  Plus, for us, we seemed to get about a dozen copies of all those event photos.  It took too long to delete all those extra photos online so we just kept them with our order.  We ended up with 6 CDs of digital photos.


If you don't mind, how much did you have to pay? Was it a package deal, as many photos as you can get for one price?


----------



## poohj80

WDW_Diane said:


> If you don't mind, how much did you have to pay? Was it a package deal, as many photos as you can get for one price?



$99 just like at the resort but with borders and edits. No limit on number of photos just like at the parks.


----------



## islandtimect

amypetecar said:


> The best dole whip ive had on the planet is on the same island at the Dole Plantation!  I know its heresy, but it was WAAAYYYYYY better than in adventureland.[/QUOT
> 
> I agree - best Dole Whip ever is at Dole Plantation. .


----------



## islandtimect

Traffic is what you are accustomed to. We drove all around the island including airport to Aulani at rush hour and while it was slow, it no way was like driving around greater NYC.


----------



## islandtimect

Mrmouse4me said:


> I wish I realized there were so many lounge chairs / umbrellas on site. We never had trouble finding a place to hang out. The outdoor furniture was top notch. Most of the chaise lounges were padded and very comfortable. There were tables/chairs available to eat at and plenty of lounge chairs to soak up sun or just relax in the shade.  In fact we cancelled our cabana reservation because we didn't need to "reserve" spots to hang out.  We were there June 7 -14th. It may be more crowded later in the summer, but we had an AMAZING experience.  Thanks to everyone that posted all of that wonderful planning information! If I can help return the favor just let me know.



We were there June 10-17 and while had trouble finding 2 or 3 chairs together at times, was able to have a CM either help us out, or another guest didn't need a chair shortly after we sat down. Guests who save chairs is a huge pet peeve of mine so I'm so happy Aulani is vigilant about their chair policy.  A sign is posted with the chair policy at each booth that you get your towels and wrist bands, so guests must not be reading it if they aren't aware of the 1 hour policy.


----------



## islandtimect

DVC members receive free tokens for the washers and dryers to do their laundry.  You bring your DVC card to the front desk and they give you them - 6 are needed for each load to wash and dry. Laundry rooms conveniently located on first floor of each tower towards lobby.


----------



## Dugette

islandtimect said:


> DVC members receive free tokens for the washers and dryers to do their laundry.  You bring your DVC card to the front desk and they give you them - 6 are needed for each load to wash and dry. Laundry rooms conveniently located on first floor of each tower towards lobby.


Do you know if these are available when staying on points rented from a DVC member? Or just if you are a member yourself? Thanks!


----------



## Pooh2

luv2boys said:


> Anyone know if there are showers/restrooms that are public at north shore?  Don't want to wear wet swimsuits back to aulani.



Was curious about this too..


----------



## islandtimect

Dugette said:


> Do you know if these are available when staying on points rented from a DVC member? Or just if you are a member yourself? Thanks!



I think it is for members only, but the CM only asked to see my room key and not DVC card so I would give it a try. Your room key will say DVC on it to show staying on points.


----------



## blondietink

We didn't think the traffic was too bad, either.  We had heard some horror stories about traffic and while during rush hour on the TV reporting it looked bad, but we just planned our trips around rush hour.  We were a little worried about getting into the airport at 2:30 pm, then picking up a rental car, etc. and heading into Waikiki for 3 nights, but even that wasn't too bad. Actually we had our luggage delivered to our Waikiki hotel via American airlines and the luggage made it to the hotel before we did.That saved us a lot of time getting off the plane and getting the rental as we didn't have to wait around for luggage.


----------



## Dugette

islandtimect said:


> I think it is for members only, but the CM only asked to see my room key and not DVC card so I would give it a try. Your room key will say DVC on it to show staying on points.


Thanks, this is good to know!


----------



## DenLo

The North Shore is just the north shore of the island.  There is a park, Waimea Bay Beach park that has rest rooms and showers.  http://www.hawaiibeachtime.com/northshorestanduprentals.html#.U6MH2xaUJvA


----------



## DenLo

Technically the laundry tokens are just for DVC members, but the CMs at Aulani do only look at your card and if the owner doesn't report that you are renting then it should say DVC member.  And that is how they distribute the tokens.  They often ask how many you need and we just tell them how many loads we expect to do during our stay.  You can go back for more if needed.


----------



## carissa1970

islandtimect said:


> We were there June 10-17 and while had trouble finding 2 or 3 chairs together at times, was able to have a CM either help us out, or another guest didn't need a chair shortly after we sat down. Guests who save chairs is a huge pet peeve of mine so I'm so happy Aulani is vigilant about their chair policy.  A sign is posted with the chair policy at each booth that you get your towels and wrist bands, so guests must not be reading it if they aren't aware of the 1 hour policy.



Never had a problem at the pool areas, but boy, at the storytelling firepit, tons of people saving chairs and we had nowhere to sit.  Some of them never came yet they wouldn't let us use the chairs.


----------



## AZMermaid

WDW_Diane said:


> We were there around that same time period last year and always saw unused chairs. The resort didn't seem crazy crowded either.



Awesome! We are going the first week of June next year. I picked that week on purpose since I am done with school (teacher) but many others aren't out yet!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

mic_KY_mouses said:


> I wondered the same thing.  There was a promo out there a few months ago for a freebie for Disney Visa Cardholders but it disappeared and I haven't seen it again.  I printed the info and will ask when we get there in a few days to see if they will honor it.  I'll post back if I can.



It worked!  I took the info I printed out to Rainbow Reef and asked for the Disney cardholder free snorkel.  They gave us a week-long pass, which was even better, by punching a mickey-shaped hole in our room key.  We were to re-sign the waiver each day we wanted to use the pass and they punched our wristbands for the day.  We only did RR once because I found snorkeling at the back of the lagoon closest to open water to be much better, and warmer.


----------



## MrsPinup

mic_KY_mouses said:


> It worked!  I took the info I printed out to Rainbow Reef and asked for the Disney cardholder free snorkel.  They gave us a week-long pass, which was even better, by punching a mickey-shaped hole in our room key.  We were to re-sign the waiver each day we wanted to use the pass and they punched our wristbands for the day.  We only did RR once because I found snorkeling at the back of the lagoon closest to open water to be much better, and warmer.



Where did you find that?  I recently got a Disney Visa


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

MrsPinup said:


> Where did you find that?  I recently got a Disney Visa



A few months ago 
I saw it on the Visa website but didn't print it.  It was only there a short time.  When I went back it was gone, so I "googled" it and found something with similar wording and printed it.  I haven't looked lately.  I don't know if you have to have the paper because it wasn't a coupon.  If you can't find it anywhere just ask.  I can't remember the valid dates and don't have it anymore, sorry.


----------



## DisneyCruisin

Got home Monday and I am so sad it's over! You will love it.  

Save time at Safeway!
Send one person to the deli counter to get the cold cuts/salads while the other shops! The deli lady was lovely, but she was on island time.  It took 20+ minutes to complete our order...

Make your own Ama Ama pineapple mimosas!
Get some bubbly, or prosecco at safeway or costco, and add pineapple juice! YUM!

Wasn't prepared for it getting dark so early, compared to home.  Made the evenings seem to go so quick!

Get tubes at ABC for $3.99 to use in the lagoon. ABC in Waikiki offered to inflate them for us, but we declined.  A cast member at Aulani saw me trying to inflate one and offered to inflate it for me! And then pay it forward and pass along to some kids on your last day. We made two families happy.

The fresh pasta chicken alfredo at Costco is delish, and easy.  Pair it with some salad and you have a quick meal.

Was shocked at how often one or more pools were closed throughout the day, every day! 

Was pleased to see how closely cast monitored the lounges. We had a large group and rotated, shared lounges.  While some swam, others lounged.  If we were patient, we almost always managed to get a bunch together, with umbrellas, whether poolside or on the beach.   

Be prepared to not have a tube in the lazy river initially and to deal with pushy, rude people who think they don't have to wait their turn for a tube, or worse, who come from behind you and snatch it from the person handing it to you.


----------



## LisaT91403

DisneyCruisin said:


> Was shocked at how often one or more pools were closed throughout the day, every day!
> 
> Be prepared to not have a tube in the lazy river initially and to deal with pushy, rude people who think they don't have to wait their turn for a tube, or worse, who come from behind you and snatch it from the person handing it to you.



We have been to Aulani twice (most recently over Christmas week, 2013), and I never saw a pool close during either of our visits. We also never experienced a wait to use a tube. 

I am sad to hear that things have changed since we were there :-(

But...I still wanna go back!


----------



## amypetecar

luv2boys said:


> Anyone know if there are showers/restrooms that are public at north shore?  Don't want to wear wet swimsuits back to aulani.



We found several including at Turtle Beach and Sunset Point Beach. There are several more throughout the coast, but those were the two we used. 

Fyi. Sunset Point Beach...... Best, most magnificent waves ever....... Ever


----------



## Saints67

LisaT91403 said:


> We have been to Aulani twice (most recently over Christmas week, 2013), and I never saw a pool close during either of our visits. We also never experienced a wait to use a tube.  I am sad to hear that things have changed since we were there :-(  But...I still wanna go back!



We were there June 8-15.  Seemed like the main pool closed for at least a couple of hours every day.  They said it was something to do with the chemicals. Not a big deal....the infinity pool, lazy river, adult pool, and of course the lagoon provided many options.  

We did find that tubes we not immediately available most of the time but never really had to wait more than 5-10 minutes to find one.


----------



## carissa1970

We found two great beaches!  Drive North on Farrington Hwy until it ends, completely ends.  Most beautiful beach, relatively undiscovered, and has facilities.

Drive across the H3 (worth the trip on its own) and go to Lanikai Beach.  I've never seen anything like it.  We saw a sea turtle just swimming around. Gorgeous water.  No facilities, but there are tons of options nearby.


----------



## alohamom

I would have to second Carissa1970's suggestion of Lanikai beach. Absolutely incredible turquoise waters and long gorgeous stretch of soft white sand. Just before it is the town of Kailua and the beach there is amazing too. There is excellent easy public parking and facilities at Kailua beach park but Lanikai can be tricky for parking. We just park on a side street and walk up a beach path but parking is enforced so be careful, so worth it though!

http://www.best-of-oahu.com/Lanikai-Beach-Oahu-Hawaii.html

http://www.best-of-oahu.com/kailua-beach-park.html


----------



## SeaPic

Finishing up last minute things and was wondering ...

Is there Hot Chocolate at the refillable mug station? Coffee? (I do love my SBucks but was OK with WDW coffee ... crazy I know)

Just read you need to sign up for the Mahalo Mingle. Does it fill up?

Ditto for catamaran experience? (all the sudden DH wants to go on a catamaran ... what? I haven't researched this! I need more time!)

Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

SeaPic said:


> Ditto for catamaran experience? (all the sudden DH wants to go on a catamaran ... what? I haven't researched this! I need more time!)
> 
> Thanks!



We did the catamaran snorkeling excursion (if that's the one you mean).  It was fun but did not see one turtle and very few fish.  Made up for it when we started chasing a pod of 3 whales though!


----------



## abthomas

There is coffee available at Ulu Cafe most of the day.  Hot cocoa packets are at cashiers, just ask. 
We did the Disney catamaran snorkel and it was ok. Probably not worth the price, but the boat was brand new.  We also swam with 5 sea turtles which was cool. Boat not crowded, bar drinks were tasty. Nice fish and it was nice to see that part of Oahu's coastline. 
Not sure about mingle, we weren't able to go as it was on our last day there. 
Have a blast!


----------



## Cinderpamela

SeaPic said:


> Just read you need to sign up for the Mahalo Mingle. Does it fill up?
> 
> Thanks!



We went to the Mahalo Member Mingle when we were there over the Christmas Holiday and it was really full. Can't speak to other times of year but it was sure popular when we were there..... they gave away some really fun Disney framed art prints (smallish- like 8"x10" size) to winners of drawings and such, and we each got a fun DVC Pewter Christmas ornament (I suspect the ornament is only during the Christmas Season).

They had a nice continental type breakfast with sweet rolls and juices/coffee so they probably need to have an idea how many folks are showing up ahead of time.

Also if you love your Starbucks you should try the coffee place across the street at Ko Olina Station- Island Vintage Coffee Company, it was really good local organic espresso, ect..... and there is a Starbucks next door at the Marriot too.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Cinderpamela said:


> We went to the Mahalo Member Mingle when we were there over the Christmas Holiday and it was really full. Can't speak to other times of year but it was sure popular when we were there..... they gave away some really fun Disney framed art prints (smallish- like 8"x10" size) to winners of drawings and such, and we each got a fun DVC Pewter Christmas ornament (I suspect the ornament is only during the Christmas Season).
> 
> They had a nice continental type breakfast with sweet rolls and juices/coffee so they probably need to have an idea how many folks are showing up ahead of time.
> 
> Also if you love your Starbucks you should try the coffee place across the street at Ko Olina Station- Island Vintage Coffee Company, it was really good local organic espresso, ect..... and there is a Starbucks next door at the Marriot too.



Is it only on/still on Monday morning?


----------



## Cinderpamela

lovetotraveltx said:


> Is it only on/still on Monday morning?



Taken from the Aulani Website:


> *Mahalo Member Mingle*
> Most Monday Mornings
> 
> Disney Vacation Club® Members are invited to the Mahalo Member Mingle! Enjoy some coffee, mingle with fellow Members and learn about the latest Resort and island offerings. Space is limited. To reserve your spot, visit the Disney Vacation Club® Preview Center, located steps from the front desk.



We checked in on a Monday and so we purposely got there really early just so we could attend, it started at 8am. I called the resort ahead of time (we were staying in Waikiki for the first 4 days of our trip) to RSVP since we could not just stop by the preview center to do so.

After check in (way too early to expect a ready room, they texted us later in the day when it was ready) we headed over to the event... we were a wee bit late so we couldn't all sit together for the presentation, but there were still seats, we just had to split up 2x2.


----------



## poohj80

lovetotraveltx said:


> Is it only on/still on Monday morning?



We were at Aulani over Spring Break and there was one on Monday and I think Thursday (probably since it was a very busy time).  Lots of cool giveaways and everyone received a pair of DVC sunglasses.


----------



## jerseygal

Didn't make it, would have like too...too busy enjoying other things!

DVC Soundglasses sound Fun! Always nice to get a fun DVC something!

We received nice DVC member hats free at a member gettogether on our Disney Dream Cruise, summer, '11....I oddly enough did not see ONE other person wearing DVC hats?  Come in SO HANDY as protection from the sun!


----------



## poohj80

jerseygal said:


> We received nice DVC member hats free at a member gettogether on our Disney Dream Cruise, summer, '11....I oddly enough did not see ONE other person wearing DVC hats?  Come in SO HANDY as protection from the sun!



We always travel with our DVC Member hats because if we lose one, we an just pull another out of our bag.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Cinderpamela said:


> Taken from the Aulani Website:
> 
> 
> We checked in on a Monday and so we purposely got there really early just so we could attend, it started at 8am. I called the resort ahead of time (we were staying in Waikiki for the first 4 days of our trip) to RSVP since we could not just stop by the preview center to do so.
> 
> After check in (way too early to expect a ready room, they texted us later in the day when it was ready) we headed over to the event... we were a wee bit late so we couldn't all sit together for the presentation, but there were still seats, we just had to split up 2x2.



Thanks Pam!  What time did you leave Waikiki to get to the mingle.  Thinking my family won't want to do that


----------



## carissa1970

They have two mingles now.  One for members only on Monday mornings, and one for members and non-members. They did that on Monday night and another on Thursday night, I think.  

We attended both and they were fun.  The one for the non-members also, they had drinks and food in addition to give-aways.


----------



## jerseygal

I think the other day besides Monday morning was Wednesday late afternoon, I want to say around 5:00..If my memory serves me correctly, it was Wed afternoon, then Thursday evening was Starlight Hui...

Have Fun!


----------



## SeaPic

Thanks everyone! It will be our first mingle and I'll admit I'm excited. Hopefully the DH will be too since Aulani is where it all started. Lol.


----------



## SingingMom

Can you attend a "mingle" if you aren't DVC members?  We are going in August, but regular reservations. ;-)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carissa1970

SingingMom said:


> Can you attend a "mingle" if you aren't DVC members?  We are going in August, but regular reservations. ;-)  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Not the Monday morning one, but the other ones, yes.  It is a mixture of members and non members.


----------



## SingingMom

carissa1970 said:


> Not the Monday morning one, but the other ones, yes.  It is a mixture of members and non members.



Thanks!  Do they give time/day info at check in?    We are new to Aulani.  Usually we are at WDW or do Adventures by Disney tours and one trip to Disneyland Paris!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jerseygal

Post #342 said that Monday is for members, the "other day" which I thought was a Wednesday when we were there in May was for non members...Doesn't hurt to ask!

The thing is, there is SO much to do while at Aulani that unfortunately it is "easy" to miss! Next time for us!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I'm a member but can't make the Monday morning one.  Am hoping there is an evening one and DVC members can come too.  I'll keep my eye out.

We leave for Hawaii one month from today!!!!


----------



## carissa1970

There was one member only one in the morning on Monday, and two evening ones for both members and non-members. One was on Monday evening and I cannot remember when the other was. I thought Thursday, but a PP said it was Wednesday.  However, we checked in on Wednesday, and I know it was not that night.  I found out about it by going into the DVC office, plus it was listed in the daily I'wa. You need tickets, though.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

carissa1970 said:


> There was one member only one in the morning on Monday, and two evening ones for both members and non-members. One was on Monday evening and I cannot remember when the other was. I thought Thursday, but a PP said it was Wednesday.  However, we checked in on Wednesday, and I know it was not that night.  I found out about it by going into the DVC office, plus it was listed in the daily I'wa. You need tickets, though.



Thanks! You get tickets after you check in??


----------



## carissa1970

lovetotraveltx said:


> Thanks! You get tickets after you check in??



Just go in the DVC Preview Center and tell them you'd like to sign up for the mingle.  They will give you a ticket with your name and party # on it. You can take the kids, too, and they serve beer and wine.  Food was good, and great brownies!


----------



## Sur

Did you say brownies?!?! I'm in!!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

carissa1970 said:


> Just go in the DVC Preview Center and tell them you'd like to sign up for the mingle.  They will give you a ticket with your name and party # on it. You can take the kids, too, and they serve beer and wine.  Food was good, and great brownies!



Thank you! Sounds great!


----------



## MrsPinup

So...let's just say one does not have a car while staying at Aulani because of the cost.  How else can you get around and see Pearl Harbor and the other sites?


----------



## WDW_Diane

MrsPinup said:


> So...let's just say one does not have a car while staying at Aulani because of the cost.  How else can you get around and see Pearl Harbor and the other sites?


Well, you could pay a bundle for excursions booked through the resort.


----------



## jerseygal

We were at Aulani in May, rented a car to do off site excursions such as Pearl Harbor, but the "setup" of the resort to the best of my knowledge does not lend itself to bus service.  We did a lot of walking at the resort, which including walks in front of the resort on the main road there and never saw one bus passing in front.  I would imagine also that cab fare to Pearl Harbour is also very expensive.

Perhaps you could rent a car for a short period of time, maybe a day or two and combine all of your excursions into those days???


----------



## WDW_Diane

jerseygal said:


> We were at Aulani in May, rented a car to do off site excursions such as Pearl Harbor, but the "setup" of the resort to the best of my knowledge does not lend itself to bus service.  We did a lot of walking at the resort, which including walks in front of the resort on the main road there and never saw one bus passing in front.  I would imagine also that cab fare to Pearl Harbour is also very expensive.  Perhaps you could rent a car for a short period of time, maybe a day or two and combine all of your excursions into those days???


This poster is correct. 
The Aulani website has information on all of this. They have shuttle service to various Oahu places, rental car service, taxi, and "the island's public transportation service".  They have a HaliHali shopping shuttle to Waikiki to the Ala Moana Center, Alamo car rental on site at the conference center, airport service through SpeediShuttle. It says that the nearest bus stop is one mile from Aulani.  They also mention a trolley, but no information on if it actually stops at Aulani, or nearby.


----------



## MrsPinup

jerseygal said:


> We were at Aulani in May, rented a car to do off site excursions such as Pearl Harbor, but the "setup" of the resort to the best of my knowledge does not lend itself to bus service.  We did a lot of walking at the resort, which including walks in front of the resort on the main road there and never saw one bus passing in front.  I would imagine also that cab fare to Pearl Harbour is also very expensive.
> 
> Perhaps you could rent a car for a short period of time, maybe a day or two and combine all of your excursions into those days???





WDW_Diane said:


> This poster is correct.
> The Aulani website has information on all of this. They have shuttle service to various Oahu places, rental car service, taxi, and "the island's public transportation service".  They have a HaliHali shopping shuttle to Waikiki to the Ala Moana Center, Alamo car rental on site at the conference center, airport service through SpeediShuttle. It says that the nearest bus stop is one mile from Aulani.  They also mention a trolley, but no information on if it actually stops at Aulani, or nearby.



Thank you!  We have been looking at rentals for a day or two and may have to do that.  She refuses to pay the overnight parking fees so I would be stuck with that.  Plus, she also does not want to take her son (18 months) on public transportation to get to and from a rental place.  I am in a horribly difficult situation.  I keep seeing how people get rentals for $125 for a week; I cannot even find rates that low for two days!


----------



## blondietink

MrsPinup said:


> Thank you!  We have been looking at rentals for a day or two and may have to do that.  She refuses to pay the overnight parking fees so I would be stuck with that.  Plus, she also does not want to take her son (18 months) on public transportation to get to and from a rental place.  I am in a horribly difficult situation.  I keep seeing how people get rentals for $125 for a week; I cannot even find rates that low for two days!



You are going at the busiest time of the year. Therefore sky high rental rates.  We got a mini-van for 11 days last September for $250.00.  otherwise you will have to rent directly from Aulani which will be very expensive.  You could always take go and get the car yourself and leave her at the resort,  then go back and pick her up.  

You can try the cheap Hawaii car rental dot com website and see if they have anything available at the airport this close to your arrival.  

She needs to be more flexible if she wants to see more of the island.


----------



## MrsPinup

blondietink said:


> You are going at the busiest time of the year. Therefore sky high rental rates.  We got a mini-van for 11 days last September for $250.00.  otherwise you will have to rent directly from Aulani which will be very expensive.  You could always take go and get the car yourself and leave her at the resort,  then go back and pick her up.
> 
> You can try the cheap Hawaii car rental dot com website and see if they have anything available at the airport this close to your arrival.
> 
> She needs to be more flexible if she wants to see more of the island.



That's the thing, she doesn't.  She went to Oahu on her honeymoon - this is my first time ever even being in Hawaii.  She wants to stay at the resort the entire trip except for one day (my birthday, because I asked to go to Pearl Harbor) and expects us to be able to get to Pearl Harbor at 7:30 and still get a standby ticket (we only knew about the trip 3 months ago, too late for reservations).  I want to see Diamond Head and North Shore as well, but she refuses to pay for a rental to get there.


----------



## alohamom

MrsPinup said:


> Thank you!  We have been looking at rentals for a day or two and may have to do that.  She refuses to pay the overnight parking fees so I would be stuck with that.  Plus, she also does not want to take her son (18 months) on public transportation to get to and from a rental place.  I am in a horribly difficult situation.  I keep seeing how people get rentals for $125 for a week; I cannot even find rates that low for two days!



Have you checked Hotwire or Priceline? I use them all the time with excellent results.


----------



## dbenlee

MrsPinup said:


> Thank you!  We have been looking at rentals for a day or two and may have to do that.  She refuses to pay the overnight parking fees so I would be stuck with that.  Plus, she also does not want to take her son (18 months) on public transportation to get to and from a rental place.  I am in a horribly difficult situation.  I keep seeing how people get rentals for $125 for a week; I cannot even find rates that low for two days!



You can also try joining the insider programs.  They send out email periodically that have some codes for good deals.


----------



## LisaT91403

dbenlee said:


> You can also try joining the insider programs.  They send out email periodically that have some codes for good deals.



If you are a Costco member, check their Travel site for car rental. You can check 4 different rental companies at the same time using the Costco interface. We just rented an SUV for 8 days (over the holiday)...$105 out the door. Not in HI, but still a great deal!

Edit: Forgot to mention that the rates change on a daily basis. I checked a couple of times per day until I got a rate I was happy with...and then I cancelled and re-booked each time the rate dropped. Sometimes there's a great rate for a day, and then they go back up. You have to keep watching.


----------



## poohj80

MrsPinup said:


> Thank you!  We have been looking at rentals for a day or two and may have to do that.  She refuses to pay the overnight parking fees so I would be stuck with that.  Plus, she also does not want to take her son (18 months) on public transportation to get to and from a rental place.  I am in a horribly difficult situation.  I keep seeing how people get rentals for $125 for a week; I cannot even find rates that low for two days!



We went to Aulani during Spring Break (also a busy time) and were able to find a good deal through Costco but it was less than a week before our arrival.  I would recommend you keep checking as rental car rates really fluctuate.  We had an SUV for 9 days for $200.


----------



## owensamo

MrsPinup said:


> Thank you!  We have been looking at rentals for a day or two and may have to do that.  She refuses to pay the overnight parking fees so I would be stuck with that.  Plus, she also does not want to take her son (18 months) on public transportation to get to and from a rental place.  I am in a horribly difficult situation.  I keep seeing how people get rentals for $125 for a week; I cannot even find rates that low for two days!



We had a full sized car from Alamo through Costco for abt. $180 for a week at the end of June and are now here with a standard for 3 days for abt. $85.   Parking is included when staying on points, so it made sense vs. taxi or shuttle. 

My husband's company also offered leisure rates that were better than the initial quotes we got from Costco, but the costco rates dropped significantly about 3 months out. There's also the Entertainment book - their rental car coupons are good nationwide.   

Another option - check pricing excursions from Aulani vs. car rental - it might come out less, and they will provide transportation.     

The resort is beautiful, but there is so much more to see if you haven't a been here before!


----------



## MrsPinup

Thank you everyone!  I did check into all of those suggestions, but in the end, my friend only wants to rent for 24 hours and from Aulani so we don't have to shuttle to another location for a rental.  If we need to get anywhere else during our stay, it will be the shuttles and public transit.  

We arrive Tuesday and stay until next Sunday, so hopefully we can still see a lot.  If not, fingers crossed that my husband and I can come back some day! 

Okay, so besides all of the cool stuff at Aulani, and Monk Beach a short walk away, what else should we do that we can take the bus, trolley, shuttle, or walk to?  Is there any transportation from Aulani to the stadium so we can check out the swap meet on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Girimama33

There is an Alamo desk in the Aulani, so you do not need to travel to a rental location.
We arrive on Saturday, and are not renting a car. We are doing the Pearl Harbor tour that has transportation to and from he hotel. We are renting a car one day from the Alamo desk. I got a good rate brought Costco. If you have th car back by 5 you shouldn't have to pay parking.


----------



## blondietink

The swap meet is right next to Pearl Harbor practically.  If you could coordinate your car rental for a Sat. or Sun, then you could do both in one day.  But, you need to get to Pearl Harbor very early to get a standby ticket I'm afraid.  With rush hour traffic in the am it can be quite frustrating.  

Never saw the trolley when we were there so can't help you with that.


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

DenLo said:


> Technically the laundry tokens are just for DVC members, but the CMs at Aulani do only look at your card and if the owner doesn't report that you are renting then it should say DVC member.  And that is how they distribute the tokens.  They often ask how many you need and we just tell them how many loads we expect to do during our stay.  You can go back for more if needed.



So there are no washers/dryers in the villas?  That would be disappointing.  That is one of the perks of having the DVC villas.  I don't want to spend hours in a laundry room on my vacation.


----------



## Sur

Studios are without, like other DVCs...other villa types have them.


----------



## bamor

4DisneyAddicts said:


> So there are no washers/dryers in the villas?  That would be disappointing.  That is one of the perks of having the DVC villas.  I don't want to spend hours in a laundry room on my vacation.



The studios do not have washers and dryers (just like all DVC resorts). The one and two bedrooms have them.


----------



## OKW Lover

4DisneyAddicts said:


> So there are no washers/dryers in the villas?  That would be disappointing.  That is one of the perks of having the DVC villas.  I don't want to spend hours in a laundry room on my vacation.



As others have correctly noted, there are no washers/dryers in the studio units.  However, no need to spend hours in a laundry room if you are in a studio.  There are (free) washers/dryers at each of the community pools.  Start your load and then relax and enjoy the pool.


----------



## jerseygal

We have always vacationed with our sons, so we have never had a studio..
Staying in a studio, childless this time, this December at WDW!

Can't WAIT, but knew ahead of time, that we will miss the washer/dryer in the studio...But, that doesn't mean that we can't use the washer/dryer at VGF! Not too concerned, VGF MORE than makes up for the loss of washer/dryer..

Certainly NICE at a beach location like Aulani having the washer/dryer in all the rooms except studio for bathing suits and the like...


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

OKW Lover said:


> As others have correctly noted, there are no washers/dryers in the studio units.  However, no need to spend hours in a laundry room if you are in a studio.  There are (free) washers/dryers at each of the community pools.  Start your load and then relax and enjoy the pool.



Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MrsPinup

I wish I knew about the standby line at Pearl Harbor.  We arrived at 6:45 to get USS Arizona tickets and they were for 11 am.  Around 10:30 we headed to the cue for the movie/boat and discovered the standby line.  Save time and sanity by hitting up this line first thing and getting on an earlier boat.  If they have room, they put you on, ticket or not!  We had babies with us keeping them entertained from 6:45am-10:30 was very difficult.


----------



## owensjro

Sorry if some of these have been posted before...I read this thread awhile ago and can't remember if these were mentioned.

- There are ice water stations all around the pool area. No need to buy bottles of water while on property. Just go up and grab a cup of ice water. They kept them well stocked throughout the day.

- Ulu cafe offers a rotating sandwhich and hot plate menu along with their normal items. While we were there we saw these items on various days for the hot plates:
   roast turkey
   roast pork loin
   baked chicken
   meatloaf
   beef stir fry
   baked white fish

The hot plates were very large and came with a couple of scoops of rice or mashed potatoes and mixed veggies. We split these between two of us and easily had enough food.

- Just something odd we noticed....they didn't charge us tax at little opihi's (the snack shack that is semi outside the property on the lagoon). So buying mickey bars and drinks at that location saved a few pennies over buying them at Ulu. I confirmed this happened on multiple days so it wasn't just a fluke.

- If you love the robes and have decided to buy one, go to the spa and check out their robes. They are the same overall but they are a dark brown on the outside and are longer than the white robes. They ended up fitting much better and were the same price.

- Menehune trail slight spoiler: Do the indoor trail if you have young kids. One of the spots gives a small prize.

- The fire pit story telling had different stories about the menehune when we went at two different times one night. We went at the same time two nights in a row and the story was the same. So it may that each time slot has a specific story. We were surprised at how quickly the seating filled up for the story so arrive a little bit early.

- If your kids love trains the Ko'olina train gives rides on Sundays. We didn't do it but we saw it go by while eating dinner at Monkeypods. http://www.hawaiianrailway.com/

Jim


----------



## AZMermaid

Oooooh thanks for the info on the train! My son is a train NUT!


----------



## sumlee

Great tips! Thanks!


----------



## Marquito38

I wish my wife and I explored the area of Kapolei a little sooner in our trip.An found some really nice inexpensive restaurants just down the road from Costco. We loved a Thai place there so much(Thai Lao) we made that a destination most days for lunch after.


----------



## E&Cmom

Following along since I am about to book Aulani for the end of August for 7 days. We were originally going to do a 4 days Waikiki and 3 day Aulani combo but DH thinks we should just do Aulani and who am I to argue.   It will be our first time there. 

We are not DVC member . I have a choice between a standard room or a deluxe studio (both garden view). Which is better?  We will be going with our soon to be 11 year old and 7 year old. Thanks.


----------



## owensjro

E&Cmom said:


> Following along since I am about to book Aulani for the end of August for 7 days. We were originally going to do a 4 days Waikiki and 3 day Aulani combo but DH thinks we should just do Aulani and who am I to argue.   It will be our first time there.
> 
> We are not DVC member . I have a choice between a standard room or a deluxe studio (both garden view). Which is better?  We will be going with our soon to be 11 year old and 7 year old. Thanks.



On our trip we had three rooms total (split stay) and ended up trying both a standard hotel room and a studio. For us, a standard room was better simply because it had two beds as opposed to a bed and a pullout sofa. Our daughter prefers her own bed. 

Jim


----------



## WDW_Diane

E&Cmom said:


> Following along since I am about to book Aulani for the end of August for 7 days. We were originally going to do a 4 days Waikiki and 3 day Aulani combo but DH thinks we should just do Aulani and who am I to argue.   It will be our first time there.  We are not DVC member . I have a choice between a standard room or a deluxe studio (both garden view). Which is better?  We will be going with our soon to be 11 year old and 7 year old. Thanks.


You might try booking on dvcrequest dot com before going through Aulani. Big savings.


----------



## alohamom

owensjro said:


> On our trip we had three rooms total (split stay) and ended up trying both a standard hotel room and a studio. For us, a standard room was better simply because it had two beds as opposed to a bed and a pullout sofa. Our daughter prefers her own bed.
> 
> Jim



We are also doing a split stay-how did they manage you when you moved rooms? Did they make you check out at 11 and reenter the new room at 3? I know this sounds like a weird question but I am wondering what I am going to do with our suitcases etc when we switch rooms.hoping they would keep them for us but you never know...


----------



## owensamo

alohamom said:


> We are also doing a split stay-how did they manage you when you moved rooms? Did they make you check out at 11 and reenter the new room at 3? I know this sounds like a weird question but I am wondering what I am going to do with our suitcases etc when we switch rooms.hoping they would keep them for us but you never know...



Yes - we had to check out and back in again. 

We arrived around 1 on Saturday, and our Standard Hotel room wasn't ready so we left our bags with Bell Services, and they delivered the bags to our first room. They did give us a lounge access card if we wanted to change for the pool, etc. before the room was ready, but we didn't use it - well, we did, but just to take pictures of the lounge later.

We went down around 10 am on Sunday to check out of the hotel room and into our studio room - swapped out cards, etc, but the room wasn't ready yet. We could have left our bags with Bell Services again, but didn't have any cash left for tips, so instead we took the bags and put them in the trunk of the car we had parked in the parking structure. 

Our Sunday was mostly Menehune trails outside, then we went over to Monkeypod for lunch, and a little shopping. Our room was ready shortly after we got back, which was perfect timing.


----------



## Cinderpamela

alohamom said:


> We are also doing a split stay-how did they manage you when you moved rooms? Did they make you check out at 11 and reenter the new room at 3? I know this sounds like a weird question but I am wondering what I am going to do with our suitcases etc when we switch rooms.hoping they would keep them for us but you never know...



We did a split stay in December and it was really easy. I just called bell services to come get our luggage and hold it for us. Then checked out of the one room and into the other down at the front desk. Our new room was not ready, but we had changed into our suits before checking out and were all ready to hang out poolside until our new room was ready.
When we got the text that our room was ready it also included the room number so I just headed up there with our keys. Once there I called bell services to let them know that our room was ready and to bring our luggage up. Could not have been easier.

If you want to you can always bring your luggage down to Bell Services on your own, but it was worth the extra tip to us for not having to lug it down to Bell Services and back up to our room again.


----------



## alohamom

owensamo said:


> Yes - we had to check out and back in again





Cinderpamela said:


> We did a split stay in December and it was really easy. I just called bell services to come get our luggage and hold it for us Could not have been easier.



Wonderful! Thanks so much, you have both totally eased my mind. I thought this "check out-check in" was going to be a tricky day because it is also my dd's b-day and we are taking her for private surfing lessons which are booked for 11. I just didnt want to have to take all of our luggage etc and have it in the car while we are at the North Shore but it is great to know I can leave it with Bell Services.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Does anyone know of a store or type of store that sells those secure totes you can lock at your chair? Thought we had something but it didn't work out!

Thank you!


----------



## alohamom

lovetotraveltx said:


> Does anyone know of a store or type of store that sells those secure totes you can lock at your chair? Thought we had something but it didn't work out!
> 
> Thank you!



You could try a branch of the AAA? They have all types of travel accessories


----------



## Anal Annie

lovetotraveltx said:


> Does anyone know of a store or type of store that sells those secure totes you can lock at your chair? Thought we had something but it didn't work out!
> 
> Thank you!



I was going to order a PacSafe bag but decided they were too expensive.  Instead I went to Target and bought a short 4' cable lock like you might use on a bicycle - I can't find the same exact one on the website but it was pretty light and the cable is about as thick as a pencil or something - it has a combination lock and is 4' long for like under $10.  Here is something similar:

http://www.target.com/p/master-lock-cable-combination-lock-5/-/A-14440016#prodSlot=medium_1_16&term=locks

Then I also bought a small flexible lock to put on the zipper on our bag so that I can lock the contents of the bag up too.  The lock I found was also around $6 or $7 and was similar to this:

http://www.target.com/p/embark-cable-tsa-lock-cabana-orange/-/A-15055153#prodSlot=medium_1_23&term=locks

We will use this setup at the pool / beach when we get into the water and I plan to bring it to the North Shore when we go surfing too (they warned us not to leave valuables in the car).


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Anal Annie said:


> I was going to order a PacSafe bag but decided they were too expensive.  Instead I went to Target and bought a short 4' cable lock like you might use on a bicycle - I can't find the same exact one on the website but it was pretty light and the cable is about as thick as a pencil or something - it has a combination lock and is 4' long for like under $10.  Here is something similar:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/master-lock-cable-combination-lock-5/-/A-14440016#prodSlot=medium_1_16&term=locks
> 
> Then I also bought a small flexible lock to put on the zipper on our bag so that I can lock the contents of the bag up too.  The lock I found was also around $6 or $7 and was similar to this:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/embark-cable-tsa-lock-cabana-orange/-/A-15055153#prodSlot=medium_1_23&term=locks
> 
> We will use this setup at the pool / beach when we get into the water and I plan to bring it to the North Shore when we go surfing too (they warned us not to leave valuables in the car).



Good idea. then I can just lock up my own beach bag. Thanks!

Where are you all tying it up to?


----------



## carissa1970

lovetotraveltx said:


> Does anyone know of a store or type of store that sells those secure totes you can lock at your chair? Thought we had something but it didn't work out!  Thank you!



Do you have a travel store near you?  We have one that sells only luggage, travel bags, accessories for travel, etc.

I bought a KYSS (or KISS?) bag online, and it comes with a lock on a chain attached to the bag and has a code to unlock.  We used it on our cruise last summer, at the beaches in ports, by the pools, at WDW resort pools, at Aulani and other beaches on the island, Legoland, water parks, you name it.  We love it.  It is personalized, too.  If you choose this option, go for the bigger size.  You will be happier.


----------



## Anal Annie

lovetotraveltx said:


> Good idea. then I can just lock up my own beach bag. Thanks!
> 
> Where are you all tying it up to?



I figured with a 4' cable we'd be able to lock it either to the lounge chair or around the umbrella pole if we have one.  At the surf lessons they said they have a tent on the beach where we can lock it to something.  It was the cheapest solution I could come up with.


----------



## Girimama33

I was going to suggest a cable lock as well, but wasn't sure how effective it would be without the actual bag locking closed..great idea about the smaller lock for the bag. I suggest only locking the bag to one chair. I was chastised for 5 minutes by an attendant at Aulani for having my KYSS bag locked to two chairs. When I locked it to one chair, I never had a problem.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for the KYSS suggestion...I will try AAA for all 
BEACH TYPE SETTINGS!


----------



## Aunt Cawa

Is Crime that rampant at Aulani that cable locks are needed?


----------



## Anal Annie

Aunt Cawa said:


> Is Crime that rampant at Aulani that cable locks are needed?



Nobody said crime was rampant….just speaking for myself personally, I have a $3K DSLR, that I don't want to leave lying around unattended while we take a spin around the lazy river.  (I may or may not have it with me at the pool but IF I DO.)  We will also have 3 smart phones, a digital underwater camera + possibly a point & shoot camera, a couple of iPads and a Kindle Fire HDX that we'll probably also have with us at any given point in the day.  No point asking for a theft if it can be prevented by simply locking the bag up.  I'm sure Aulani management will say they're not responsible for personal belongings should something happen.  Also to note is that while non-resort guests can't use the pools all beaches in Hawaii are public so there COULD be outside people "passing thru".


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

carissa1970 said:


> Do you have a travel store near you?  We have one that sells only luggage, travel bags, accessories for travel, etc.
> 
> I bought a KYSS (or KISS?) bag online, and it comes with a lock on a chain attached to the bag and has a code to unlock.  We used it on our cruise last summer, at the beaches in ports, by the pools, at WDW resort pools, at Aulani and other beaches on the island, Legoland, water parks, you name it.  We love it.  It is personalized, too.  If you choose this option, go for the bigger size.  You will be happier.



The bag looks great!
Has anyone used the largest size for a carryon?
We're flying SWA & the carry-on dimensions are 10 x 16 x 24".  The large KYSS bag is 18"High X 20"Long X 6"Wide; and medium is 14"High X 20"Long X 6"Wide .  I'm thinking the large just might be able to fit, but I'm not sure.  (Seems like it will be 2" too high, but if I don't pack it too full I should be able to squish it???
TIA


----------



## Girimama33

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> The bag looks great!
> Has anyone used the largest size for a carryon?
> We're flying SWA & the carry-on dimensions are 10 x 16 x 24".  The large KYSS bag is 18"High X 20"Long X 6"Wide; and medium is 14"High X 20"Long X 6"Wide .  I'm thinking the large just might be able to fit, but I'm not sure.  (Seems like it will be 2" too high, but if I don't pack it too full I should be able to squish it???
> TIA



I have the large and used it as a carry on a few weeks ago on Hawaiian Air. I laid it down under the seat in front of me and had no issues.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Girimama33 said:


> I have the large and used it as a carry on a few weeks ago on Hawaiian Air. I laid it down under the seat in front of me and had no issues.



Thanks!
I ended up ordering the medium because the large are all out of stock & are expected to remain so for the near future, and we're flying in a few weeks.
Their inventory is severely depleted - just a few bags left.  Maybe there was some sort of article or news show about them recently.


----------



## TwingleMomFl

I wish I knew how crowded it was going to be at 9am on a Sunday and only a few chairs left by the pool in the firepit area. They were only handing out one towel per guest and the person had to be present to get it. Another thing that i did not care for was ,I stood in line at 7:30 am to sign the kids up for aunties beach house and everything was full by the time I got up there. One of the pool attendants told me people start holding seats at 5:30 am!!! 

The lines for the slide were very long as well. Two things I do not want to do on vacation is stand in line and get up early. There has to be a better system for this!!! Disney is the master of organization and this place was far from organized!!

Star light was also a mob scene! If you have the view from your room stay up there and enjoy it! Don't fight the crowds! 

Also, I did not like how the quick service locations close at 6pm. You may be coming back from a long day of excursions or touring and the last thing you want to do with a bunch of kids is sit in a restaurant. They need more quick service , or at least more kid friendly options. 

Don't get me wrong, Aulani is a beautiful resort. But when tour busses stop there for people to walk around and explore the resort as part of their sight seeing ,it can be a little crazy in and around the resort. 

For the best sunset pictures go past the JW Marriott and down the hill, it's a beautiful setting!


----------



## AZMermaid

Was it super crowded like that every day- or just noticeably so on Sunday? 

That is miserable about Auntie's. I wish you could pre-book the free stuff (even like half the spots with the other half for same day). Or even that they would charge like $5 to make people more choosey.


----------



## abthomas

Ulu cafe is quick service and open until 9. True the QS ( mama snack shop and the one down at the beach and shaved ice) close at 6. 
Auntys activities fill quickly but when we were there in June my ds 7 walked in for free play many times. He loved it. I didn't feel like we missed out. They do have a waiting list for special activities and I think others had luck with that. We loved Aulani. Have a great time!


----------



## Anal Annie

TwingleMomFl said:


> I wish I knew how crowded it was going to be at 9am on a Sunday and only a few chairs left by the pool in the firepit area. They were only handing out one towel per guest and the person had to be present to get it. Another thing that i did not care for was ,I stood in line at 7:30 am to sign the kids up for aunties beach house and everything was full by the time I got up there. One of the pool attendants told me people start holding seats at 5:30 am!!!
> 
> The lines for the slide were very long as well. Two things I do not want to do on vacation is stand in line and get up early. There has to be a better system for this!!! Disney is the master of organization and this place was far from organized!!
> 
> Star light was also a mob scene! If you have the view from your room stay up there and enjoy it! Don't fight the crowds!
> 
> Also, I did not like how the quick service locations close at 6pm. You may be coming back from a long day of excursions or touring and the last thing you want to do with a bunch of kids is sit in a restaurant. They need more quick service , or at least more kid friendly options.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Aulani is a beautiful resort. But when tour busses stop there for people to walk around and explore the resort as part of their sight seeing ,it can be a little crazy in and around the resort.
> 
> For the best sunset pictures go past the JW Marriott and down the hill, it's a beautiful setting!



ONE towel pp at the pool?!  That's unacceptable if they're the standard 1/2 a towel like they use at WDW.   So now I have to try to pack friggin' beach towels too?!   This packing is gonna kill me!!


----------



## owensjro

Anal Annie said:


> ONE towel pp at the pool?!  That's unacceptable if they're the standard 1/2 a towel like they use at WDW.   So now I have to try to pack friggin' beach towels too?!   This packing is gonna kill me!!



We had no problems getting multiple towels though we didn't need them. They were plenty big enough.

Jim


----------



## LisaT91403

Anal Annie said:


> ONE towel pp at the pool?!  That's unacceptable if they're the standard 1/2 a towel like they use at WDW.   So now I have to try to pack friggin' beach towels too?!   This packing is gonna kill me!!



We always got as many towels as we wanted. I wouldn't pack them.


----------



## Kimmi96

TwingleMomFl said:


> But when tour busses stop there for people to walk around and explore the resort as part of their sight seeing ,it can be a little crazy in and around the resort.  For the best sunset pictures go past the JW Marriott and down the hill, it's a beautiful setting!



I do not understand why they would  allow tour buses to stop for people to sight see when they have paying guest.


----------



## lin7

Anal Annie said:


> ONE towel pp at the pool?!  That's unacceptable if they're the standard 1/2 a towel like they use at WDW.   So now I have to try to pack friggin' beach towels too?!   This packing is gonna kill me!!



We just returned this past Wednesday from Aulani and they always asked how many towels we needed and we always took more than one per person.


----------



## abthomas

The towels are a good size and are as good as towels in room. We could also get more than one per person,but honestly didn't need to.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> ONE towel pp at the pool?!  That's unacceptable if they're the standard 1/2 a towel like they use at WDW.   So now I have to try to pack friggin' beach towels too?!   This packing is gonna kill me!!



Don't worry Annie, we always got as many towels as we wanted when there on both our trips.... not sure what the OP of this comment experienced (maybe a uninformed CM? or the CM's were waiting on more to be delivered from laundry?), but it sounds like the opposite of what happened to us (and others as well).

I would pick up the towels for our whole family of 4 pretty much each morning, and they just asked me how many I needed.
Never a problem getting more... or fresh towels when we wanted.


----------



## DenLo

Perhaps the poster thought the one towel on the chair was all you were allowed?  You just need to go to the towel tent and show your wristband and get all you need.  After doing the lazy river we sometimes got new towels.


----------



## TwingleMomFl

No, the poster did not mis understand. That is why I found it shocking, because all week I was able to get as many as i wanted. Sunday morning, where you there? At 9 am when I could barely find a beach chair, they informed everyone only one towel per guest, and you could not get additional towels unless all members were present. I believe Sunday is a busy turn day for them. I had to convince them I was leaving property and needed towels. This was the only day I had like that, and by the afternoon they allowed you to take more. 

Sunday may be a busy turn over day with people with late flights, and early arrivals , with every one at the pool. It was insanely busy. People had to use the floor to lay their things down. That is just crazy!


----------



## Girimama33

TwingleMomFl said:


> No, the poster did not mis understand. Sunday morning, where you there? At 9 am when I could barely find a beach chair, they informed everyone only one towel per guest, and you could not get additional towels unless all members were present. I believe Sunday is a busy turn day for them. I had to convince them I was leaving property and needed towels. This was the only day I had like that, and by the afternoon they allowed you to take more.
> 
> Sunday may be a busy turn over day with people with late flights, and early arrivals , with every one at the pool. It was insanely busy. People had to use the floor to lay their things down.



What you experienced does not sound typical for a Sunday. I was there a few weeks ago and our Sunday pool day was slightly more crowded than the rest of the week. Also, there were no limits on towels. They just may not have had enough towels for some reason the day you were there.


----------



## TwingleMomFl

AZMermaid said:


> Was it super crowded like that every day- or just noticeably so on Sunday?
> 
> That is miserable about Auntie's. I wish you could pre-book the free stuff (even like half the spots with the other half for same day). Or even that they would charge like $5 to make people more choosey.



I agree. You shouldn't have to waste precious family time , by standing in line or have to be up early to reserve activities. They should have a better system for efficiency!


----------



## jerseygal

NO limit on towels end of May..In fact, they always asked pleasantly how many would you like???


----------



## SeaPic

I was there on Sunday and did not experience any towel rationing. Although the one by the infinity pool was down to one container fairly early. A CM told us the resort was at 98%. I only gave up once finding a chair on Tuesday after checking all areas and asking 3 CMs. They do their best timing people out but I saw chairs with towels and even personal items remain empty for hours or just one person there 'holding' them all. The debate about common courtesy could fill another thread I'm sure!

So what I wish I knew was how many cool pins they would have. My son is an avid trader and we saw them load their books with CM pins (DL and WDW - some from a few years ago) at several places. We definitely didn't bring enough to trade and the shops have limited supply to buy for trading.

Speaking of the shops, I wish I knew they sell out of things and may not get more the entire time you are there! Still mourning the kukui nut ears and a small $5 bag that would be perfect for small grocery stops in our no plastic bag city. If you like it get it!

Lastly, I wish I had known how ordinary the ABD Catamaran trip would be. We saw another boat by the same company at the same spot. I don't think we had any less people and our adventure guide didn't talk to us all except to ask if we wanted something to drink. The boat crew was great but we would have gotten them by booking directly with the company at a much lower price.

It was crazy busy but we always found something to do. We enjoyed both of the tours Aulani gives of the resort (as far as I know it's for guests only), family canoe racing (my DH thought we were building a real canoe we would get into and paddle lol), movie or game mid afternoon when it was too hot out, or just reading on the balcony. My DD, recently a teen, really enjoyed their activities. If there are things on your must do list, during peak times, you'll probably be waiting in a lines. There is fun to be had without waiting in lines or chaining yourself to a chair (OK so I did that my last day there lol).


----------



## herc1997

Wow, I read this a few months ago and now upon my return, I would like to add my two cents. Please note that we LOVED our 12 nights at Aulani. My son cried all the way to the airport. I was weepy all day. We cannot wait until our return. We just will bring about $400 for each day we are there. 

Aulani is a magical place in paradise. But paradise comes with a price. It is very expensive and the area of Ko Olina  (a resort area) is just as bad. But you have to remember you are on vacation and things just will cost more. 

1. Try and rent a car and go shopping in Kapolei at Target (also great place for souvenirs), Safeway, Costco, etc. Milk at Aulani is $6.99 a HALF gallon. Milk at the ABC Island Market is $5.99 a HALF gallon. Milk at Target was $4.49 a GALLON. This is just one example. DVC members get free parking (YAY!). Alamo rental is right there. Don't rent for the entire vacation. Rent in blocks of days and plan excursions around those days. When you have no car, it is Aulani time.

2. Photopass: 
The good - There are 8 areas that are usually manned with photographers. If you get photos at all 8, you get a free 8 x 10, get 6 and get a free 5 x 7, get 4 and get a free 4 x 6. Only $99. They also take photos on the beach at sunset (they got to know us each night), in the pools and lazy river, in the ocean, etc. It really is great that they do this. We had 364 photos taken and took up two CDs. Worth it. Really it is. And getting your entire family in a photo on the beach at sunset (priceless!!).
The bad - the character breakfast is not included and is run like the old WDW where you have to buy the photos and then you can add them to the CD. So in essence, the CD now is $133. They have an old system (what I was told) and they cannot put on Aulani borders on any photos on CD. I said I would do it at home and the only ones that would be available would be the basic Disney ones and the parks. I haven't checked to see if this is true as we bought and did the CD on premises. If you do the CD at home, all event photos, which means any with a waterproof camera that they cannot scan your card, are put on an "event card". Great if you do the CD there. Not great if you do it from home. Each time you get photos taken on the waterproof cameras with no scanning ability, you have to go to the Photopass station in the store, find your photos, and ask them to write down the 16 digits for you. I stopped when I had four of these and decided just to purchase there.
Basically, I am calling Photopass to voice my displeasure with the system they have in place. Borders should be available and event photos should be able to be scanned right into your own card.

3. Restaurants and food places: NOT ENOUGH OF THEM AND CLOSING TIMES STINK.
Ama Ama: Really nice place and expensive for dinner. Two adult meals two kid meals and four mai tais ran $225 plus tip. Don't get me wrong, it was excellent, but my budget for 12 nights has me doing this once instead of the planned three times. Breakfast is fantastic and reasonable. The chocolate dipped banana stuffed french toast with peanut butter sauce is to die for!! Dinner reservations for around sunset, call months in advance.

Makahiki: Not worth the price. Yes, you get characters in the morning, but guess what, my 7 and 10 year didn't care...they were in Hawaii. BTW, 10 year old became 9 really fast when I looked at the prices. $34 adults and $18 child. Dinner menu looked good for adults but for my kids, they wouldn't eat so we cancelled. $43 adult. Can't remember child. Breakfast reservations for the time you want, call months in advance.

Ulu Cafe: Ok, why on Earth would the only quick service restaurant close at 9pm? They should definitely take notes from Capt. Cook's in WDW. Breakfast danish stay out all day. No other desserts except for cheesecake and key lime tart in fridge area. What no cupcakes? You have to go to Mama's Shack for that, but oh, they frickin close at 6pm. What no Dole Whip? You have to go to the Lava Shack for that, but oh, they frickin close at 5pm. What no shaved ice? You have to go to Papalua Shaved Ice for that, but oh, they frickin close at 6pm. Want milk with your child's meal at Mama's? Sorry no. only water, juice, or soda. They do make a trade at Ulu if they mark the receipt but that is another trip to take before we can eat. Pizza, not bad, but you can tell this was an add on since Pizza Corner opened across the street. Why can't this place serve coconut shrimp at night as well as hot dogs.

Off the Hook: Nice outdoor bar with plenty of tables to eat. Only thing, they close at 9:30. Why? Oleho Lounge stays open to 11pm. Do the same here. I would rather be outside listening to all the sounds.

Mama's Shack: Really good location for hot dogs and coconut shrimp and chicken strips. And the macadamia cream cupcake was excellent. But they close at 6pm. For anyone on a budget in Hawaii, these places need to stay opened.

Shaved Ice: Really good. But they close at 6pm. 

Lava Shack, sure they only serve Dole Whip, but not that many people knew about it.

Beach and Lounge chair service: Oh my, how I love this. We first had it at DLR since I don't believe (I've never seen it) WDW does this. How nice is it to get a nice tropical drink delivered to your chaise.

There is a new beach level quick service window. Forgot the name. Good for a quick beer, nachos with cheese wiz (not my fav) or a mickey pretzel. They also have some salads and sandwiches. But they close at 5pm. Wouldn't you think to stay opened until sunset to make a little more?

My opinion: Disney needs to set up another quick service location inside the lobby area or downstairs by Community Hall. Ulu needs more options. Heck, unplug the Dole Whip and move it to Ulu at night. It's a portable machine on wheels for heaven's sake. They closed One Paddle, Two Paddle by Aunty's. Mistake. Parents pick their kids up on the side of the building. The Starlight Hui line is stuck in front of the place. Serve snacks and drinks. Make more money.

4. Pool Area - Excellent. Only problem, you need to get up at 5:30 am to get a decent area. Believe me, I was up at 6:30 for the Boot Camp (Excellent and free) on the beach and I couldn't believe how many chaises were taken. Sorta not fair since people throw anything on a chaise and come back later in the morning. After 8am, the crew does start to enforce the 1 hour rule (meaning if a chair is unattended for an hour) your stuff is removed. Good rule, especially if you come down at 10 am and there is not a free chaise to be found. Lazy river is amazing. So relaxing and plenty of tubes. The two slides do get long lines during the day, but go first thing in the morning or between 4-8. Towel service is good. Never had a problem getting towels. Ever. Be sure to turn in your life vest at the end of the night. There is a $45 charge if not returned.
Plenty of pools for your swimming pleasure. Main pool is nice size and has an exit from the one non-inner tube slide. Infinity pool seemed to be our family's fav. What's not to like when you can lean on the infinity part overlooking the beautiful lagoon. There is an adult pool, but we never made it there. The Menehune Bridge Water Play area is nice, but my 10 year old was told to leave as she was over 48 inches. I too was asked to leave. I was trying to get photos and followed up the stairs and told to get off. It wasn't overly crowded. My son could be there for hours.

5. Cabanas and Casabellas: Ok, we tried booking a cabana before we left only to find out that they were sold out. Great way to save $225. Are they worth it, I don't think so. But that is my opinion. Others think they make the vacation. I didn't see the value in some of them as they were in areas I would not be happy with. The casabellas are $45 on the beach. First come first serve. Opens at 8am and Makiki Joe's Shack. Never had a problem early, but I've been told that some days are worse than others. The AMA AMA deck has an executive area with two casabellas, two chaises, and table and chairs. I believe that runs $325. There are two other rentals on the right side each with two casabellas. Good private location with easy beach access. IF you are set on getting a cabana, call a few months in advance.

I could share more and probably will later. One parting note, if you are a Duffy the Bear fan, then you will be in heaven. It seems the Japanese travelers lover their Duffy. I talked to a CM and asked why so much Duffy and that's what she told me. He is their Million Dollar Bear. In the first MONTH of operation, Duffy sold a million dollars worth of merchandise. Now that is just craziness.


----------



## jerseygal

Yes, agreed, food is EXPENSIVE!! We "got smart" too and bought our milk, groceries at Walmart also after the first night of HIGH PRICES at ABC Market!  I am hoping to return in four or five years and by then hoping for more FOOD OPTIONS!

We also only ate one dinner at AmaAMa...I thought very good, but expensive!
Sunset dinner though was spectacular; very memorable! Got GREAT sunset photos!

Gotta love the coconut shrimp, chicken strips, and shaved ice! All were FAVORITES for lunch! YUM! Did miss out on the "Dole Whip" though! Machine wasn't there when we were there beginning of June. Tried the Dole Whip across at ABC and was disappointed...VERY RUNNY! Not the Dole Whip like WDW that is for sure...Should have just gotten ice cream at the ice cream shop by Monkeypods...Had that one night and it was GREAT!

Pizza and Garlic Knots another good lunch option across street at Pizza Corner! Very good!

5:30AM for a chair?? Sounds like my Aruba in the summer with chair scarcity!  I am up early, but 5:30 is really early for most and is a not pleasant for those that want to sleep in just a bit on vaca! Must admit was "spoiled" end of May by "none of that" chair "craziness"! Great time to travel if you can!  Always nice having the "adult pool" practically to yourself!"...

Sounds like you had a very LONG AND GREAT vaca!


----------



## Girimama33

herc1997 said:


> 5. Cabanas and Casabellas: Ok, we tried booking a cabana before we left only to find out that they were sold out. Great way to save $225. Are they worth it, I don't think so. But that is my opinion. Others think they make the vacation. I didn't see the value in some of them as they were in areas I would not be happy with. The casabellas are $45 on the beach. First come first serve. Opens at 8am and Makiki Joe's Shack. Never had a problem early, but I've been told that some days are worse than others. The AMA AMA deck has an executive area with two casabellas, two chaises, and table and chairs. I believe that runs $325. There are two other rentals on the right side each with two casabellas. Good private location with easy beach access. IF you are set on getting a cabana, call a few months in advance.



I just want to clarify some info in your post...The Ama Ama Executive Lanai costs $275 + tax to rent for the day, while the cabanas cost $325 + tax per day. DVC members get a 10% discount on both. We stayed in both in July and really enjoyed the service and the fact we didn't have to worry about our "spot".

I agree with your posts about not a lot of quick service options for dinner. Thank goodness for the strip mall across the street, and having a kitchen in the room.


----------



## Anal Annie

herc1997 said:


> Wow, I read this a few months ago and now upon my return, I would like to add my two cents. Please note that we LOVED our 12 nights at Aulani. My son cried all the way to the airport. I was weepy all day. We cannot wait until our return. We just will bring about $400 for each day we are there.  Aulani is a magical place in paradise. But paradise comes with a price. It is very expensive and the area of Ko Olina  (a resort area) is just as bad. But you have to remember you are on vacation and things just will cost more.
> 
> 1. Try and rent a car and go shopping in Kapolei at Target (also great place for souvenirs), Safeway, Costco, etc. Milk at Aulani is $6.99 a HALF gallon. Milk at the ABC Island Market is $5.99 a HALF gallon. Milk at Target was $4.49 a GALLON. This is just one example. DVC members get free parking (YAY!). Alamo rental is right there. Don't rent for the entire vacation. Rent in blocks of days and plan excursions around those days. When you have no car, it is Aulani time.
> 
> 2. Photopass:
> The good - There are 8 areas that are usually manned with photographers. If you get photos at all 8, you get a free 8 x 10, get 6 and get a free 5 x 7, get 4 and get a free 4 x 6. Only $99. They also take photos on the beach at sunset (they got to know us each night), in the pools and lazy river, in the ocean, etc. It really is great that they do this. We had 364 photos taken and took up two CDs. Worth it. Really it is. And getting your entire family in a photo on the beach at sunset (priceless!!).
> The bad - the character breakfast is not included and is run like the old WDW where you have to buy the photos and then you can add them to the CD. So in essence, the CD now is $133. They have an old system (what I was told) and they cannot put on Aulani borders on any photos on CD. I said I would do it at home and the only ones that would be available would be the basic Disney ones and the parks. I haven't checked to see if this is true as we bought and did the CD on premises. If you do the CD at home, all event photos, which means any with a waterproof camera that they cannot scan your card, are put on an "event card". Great if you do the CD there. Not great if you do it from home. Each time you get photos taken on the waterproof cameras with no scanning ability, you have to go to the Photopass station in the store, find your photos, and ask them to write down the 16 digits for you. I stopped when I had four of these and decided just to purchase there.
> Basically, I am calling Photopass to voice my displeasure with the system they have in place. Borders should be available and event photos should be able to be scanned right into your own card.
> 
> 3. Restaurants and food places: NOT ENOUGH OF THEM AND CLOSING TIMES STINK.
> Ama Ama: Really nice place and expensive for dinner. Two adult meals two kid meals and four mai tais ran $225 plus tip. Don't get me wrong, it was excellent, but my budget for 12 nights has me doing this once instead of the planned three times. Breakfast is fantastic and reasonable. The chocolate dipped banana stuffed french toast with peanut butter sauce is to die for!! Dinner reservations for around sunset, call months in advance.
> 
> Makahiki: Not worth the price. Yes, you get characters in the morning, but guess what, my 7 and 10 year didn't care...they were in Hawaii. BTW, 10 year old became 9 really fast when I looked at the prices. $34 adults and $18 child. Dinner menu looked good for adults but for my kids, they wouldn't eat so we cancelled. $43 adult. Can't remember child. Breakfast reservations for the time you want, call months in advance.
> 
> Ulu Cafe: Ok, why on Earth would the only quick service restaurant close at 9pm? They should definitely take notes from Capt. Cook's in WDW. Breakfast danish stay out all day. No other desserts except for cheesecake and key lime tart in fridge area. What no cupcakes? You have to go to Mama's Shack for that, but oh, they frickin close at 6pm. What no Dole Whip? You have to go to the Lava Shack for that, but oh, they frickin close at 5pm. What no shaved ice? You have to go to Papalua Shaved Ice for that, but oh, they frickin close at 6pm. Want milk with your child's meal at Mama's? Sorry no. only water, juice, or soda. They do make a trade at Ulu if they mark the receipt but that is another trip to take before we can eat. Pizza, not bad, but you can tell this was an add on since Pizza Corner opened across the street. Why can't this place serve coconut shrimp at night as well as hot dogs.
> 
> Off the Hook: Nice outdoor bar with plenty of tables to eat. Only thing, they close at 9:30. Why? Oleho Lounge stays open to 11pm. Do the same here. I would rather be outside listening to all the sounds.
> 
> Mama's Shack: Really good location for hot dogs and coconut shrimp and chicken strips. And the macadamia cream cupcake was excellent. But they close at 6pm. For anyone on a budget in Hawaii, these places need to stay opened.
> 
> Shaved Ice: Really good. But they close at 6pm.
> 
> Lava Shack, sure they only serve Dole Whip, but not that many people knew about it.
> 
> Beach and Lounge chair service: Oh my, how I love this. We first had it at DLR since I don't believe (I've never seen it) WDW does this. How nice is it to get a nice tropical drink delivered to your chaise.
> 
> There is a new beach level quick service window. Forgot the name. Good for a quick beer, nachos with cheese wiz (not my fav) or a mickey pretzel. They also have some salads and sandwiches. But they close at 5pm. Wouldn't you think to stay opened until sunset to make a little more?
> 
> My opinion: Disney needs to set up another quick service location inside the lobby area or downstairs by Community Hall. Ulu needs more options. Heck, unplug the Dole Whip and move it to Ulu at night. It's a portable machine on wheels for heaven's sake. They closed One Paddle, Two Paddle by Aunty's. Mistake. Parents pick their kids up on the side of the building. The Starlight Hui line is stuck in front of the place. Serve snacks and drinks. Make more money.
> 
> 4. Pool Area - Excellent. Only problem, you need to get up at 5:30 am to get a decent area. Believe me, I was up at 6:30 for the Boot Camp (Excellent and free) on the beach and I couldn't believe how many chaises were taken. Sorta not fair since people throw anything on a chaise and come back later in the morning. After 8am, the crew does start to enforce the 1 hour rule (meaning if a chair is unattended for an hour) your stuff is removed. Good rule, especially if you come down at 10 am and there is not a free chaise to be found. Lazy river is amazing. So relaxing and plenty of tubes. The two slides do get long lines during the day, but go first thing in the morning or between 4-8. Towel service is good. Never had a problem getting towels. Ever. Be sure to turn in your life vest at the end of the night. There is a $45 charge if not returned.
> Plenty of pools for your swimming pleasure. Main pool is nice size and has an exit from the one non-inner tube slide. Infinity pool seemed to be our family's fav. What's not to like when you can lean on the infinity part overlooking the beautiful lagoon. There is an adult pool, but we never made it there. The Menehune Bridge Water Play area is nice, but my 10 year old was told to leave as she was over 48 inches. I too was asked to leave. I was trying to get photos and followed up the stairs and told to get off. It wasn't overly crowded. My son could be there for hours.
> 
> 5. Cabanas and Casabellas: Ok, we tried booking a cabana before we left only to find out that they were sold out. Great way to save $225. Are they worth it, I don't think so. But that is my opinion. Others think they make the vacation. I didn't see the value in some of them as they were in areas I would not be happy with. The casabellas are $45 on the beach. First come first serve. Opens at 8am and Makiki Joe's Shack. Never had a problem early, but I've been told that some days are worse than others. The AMA AMA deck has an executive area with two casabellas, two chaises, and table and chairs. I believe that runs $325. There are two other rentals on the right side each with two casabellas. Good private location with easy beach access. IF you are set on getting a cabana, call a few months in advance.
> 
> I could share more and probably will later. One parting note, if you are a Duffy the Bear fan, then you will be in heaven. It seems the Japanese travelers lover their Duffy. I talked to a CM and asked why so much Duffy and that's what she told me. He is their Million Dollar Bear. In the first MONTH of operation, Duffy sold a million dollars worth of merchandise. Now that is just craziness.



I agree that they need more food options beyond 5:30 (but we did not spend $400 / day on this trip).  We are used to eating dinner really late and are not "early birds" at all for meals.  We tend to eat lunch at 1:30 / 2:00 not 12:00 so we therefore like a later dinner hour.  5:00 / 5:30 is what we call "early bird" dining hour.

We tried the hot dog shack place for our first lunch and it was OK but who wants hot dogs every day for a week?  The Olelo Room is only appetizers and Off the Hook switches from the lunchtime pool menu to appetizers only at 5:00 or 5:30.  One night we thought we could get dinner at Off the Hook rather than Ulu Cafe (I had asked a server earlier in the day how late they were open and she said 9:30 but she DIDN'T tell me the menu would switch to only appetizers).  DUH.  This was one night right after the Starlit Hui so it was like 8:30 or something when we went so we had no choice then but to go to Ulu again.)  We ended up eating at Ulu Cafe 3 evenings because it was the only affordable option onsite.  It was good but the only thing that changed from day to day on the menu was the sandwich of the day (which was actually an excellent value at $12).  But the menu is too limited to eat there more than 2 or 3 times.  Otherwise you start repeating what you order.

We DID try Makahiki one evening rather than Ama Ama.  We felt for essentially the same price point we had more food options at Makahiki with the buffet option.  We had a few items there that were REALLY good.  Reminded us of Boma but with different (Asian) flavors rather than African.   It was pricey tho at like $43 pp.  Nothing really jumped out at us on the Ama Ama menu as anything we HAD to try so we decided there was no point to go just to say we had.  I think the sunset view is better from down on the beach anyway.  I think for US that Makahiki was the better choice.

Our most expensive meal of the week was at Roy's (which I had pre-planned for by bringing $150 in Roy's / Outback gift cards).  No, that didn't cover ALL of it but it kept the cash-out-of-pocket damage to a minimum.  (We just ordered iced tea that night which also helped curb the bill.)

Pizza Corner was a good deal one evening - a LARGE pizza for like $24 or something like that.  And they were about to close when we got there so the owner gave us a batch of leftover cinnamon twists which we had for breakfast the next morning.  Nice guy (the owner).

We also enjoyed Monkey Pod one evening (yummy fish tacos and roasted brussel sprout flat bread pizza).

We tried Little Opihi's or whatever it was called on the beach for lunch one day - we got the last 3 boxed summer rolls that they had.  Very tasty.  But this was at like 1:00 or 2:00 and they were running out of food already.  That's crazy!!

We tried the shave ice on our last day.  Kinda meh.  Just wanted to say we'd tried it.  We almost tried it at Matsimoto's on the North Shore one day but the line looked like it would take 45 minutes so we passed.  Can't help but wonder how they compare.

I made sure to note the lack of affordable food options for after 5:00 in the evening when I completed my online survey the other day.  It would be great if more options rotated at Ulu Cafe or if Off the Hook or the Oleo Room offered more than just appetizers to keep more people onsite for dinner.  Sometimes you just don't want to have to GO anywhere but a $200 meal doesn't fit your budget for every night.

We also shopped at Target a couple of times for staples (mostly beer & booze but also breakfast items) and probably spent about $200 there.  We used our rental car on all but a couple of days so were glad we had it for the week for a better price than by-the-day rental prices.  (And being DVC we didn't have to pay for parking.)

I went down around 8:00 in the mornings on our resort days to scout for lounge  chairs.  Usually while the rest of the family was putting on their sunscreen or right before I made breakfast.  Really only about 30 minutes or so before we were ready to go down for the day.  But if I would have waited any longer we'd have had a hard time finding a good spot with 3 chairs together - and we could've forgotten getting an umbrella.  The CM's said people start saving chairs around 6:30.  Many had 1 Croc or 1 mug or 1 flip flip.  I usually brought most of our stuff down when I came and left it.  We pretty much ended up every day in the area by the steps leading down to the infinity pool area, right above the towel hut / beach path.  This gave us morning sun and mid-day to afternoon shade from the way the chairs faced.  It was also out of the way of most people (not so many "cut thru's") but the wi-fi signal was pretty weak there.  We HAD a cabana rented for our last day but decided mid-way thru the week they didn't look worth the money so we cancelled it.

We spent a little over $600 at DL / VGC for 3 days - that included all meals out + some shopping (1 hooded sweatshirt for me, 1 short and 1 long sleeve t-shirt for DH and a zip hoodie for DS + a couple of pins).  I haven't tallied it up yet receipt by receipt but I will say we averaged about $200 or less per day at Aulani as well (including souvenirs & resort refill mugs).  (We figured we'd get the refill mug for DS but hadn't planned on getting the refill mugs for me & DH BUT they were pretty strict about not allowing any outside beverages, even in can coozies on the pool deck and no alcohol allowed on the beach so we bought the mugs to use at the pool with our own adult beverages so we'd blend in.)  I think I only bought a couple of drinks out for myself the entire 2 weeks we were gone.  When we went to Target we bought a bottle of wine, vodka, bloody mary mix and Captain Morgan + a case of beer so we were pretty well set for our week.  Between the 2 of us we finished about 2/3 of the vodka - I poured the rest into a plastic water bottle and put it in our checked luggage to bring to Maui.  When we realized we wouldn't finish ALL the booze I backed off on the Captain Morgan (used about 1/2) and because it was already in a plastic bottle we packed that to bring to Maui as well.  I also had a couple bottle of Diet Coke left that I brought too.   That way we didn't have to buy any booze on Maui, only some more beer.


----------



## DenLo

> Anal Annie:  We DID try Makahiki one evening rather than Ama Ama. We felt for essentially the same price point we had more food options at Makahiki with the buffet option. We had a few items there that were REALLY good. Reminded us of Boma but with different (Asian) flavors rather than African. It was pricey tho at like $43 pp.



That price is similar to dining at Boma as we paid $42.59 per adult the last time we ate there.  I understand it is sometimes cheaper sometimes (around $38).  I somewhat surprised that the prices are similar since Hawaii is so expensive.


----------



## poohj80

herc1997 said:


> 2. Photopass:
> The good - There are 8 areas that are usually manned with photographers. If you get photos at all 8, you get a free 8 x 10, get 6 and get a free 5 x 7, get 4 and get a free 4 x 6. Only $99. They also take photos on the beach at sunset (they got to know us each night), in the pools and lazy river, in the ocean, etc. It really is great that they do this. We had 364 photos taken and took up two CDs. Worth it. Really it is. And getting your entire family in a photo on the beach at sunset (priceless!!).
> The bad - the character breakfast is not included and is run like the old WDW where you have to buy the photos and then you can add them to the CD. So in essence, the CD now is $133. They have an old system (what I was told) and they cannot put on Aulani borders on any photos on CD. I said I would do it at home and the only ones that would be available would be the basic Disney ones and the parks. I haven't checked to see if this is true as we bought and did the CD on premises. If you do the CD at home, all event photos, which means any with a waterproof camera that they cannot scan your card, are put on an "event card". Great if you do the CD there. Not great if you do it from home. Each time you get photos taken on the waterproof cameras with no scanning ability, you have to go to the Photopass station in the store, find your photos, and ask them to write down the 16 digits for you. I stopped when I had four of these and decided just to purchase there.
> Basically, I am calling Photopass to voice my displeasure with the system they have in place. Borders should be available and event photos should be able to be scanned right into your own card.



We did not purchase the Photo CD at the resort specifically because we wanted the Aulani borders.  There were several to choose from.  Also, by editing photos at home we could save our favorites in several different aspect ratios with borders.  

The downside was that we did end up with ALL the images from the special event photos, not just our family.  (we ended up with 7 CDs of photos by the time we edited plus all the extras) Also, the offer of the free photo if you visit a certain number of photopass stops is ONLY valid if you purchase the CD at the resort.  This was not explained or mentioned on the info card the photographers were handing out.

Also, still cannot believe there are not photopass photographers at the Character meet-n-greets.  I commented to Aulani and Photopass about this but doubt it has changed.


----------



## happymommy

As a Marriott Ko Olina owner I thought I would chime in - plus we lived in Kailua for 3 years so area very familiar with Hawaii (and have been back about 10 times now).

I would have a car the whole time.  You can find great weekly rentals if you know where to look!  We used to own only one car for two years, so whenever we had guests we'd rent at the airport to have an extra car.  You really shouldn't spend more than $400 or so for 2 weeks.  If you do, you're not looking hard enough!  Okay, a van cost us $600 last year for 2 weeks.

We do not eat at the Marriott (or at Aulani).  We do eat out though.  We prefer local places, and then at the resort we grill or cook in, or carry out.  It's just more relaxing.  

First day we stock up at Costco for fresh fruits, soy milk (same prices as at home), meats, salads, etc....

(SIDE NOTE: 20 years ago when we moved to Oahu, milk was already almost $5 a gallon at Safeway.  On base we paid $1.79) 

Or, first day we stock up on just breakfast things at Target (or now Walmart) then do a Costco run next day.

Costco French Vodka - is Grey Goose.  Enough said.  Save money and make your own martinis.

We bought a nice little soft side cooler to bring water and cans of beer to the pool area (and some snacks) at Walmart.  It is going back next trip (just go it last month).  Also it's nice to for bringing some water for drives around (you will get hot and thirsty).  Also bought a couple little cheap cooler packs.

Go to Five Below or the Dollar Store to get beach toys or floats.  If not, buy some at Target (got a nice one for $4, much nicer than the ABC ones) then just leave it for other guests (at our resort we have a bin for doing so).  We also have a place to blow floats up - not sure if Aulani has one.

$400 a day - we actually spend less on our Hawaii vacations than we do on any other ones.  We grill a lot.  We enjoy a lot of great meals (I cook better there than I do at home).  Dinners are in - lunch is out sometimes.  My husband FINALLY gets to see first hand how much my kids go through in a week (he always says I'm buying too much, then is surprised when it's all gone!).  We would never even come close to $400 a day.

The lounge chair issue isn't bad at all at the Marriott, but it's more spread out.  I did go down one day and read by the pool at 9:00am, and it was fine.  The chairs come and go - if you need one go early and park yourself and bring a book.  It's not bad - they police it.  They'll remove your stuff if it sits (you get a warning sticker).

BRING - spices from home, small amounts of condiments, any small things for meals (we bring Splenda, sausage gravy mix, pancake mix, tiny bottle of syrup, Spike, etc...).  Often we'll come in for lunch, have something nice, and rest while the sun is hot.   Or, we'll go out and about, have a nice lunch out, and come back and I'll grill dinner while they swim.

Sushi Bay - in Kapolei.  The best.  Ever.  You will wait outside, maybe an hour.  You will thank me.


----------



## Anal Annie

DenLo said:


> That price is similar to dining at Boma as we paid $42.59 per adult the last time we ate there.  I understand it is sometimes cheaper sometimes (around $38).  I somewhat surprised that the prices are similar since Hawaii is so expensive.



I can't remember what we paid for Boma when we went in January…we were staying at Jambo House tho so we always hit Boma when we stay there so it was kind of like "it is what it is".  We love Boma but I am done with trying to use the Disney transporation to get there on time so we rarely go if we're staying somewhere else.  I think it was still in the upper $30's the time before that tho.  I just don't know what it was in January.  The prime rib at Makahiki was excellent.  Med. well done, thinly sliced, very little fat.  Best I've had anywhere in a long time.  We all had a LOT to eat because we were experimenting with all the different items.  DS ate so much that night that he decided he was too full to go join the teen whatever-it-was activity that was going on that evening.  He just wanted to lay around he was so full.  Since at 17 he weighs a whopping 115 Lbs soaking wet I was happy to see him eat so well.


----------



## Pooh2

Lots of great info from those just returned! Taking lots of notes! Thanks!

For those who used photopass, was there any benefit to prepurchasing? Or do you just get a card from the first photographer and carry that around for the week? I did not find any discount for prepurchase.

Was a bit confused on the photos from the waterproof cameras. Do you need to go to the photo center each day to add them to your card?


----------



## Pooh2

For those just back, how were the meet and greets with characters set up? A poster above noted that there is not a photographer at meet and greets. Will a CM take a photo on our camera? (It's just the two of us for our 3oth anniversary celebration).


----------



## poohj80

Pooh2 said:


> For those just back, how were the meet and greets with characters set up? A poster above noted that there is not a photographer at meet and greets. Will a CM take a photo on our camera? (It's just the two of us for our 3oth anniversary celebration).


   Yes, a CM will take your photo but kind of rush you through so do all your zooming and such before you hand them the camera. The bad thing is that we couldn't add borders to character photos or include them in other photo pass products.


Pooh2 said:


> Lots of great info from those just returned! Taking lots of notes! Thanks!  For those who used photopass, was there any benefit to prepurchasing? Or do you just get a card from the first photographer and carry that around for the week? I did not find any discount for prepurchase.  Was a bit confused on the photos from the waterproof cameras. Do you need to go to the photo center each day to add them to your card?


    No benefit other than spacing out your vacation spending and possibly getting one free print. Each photographer will hand you a card so no need to carry same one around.   You don't need to go everyday to add waterproof photos, but the sooner the better as we had issues finding the right photos. The Go Pros seemed to load up 1000+ photos before switching cards so you may spend lots of time wading through them all to find yours. Add that to the fact that there are only 2 photo pass computers, tithe lines can get long.


----------



## SeaPic

poohj80 said:


> Also, still cannot believe there are not photopass photographers at the Character meet-n-greets.  I commented to Aulani and Photopass about this but doubt it has changed.



I was surprised by this as well. They did have them two years ago when we were there. We did get some awesome shots from a photopass photographer in, yes in, the lazy river. He was kind enough to follow us into the lava tube and get some great action shots. Also had one on the beach one morning and he got some nice family shots too.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

bamor said:


> The studios do not have washers and dryers (just like all DVC resorts). The one and two bedrooms have them.



We will be in a studio. Where are the washer/dryers? How long does it take to wash? To dry? Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

Pixie_Dust said:


> We will be in a studio. Where are the washer/dryers? How long does it take to wash? To dry? Thanks!



Post #261 in the Aulani Villas and Views thread has a description of the two laundry rooms at Aulani.

If I remember correctly, the washers run for about 30 minutes and the dryers for about 40 minutes.

This question comes up so frequently that I've added a link in Post #1 of the Aulani thread.


----------



## rngrblu9

hi everyone! i don't know if this is a good question to ask here but...i was thinking of booking a pearl harbor tour the day after we arrive in aulani. is that too soon? will we be too tired from traveling? any thoughts?


----------



## phyllis1966

rngrblu9 said:


> hi everyone! i don't know if this is a good question to ask here but...i was thinking of booking a pearl harbor tour the day after we arrive in aulani. is that too soon? will we be too tired from traveling? any thoughts?



We flew to Aulani from the east coast as well, and my DH was so tired that first night that he was nodding off at dinner!  We were good to go early the next morning, due to the time difference, and embarked on an all-day circle island tour that started with a 7:15 pick-up...we were all fine and enjoyed the day very much. 

The Pearl Harbor excursion, if booked through Aulani's website, has a 7:15 pick-up also. Judging from our experience, I think you should be fine. We booked it through Aulani for our third day, so two early-morning days in a row. It worked out really well and we are glad we planned it that way.  I say go for it!


----------



## dreaming4disney

If you are coming from NY, the time difference might effect you and you might be up very early anyway.  I would do it.  Not sure which day of the week you are coming.  A weekend day will have less traffic.  We went on a Monday, and we were fine. There was traffic but not too bad.


----------



## jerseygal

rngrblu9 said:


> hi everyone! i don't know if this is a good question to ask here but...i was thinking of booking a pearl harbor tour the day after we arrive in aulani. is that too soon? will we be too tired from traveling? any thoughts?



You will probably be up early next day after arrival coming from the east coast anyway!
The criteria for us going to Pearl Harbor was planning around a weekend day...Many posts have indicated to do so because of the traffic situation on a weekday was tough! We planned it to a weekend day and had NO PROBLEM with traffic! 
Get advance reservations though! ENJOY!


----------



## DVCTigger

The one thing I didn't realize was that there is very little to do on property in the evenings.  We are very spoiled by WDW resorts.  We take many vacations to WDW without going into the parks, and there is always so much to do well into the evenings.  Yes, there is live music every night at the Olelo room and also some nights at Off the Hook.  But of the eight nights we were there, only two outdoor movies scheduled, and they were both cancelled.  Two nights for the Starlit Hui, one night cancelled.  Fire pit storytelling was great.  They had three different "uncles".....but only 3-4 different stories.   So if you are there for more then a couple nights, it's the same stories over and over.  

I understand that at WDW there is more than one resort that we can go to for evening entertainment.  But even there, we often stay at AKL and we don't have to leave the resort for entertainment if we don't want to.  There is a movie Every night.  The African cast members with different stories and experiences.  We would like to see more planned activities that go into the evenings at Aulani.


----------



## E&Cmom

DVCTigger said:


> The one thing I didn't realize was that there is very little to do on property in the evenings.  We are very spoiled by WDW resorts.  We take many vacations to WDW without going into the parks, and there is always so much to do well into the evenings.  Yes, there is live music every night at the Olelo room and also some nights at Off the Hook.  But of the eight nights we were there, only two outdoor movies scheduled, and they were both cancelled.  Two nights for the Starlit Hui, one night cancelled.  Fire pit storytelling was great.  They had three different "uncles".....but only 3-4 different stories.   So if you are there for more then a couple nights, it's the same stories over and over.
> 
> I understand that at WDW there is more than one resort that we can go to for evening entertainment.  But even there, we often stay at AKL and we don't have to leave the resort for entertainment if we don't want to.  There is a movie Every night.  The African cast members with different stories and experiences.  We would like to see more planned activities that go into the evenings at Aulani.



I agree about the lack of evening entertainment.  I know we were there somewhat at the same time.  We missed the only  Starlit Hui  we  were there for since it was cancelled.  The following night it was raining. We were originally going to the Mingle thing but that was cancelled due to the rain.  The kids wanted to go to Au Ty's so after wee dropped them off I suggested to DH that we went to Olelo and listen to the music. The problem was they had to bring the the musicians in due to the rain and it was so loud in there that DH and. I couldn't hear one another. Lol.  They need more evening activities. We usually just went swimming or to the hot tubs or took a walk. 


I wish I had know there was a map for the photopass photographer locations  when we got there not 2 hours before we were leaving.  When we went to get our CD at the end, we were then told about the photos scavenger hunt and given the map. We were 2 locations short of getting a free 5 x7.  We quickly went to find photographers at those spots but couldn't find them. It was past 5 pm by then.  It would have been so much easier if I had know this at the beginning of the trip. At least, we got our 4x6s.


----------



## AZMermaid

We went to the Big Island about 5 years ago and had a late flight home. We found there to be nothing to do in Kona after 5 or so and we had to search for something open to occupy our time. So maybe this is typical for Hawaai? That's my only other visit, so not a lot to compare, but I don't remember it being an issue at the resort (hilton waikoloa) but we had trouble in Kona itself.


----------



## SingingMom

DVCTigger said:


> The one thing I didn't realize was that there is very little to do on property in the evenings.  We are very spoiled by WDW resorts.  We take many vacations to WDW without going into the parks, and there is always so much to do well into the evenings.  Yes, there is live music every night at the Olelo room and also some nights at Off the Hook.  But of the eight nights we were there, only two outdoor movies scheduled, and they were both cancelled.  Two nights for the Starlit Hui, one night cancelled.  Fire pit storytelling was great.  They had three different "uncles".....but only 3-4 different stories.   So if you are there for more then a couple nights, it's the same stories over and over.  I understand that at WDW there is more than one resort that we can go to for evening entertainment.  But even there, we often stay at AKL and we don't have to leave the resort for entertainment if we don't want to.  There is a movie Every night.  The African cast members with different stories and experiences.  We would like to see more planned activities that go into the evenings at Aulani.



Absolutely!  We ended up walking across the street to Monkeypod a few nights, the Mexican restaurant, and the Italian restaurant at the Marriott.  Aulani needs to add a few later night activities. Not everyone wants to turn in at 11 pm!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## rngrblu9

thank u to everyone who posted replies for my pearl harbor question! we have such a great community here & i don't know if everyone realizes how much we help each other by taking the time to post answers to peoples questions...so...thanks again!!!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

herc1997 said:


> The Menehune Bridge Water Play area is nice, but my 10 year old was told to leave as she was over 48 inches. I too was asked to leave. I was trying to get photos and followed up the stairs and told to get off. It wasn't overly crowded. My son could be there for hours.
> .



Thank you for taking the time to post such an informative and detailed report

Can I just ask about this play area - is it really designed for tiny children? The reason I ask is that my 7 year old is already over 48 inches - is he going to be very disappointed at missing out on something great or is it likely he'll take a look and assume its for babies!

Just thought I'd get the 'heads up' before I get there


----------



## Girimama33

amystevekai&bump said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post such an informative and detailed report
> 
> Can I just ask about this play area - is it really designed for tiny children? The reason I ask is that my 7 year old is already over 48 inches - is he going to be very disappointed at missing out on something great or is it likely he'll take a look and assume its for babies!
> 
> Just thought I'd get the 'heads up' before I get there



DD is a little over 48" and she loved the Menehune Bridge area. There were several kids that were taller than her. Her second cousin that lives in Hawaii played with her in there. He is 8 and taller, and was not asked to leave while they played in there. He loved it too.


----------



## moonlightgraham

Would the Aulani veterans on this thread have any opinion on the various premium beach and pool seating? The pricing looks predictably steep but perhaps for one day we might consider a Cabana or Casabella set-up.


----------



## Girimama33

moonlightgraham said:


> Would the Aulani veterans on this thread have any opinion on the various premium beach and pool seating? The pricing looks predictably steep but perhaps for one day we might consider a Cabana or Casabella set-up.



We rented a cabana twice and reserved the Executive Lanai as well. I think it is worth it as long as you are going during a busy time. We were there in July and I was always especially thankful that we had a designated space we did not have to hunt for or worry about losing.
The casabella's alone are not too expensive.


----------



## LisaT91403

Girimama33 said:


> DD is a little over 48" and she loved the Menehune Bridge area. There were several kids that were taller than her. Her second cousin that lives in Hawaii played with her in there. He is 8 and taller, and was not asked to leave while they played in there. He loved it too.



When we went last December, my nephew was 8 and definitely over 48". He played on the bridge with DS(6) all the time, and it was never a problem. They definitely don't let adults on the structure itself, but you are welcome to stand underneath in the water if you want to watch your child and/or take pictures. We had the photo pass photographer take the pictures for us so that we didn't get our camera soaked.

I think that they want to keep the area safe for younger kids. So while they aren't measuring each child to make sure they are under 48", I think they "eyeball" it and ask kids who are clearly older and well-above the height limit to leave. It makes sense, as nobody wants their 2 year old to be trampled by a teenager


----------



## moonlightgraham

Girimama33 said:


> We rented a cabana twice and reserved the Executive Lanai as well. I think it is worth it as long as you are going during a busy time. We were there in July and I was always especially thankful that we had a designated space we did not have to hunt for or worry about losing.
> The casabella's alone are not too expensive.



We'll be there over Easter/spring break so I imagine it will be a full house. I am thinking to splurge on a cabana on Easter Day. Can I reserve at the 180 day window which is coming up soon?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

moonlightgraham said:


> We'll be there over Easter/spring break so I imagine it will be a full house. I am thinking to splurge on a cabana on Easter Day. Can I reserve at the 180 day window which is coming up soon?



I'm not sure of the exact booking window but book dinners and cabanas early.  Try now, you can book dining right online.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Girimama33 said:


> DD is a little over 48" and she loved the Menehune Bridge area. There were several kids that were taller than her. Her second cousin that lives in Hawaii played with her in there. He is 8 and taller, and was not asked to leave while they played in there. He loved it too.





LisaT91403 said:


> When we went last December, my nephew was 8 and definitely over 48". He played on the bridge with DS(6) all the time, and it was never a problem. They definitely don't let adults on the structure itself, but you are welcome to stand underneath in the water if you want to watch your child and/or take pictures. We had the photo pass photographer take the pictures for us so that we didn't get our camera soaked.
> 
> I think that they want to keep the area safe for younger kids. So while they aren't measuring each child to make sure they are under 48", I think they "eyeball" it and ask kids who are clearly older and well-above the height limit to leave. It makes sense, as nobody wants their 2 year old to be trampled by a teenager



Thanks ever so much  that's great to know its an option for him should he choose to play there


----------



## AZMermaid

I booked a cabana at like 10 months out for next June. I'm on my phone, but if you search my posts, I posted the number I called. I'll see if I can find it and bump the thread for you.


----------



## Anal Annie

moonlightgraham said:


> Would the Aulani veterans on this thread have any opinion on the various premium beach and pool seating? The pricing looks predictably steep but perhaps for one day we might consider a Cabana or Casabella set-up.



We had reserved a cabana for our last day at Aulani but ultimately canceled it mid-way thru our week due to the steep pricing.  (I reserved it in Feb. for August and I was already 4th on the first come first served list.)  Even with the DVC discount it was going to be $300.  We couldn't be guaranteed where we would be (we didn't want to be in the adult area because our DS isn't 18 yet but we also didn't want to be in the little kids area where it would've been noisy).  That left hoping for one of the 3 in the family pool area which were located completely out of the wi-fi range.  Even tho the resort was at 100% capacity while we were there we discovered that if we got down there by at least 8:00 AM we could find a suitable spot with an umbrella that we were happy with.  We thought we could do better things with that $300.  The price was just too steep for our pockets for what it included.  Since we are a family of 3 the casabella thing wasn't practical since they only seat 2 - we would've needed to rent 2 of them.  We did rent a cabana (which they called a gazebo) when we went to the Sheraton on Maui for our last day there.  At only $75 / day it was TOTALLY worthwhile.  When I considered that the price there was $225 cheaper I felt like Aulani was a total rip-off.  (Another factor in our decision to cancel.)


----------



## SingingMom

moonlightgraham said:


> We'll be there over Easter/spring break so I imagine it will be a full house. I am thinking to splurge on a cabana on Easter Day. Can I reserve at the 180 day window which is coming up soon?



I have to say, I wasn't impressed with the cabanas. I would ask for some feedback to see if they are really "worth it" for you.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SingingMom

SingingMom said:


> I have to say, I wasn't impressed with the cabanas. I would ask for some feedback to see if they are really "worth it" for you.  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




Edited to see Annie gave the feedback I was suggesting!  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Anal Annie

SingingMom said:


> I have to say, I wasn't impressed with the cabanas. I would ask for some feedback to see if they are really "worth it" for you.
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



 Now maybe if it had come with my own personal "cabana boy". 


But seriously, we couldn't see anything so special going on with them that warranted the $300 price tag.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

DVCTigger said:


> Two nights for the Starlit Hui, one night cancelled.  Fire pit storytelling was great.  They had three different "uncles".....but only 3-4 different stories.   So if you are there for more then a couple nights, it's the same stories over and over.



You may have been there the same time we were. The Starlit Hui was cancelled due to wildfire smoke, and later a member night was cancelled due to rain. At the firepit and then at the hui later in the week, we heard the exact same story 3 or 4 times from 3 different people! The first one, Uncle Ito, was the best!


----------



## E&Cmom

Pixie_Dust said:


> You may have been there the same time we were. The Starlit Hui was cancelled due to wildfire smoke, and later a member night was cancelled due to rain. At the firepit and then at the hui later in the week, we heard the exact same story 3 or 4 times from 3 different people! The first one, Uncle Ito, was the best!



That is when I was there as well. We only went to the fire pit once when Uncle Ito was there. He was also at the canoe races with us.  DH said he saw another a uncle but I only ever saw him.


----------



## Sur

moonlightgraham said:


> We'll be there over Easter/spring break so I imagine it will be a full house. I am thinking to splurge on a cabana on Easter Day. Can I reserve at the 180 day window which is coming up soon?


what do they cost?


----------



## Girimama33

Sur said:


> what do they cost?



Cabanas are $325 + tax and the Executive Lanai is $275 + tax. You get a 10% discount if you are a DVC member.


----------



## drmrchk

On the whole cabana topic.....Do they monitor the number of people in your cabana? It says for up to 6 guests.....we have 6 adults (5+14yo) and another 4 little kids (8,5,5,3). So are they saying up to 6 guests because there are 6 chairs? The kiddos aren't going to sit in the chairs much, plus we likely won't all be in the cabana at the same time. But if we have 8 of us in there are they going to come kick us out?

Also I wanted to make sure that I'm understanding this. The cabanas you reserve in advance. If you're on the waiting list it's wherever it happens to come open....is that right? And I can't tell with the Executive Lanai at Ama Ama....It says the casabellas are FCFS...but does that include the Lanai or can we book that in advance like the cabana? So confused. Same question there on the # of people....technically that seats 8 right? with 2 casabellas (4 people, 2 each), and 4 chairs?

Going during a busy season, is there ever a problem finding sand toys? Would it be worth it to pick up a set of our own when we hit up Costco? With such a big group we will cook most of our meals in our villa so will have no problem going through costco-sized food!


----------



## Girimama33

drmrchk said:


> On the whole cabana topic.....Do they monitor the number of people in your cabana? It says for up to 6 guests.....we have 6 adults (5+14yo) and another 4 little kids (8,5,5,3). So are they saying up to 6 guests because there are 6 chairs? The kiddos aren't going to sit in the chairs much, plus we likely won't all be in the cabana at the same time. But if we have 8 of us in there are they going to come kick us out?
> 
> Also I wanted to make sure that I'm understanding this. The cabanas you reserve in advance. If you're on the waiting list it's wherever it happens to come open....is that right? And I can't tell with the Executive Lanai at Ama Ama....It says the casabellas are FCFS...but does that include the Lanai or can we book that in advance like the cabana? So confused. Same question there on the # of people....technically that seats 8 right? with 2 casabellas (4 people, 2 each), and 4 chairs?
> 
> Going during a busy season, is there ever a problem finding sand toys? Would it be worth it to pick up a set of our own when we hit up Costco? With such a big group we will cook most of our meals in our villa so will have no problem going through costco-sized food!



They will not kick you out if you have over 6 guests in the cabana. We had a party of 13 and had two cabana days and a day at the Exec Lanai. For the most part people would be in and out at different times. When I booked them, they were the only ones left, so there was not option to book two of them...nor would I have...especially in hindsight.
Our cabana attendents never cared and were aware that we had more than 6 guests. They even brought over additional deck chairs without us even asking. 
The casabellas can only be booked the day of. The Executive Lanai has two casabellas, two deck chairs, two chairs and two umbrellas. The Lanai can be booked ahead of time...I just booked it on Monday for a day during our March trip.
You should be okay with the sand toys...just get some early.


----------



## TLCP

Some of the extra perks were really nice that we didn't know about.  

1.) When we arrived, a hostess greeted us with a flower lei and a necklace for the kids as well as a fruit infused cold glass of water...awesome!

2.)  We rented a car from Alamo at the airport (easy) and drove to the resort ourselves...it was cheaper than renting from Speedishuttle!

3.) We kept the car only one night, and with the free self parking ($35 savings!) we drove around the next morning before turning the car in within the 24 hr rental window.  You turn the car in to the valet so no waiting in line to deal with Alamo.  

4.) The ride out was cheaper (by a few dollars) and more convenient to rent a car.  However, to rent from the Aulani back to the airport was 150% more expensive.  The concierge advised us to simply take the Charley's Taxi which is waiting outside.  $55 to the airport and no stops at any other resort.  Cheaper than Speedishuttle, and quicker and more private.

5.)  Horseback riding at Gunstock Ranch (North Shore by Turtle Bay) accommodated our younger child as the Disney horseback adventure requires a child to be 10.  Gunstock will allow as young as 7...parents use your discretion if your young child is able to ride a horse!  However, if they are, Disney, still won't let them ride until they're 10.

6.)  Paradise Cove Luau (down the street) was awesome, and we bought our tickets through Fun Hawaii travel saving about $100 for a family of 4.

7.) Paradise Water Sports (waikikiparasailing.com) was awesome.  Get the shorter trip 500', and they don't really "measure" how high up you are...I guarantee you we were WAY further than 500' from the boat.  Andrew and Dave were super nice...pricier than other services, but isn't that why we stay at Disney...you get what you pay for!  I asked for the web discount, and they knocked some dollars off the price.

8.) Menehune Trail was great for the kids, 4 adventures outside and 1 inside with the inside one providing a little "surprise" for the kids.

Surprised that there weren't more  DVC discounts available at the resort.  No dining savings.  The Reef experience, and beach rentals, the store, and the spa gave some.  I think since over 70% of the resort is DVC, they've just built it into the pricing or something.

Overall, a great trip and a fantastic resort...we'll be back...not soon enough.


----------



## twopeasonepod

AZMermaid said:


> We went to the Big Island about 5 years ago and had a late flight home. We found there to be nothing to do in Kona after 5 or so and we had to search for something open to occupy our time. So maybe this is typical for Hawaai? That's my only other visit, so not a lot to compare, but I don't remember it being an issue at the resort (hilton waikoloa) but we had trouble in Kona itself.



Definitely not the norm on O'ahu. Plenty to do in town, which is why I tell people that want to stay at Aulani to be prepared to be bored (which is what many of them actually want - to just relax without much entertainment).

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SingingMom

I was surprised with the lack of nightlife. The dining options at Aulani were minimal, as was the after hour choices. We did enjoy walking across the street to Monkeypod,  but there wasn't enough to do after 9 pm.  We enjoyed our trip, but it wasn't the best trip we've taken. I probably would not return. 
"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Dugette

Haven't been there quite yet, but I sure wish I'd known they'd start closing all the pools/slides/hot tubs 2 hours earlier right before our trip without warning...not ideal when you're planning outings during the day and pool time in the evenings.


----------



## Dugette

Okay, here right now and just a small tip: bring an extension cord/power strip if you plan to use electronics on your balcony. Judging by ours, there are no outlets, but there is one not too far from the door inside. I'm just barely managing to stretch my computer cord this far, but having something longer would be ideal. Or just make sure your stuff is charged up beforehand. 

Also, this resort is truly amazing. It makes the Poly pale in comparison.


----------



## Pooh2

Agree with the above poster about the pools/lazy river closing too early. 

On our last night, we went down to the beach to swim. The water was still so warm. Wish we had done that all week!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Pooh2 said:


> Agree with the above poster about the pools/lazy river closing too early.
> 
> On our last night, we went down to the beach to swim. The water was still so warm. Wish we had done that all week!



What time do they close?


----------



## Pooh2

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> What time do they close?



The lazy river, infinitiy pool and adult pool closed at 8pm. The big pool was suppose to be open until 10pm but was closed due to "An unexpected event and needed chemical treatment". The adult hot tub was full of kids. So we ended up in the lagoon. The lagoon was so beautiful and peaceful at night!


----------



## happymommy

Pooh2 said:


> The lazy river, infinitiy pool and adult pool closed at 8pm. The big pool was suppose to be open until 10pm but was closed due to "An unexpected event and needed chemical treatment". The adult hot tub was full of kids. So we ended up in the lagoon. The lagoon was so beautiful and peaceful at night!



They obviously had to shock it - had that happen at AKL once.  Someone threw up in the pool I think.  It can be that or you know - the other thing.  Ick.


----------



## apple9117

TLCP said:


> Some of the extra perks were really nice that we didn't know about.
> 
> 1.) When we arrived, a hostess greeted us with a flower lei and a necklace for the kids as well as a fruit infused cold glass of water...awesome!
> 
> 2.)  We rented a car from Alamo at the airport (easy) and drove to the resort ourselves...it was cheaper than renting from Speedishuttle!
> 
> 3.) We kept the car only one night, and with the free self parking ($35 savings!) we drove around the next morning before turning the car in within the 24 hr rental window.  You turn the car in to the valet so no waiting in line to deal with Alamo.
> 
> 4.) The ride out was cheaper (by a few dollars) and more convenient to rent a car.  However, to rent from the Aulani back to the airport was 150% more expensive.  The concierge advised us to simply take the Charley's Taxi which is waiting outside.  $55 to the airport and no stops at any other resort.  Cheaper than Speedishuttle, and quicker and more private.
> 
> 5.)  Horseback riding at Gunstock Ranch (North Shore by Turtle Bay) accommodated our younger child as the Disney horseback adventure requires a child to be 10.  Gunstock will allow as young as 7...parents use your discretion if your young child is able to ride a horse!  However, if they are, Disney, still won't let them ride until they're 10.
> 
> 6.)  Paradise Cove Luau (down the street) was awesome, and we bought our tickets through Fun Hawaii travel saving about $100 for a family of 4.
> 
> 7.) Paradise Water Sports (waikikiparasailing.com) was awesome.  Get the shorter trip 500', and they don't really "measure" how high up you are...I guarantee you we were WAY further than 500' from the boat.  Andrew and Dave were super nice...pricier than other services, but isn't that why we stay at Disney...you get what you pay for!  I asked for the web discount, and they knocked some dollars off the price.
> 
> 8.) Menehune Trail was great for the kids, 4 adventures outside and 1 inside with the inside one providing a little "surprise" for the kids.
> 
> Surprised that there weren't more  DVC discounts available at the resort.  No dining savings.  The Reef experience, and beach rentals, the store, and the spa gave some.  I think since over 70% of the resort is DVC, they've just built it into the pricing or something.
> 
> Overall, a great trip and a fantastic resort...we'll be back...not soon enough.



Great tips, thanks so much!


----------



## Dugette

Pooh2 said:


> The lazy river, infinitiy pool and adult pool closed at 8pm. The big pool was suppose to be open until 10pm but was closed due to "An unexpected event and needed chemical treatment". The adult hot tub was full of kids. So we ended up in the lagoon. The lagoon was so beautiful and peaceful at night!


Just wanted to add that this is seasonal. The reason I posted is because sometime recently they moved all of that up two hours earlier. We are here now and nothing is open past 8pm. The slides and lazy river close at 6pm. Kids areas still close at 5pm. Rough when you plan to explore the island during the day. The tip about going to the beach in the evening is good - we may try that.


----------



## jillmc40

Dugette said:


> Just wanted to add that this is seasonal. The reason I posted is because sometime recently they moved all of that up two hours earlier. We are here now and nothing is open past 8pm. The slides and lazy river close at 6pm. Kids areas still close at 5pm. Rough when you plan to explore the island during the day. The tip about going to the beach in the evening is good - we may try that.



5pm??? That is crazy talk!!


----------



## Lissete

Dugette said:


> Just wanted to add that this is seasonal. The reason I posted is because sometime recently they moved all of that up two hours earlier. We are here now and nothing is open past 8pm. The slides and lazy river close at 6pm. Kids areas still close at 5pm. Rough when you plan to explore the island during the day. The tip about going to the beach in the evening is good - we may try that.



We were there towards the end of October. The pools & lazy river closed at 8PM for most of our stay. Towards the end, it changed to 6PM. Definitely do not understand the logic though. Considering that there is not much to do after sunset, you would think at least one pool would remain open. Same goes for the quick food spots.


----------



## DenLo

Lissete said:


> We were there towards the end of October. The pools & lazy river closed at 8PM for most of our stay. Towards the end, it changed to 6PM. Definitely do not understand the logic though. Considering that there is not much to do after sunset, you would think at least one pool would remain open. Same goes for the quick food spots.



I would suspect it is hard to get lifeguards during the school year when the universities are open.


----------



## JoeA

Lissete said:


> We were there towards the end of October. The pools & lazy river closed at 8PM for most of our stay. Towards the end, it changed to 6PM. Definitely do not understand the logic though. Considering that there is not much to do after sunset, you would think at least one pool would remain open. Same goes for the quick food spots.



I have never seen or even heard of a resort pool closing that early!  That's just crazy.


----------



## jd99

MPLsDad said:


> Anyone have Christmas week suggestions? Thanks In Advance!



If you are at all interested in a unique religious service, we went to the Christmas Eve service at St. Rita's which is about a 10-15 minute drive.  It was done partially in Hawaiian and there was a hula peformance to Silent Night. It was just a beautiful once-in-a-lifetime type of experience.


----------



## jd99

Admittedly, I haven't read the whole string but wanted to add two things. Apologies if they are already in here..

1. If you are staying elsewhere in Hawaii - including Waikiki, take advantage of the opportunity to do some of the water activities (SUP, surf lessons, outrigger) because the cove at Aulani is not ideal for any of this and you have to wear a vest even for SUP. 

2. Aulani has a "go home" room -- or at least that is what I like to call it.  It's a lounge where they have lockers and a locker room and you can use it on your departure day. It's great when you have a  late night flight as you can still swim all day, have dinner and enjoy the property.  The go home room also has TVs and comfy seating and is just a nice touch.


----------



## WDW_Diane

jd99 said:


> If you are at all interested in a unique religious service, we went to the Christmas Eve service at St. Rita's which is about a 10-15 minute drive.  It was done partially in Hawaiian and there was a hula peformance to Silent Night. It was just a beautiful once-in-a-lifetime type of experience.


If I was ever there at Christmas, I would do that! Sounds like a great experience.


----------



## Sur

That booking would be so crazy!


----------



## shortypots

St rita's was amazing. My mom and I went there. Lil bit of a church, but so friendly and welcoming! We loved it. I would definitely go back. I think I would even take my non Christian husband so he could see the difference.


----------



## SingingMom

We went to St Jude's for mass on a Saturday evening. The entire congregation were so welcoming and gave us leis. They even invited us to a dinner they were having afterwards!  We were waiting for our cab, but the priest even told us if the cab didn't come, he'd drive us back to Aulani!  Such lovely people!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jillmc40

This doesn't pertain to aulani, but Hawaii. We went to Christmas mass in Kauai and it was so beautiful. The music was amazing, and it was so welcoming. I think that would be across the board. So if you do normally go to mass I would check it out while in Hawaii. I have never heard silent night on the ukulele before. Beautiful!


----------



## divirgiliok

When I was planning I wish I knew what was walkable
Secret beach
Monkey pod
Country store etc.. 
I just wanted to know what it was like. 
I made a post see here
www.mommy-dreaming.blogspot.com/2014/08/aulani-walking-distance-eats.html?m=1


----------



## luv2sleep

Where's the secret beach?


----------



## andersonsc

Go out front of aulani. Turn left. Walk past the next hotel. There is a parking lot on your left and break in the fence. Go down the path to the beach. We had a great time snorkeling there and saw several sea turtles . There is a map somewhere on the disboards. Also, hotel nxt door had sharks and stingrays to see.


----------



## luv2sleep

andersonsc said:


> Go out front of aulani. Turn left. Walk past the next hotel. There is a parking lot on your left and break in the fence. Go down the path to the beach. We had a great time snorkeling there and saw several sea turtles . There is a map somewhere on the disboards. Also, hotel nxt door had sharks and stingrays to see.



We walked a little, saw another lagoon with those straw roof umbrellas, and saw a church and then what looked like condos and after that the Marriott Vacation Club. So you mean the place that looks like condos before the Marriott?


----------



## WDW_Diane

luv2sleep said:


> We walked a little, saw another lagoon with those straw roof umbrellas, and saw a church and then what looked like condos and after that the Marriott Vacation Club. So you mean the place that looks like condos before the Marriott?


Actually, when you leave Aulani, if you are facing the ocean, you turn RIGHT, not left, to go to the secret beach.


----------



## WDW_Diane

luv2sleep said:


> We walked a little, saw another lagoon with those straw roof umbrellas, and saw a church and then what looked like condos and after that the Marriott Vacation Club. So you mean the place that looks like condos before the Marriott?


The place that looks like condos are the Ko Olina Beach Villas. We have stayed there....amazing! Very upscale....good price if you rent through VRBO.
But that's another message for another time, ha!


----------



## luv2sleep

WDW_Diane said:


> Actually, when you leave Aulani, if you are facing the ocean, you turn RIGHT, not left, to go to the secret beach.



Ah ok! We only went left. Good to know for next time!


----------



## Girimama33

Yes...it is to the right...past the JW Marriott/Four Seasons.
I had seen it mentioned in several Aulani threads including this one...


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Subbing for a possible upcoming trip in May!


----------



## andersonsc

Sorry, I meant the front of the Alani hotel - so exit by the street not the ocean. then turn left and walk past next hotel


----------



## andersonsc

We could not easily get there along the shoreline So we went by the sidewalk on the street.


----------



## Princess KP

Ask for tokens for the laundry facilities early in the trip. There is a limit to how many they will give out to each room (studio) per day.


----------



## luv2sleep

Princess KP said:


> Ask for tokens for the laundry facilities early in the trip. There is a limit to how many they will give out to each room (studio) per day.



Where do you get those?


----------



## DenLo

luv2sleep said:


> Where do you get those?



You will need to show your key card which will show you are a DVC member at the front desk and they will give you the tokens.  They never restricted the number for us.  But it was just the two of us so perhaps we were nowhere near the limit.  They just asked how many we wanted.


----------



## cropper

spend more time at the resort!

Since we were in Hawaii, we felt we needed to do everything on the island in case we don't get to go back!  We had a wonderful time but wish we had spent more time at Aulani relaxing and exploring


----------



## Princess KP

cropper said:


> spend more time at the resort!
> 
> Since we were in Hawaii, we felt we needed to do everything on the island in case we don't get to go back!  We had a wonderful time but wish we had spent more time at Aulani relaxing and exploring



EXACTLY!! We scheduled 2 full days to spend at the resort and it still wasn't long enough. When touring the island, we would be out all day so it was just a place to sleep. Seems kind of a waste when you have this beautiful resort. Guess I'll just have to plan another trip!


----------



## jpeka65844

cropper said:


> spend more time at the resort!
> 
> Since we were in Hawaii, we felt we needed to do everything on the island in case we don't get to go back!  We had a wonderful time but wish we had spent more time at Aulani relaxing and exploring



I'm so glad to hear this.  We honestly don't want to do anything else "planned" except for Pearl Harbor and were beginning to feel a little guilty for not trying to "do it all."  It will probably be a once-in-a-lifetime (or 30 years) trip for us.....

I just want to wake up, hit the beach, eat lunch, hit the pool, nap, wake up eat dinner, etc.....you get the idea.....


----------



## luv2sleep

I agree. It's just wonderful hanging there all week. I rented a car last time and it was a waste because we never used it. Next time I'm just taking the shuttle and doing excursions if we want to go far. The resort is heaven!


----------



## SingingMom

jpeka65844 said:


> I'm so glad to hear this.  We honestly don't want to do anything else "planned" except for Pearl Harbor and were beginning to feel a little guilty for not trying to "do it all."  It will probably be a once-in-a-lifetime (or 30 years) trip for us.....  I just want to wake up, hit the beach, eat lunch, hit the pool, nap, wake up eat dinner, etc.....you get the idea.....


   I am in the minority here. I'm sorry we spent so long at the resort. Although beautiful, the beach was a major disappointment.  It is a man-made cove, with strange sand and lounge chairs lined up one right after another, very close to each other.  The pool areas were great, but I wanted an island beach with waves.  The beach where DD and DH did their surf lesson was more of what I expected Hawaii to be.     I liked Aulani, but wouldn't return.  I'd rather a shorter flight to Bermuda for their beaches.


----------



## Anal Annie

jpeka65844 said:


> I'm so glad to hear this.  We honestly don't want to do anything else "planned" except for Pearl Harbor and were beginning to feel a little guilty for not trying to "do it all."  It will probably be a once-in-a-lifetime (or 30 years) trip for us.....
> 
> I just want to wake up, hit the beach, eat lunch, hit the pool, nap, wake up eat dinner, etc.....you get the idea.....



Hawaii is BEAUTIFUL (all of the islands) and has so much to do.  This past summer our trip to Aulani was my 5th time to Hawaii.  Aulani is truely wonderful BUT if all you want to do is go sit on a beach you can do that a LOT cheaper by just going someplace on the mainland or the Caribbean or Mexico.  For a FRACTION of the cost.  IMHO to go to Hawaii as a "once-in-a-lifetime" experience and do nothing is a big waste of time and money.  It is VERY expensive just to GET there and it takes a LONG time.  Yes, plan a few days to just sit and enjoy this beautiful resort BUT don't short yourself on sightseeing around these magnificent islands.  That would be a disservice to both yourself on this very special trip AND to these wonderful islands.  Once you have been multiple times you can just sit and veg.  But don't do that on your first trip.  JM2C.


----------



## LisaT91403

I see both sides of this discussion. I have been to Aulani twice (my 2nd and 3rd visits to Oahu), Maui a couple of times and Lanai once. Coming from Los Angeles, Hawaii is super-easy -- MUCH closer and easier than going to the Caribbean or Bahamas. So...definitely not a once-in-a-lifetime trip!

We do enjoy staying at the resort and just hanging out. But after our second trip, I felt like I kinda missed out on "Hawaii". We had fun at the pools and it was relaxing, but they could have moved the resort here to L.A. and I would have enjoyed it just as much (or more...because I wouldn't have had to pay airfare!) I agree that the beach is a big disappointment. I want waves!

If you are coming from far away, I think you need to do a long enough trip that you can spend some "relaxing, Magical" days at Aulani...but then go to some of the other islands to explore. You can get inter-island flights for a good price, and it's worth if it's a once-in-a-lifetime trip.


----------



## luv2sleep

For a once in a life time far away trip when you haven't been to Hawaii before I agree that I wouldn't just hang at the resort. However, living in CA, having been to Hawaii several times and seen all of the major islands, and being an Aulani owner I can definitely see the appeal of flying 5 hrs to just veg and enjoy the resort. Once I'm over it I can explore Oahu and island hop.


----------



## WDW_Diane

Anal Annie said:


> Hawaii is BEAUTIFUL (all of the islands) and has so much to do.  This past summer our trip to Aulani was my 5th time to Hawaii.  Aulani is truely wonderful BUT if all you want to do is go sit on a beach you can do that a LOT cheaper by just going someplace on the mainland or the Caribbean or Mexico.  For a FRACTION of the cost.  IMHO to go to Hawaii as a "once-in-a-lifetime" experience and do nothing is a big waste of time and money.  It is VERY expensive just to GET there and it takes a LONG time.  Yes, plan a few days to just sit and enjoy this beautiful resort BUT don't short yourself on sightseeing around these magnificent islands.  That would be a disservice to both yourself on this very special trip AND to these wonderful islands.  Once you have been multiple times you can just sit and veg.  But don't do that on your first trip.  JM2C.


I agree with you! We kind of did both....but we left daily to see something, even if it was for half a day.


----------



## aclov

I had this problem with my 18 yr old my step-son just wanting to be at the beach.  I'm all for that but we wanted to see and do things.  We drove up to the North Shore one day and he just couldn't wait to get back to Aulani to just lay out.  We ended up eating at a shrimp truck, drove through town and headed back.  It was a wasted day.  I wanted to stop at Dole and do some shopping/sight seeing.  He's definitely staying home next time!


----------



## luv2sleep

aclov said:


> I had this problem with my 18 yr old my step-son just wanting to be at the beach.  I'm all for that but we wanted to see and do things.  We drove up to the North Shore one day and he just couldn't wait to get back to Aulani to just lay out.  We ended up eating at a shrimp truck, drove through town and headed back.  It was a wasted day.  I wanted to stop at Dole and do some shopping/sight seeing.  He's definitely staying home next time!



He's 18. You couldn't have left him at the resort?


----------



## aclov

luv2sleep said:


> He's 18. You couldn't have left him at the resort?



He wanted to go than suddenly got bored.  Teenagers!


----------



## luv2sleep

aclov said:


> He wanted to go than suddenly got bored.  Teenagers!



Oh that's annoying! So sorry!


----------



## TreesyB

aclov said:


> He wanted to go than suddenly got bored.  Teenagers!



OMG I just had that with my 15 year old.  He basically stayed the entire morning in the room and resented whenever we wanted to go out early.  At least your teen wanted to go to the beach.  Mine wanted to sit in the lobby on our check out day when we had a late flight.   (because the wifi is better there)


----------



## letitsnow

Where do you put your room key when you go in the pools? 

I know for men in their shorts but what about us women?


----------



## Dugette

letitsnow said:


> Where do you put your room key when you go in the pools?
> 
> I know for men in their shorts but what about us women?


I put it in the pocket of my cover-up that I left on the chair and hoped for the best. It was fine. Most days, I actually used my toddler's key card because it could open our room, but didn't have charging privileges, so I wasn't as worried about it being stolen. A lot of people use lanyards for stuff like that, so they can bring them in the pool, but I never bothered.


----------



## carissa1970

letitsnow said:


> Where do you put your room key when you go in the pools?  I know for men in their shorts but what about us women?



We have a KYSS bag that we used to lock everything up to the chair. I wasn't too worried because usually there was one of us there, but if we were all gone, someone was back within a few minutes.  I just checked our cards and there is no room number on it, so they couldn't do much with it anyhow.


----------



## kyton

I stick it down the top of my swimmers.


----------



## DenLo

DH has a small pocket on his trunks and I often tuck in the my bra top.    But we try to take one of these on our trip.  http://www.amazon.com/Cruise-Travel...it+Card,+ID+&+Paper+Money+Holder+With+Lanyard

They sell them at Aulani.  We bought a small one at WDW and another on the DCL Fantasy.  

We noticed a lot folks had waterproof bags for their cell phones.  Like this:  http://www.amazon.com/JOTO-Universa...sr=1-2&keywords=waterproof+bag+for+cell+phone

You could probably use that for both your phone and KTTW card.


----------



## Anal Annie

letitsnow said:


> Where do you put your room key when you go in the pools?
> 
> I know for men in their shorts but what about us women?



We just put ours in our pool bag along with our other valuables - which we locked with a cable combination lock like we use on our Owners Locker.  Then we used a small lightweight (bike) cable to secure the bag to the chair whenever we were all away playing in the lazy river or whatever.


----------



## AZMermaid

This question got me looking. Speedo makes a swim skirt that has a pocket. I might look into that. I am seriously debating a KYSS bag. I have SO many bags so I am not sure I need it.


----------



## carissa1970

AZMermaid said:


> This question got me looking. Speedo makes a swim skirt that has a pocket. I might look into that. I am seriously debating a KYSS bag. I have SO many bags so I am not sure I need it.



We bought our KYSS bag a couple years ago to take on our cruise, for beach excursions, etc.  turns out we have used it at Aulani, several water parks, just about anywhere you want your stuff safe and can't carry it all with you.  It has been great!


----------



## calif disney 1

is renting a car a must..or do they have magical express?


----------



## Sur

No magical express, taxis if no car rental.


AZMermaid said:


> This question got me looking. Speedo makes a swim skirt that has a pocket. I might look into that. I am seriously debating a KYSS bag. I have SO many bags so I am not sure I need it.


  a bike lock with existing bag works too, or a simple padlock.


----------



## DenLo

Sur said:


> No magical express, taxis if no car rental.
> a bike lock with existing bag works too, or a simple padlock.



When we were at Aulani in October 2014, the CMs were making guests remove locked items from the chairs.  I heard them tell guests it was not permitted as it prevented the CMs from removing items from the chairs after an hour of non-use. Since the resort was 98% full the CMs were very diligent about removing items from chairs.


----------



## Sir William

calif disney 1 said:


> is renting a car a must..or do they have magical express?



A rental car is not a "must" but may be more cost effective depending on how long you are staying, what you want to do, and how many people are in your party.  I personally prefer the freedom and flexibility of having a car so I can do more than just the resort.

You can get a shuttle or taxi from the airport to Aulani, and then back to the airport.  You can find links on the Aulani website as well the airport website.

If you want to get out and explore the island, you'll either need a car or take one of the (expensive) excursions offered at the resort.  Aulani also has a shuttle that goes into Honolulu every few days.

If you want to get groceries and want a better selection than that of a convenience store, you'll either need a car or take a taxi.

You can also rent a car at Aulani and prices vary on the time of year.  You can find out the price while you're visiting using the Alamo website.  

When I priced the shuttle and the cost of an on-site rental for a few days, I found it was more cost efficient for me to get a car for our entire upcoming 2 week stay.


----------



## Girimama33

calif disney 1 said:


> is renting a car a must..or do they have magical express?



Renting a car is not a must...especially if you do not want to pay $35/day for parking.
When we went in July, we only toured a few days with shuttles picking us up at the resort. One day we rented a car from the Aulani Alamo desk (can be cheaper if you have a Costco membership booked through Costco travel).
There is no free shuttle, but you can get a cab or take Speedi Shuttle (which can be booked through Aulani).


----------



## OKW Lover

The trick to renting a car at Aulani is to just book with Alamo for the single day you need it.  You won't incur any parking charges that way.  

I also understand its possible to just book on-line from your room and then walk downstairs to get the car.  I've heard you can often get a better rate than just walking up to the counter.


----------



## luv2sleep

OKW Lover said:


> The trick to renting a car at Aulani is to just book with Alamo for the single day you need it.  You won't incur any parking charges that way.  I also understand its possible to just book on-line from your room and then walk downstairs to get the car.  I've heard you can often get a better rate than just walking up to the counter.



You can rent from Alamo at the hotel?


----------



## calif disney 1

Great, thank you all, my wife is under the impression that DVC members get free parking.... but that does not sound like the case..


----------



## poohj80

calif disney 1 said:


> Great, thank you all, my wife is under the impression that DVC members get free parking.... but that does not sound like the case..



DVC members staying on points do get free parking. We found a good weekly rate which made more sense for us even though we really only needed it a couple of days as it saved on an airport shuttle.


----------



## OKW Lover

luv2sleep said:


> You can rent from Alamo at the hotel?



Yes, there is a desk there.


----------



## Girimama33

There is an Alamo desk onsite. The cheapest rates I found for them was booking with Costco Travel (if you are a Costco Member). We had a party of 13 and wanted to rent 2 minivans one day while we were there. Through Alamo, it was almost $400. When I checked the car rental through Costco Travel, it was half as much...even cheaper than discounthawaiicarrentals.com.

If you are staying on points, parking is free. When we went in July, it was a better rate for us to book with my SILs CM discount vs. DVC, so no free parking.
This time, we are staying on points and bringing a car, but once we get there, I know we are not going anywhere.


----------



## Sir William

Girimama33 said:


> .....once we get there, I know we are not going anywhere.



I am clearly in the minority on this one, but I'm not traveling 4800 miles to sit by a pool or on a beach all day, every day.  Aulani is a beautiful resort but Hawaii has a lot to offer as well.  Even after 7 visits, I still like to get out to see and do other things.  An hour or two by the pool or snorkeling in the lagoon each day is more than enough for me. Consequently, I "need" a car just to keep my sanity. 

Besides, me being out and about frees up a chair by the pool for other guests.


----------



## Girimama33

Sir William said:


> I am clearly in the minority on this one, but I'm not traveling 4800 miles to sit by a pool or on a beach all day, every day.  Aulani is a beautiful resort but Hawaii has a lot to offer as well.  Even after 7 visits, I still like to get out to see and do other things.  An hour or two by the pool or snorkeling in the lagoon each day is more than enough for me. Consequently, I "need" a car just to keep my sanity.
> 
> Besides, me being out and about frees up a chair by the pool for other guests.



To each their own, right? 
I used to live on Oahu for many years and was just there in July. When I go in March, I will be in Maui for a week sightseeing, and then Waikiki a few days for some sightseeing. When we go to Aulani, we are staying there for a few days in order to enjoy a resort my family loves. If we don't want to leave, it is our choice not to. Not every HI vacation is the same for us.


----------



## phyllis1966

Sir William said:


> I am clearly in the minority on this one, but I'm not traveling 4800 miles to sit by a pool or on a beach all day, every day.  Aulani is a beautiful resort but Hawaii has a lot to offer as well.  Even after 7 visits, I still like to get out to see and do other things.  An hour or two by the pool or snorkeling in the lagoon each day is more than enough for me. Consequently, I "need" a car just to keep my sanity.
> 
> Besides, me being out and about frees up a chair by the pool for other guests.



Well, DD and I are in that minority right beside ya!  Although DH could lie about most days, we need some activities and sightseeing. My perfect day is breakfast, touring/activity, late afternoon pool/beach time, dinner, then maybe a nice evening walk along the beach or something. At DH's request, I left one day for pool/beach with no touring, and DD and I were bored after a couple of hours. There was so much to see in five days and I loved every minute of it!


----------



## cindyzig

Girimama33 said:


> To each their own, right?
> I used to live on Oahu for many years and was just there in July. When I go in March, I will be in Maui for a week sightseeing, and then Waikiki a few days for some sightseeing. When we go to Aulani, we are staying there for a few days in order to enjoy a resort my family loves. If we don't want to leave, it is our choice not to. Not every HI vacation is the same for us.



We have been to HI several times, and we discovered we do not want to leave this amazing resort this trip.  We still have several things to check off our to do list including Menehune Trail, walking to the other coves to look for seals and turtles, and more relaxing and playing.  We switched from a studio OV room, and were able to upgrade with points to a one bedroom OV (that didn't show up on the DVC availability), and we are enjoying time on the lanai watching whales off and on everyday.  There are many whales right now!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

calif disney 1 said:


> Great, thank you all, my wife is under the impression that DVC members get free parking.... but that does not sound like the case..



Just to reconfirm - members staying on points get free parking.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Just curious, but those of you who bought groceries for your kitchen, how often did you make dinners and what kind of dinners?  What would also be the cheapest place for fresh fish?


----------



## Billinaz

OKW Lover said:


> The trick to renting a car at Aulani is to just book with Alamo for the single day you need it.  You won't incur any parking charges that way.
> 
> I also understand its possible to just book on-line from your room and then walk downstairs to get the car.  I've heard you can often get a better rate than just walking up to the counter.



But it is much more expensive that way.

The cost for a minivan from Alamo for a week, plus the greedy parking fee, is less than 2 days rental there.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hi everyone! First off, Aulani is the greatest place on earth..BUT Did anyone else find the pool hours disappointing? Many of us are used to the WDW pool areas open until at least 11. Aulani seemed to close the entire area at 6-7pm the entire time I was there. I didn't bring it up to anyone, however when you're out exploring the rest of the island you normally don't return until the evening hours. I was eager to enjoy the infinity pool but I was out of luck.

Another thing that I didn't take into consideration was the lack of gas stations in Ko Olina. ZERO LOL..so I had to go back a few exits to top off my mustang before dropping it off at Alamo. I learned the first time though. Rental prices seemed reasonable; roughly $100 per day. I also had a voucher from the resort for 1 free rental which was nice. I ended up with a Honda Fit which made it easy to park in Honolulu.


----------



## AZMermaid

OrcaPotter said:


> Just curious, but those of you who bought groceries for your kitchen, how often did you make dinners and what kind of dinners?  What would also be the cheapest place for fresh fish?


We plan to make dinner 3 or 4 nights that we are there (out of 7). We are going to do the in room meal one day and then hopefully use the leftovers to make chicken and rice burritos another day. My kids are little though, so I am pretty sure we will have a good amount of left overs. We are planning on buying a marinated pork tenderloin at Safeway (they have these here at our Safeway, so hopefully there too). They are easy, just throw them in the oven for 45-60 minutes and we will have that with rice as well. We will probably do a simple spaghetti night one night and then hmmm.... can't remember our last plan! I have hot dogs written down, but that for some reason I thought I scratched that idea!


----------



## OrcaPotter

AZMermaid said:


> We plan to make dinner 3 or 4 nights that we are there (out of 7). We are going to do the in room meal one day and then hopefully use the leftovers to make chicken and rice burritos another day. My kids are little though, so I am pretty sure we will have a good amount of left overs. We are planning on buying a marinated pork tenderloin at Safeway (they have these here at our Safeway, so hopefully there too). They are easy, just throw them in the oven for 45-60 minutes and we will have that with rice as well. We will probably do a simple spaghetti night one night and then hmmm.... can't remember our last plan! I have hot dogs written down, but that for some reason I thought I scratched that idea!



That sounds like a good plan.  There will only be 3 of us, so I think Safeway will likely be our cheapest option.


----------



## MrHappy

The one thing I wish I knew... was that suntan lotion "rubs off" in the salt water.  My DW, very fair skinned, put on tons of SPF55 before going on a snorkel trip to three places (on Maui to the crater and turtle cove and stuff).  On the boat trip between locations she got a 2nd degree sunburn and couldn't do anything else the rest of the trip.  Wish we knew..

Also if you like tacos, Maui Taco (on all islands), had the best fish tacos.


----------



## apple9117

This thread has so much valuable info!


----------



## smduja

Bump!  Loved reading every entry.  We will be at Aulani in 52 days.  can hardly wait.


----------



## CoffeeCup

Does Aulani offer an excursion to the Polynesian Cultural Center?  We'll have a rental car, but we don't want a long drive back at night?  We'll stay at Aulani 5 nights before our cruise.


----------



## phyllis1966

CoffeeCup said:


> Does Aulani offer an excursion to the Polynesian Cultural Center?  We'll have a rental car, but we don't want a long drive back at night?  We'll stay at Aulani 5 nights before our cruise.



Yes!  It was worth every penny...we all enjoyed the day, the show after the luau is not to be missed, and having transportation back to Aulani was a godsend. I highly recommend it.  I booked it from home on Aulani's website.


----------



## Mduff

I have Ama Ama booked for our last night of our 10 day stay in August....will I be disappointed if I wait all week to eat there?    I also have it booked for the day we're going to Pearl Harbor but not sure if we'll be enjoying it as much if we're tired.  I want to cancel one of these so someone else can book it, but can't decide which night to cancel


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Thanks for all of the great tips on this thread, we are really looking forward to our first visit to Aulani in June!


----------



## calif disney 1

We just returned home last night from a fantastic trip to Aulani.  We rented a car (my kids are older and my son likes to surf).  After a morning relaxing having coffee and going for a run, we would jump in the car and drive.  Went to the North Shore twice, (Dole plantation, was really fun to see).  We went to all the beaches, and had a great time.  On day 3 we drove to Sandy Beach, but came in the back way off of H-3.  What a beautiful drive.  Can't say enough about Sandy beach.  However, if you are not experienced at body surfing and not a strong swimmer, with fins, I would not recommend going into the surf.  Anyhow, in the late aternoons, we would return, and enjoy all that Aulani has to offer.  The days there seem to be very long, with enough time to enjoy alot. Oh, and Monkeypod kitchen, across the street, is a great place or dinner and drinks.  Expensive....but well worht it.


----------



## Dugette

Mduff said:


> I have Ama Ama booked for our last night of our 10 day stay in August....will I be disappointed if I wait all week to eat there?    I also have it booked for the day we're going to Pearl Harbor but not sure if we'll be enjoying it as much if we're tired.  I want to cancel one of these so someone else can book it, but can't decide which night to cancel


We had dinner at Ama Ama the last night of our 10-day trip last November. It was at sunset and a really nice way to end our trip and soak up the last little bit of Aulani. I also highly recommend breakfast there - we had a great view of the ocean and it was pretty quiet and the food was good.


----------



## chateau

Which characters are present for the breakfast buffet?


----------



## Dugette

chateau said:


> Which characters are present for the breakfast buffet?


I can speak from experience that they do NOT make any guarantees. The best thing to do is to ask that morning to see who is there that day - or else, you may find that "Minnie went out shopping", as happened to us. That said, from walking by daily for a week, Mickey usually greets at check-in and Minnie and Goofy visit the tables. But they do not promise any of them and told us that Chip and Dale have been there sometimes too. In general, to my knowledge, the only characters at Aulani at all are: Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Chip, Dale, and Stitch.


----------



## happymommy

No one has mentioned much the new Super Walmart right near Costco in Kapolei as an alternative for a few grocery items.  It may not have quite as much groceries as Target, but they do have some.
Remember, all the stores (Target, Coscto, Walmart, and Safeway) carry beer, wine, and hard liquor in Hawaii.  I hate that here in Maryland we have to go to a separate liquor store!

We cook almost all dinners in during our two week stays at Ko Olina, but do eat lunch out often when we're running around.

If you are up in Kailua, definitely go to Willow Tree (right near the Safeway grocery store) for their Korean food!  My husband is Korean, and we've always loved that restaurant (we've been going there since 1995).  Their portions are huge.  It's nice that I have an 18 year old boy to help me finish my food!

If we have extra food at the end of the trip, we used to give it to the housekeeping.  Now at the Marriott (timeshares), they have large bins in all the lobbies to collect for the local food banks.  Those bins fill up quickly!  I like that idea.

We bring one suitcase with spices, small condiments, and also don't forget it's nice to bring things like plastic food storage containers (for leftovers), aluminum foil, baggies, drink mix like Crystal Light (I keep a pitcher in the fridge always, then we drink more).  Bringing these things helps cut down on our first day shopping (usually we hit Target the day we arrive for essentials, then Costco the next day to really stock up),


----------



## izzy

I'm excited to hear about a new SuperWalmart!  When I was there 3 years ago, I remember there was a regular Walmart in Kapolei, but it didn't the grocery items that a SuperWalmart  has. Hopefully it will be cheaper than Safeway!


----------



## smduja

I read on a TA review that there is a 7:30am "wake up" call of blaring music.  It's the first time I heard about this.  Is it true?


----------



## carissa1970

smduja said:


> I read on a TA review that there is a 7:30am "wake up" call of blaring music.  It's the first time I heard about this.  Is it true?



It is 7:00 am, and one of my favorite parts of A'ulani!  It is a morning chant, native language, and I think it is beautiful.  My husband and I always make sure to be on the balcony with coffee when it starts.  Can't hear it inside.  I'm actually surprised to hear it described as "blaring" because most people don't even realize it happens.  I was told it happens 3 times a day, start of work, end of work, and midday.  No clocks around.  Traditional Hawaiian music all day, and not loud at all.


----------



## E&Cmom

Iin the week we were there, I didn't notice the " blaring" music at all.


----------



## Meemoo

I didn't hear or know of the morning chant. The building is very sound proof, hurricane glass so if your sliding door is shut I don't think you would hear much at all.


----------



## smduja

carissa1970 said:


> It is 7:00 am, and one of my favorite parts of A'ulani!  It is a morning chant, native language, and I think it is beautiful.  My husband and I always make sure to be on the balcony with coffee when it starts.  Can't hear it inside.  I'm actually surprised to hear it described as "blaring" because most people don't even realize it happens.  I was told it happens 3 times a day, start of work, end of work, and midday.  No clocks around.  Traditional Hawaiian music all day, and not loud at all.




Thank you for clarifying I think I would enjoy the chant very much.


----------



## ethanwa

The one thing I wish I knew was how few restaurants are on property (I knew it... I just refused to accept it I think). I'm used to Disney World where you can eat in the resort for EVERYTHING for a 10 day vacation.... so many restaurants! With Aulani you really need to have some external options if you are staying more than 3 days, otherwise you'll be eating at the same places over and over.


----------



## smduja

Anyone do the Catamaran through Disney?  Just wondering. If its worth the extra money.


----------



## happymommy

ethanwa said:


> The one thing I wish I knew was how few restaurants are on property (I knew it... I just refused to accept it I think). I'm used to Disney World where you can eat in the resort for EVERYTHING for a 10 day vacation.... so many restaurants! With Aulani you really need to have some external options if you are staying more than 3 days, otherwise you'll be eating at the same places over and over.



Not Aulani, but next door at the Marriott timeshare (where we own and stay for two weeks at a time), same thing - the choices we do have are not good IMHO.  I actually enjoy preparing our own meals though!  We grill for lunch or dinner (our grills are open all the time, not like Aulani which I understand you can only grill in the evenings there), and when we eat out it's most often lunch.  We stock up at Costco on fruits, salads, and meats (we'll buy a thing of frozen burgers and buns, make burgers a couple of times & use the remaining few thawed out and make something like chili).  We grill fresh fish too.  It's nice to spend the day swimming then the kids would be too tired to go out, so we'd enjoy dinner in and relax!


----------



## yeahdisney

Wish I would of known.  They sell Mickey shaped ice cream bars only down at the beach side fast food hut. DS would have eaten one every day!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Anyone have any problems getting from Aulani to Pearl Harbor on a Saturday for the "walk-in" tickets?  The advanced tickets are sold out for the time I have set to visit Honolulu (so frustrated, I started looking at exactly 1 month out).  What time did you leave for PH?  There are only 3 of us.


----------



## MagicNight

smduja said:


> Anyone do the Catamaran through Disney?  Just wondering. If its worth the extra money.


Absolutely!  DH and I went in January this year.  You are provided some nice munchies on the sail out (we even saw a whales).  Then it turns around, sails partially back and then you go on a guided snorkel (sea turtles, urchins, and colorful fish).  It is a very relaxing afternoon.  

They were a bit late picking us up due to road work, but the trip length remained the same.  It can be chilly out on the water, so I'd advise to take the afternoon voyage (versus the morning).  

We loved it so much that when we go back next year, we plan to take my MIL and FIL.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

This is a great thread 

Can't wait to read through all of it


----------



## PetePanMan

If you plan to get out a lot definitely rent a car - you won't regret it.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi

I notice aulani have excursions for pearl harbour and paradise cove

Do they did it with transport

Also anyone visited sea life centre or gone in water see dolphins


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Who do you recommend hiring car from?


----------



## happymommy

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi
> 
> I notice aulani have excursions for pearl harbour and paradise cove
> 
> Do they did it with transport
> 
> Also anyone visited sea life centre or gone in water see dolphins





eeyorefanuk said:


> Who do you recommend hiring car from?



Paradise Cove is walking distance!  You can get a discount often with the Entertainment Book.  Well worth the cost!

Sea Life Park - I haven't been in 18 years since my son was born.  It was cute, but I understand they have gone through some rough times.  I wish I could give advice.

Dolphins - we did a very fun morning dolphin snorkel trip at Ko Olina marina!  We swam with spinner dolphins; you board at Ko Olina on a boat - super fun!  We did the morning one only because one of our friends is sun sensitive; if it were me I'd do the afternoon one.  I was quite chilly (and it was June - I am cold blooded, as when we lived on Oahu NO WAY would I go in the ocean in the winter at all!).

Pearl Harbor you can totally do on your own.  Just show up as early as they open.  I have been many times, but know to get there early and LEAVE ALL BAGS behind or in your car trunk BEFORE you get out of your car!  There are thieves (not as many as at the north shore or Polynesian Cultural Center) but they watch you put things in your trunk.  Yes, even living there I learned the hard way.  No bags allowed. 

We rent a car at the airport and keep it the whole time, every trip.  I can't imagine not having a car!  We often are chilling at the resort, and then realize we want a few things from Target, then figure may as well get sushi on the way back.  I think in a fortnight, we leave the car maybe 4 days total?  But then, we know the area so well, and can run out and back a lot.  And we do the flea market at least twice!


----------



## AZMermaid

If we go to Rainbow drive in after we arrive, do we need to be cautious of leaving something in the back seat? What about Safeway neat Aulani? I'm hoping it can all fit in the trunk.... But I have a feeling it won't.


----------



## goterps1986

bump.  going in two weeks and gathering info.  Thanks.


----------



## nemofans

goterps1986 said:


> bump.  going in two weeks and gathering info.  Thanks.


You can rent from Alamo which is right at Aulani.  I booked an Alamo rental car through Costco to be picked up at Aulani.  We are only renting it for the day though, not the whole trip.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Dugette said:


> I can speak from experience that they do NOT make any guarantees. The best thing to do is to ask that morning to see who is there that day - or else, you may find that "Minnie went out shopping", as happened to us. That said, from walking by daily for a week, Mickey usually greets at check-in and Minnie and Goofy visit the tables. But they do not promise any of them and told us that Chip and Dale have been there sometimes too. In general, to my knowledge, the only characters at Aulani at all are: Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Chip, Dale, and Stitch.



Duffy can also be found around the resort sporadically (we saw him by the pool once and on a garden path once). 

We ate breakfast at Makahiki twice. The first day we saw Mickey, Minnie, and Goofy. Aunty was also there and did games and songs with the kids. It was fabulous. The second time (towards the end of our trip), we saw the same characters, but Aunty was not there at all. The kids were bummed. 

I did happen to walk by one morning and Chip and Dale were there for breakfast, but not during either of our visits.


----------



## snackyx

That just a short walk down the beach, at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club, is Chuck's Steakhouse, which, from 4:45 to about 6 or so has FIVE DOLLAR mai-tai's, and pretty good ones.  They used to be $4, and the happy hour also "restarted" at 9:30 to close, but they have eliminated the later bargain hours.  The bar area also has a "happy hour" menu that has a fish n' chips option that just may be the greatest deal on the entire island of Oahu.  For about $7 or $8 bucks you get five pieces of fish, homemade tartar sauce and fries....trust me, it is worth the walk (and--come on--you're getting to walk along side the shore of the Pacific--who's complaining?)


----------



## beansf

I love Dole Whip. My understanding is that there is a self-serve option at Lava Shack. Can someone reveal the price? I have scoured the web fruitlessly for the answer. Thanks. 123 days until Aulabi!


----------



## LottiesMommy

The dole whip is about 3.95 a cup.   

I wish I had known not to sit on the balcony at night without bug spray!   I sat outside at about 4 am because I couldn't sleep.   I ended up with bug bites on both legs.  I didn't even feel the bites when they happened.  I look like I have the chicken pox!    It is horribly itchy too.   Aulani is so wonderful though that is certainly makes up for the fact that I look like I have pink polka dots!


----------



## swooshbear

AZMermaid said:


> If we go to Rainbow drive in after we arrive, do we need to be cautious of leaving something in the back seat? What about Safeway neat Aulani? I'm hoping it can all fit in the trunk.... But I have a feeling it won't.



If you park in the Rainbow Drive In parking lot, you can easily keep an eye out on your car while you order/eat. But I would probably recommend not leaving anything visible in your car anywhere on the island because you just never know.


----------



## nkereina

Just read through all 29 pages - lots of great advice   We'll be honeymooning at Aulani next year.

A few remaining questions I have...

1. Anyone experience late September at Aulani? Curious as to how crowded the resort is that time of year and what we should expect in terms of lounge chair availability that time of year. Is the adult only pool any better/easier to get chairs at?

2. How is availability for the first come first served beach casabellas? Trying to sleep in on vacation, while avoiding the expense of cabana rentals 

3. Do the onsite TS restaurants all require reservations similar to WDW? Can they usually accommodate walk-ups?

4. We are not DVC members but are staying on rented points. Would we be eligible for free parking?

5. We are not Costco members, so will likely visit Target for groceries. Is it a "super" Target with a full grocery section? We'll want baked goods like muffins and/or donut holes for quick breakfasts. I'm thinking we may need to visit a true grocery store for this, like Safeway? And do both Safeway and Target carry beer?

6. Are inner tubes and/or pool noodles allowed in any pool or in the lagoon? Any restrictions?

7. I've read about relatively early pool closings. Do the hot tubs close early as well? Adult only pool close early?

Thanks all!


----------



## Dugette

Not on expert on the others, but I can chime in on a couple of these:



nkereina said:


> 4. We are not DVC members but are staying on rented points. Would we be eligible for free parking?
> 
> 5. We are not Costco members, so will likely visit Target for groceries. Is it a "super" Target with a full grocery section? We'll want baked goods like muffins and/or donut holes for quick breakfasts. I'm thinking we may need to visit a true grocery store for this, like Safeway? And do both Safeway and Target carry beer?


Unless something has changed since last November (not that I know of), you will have free parking. We were on rented points too and had no problems.

We went to Target for groceries and it had a good grocery section, including an entire aisle of alcohol.

If you're renting a car, you may want to compare the cost of a Costco car rental + membership to whatever you're getting. For us, it ended up being cheaper, plus it allowed us to get a few things and fill our gas tank at Costco.


----------



## Dugette

nkereina said:


> 7. I've read about relatively early pool closings. Do the hot tubs close early as well? Adult only pool close early?


Just saw you added this one. We went last November and they had just recently made the closing times earlier, which really bothered us. I think, going in September, the times posted currently on the website are probably accurate. Some things are open later than others.


----------



## AZMermaid

Last week the main pool was open till at least 9, maybe 10. Not sure about the hot tubs or the infinity pool. They lazy river closed at 6. 

We wish we would have realized sooner that there was a short cut to Auntys/AMa Ama from the Wainae tower and the menehuene bridge area. You can go up and down the stairs as if you are going up the water slide (not all the way up, it's like 6 steps each side). It was way faster. The main/obvious bridge caused a lot of backtracking. 

We were right off the elevators in the Wainae tower. We were happy with our room and location, but thought next time, we'd rather be in the Ewa tower for proximity to the Pua Hauna room, Auntys, and easier to get to the main pool. Our tower was closer to Ulu Cafe though, so if we hadn't cooked a lot, that would have been handy.


----------



## AZMermaid

I saw some casabellas available around 10ish last week. That was only one day we were there at that time, so I don't know if that's typical.


----------



## nhmomx2

I love this thread!  Thank you all for sharing.  My sister, who is staying at the Ko Olina Beach while we're at Aulani is under the impression that we'll have access to all four of the lagoon areas while we are there. Does anyone know if this is the case?  Forgive me if this is totally naive, but is Rainbow Reef not one of the four lagoons? I was telling her about the length of stay price vs the daily price and she was perplexed.  Also, does anyone know if we can bring in our snorkel equipment or do you have to use theirs?  I know WDW like the back of my hand...this not knowing everything is killing me LOL thank you!!


----------



## nkereina

nhmomx2 said:


> Also, does anyone know if we can bring in our snorkel equipment or do you have to use theirs?


 
I don't have personal experience, but I read a few pages back in the thread that recent experiences said you have to use their snorkel equipment. The length of stay/daily entrance fee to the snorkel area covers your admission and snorkel gear according to recent reports.


----------



## Girimama33

nhmomx2 said:


> I love this thread!  Thank you all for sharing.  My sister, who is staying at the Ko Olina Beach while we're at Aulani is under the impression that we'll have access to all four of the lagoon areas while we are there. Does anyone know if this is the case?  Forgive me if this is totally naive, but is Rainbow Reef not one of the four lagoons? I was telling her about the length of stay price vs the daily price and she was perplexed.  Also, does anyone know if we can bring in our snorkel equipment or do you have to use theirs?  I know WDW like the back of my hand...this not knowing everything is killing me LOL thank you!!


You both will have access to the 4 lagoons...which Rainbow Reef is not one of. It is not part of the beach, but essentially a salt water pool with fish in it. You have to have a Aulani wristband to go in there.
We were able to use our own snorkel gear...you can definitely use your own in the lagoons.


----------



## BobNed

nhmomx2 said:


> I love this thread!  Thank you all for sharing.  My sister, who is staying at the Ko Olina Beach while we're at Aulani is under the impression that we'll have access to all four of the lagoon areas while we are there. Does anyone know if this is the case?  Forgive me if this is totally naive, but is Rainbow Reef not one of the four lagoons? I was telling her about the length of stay price vs the daily price and she was perplexed.  Also, does anyone know if we can bring in our snorkel equipment or do you have to use theirs?  I know WDW like the back of my hand...this not knowing everything is killing me LOL thank you!!


Yes, you will have access to all four lagoons.  All beaches in the state of Hawaii are open to the public and cannot be blocked off.  Rainbow Reef is not one of the lagoons.  It is a pool-like structure constructed by Disney and part of Aulani.  Here is a picture of Rainbow Reef.


----------



## jpeka65844

Take a soft side cooler to take snacks and drinks to the pool/beach.  

Bring Ziploc bags. They would've been so useful (snacks, swimsuits, etc...)


----------



## nhmomx2

Girimama33 said:


> You both will have access to the 4 lagoons...which Rainbow Reef is not one of. It is not part of the beach, but essentially a salt water pool with fish in it. You have to have a Aulani wristband to go in there.
> We were able to use our own snorkel gear...you can definitely use your own in the lagoons.





BobNed said:


> Yes, you will have access to all four lagoons.  All beaches in the state of Hawaii are open to the public and cannot be blocked off.  Rainbow Reef is not one of the lagoons.  It is a pool-like structure constructed by Disney and part of Aulani.  Here is a picture of Rainbow Reef.



Thank you...that is exactly how I was starting to picture it.  I was starting to think of Typhoon Lagoon and the Shark Reef type of thing, but to a much higher standard only because you had to pay for it.  I couldn't picture it because every time I pulled up a map I would see the four lagoons.


----------



## PlutoFan10

With construction going on next door at the Four Seasons (being converted from JW Marriott), I don't believe there is access to that lagoon.  I know they have the walking path by the beach blocked, or at least they did in May 2015.


----------



## Amw1064

I know all the pools and lazy river are open this week until at least 8, some until 10:00. Starlit Hui has been Sunday, Tuesday & Thursday.


----------



## nemofans

We just got back from Aulani and we had an amazing time!  Some of the pools were open late: lazy river til 8pm, main pool til 10pm, infinity pool til 8pm, menehune bridge & rainbow reef til 5pm.

We did not need to wait in line much at all.  We did not bother with the line for Aunty's Beach House as we only did drop off.  We did sign them up for Fish Are Friends class ahead of time.  My boys (6 & 10) loved Aunty's!  They also loved the Menehune Adventure Trail activity.  They diid both outside & inside trails.  The inside trail gives the kids a token to keep!

We got in line for Starlit Hui after 7:30pm so we were seated fairly quickly.

Rainbow Reef was crowded when it opened in morning so we waited til lunchtime which was much better.

We didn't have issues with food choices as there are different choices throughout day.  We used Ulu Cafe a lot, especially after the other food stands closed.

We were in a hotel room #136 (king & pull out sofa).  Our view was of one of the lazy river entrances.  I was worried about noise being on the ground floor, but when the balcony is closed, it blocks out the sound.  We actually enjoyed having a ground floor room as we kept our own snorkeling gear on the patio so we could just grab it when ready for rainbow reef & drop it off easy after w/o going inside.  That way we weren't lugging a lot of stuff everywhere.


----------



## tino0120

Just came back from Aulani 2 weeks ago and it was awesome!
1. If you have car, buy grocery from Target (or Costco if you are member).  Target nearby has pretty good selection of grocery and alcohol! =)  If you don't have car, you can walk across the street to the Island Country Market (ABC stores) for a small selection of grocery (milk, bread, cereal) and some cheap souvenir!
2. Rainbow Reef was slightly crowded but they do control maximum number of people going in.  It was worth it for 1st time snorkeling! 
3. Went to Paradise Cove Luau which was within walking distance and had a great time! (Average food, plenty of activities for adult and kids, good show, and good alcohol selections)


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi for two adults what would you book at aulani BEFORE you arrive
 - restaurant
- refillable drinks

What else please


----------



## eeyorefanuk

It is looking like we will be there mon, tues, wed night

Is there anything that goes on particularly on these nights


----------



## nemofans

Tues night is the Starlit Hui show.
I would also book spa appts, like massages! 
On Mon, i think they have a catamaran outing to go snorkeling.  We arrived too late on Mon to do it.


----------



## tino0120

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi for two adults what would you book at aulani BEFORE you arrive
> - restaurant
> - refillable drinks
> 
> What else please


We were also 2 adults that had an amazing time at Aulani.
For restaurants, we did both Disney Character Breakfast at Makahiki and 'Ama'Ama.  (Both reserved before arrival)
Disney Character Breakfast was fun if you like to have a little dose of Disney Magic in your vacation.
AmaAma has some good view, fresh seafood, and some delicious dishes.
If you don't have another plan (like Luau), definitely try them out.
We didn't buy the refillable mug. We bought 24 bottles of water from Target and half of the time we were off the resort, so we didn't feel like it was needed to buy the mug.
For excursion, I definitely recommend trying out the Kualoa Ranch for ATV or horseback riding tour! (Aulani has this excursion on Thursday tho.  But if you are renting car, highly recommended.  We had a great time!)


----------



## nemofans

Something to know if you are staying in regular hotel room (not DVC) is that ULU Cafe has a microwave and toaster to use.  I brought indiv cereal bowls for breakfast for my kids, so we just brought those to ULU and bought milk for them.  If I had known about the microwave & toaster, I would have brought other breakfast stuff.


----------



## MickeyLovestheU

We went in mid January and learned that the Hawaii resident rate changes the resort on weekends.  An extreme increase in guests on Saturday and Sunday pools were crowded.  CM's told us they had 130 one night stays Saturday into Sunday.   Quick Service breakfast took more than a half hour to acquire on Sunday Morning and the line was so long we saw guests mistakenly taking dirty trays off the garbage can outside where the line started.   Tuesday through Friday night was perfect and went by too fast.


----------



## gioiamama

MickeyLovestheU said:


> We went in mid January and learned that the Hawaii resident rate changes the resort on weekends.  An extreme increase in guests on Saturday and Sunday pools were crowded.  CM's told us they had 130 one night stays Saturday into Sunday.   Quick Service breakfast took more than a half hour to acquire on Sunday Morning and the line was so long we saw guests mistakenly taking dirty trays off the garbage can outside where the line started.   Tuesday through Friday night was perfect and went by too fast.


As a Hawaii resident I can confirm that yes this is true. Many of us will take a stay-cation to the resort arriving early Saturday and leaving late Sunday. I personally prefer to stay two nights but weekends can get crazy during high times. My family and I choose to go during the offseason when the resort is not busy as it's not my idea of relaxing when we have to wake up at the crack of dawn to find our spot by the pool! Ps...our rates aren't that low either. In fact for our next stay I'm seriously considering renting points!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Ula cafe. We have a free quick service breakfast. Is it just like say Saratoga in wdw choices? any recommendations.  

Has anyone had this offer before? Wondering if it has to be breakfast or can use for lunch?

Thanks


----------



## Amw1064

Ula cafe does not have the normal Disney choices in food.  It is all a bit different.  (at least at lunch or dinner)  We didn't ever go in there at breakfast.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I tried to find a menu but couldn't 

Wonder what things offered for breakfast


----------



## nemofans

At Ulu Cafe, I had their egg & cheese croissant sandwich one day & the french toast another.  The sandwich was good, but not the french toast.  We tried the donuts there and they were not good.   My kids didn't like them either.  I really liked the banana muffins.  They also had oatmeal which we didn't try.  I ordered a pizza from there one night which was good.  There are a few choices for lunch/dinner meals which change each day.  Some days my Dh liked the meal choices, other days he didn't.  My kids never wanted the meal choices there.  They liked the kids already made meals on the left side fridge section, like pbj sandwich or tuna sandwich both with fruits and veggies and came with a drink.  They had salads in there too.
My kids liked the california rolls at the snack stand by the beach.  DH & I liked the Blue Hawaiian frozen beverage at that stand too!

Some bits of info for those of you that have the Disney Visa & plan on using reward dollars there.
First, you can use your rewards card to pay for things at Ulu Cafe and the lobby store instead of charging to your room.  I don't know about the other stands just b/c we didn't try it.
Second, we had a big amount on our rewards card to use which I wanted to apply towards our hotel room to greatly knock down that price.  However, they charged the total cost of our room to our credit card the day we arrived, so I could't apply any of the reward dollars to it when I checked halfway through our trip.  I wish I knew they would do that b/c I would have them use the rewards card to do that at check in.  I was able to use rewards dollars on everything else we charged to the room, but I was still left with $700 that could have helped towards the room cost.


----------



## AZMermaid

We both had and enjoyed the breakfast burritos at Ulu. My son got the yogurt and fruit prepackaged meal and I think my daughter had the French toast and ate it. They have a ton of muffins and pastries and we enjoyed all the ones we tried, especially the macadamia nut muffin.


----------



## tino0120

eeyorefanuk said:


> I tried to find a menu but couldn't
> 
> Wonder what things offered for breakfast



http://www.disboards.com/threads/aulani-ulu-cafe.3215809/
Here is a photo of the breakfast menu for Ulu cafe that somebody posted on the other post!


----------



## Amw1064

I brought a Disney rewards visa as well. You could use it anywhere at the resort. For the kids armband, paddle board rentals, snacks, food, gift shop, etc. We are DVC and do not pay for room but had $59 in taxes and I used it to pay for that as well.  On arrival I took charging off of our room cards and the final night I went down and paid for any balance with my rewards card.


----------



## AZMermaid

We had that issue as well. We weren't paying for the room (DVC) but they charged the first $1000ish to our card before we went down and added gift cards to the bill. It ended up that they only had to charge another $30 at the end of the stay and we spent all our gift cards and Disney Visa money. I want to say they were willing to refund the charged amount, but we didn't have way more gift cards than the additional uncharged balance if that makes sense. I want to say we had an extra $100 or so in gift cards that they could not apply at the time we went to the desk and we knew we still had breakfast at Ama Ama and the photopass CD to cover, so it worked out okay. We just used the gift cards to pay for those directly.  She did mention we could not put gift cards onto the room balance before there was a balance, so it seems like you have to find the sweet spot when there is a balance, but not so high a balance that they process the charge. Taking room charging off would have been a good idea.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

tino0120 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/aulani-ulu-cafe.3215809/
> Here is a photo of the breakfast menu for Ulu cafe that somebody posted on the other post!


Thank you so much


----------



## rms123

A few questions:
There are conflicting posts about bringing your own beverages (including alcohol) down to the pool.  I'd love to make some mixed drinks and bring some beer down.  Will they allow that?

Was there anything you wished you had brought for the kitchen?  Do they have blenders?

Is there a minimum age for the rainbow reef?

Thanks!


----------



## nemofans

There is a sign at the gate leading to beach that says no alcohol beyond this point.  I am sure you could bring down your own by the pool, just nothing in glass bottles.


----------



## BraveCruiser

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi for two adults what would you book at aulani BEFORE you arrive
> - restaurant
> - refillable drinks
> 
> What else please



If you want to do Pearl Harbor, I would recommend doing the excursion from Aulani and book early. The presale tickets sell out quickly and if you try to just go there and get a ticket, it's likely your timed ticket to the Arizona will be later in the day from when you arrive. The excursion has the same restrictions but our tour operator was able to get us tickets for morning so that we didn't have to spend as long there. If you have a car and are driving to Pearl Harbor, I recommend being there when they open so you can get in and out.


----------



## SingingMom

Book any excursions ahead of time.  There are very few that include transportation, if you haven't rented a car.

Make some time to visit another beach. We were very disappointed with Aulani's man made lagoon.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

SingingMom said:


> Book any excursions ahead of time.  There are very few that include transportation, if you haven't rented a car.
> 
> Make some time to visit another beach. We were very disappointed with Aulani's man made lagoon.



How far away is the beach you recommend


----------



## Sir William

rms123 said:


> A few questions:
> There are conflicting posts about bringing your own beverages (including alcohol) down to the pool.  I'd love to make some mixed drinks and bring some beer down.  Will they allow that?
> 
> Was there anything you wished you had brought for the kitchen?  Do they have blenders?
> 
> Is there a minimum age for the rainbow reef?
> 
> Thanks!




I've seen people bring their own beverages down to the grills to enjoy while cooking.  Haven't noticed at the pools because I don't spend much time there. 

You can request a blender from housekeeping.  

Kitchen has most things you'll need, but we bought some aluminum foil to keep leftovers in and also to cover food from the grill up to the room.  We did buy a silicon spatula to use for scrambled eggs and omelets (the room has the pancake turner style spatula), but that was all we needed.  I do the cooking so I've kept the meals simple and within the range of the pots, pans and utensils provided.  We also brought/bought dishwasher tablets and a small bottle of washing detergent.  Housekeeping had delivered additional paper towels and TP on request.

I've seen some very young children in the Reef, but I would say the youngest is about 4-5.  Just a guess as I'm looking at the fish, not my fellow snorkelers.  Everyone is required to wear a flotation vest; for adults it's inflatable and for children it's solid, so the child must be large enough to wear at least the smallest available vest.  There are also two viewing windows so if you don't want to snorkel, or don't want to pay to use the Reef, you can view some of the fish from there.  By the way, the water is very cold.  Most people don't stay too long.


----------



## SingingMom

eeyorefanuk said:


> How far away is the beach you recommend


DH and DD took a surfing lesson for DD's 21st birthday. It included transportation - with "girls who surf" company. I don't know where we went, but it was beautiful. Warm, clean, pretty waves. What I expected Aulani's beach to be like.  We did not rent a car, since I wanted hubby to relax.  We should have rented the car. Lol


----------



## carissa1970

Best beach we found was at the end of the road, if you keep driving on the highway and do not get off at the exit for Aulani...stay on that road until it dead ends at one of the most beautiful beaches I've ever seen!  Probably a 30 min drive at most,, goes through some small town areas, and beautiful scenery.  If you look on a map, you will see how the highway ends.  There are even restrooms and a shower.  Very windy, though.


----------



## Sir William

rms123 said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Is there a minimum age for the rainbow reef?
> 
> Thanks!



Checked with the CM at Rainbow Reef earlier today.  There is no age limit on for Rainbow Reef, however young children need to wear a flotation device (provided and required for everyone in Rainbow Reef), and has to be capable of snorkeling on their own.

Just passing on what they told me a couple hours ago.


----------



## Amw1064

I wish I would have known how long I would be having Aulani "withdrawals".  Honestly I am 2 weeks home and it is all I think about.


----------



## nemofans

Young kids don't have to use a snorkel in rainbow reef.  They were fine with our DS just using goggles and a life vest.


----------



## alohamom

Amw1064 said:


> I wish I would have known how long I would be having Aulani "withdrawals".  Honestly I am 2 weeks home and it is all I think about.



LOL-I totally know this feeling. Hang in there!


----------



## lodge

That Aulani is part of a homeowner's association and one may not use their own paddleboards, scuba gear (to leave from the Aulani beach), boogie boards. This should seriously be mentioned somewhere.
Not trying to be a Debbie-Downer but we weren't too fond of Aulani besides the above points. I think we are accustomed to the diversity of activities at WDW or DL, as well as the improvements on line problems (advent of the FP+ system as opposed to Aulani's outdated stand-in-line 30 minutes prior to opening of community center and kid's club.


----------



## sahara910

carissa1970 said:


> Best beach we found was at the end of the road, if you keep driving on the highway and do not get off at the exit for Aulani...stay on that road until it dead ends at one of the most beautiful beaches I've ever seen!  Probably a 30 min drive at most,, goes through some small town areas, and beautiful scenery.  If you look on a map, you will see how the highway ends.  There are even restrooms and a shower.  Very windy, though.


When I am looking at a map are you saying to the east side of Oahu or NW side?  
also for Rainbow Reef does anyone know if it is actually warmer in the summer?  It said 82 but no way that was right in November lol My son wanted to try but it was too cold for him.  Good to know he can use goggles instead though!


----------



## carissa1970

sahara910 said:


> When I am looking at a map are you saying to the east side of Oahu or NW side?
> also for Rainbow Reef does anyone know if it is actually warmer in the summer?  It said 82 but no way that was right in November lol My son wanted to try but it was too cold for him.  Good to know he can use goggles instead though!


NW side. I'm sorry I don't have better details.  Let's say you were driving to Aulani from the airport.  If you kept driving past the exit off the highway, the road eventually dead ends at the beach.  I found a couple photos.  Besides us, there were about 10 others there, most were snorkeling.


----------



## gioiamama

Does anyone know if the refillable mugs are using the rfid chips as in the parks? Or are they self service honor system as in the past?


----------



## AlaskaMOM

carissa1970 said:


> NW side. I'm sorry I don't have better details.  Let's say you were driving to Aulani from the airport.  If you kept driving past the exit off the highway, the road eventually dead ends at the beach.  I found a couple photos.  Besides us, there were about 10 others there, most were snorkeling.
> View attachment 108916 View attachment 108917



I know exactly which beach youre talking about. It's just past the town of Makaha. A very nice local (not touristy at all) area we rented a home there a couple years ago and loved the neighborhood feel. But anyway the beach there is nice, and has the basics: lifeguards, restrooms, good parking lot. Hope that helps


----------



## southerngirl528

I think anyone expecting an immersive "Disney" experience akin to DL or WDW is going to be less than happy at Aulani. One thing Disney has said since before ground was broken was that Aulani would be "big Hawaii, little Disney". IOW the emphasis is on Hawaii, it's history, culture, language, music and lore. And those things are precisely why we LOVE Aulani. As someone that truly loves Hawaii, I would have been greatly surprised and disappointed if it had been too "disney-fied".

Had Disney not done their homework and demonstrated their commitment to Hawaii, they could never have recruited some of the most revered Hawaiian artists and cultural kumu (teachers). Keali'i Reichel was very reticent when Disney asked him to be a cultural consultant and had no interest initially, but a friend talked him into just meeting with Disney to check it out. After that meeting, Keali'i became very instrumental, along with many other highly regarded natives and cultural experts, to give their input into all things Aulani. Keali'i wrote the chant for Aulani and was present for the blessing ceremony of Aulani at their opening. His handprint is all over the Starlit Hui as well. Aulani has top-notch live Hawaiian music in their 2 lounges, including many Na Hoku award winners. To bring more "Disney" to Aulani than there currently is would, IMHO, take away from the wonderful marriage of Hawaiian aloha spirit and Disney pixie dust.


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for posting the Makaha beach area pics Carissa-so beautiful!


----------



## DisMom829

So glad I found this thread!  I'm patiently and secretively making plans to take the kiddos Thanksgiving break 2016!  We are DVC, so I have to wait for the 7 month window to open up.  I've started a notebook with tips found on this thread.  We plan on renting a car so we can explore the island.  My kids will be 15/11 by then.  Will 7 days on island (not including travel days) be sufficient?  I know we have enough points for a 7 day stay, but we could move to cash if longer is recommended.  Main things on DH's list are Pearl Harbor and USS Arizona visit, pineapple plantation and beach time.


----------



## southerngirl528

Sounds like an awesome family trip plan, DisMom829! As for whether 7 days being enough? First, do you mean 7 nights? Which really gives you 6 full days. Where are you flying from? Have you and the fam ever been to Hawaii? Are you going to visit any other islands while in Hawaii?

For us as east coasters, it's quite a flight to Hawaii so I much prefer a longer stay. Our shortest thus far has been 12 nights. If you can't do that much, you certainly should not feel badly, just enjoy every moment you DO have!


----------



## DisMom829

southerngirl528 said:


> Sounds like an awesome family trip plan, DisMom829! As for whether 7 days being enough? First, do you mean 7 nights? Which really gives you 6 full days. Where are you flying from? Have you and the fam ever been to Hawaii? Are you going to visit any other islands while in Hawaii?
> 
> For us as east coasters, it's quite a flight to Hawaii so I much prefer a longer stay. Our shortest thus far has been 12 nights. If you can't do that much, you certainly should not feel badly, just enjoy every moment you DO have!



We will be flying from Houston, Texas.  Leaving out on a Saturday, and returning home on a Sunday.  I've been looking at flights for this year watching schedules.  So 9 days, 8 nights total. We have never been to Hawaii, this will be our first trip and right now we only have planned on staying only on the island of O'ahu.  So far I have we will arrive on a Saturday, get a rental car and buy groceries/supplies at Target/Safeway.  Sunday explore the resort.  Monday maybe visit the Dole Plantation/North Shore.  Tuesday, Pearl Harbor.  Leaving Wednesday-Saturday open.  We would leave for home on Sunday.  This is the early planning and over a year away.  But I'm a planner


----------



## southerngirl528

That sounds like a pretty nice plan to me, DisMom! I especially like that you have left several days open to just enjoy the resort. Or whatever!   With 8 nights, if it was me I would just stay right at Aulani/Oahu the entire trip. I think one of the loveliest parts of a Hawaii vacation is just…being. Just soaking in how lovely it all is. (I think I just felt my blood pressure drop a couple of points…LOL) Are you a Costco member? There's a Costco and that Big Target (not a SuperTarget, but has lots of groceries plus alcohol for those that want that) just about a 5 minute drive from Aulani.


----------



## DisMom829

Thanks southerngirl528! I think my blood pressure is dropping as I look at pictures tonight, LOL.  We're not Costco member's, but both DH and I have membership discounts available thru work, so we'll be joining before we go.  Hoping to take advantage of the car rental discount with Costco also.  We may put a relax day between sight seeing days just to take it all in.  We've been to the Bahama's and Jamaica several times.  We absolutely love Jamaica.  But we feel it's time to branch out and explore Hawaii.


----------



## southerngirl528

Aloha again, DisMom. I can tell you that as a Floridian, I've had a number of people ask why we travel all the way to Hawaii when we have the Caribbean just a short flight away. I think the Caribbean is wonderful with some gorgeous beaches. But in my mind, there is little to compare. The mountains of Hawaii are the largest in the world. The fact that I can get in our rental at sea level and within about an hour and a half, be 2 miles above sea level, needing a coat, long pants and mittens. And I have a view of what seems to be the entire world. Hawaii is part of the U.S. My vacation dollars stay here at home. They speak English and I find the Hawaiian culture fascinating. Going to church on the beach in whale season, with Humpbacks breaching behind the makeshift pulpit, honu (sea turtles) popping their heads up for a breath, breezes that are soft and fragrant,…. I could go on, but for my DH and myself, we feel we have found a little slice of heaven in Hawaii. Do all people agree? Thankfully, no!   I mean, aren't we all glad that our own "special place" is not EVERY one's favorite spot? 

Aulani is a really special place. Some people "get it". Some don't And that's okay. But I have a feeling that you and yours will love it too.  Happy planning!


----------



## Amw1064

DisMom, Southerngirl528 can vouch for me.  I also live in Florida and would never give Hawaii a try.  We finally went about a month ago and we are in LOVE.  We bought more points so that Aulani can be a home resort for us.  I have been on 23 Disney cruises and Disney World more times than one can count. However, I would give them both up to go to Aulani.  It is just amazing. We stayed 10 nights and I felt it was absolutely perfect.  I am already planning for next summer as well.


----------



## southerngirl528

Ah, Amw….you have been "bitten" by the bug!   And you are now under the spell of Hawaii! And ain't it GRAND???


----------



## AZMermaid

Agreed- I never thought we could like a place THAT much more than Disneyland, but we do. It was amazing- best vacation ever.


----------



## Keira1387

Amw1064 said:


> DisMom, Southerngirl528 can vouch for me.  I also live in Florida and would never give Hawaii a try.  We finally went about a month ago and we are in LOVE.  We bought more points so that Aulani can be a home resort for us.  I have been on 23 Disney cruises and Disney World more times than one can count. However, I would give them both up to go to Aulani.  It is just amazing. We stayed 10 nights and I felt it was absolutely perfect.  I am already planning for next summer as well.



I'm so glad to hear this! I am a Floridian, and a DCL addict with 10 Disney cruises under my belt. I'm sad to miss DCL next year to go to Aulani, but I think this could easily become my new favorite.


----------



## Amw1064

Keira1387 said:


> I'm so glad to hear this! I am a Floridian, and a DCL addict with 10 Disney cruises under my belt. I'm sad to miss DCL next year to go to Aulani, but I think this could easily become my new favorite.


I think you are making a great decision.


----------



## wanderlust7

Random tip for anybody celebrating a birthday at Aulani and has a car.  I thought the Mickey and Friends Luau ice-cream cake from Baskin-Robbins really fit Aulani!  We got it from the Baskin-Robbins in Kapolei about 15 minutes drive from Aulani.  I think this was the 1/3 sheet size and was about $33.  We had 5 adults and 4 kids and had a couple slices left over.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

That is soooooo cute


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi

If getting a taxi to a food shop which one would you recommend and any idea of taxi cost

Probably a stupid question but do any companies deliver to aulani ?


----------



## herc1997

Amw1064 said:


> I wish I would have known how long I would be having Aulani "withdrawals".  Honestly I am 2 weeks home and it is all I think about.


Two weeks, Try almost a year. Almost every day someone in our family says something about Aulani. It really is too bad that we won't be able to get there again until 2017.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Would you say September is a busy time ?


----------



## southerngirl528

Eeyorefanuk, I could be wrong but my guess is that September is normally pretty calm, but with all us that will be staying pre and post DCL Hawaii cruise, the place will be rocking!!!


----------



## E&Cmom

eeyorefanuk said:


> Would you say September is a busy time ?



I can't speak for later on but if you go following Labour Day it is calm. We were there last year from Thursday before to Thursday after Labour day. The first part was busy but the day after the long weekend was so quiet. No lines for anything and no problem getting chairs.  I wish I had pushed our trip a few days back.


----------



## wdrl

wanderlust7 said:


> Random tip for anybody celebrating a birthday at Aulani and has a car.  I thought the Mickey and Friends Luau ice-cream cake from Baskin-Robbins really fit Aulani!  We got it from the Baskin-Robbins in Kapolei about 15 minutes drive from Aulani.  I think this was the 1/3 sheet size and was about $33.  We had 5 adults and 4 kids and had a couple slices left over.
> 
> View attachment 109545


I love the cake!


----------



## carissa1970

alohamom said:


> Thanks for posting the Makaha beach area pics Carissa-so beautiful!


It was not Makaha beach area...way beyond that.  I wasn't sure, but what tipped me off was that there were no houses nearby, nor any lifeguards.  It is right under the satellite trackers.  I'm going to try to attach a map.  Yokohama Bay is what I'm thinking.  You can see where the highway ends on the map.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Wow great thread.  We just booked feb 12-20 2016 - will be my 'I beat cancer' celebration trip as well as dh 50th birthday and ds' 16th birthday.  Has been such a stressful year we all needed something to look forward to and to plan for - should all be over after my stem cell transplant in September!!

can anyone tell me how busy it typically is at that time?  And both of my boys (21 and 16) want to do pearl harbour - can we get tickets ahead of time and are we better to do a tour through Disney or just go on our own?  We will be renting a car for the whole time.  I believe I read dvc members get free parking anyway!!
Also want to do a luau - where is the best place for that?


----------



## southerngirl528

Aloha BitsnBearsMom!
Wow! What a blessing that you are on your way to being healed of cancer! And what a lovely, lovely way to celebrate that blessing!

We've visited twice in the late January and mid-Feb time period. If your dates are Presidents Week, it will likely be pretty busy, but don't let that deter you. Even if the pool decks are pretty full there are always lots of loungers on the beach lagoon. We had no problem finding nice pool chairs near the new grotto pool this last January. Aulani is amazing! 

As for Pearl Harbor, go to the Trip Advisor Oahu forum. "Dusty" on there is fabulous to post the latest news on obtaining USS Arizona Memorial tickets in advance. Yes, DVC Members do NOT pay the daily parking fee. I recommend doing Pearl Harbor on your own. We did get tickets for early morning (be sure to be aware of rush hour as the traffic is BRUTAL going toward Honolulu at morning rush hour), and after we did the USS Arizona Memorial we bought tickets for the Bowfin submarine and toured it as well. There's LOTS to see and do there and you could easily spend the entire day. It is an experience I recommend to everyone. 

Happy planning! Oh! And I looooooooove the horse in your avatar!!


----------



## southerngirl528

Carissa1970, where did you find that darling map of Oahu?? SO cute! I've looked at lots of maps of the Hawaiian islands online, but don't' recall that one.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

southerngirl528 said:


> Aloha BitsnBearsMom!
> Wow! What a blessing that you are on your way to being healed of cancer! And what a lovely, lovely way to celebrate that blessing!
> 
> We've visited twice in the late January and mid-Feb time period. If your dates are Presidents Week, it will likely be pretty busy, but don't let that deter you. Even if the pool decks are pretty full there are always lots of loungers on the beach lagoon. We had no problem finding nice pool chairs near the new grotto pool this last January. Aulani is amazing!
> 
> As for Pearl Harbor, go to the Trip Advisor Oahu forum. "Dusty" on there is fabulous to post the latest news on obtaining USS Arizona Memorial tickets in advance. Yes, DVC Members do NOT pay the daily parking fee. I recommend doing Pearl Harbor on your own. We did get tickets for early morning (be sure to be aware of rush hour as the traffic is BRUTAL going toward Honolulu at morning rush hour), and after we did the USS Arizona Memorial we bought tickets for the Bowfin submarine and toured it as well. There's LOTS to see and do there and you could easily spend the entire day. It is an experience I recommend to everyone.
> 
> Happy planning! Oh! And I looooooooove the horse in your avatar!!



Thanks!!  Will for sure head over there and check that out - my 16yo is a history buff so pearl harbour is top on his list.

Any other suggestions on what we should see or do while we are there?  This will be our first time to Hawaii.

Feeling blessed that I will be well and able to do the trip.  Has been a long journey but I will be A-ok very soon!!!   And the horse is my 16yo's jumper!!  Terrifying to watch but love being around the horses!!  It is great therapy!!


----------



## southerngirl528

That thread I mentioned on the other site will give you TONS of great info on Pearl Harbor. Here's the website for the national monument at Pearl Harbor:

http://www.nps.gov/valr/index.htm

The USS Missouri is there to tour, there is an aviation museum among lots of other displays and museums. Most days they will have a WWII survivor there to meet. Pretty awesome stuff. The USS Arizona Memorial was beyond moving. Keep in mind you can bring NO bags of any kind to tour the memorial. NONE. You can bring your phone only if it is turned to silent and you are using it solely as a camera. There is a bag check for a nominal charge there. Fabulous local place to have breakfast that's quite close to Pearl Harbor is the Highway Inn. YUM!


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for the clarification and for this awesome map!


----------



## carissa1970

I googled "oahu beach map" and found this one!  It is cute.  I need to see if they have the other oarts of the island as well.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Exactly how far before can you do on line check in for aulani please


----------



## tino0120

eeyorefanuk said:


> Exactly how far before can you do on line check in for aulani please


"Online Check-In is available 10 days before Check-In. This service allows Members to pre-register for an upcoming stay, and upon arrival, pick up their welcome folder at the designated Online Check-In area in the Resort lobby. "


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thank you


----------



## devonsmommy

I just read through all 33 pages!  Thanks so much.  I've taken notes.
We plan on going late June 2016.

Any other must do excursions that haven't already been mentioned?  Kids will be 8 and 10.


----------



## papertraveller

This thread is an invaluable treasure trove of information -- thank you everyone!
We are planning a two-week vacation, first to Aulani and then to Maui. Pearl Harbor is definitely on the list. Would you recommend staying first in Honolulu for one night and then doing the tour -- or would it make any difference if we just started from Aulani anyway?
Also, we are wondering about best recommendations for tours. I know everyone is saying that Island Time will take over. I'm interested in surfing lessons for our daughter, who will be 16, as well as food truck finds, snorkelling excursions and other 'must dos'.
I note that many people have mentioned booking trips through the resort -- when and how did you do this?
I also am looking for info on on-site reservations for dining. How is this done?
Thanks!


----------



## tino0120

papertraveller said:


> I note that many people have mentioned booking trips through the resort -- when and how did you do this?
> I also am looking for info on on-site reservations for dining. How is this done?
> Thanks!


You can make on-site dining reservation thru Aulani website: https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/dining/reservation/
Only 2 restaurants are open for reservation. If you are interested in the Character breakfast, definitely book that ahead of time as it is quite popular!
You can book excursion thru Aulani on this website: https://aulaniexcursions.pleasantactivities.com/#/Home
You can also visit their tour desk at Aulani's lobby or Call Pleasant Activities at 1-800-840-6820.
Enjoy!


----------



## DenLo

We booked an excursion after we arrived at the resort. If your travel times are not flexible you might want to book in advance.  We have always rented a car and done most excursions on own and paid less for them at the site.


----------



## jollygreengirl

papertraveller, we just got back from Oahu and did surf lessons through West Oahu SUP.  They are very convenient to Aulani, just up the road in Waianae.  I cannot recommend them enough.  They were absolutely wonderful and so kind to our kids.  My ds said it was the "best day of his life" learning to surf.  

My dh and ds went to Pearl Harbor from Aulani, but not on a tour.  FYI, traffic is TERRIBLE from just east of Kapolei all the way to the Pearl/Hickam area in the early mornings.  If you don't already have Arizona tickets, then you'll need to leave Aulani VERY early to get in line for the ones they release first thing in the morning.  If you don't do a tour, then trying for tickets the day before at 7am is your best bet.  My guys spent the ENTIRE day down there doing all the Ford Island and Pearl stuff.  My ds enjoyed the Missouri the most.  

I made reservations for the character breakfast well before our trip, but I was able to get some non-dinner reservations at Ama Ama at the last minute through the website.  We really enjoyed eating at the poolside bar, Off the Hook (which doesn't need a reservation).  The food was a little more expensive than the counter service places, but much better and with fruit and veggies for the kids.  We ate there a few times, since it meant the kids could get right back to swimming.


----------



## Sur

We went to Pearl Harbor, on a weekday, and did not find traffic difficult- it keeps moving at the speed limit. We found that following the speed limit is typical (unlike other cities we've visited). We had one (thought it was better than none) advance purchase ticket, but didn't need it. They gave us three tickets for 1:30, which was 2 1/2 hours later, so we left, went to eat nearby (did some shopping at BestBuy and Goodwill [lots of sporting goods for kids, perfect to buy and give away] then returned. Parking can be full but people come and go often. Leave all bags in the car or you'll have to walk them back or pay for a locker. 

Go to the north shore, if possible. It's incredibly beautiful, perfect size waves in June/July for children to play and not get beat up. The slope of the sand is perfect too. Wear shoes to walk in the afternoon as the sand gets hot. There are feral chickens all over Hawaii, it's fun to watch them up by the vegetation. Dole plantation is something to see- a total tourist trap, but you'll likely never again see so many pineapple-themed items. Even if you aren't into pineapples, it's right on the way to the north shore, is free parking, and has great lotions to sample. They make you smell like a pineapple, however.


----------



## SingingMom

We did not rent a car, so we booked the Pearl Harbor excursion through Aulani.  It was great - bus ride with a very entertaining driver!


----------



## southerngirl528

Jollygreengirl is absolutely spot on about early morning rush hour traffic. We meant to leave by 6:30am for our 8:00am USS Arizona Memorial tickets, but left about 6:45am. Traffic was like a parking lot! If you go later in the morning as it sounds Sur's trip was, you should have little to no issue. It took us over an hour to get to Pearl Harbor from Aulani early in the morning.


----------



## Dugette

We did Pearl Harbor on the weekend and had no traffic issues at all.


----------



## jtkboston

Dugette said:


> We did Pearl Harbor on the weekend and had no traffic issues at all.


Phew!  That is my plan for my trip at the end of August--go to Pearl Harbor and Diamond Head on a Saturday.


----------



## nkereina

How far in advance can you make dining reservations at Aulani? How quickly do restaurants book up?


----------



## crystal1313

I've heard conflicting reports about being able to use the mask/snorkel you rent from rainbow reef in the ocean.  Do they allow you to take the mask/snorkel with you if you rent for the week?  Or do you turn it back in after using it at Rainbow reef?  Thank you!  (trying to debate buying my kids a mask/snorkel at the convenience store when we arrive or not)


----------



## Girimama33

crystal1313 said:


> I've heard conflicting reports about being able to use the mask/snorkel you rent from rainbow reef in the ocean.  Do they allow you to take the mask/snorkel with you if you rent for the week?  Or do you turn it back in after using it at Rainbow reef?  Thank you!  (trying to debate buying my kids a mask/snorkel at the convenience store when we arrive or not)


You need to return the mask at Rainbow Reef after your snorkel time, but you can get them from Makiki Joe's at the beach and take them offsite. They need to be returned by 5 pm when the shack closes. Even if you have the length of stay pass for Rainbow Reef, the snorkeling equipment must be returned daily.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you Girimama33!  When we get them from Makiki Joe's, are they free to use or is there a fee?  TIA!! =)  This thread is SO helpful!!


----------



## Girimama33

If you have the RR length of stay pass, you should be able to pick up the gear at MJ's at no charge.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you SO much!  One less thing I have to worry about, yay!


----------



## jtkboston

southerngirl528 said:


> Are you a Costco member? There's a Costco and that Big Target (not a SuperTarget, but has lots of groceries plus alcohol for those that want that) just about a 5 minute drive from Aulani.


Can one join Costco in person at the Kapolei store?  Or does it take too long so best done at home?


----------



## carissa1970

If it is like any other Costco, it should be relatively easy to do at the store.


----------



## southerngirl528

Jtkboston, the Costco's in Hawaii are pretty much exactly as we have on the mainland except that they carry some cool stuff we can't get here at our home Costco.   The membership desk looks like any other I have ever seen. You should have zero problems joining there at the Kapolei Costco.


----------



## ohigetit!

hi:
We are planning a trip to Aulani on Feb 21-27. I was wondering is their any shuttles to Pearl Harbor , or do you have to rent a car?


----------



## SingingMom

ohigetit! said:


> hi:
> We are planning a trip to Aulani on Feb 21-27. I was wondering is their any shuttles to Pearl Harbor , or do you have to rent a car?



We booked an excursion to Pearl Harbor at Aulani and it included transportation round trip.


----------



## nkereina

Safeway vs Walmart vs Target - which of these three would you choose for a grocery run? We're just two adults and will be looking for breakfast items, baked goods, lunch meat, beer, laundry stuff, and toiletries. Costco is out for us as we are not members and there isn't one in our town. Thanks!


----------



## carissa1970

nkereina said:


> Safeway vs Walmart vs Target - which of these three would you choose for a grocery run? We're just two adults and will be looking for breakfast items, baked goods, lunch meat, beer, laundry stuff, and toiletries. Costco is out for us as we are not members and there isn't one in our town. Thanks!


Target.  Safeway is super expensive, but we found Target to be about the same as our lcal Target, plus we use the Red Card debit card and save 5%.  For full disclosure, I am anti-Walmart, so I truly do not know how they compare price wise, but I would assume they are cheaper than the Safeway.


----------



## DenLo

We usually shop at the Target in Kapolei, but the selection is limited.  The grocery area is not going to have a variety similar to a grocery store.  It is similar to your local Target, but items will be missing or will be replaced with products preferred by the locals.  If you are willing to try new things or flavors you will enjoy the differences.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

We shopped at Target and Safeway and found Target had much better prices.


----------



## blondietink

We shopped at Target near Aulani and found we could not find a lot of things we wanted.  wished we had been able to find the Safeway.  We shopped at Safeway in Maui and found everything we wanted there.  On Oahu we did find a Wal-Mart on the way back from the North Shore and got some additional items there that Target did not have.  Where exactly is the Safeway near Aulani?


----------



## carissa1970

blondietink said:


> We shopped at Target near Aulani and found we could not find a lot of things we wanted.  wished we had been able to find the Safeway.  We shopped at Safeway in Maui and found everything we wanted there.  On Oahu we did find a Wal-Mart on the way back from the North Shore and got some additional items there that Target did not have.  Where exactly is the Safeway near Aulani?


Same exit as the Target, but the other direction (turn left after the bridge and go past the Costco).


----------



## blondietink

carissa1970 said:


> Same exit as the Target, but the other direction (turn left after the bridge and go past the Costco).



Thank you!


----------



## 77catwoman

Following. We will be there for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Sir William

nkereina said:


> Safeway vs Walmart vs Target - which of these three would you choose for a grocery run? We're just two adults and will be looking for breakfast items, baked goods, lunch meat, beer, laundry stuff, and toiletries. Costco is out for us as we are not members and there isn't one in our town. Thanks!



We fixed our own breakfasts and most dinners over our 14 day stay this summer.  DW is GF so we find it easier to cook our own meals than dine out, though Aulani is wonderful about preparing her delicious meals.  For breakfast we had eggs, bacon, fruit, juice, tea, bagels, and hot/cold cereal.  For dinner I cooked just about anything we would have eaten at home: spaghetti, chicken parmesan, grilled fish (several times), grilled chicken and steak, and other dishes we like.  Lunches were a mix.  I ate out most days as I was out exploring.  DW and DD usually ate at Aulani, either in our room or sometimes at Off the Hook.  

Can't really do a comparison of the stores as I'm retired military so we shopped at the Pearl Harbor commissary.  We did stop in Costco because I wanted to see what they carried and we picked up a few small items from Safeway that we'd forgotten at the commissary.  I thought the Safeway prices were only slightly more to what we pay in the Northern Virginia/DC area.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi

Has anyone got a photo of a recent aulani mug??


I drink alot of water so can I just buy it for hubby only 

Thanks


----------



## aheape1979

If you have a Costco membership, go there!  We bought macadamia nuts (8 bags total) and shipped home in a pre-paid box.  4 cups in a bag were cheaper than 1 cup here at home.  Vacuum sealed those babies and they are in the freezer.  I wish I would've bought more!  Banana macadamia nut bread takes me back every time!  
Also, Hawaiian Host choc. mac nuts are MUCH cheaper at Costco!  We bought 12 boxes for the price of 6 or 8 at the island market.  
One more thing....if you are getting fresh floral leis, buy them at Costco!  We bought them for our daughters on the way to the airport for our overnight flight back to the East coast, and they were perfect when we arrived home!  Plus, they are cheap!


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

Hope this is not too late, but if you meant the refillable mugs, we are here now, and this is what they look like.  The middle one, which we got in blue, also comes in green.


eeyorefanuk said:


>


----------



## jessicaanne86

I have been told that it is worth renting a car as cab fares add up very quickly and there is so much to do on the island.


----------



## rochmom4

Does anyone know if the coffee pots in the villas use basket filters or cone filters? We are hoping to bring some supplies from home for our trip.


----------



## blondietink

jessicaanne86 said:


> I have been told that it is worth renting a car as cab fares add up very quickly and there is so much to do on the island.



Yes, there is so much to do on Oahu that renting a car is an excellent idea. Pearl Harbor, Honolulu, North Shore, etc. are all worth seeing.   If you are staying on DVC points, parking is free at Aulani.  Otherwise there is a charge. Good rates are found at discounthawaiicarrental.com.  I am told Costco has good rates also, but we are not members as there aren't any Costco's around here.


----------



## wanderlust7

rochmom4 said:


> Does anyone know if the coffee pots in the villas use basket filters or cone filters? We are hoping to bring some supplies from home for our trip.



They use the basket type.


----------



## Bastion72

Finally going back to Hawaii after 11 years away. I was stationed there 7 years and worked at the Coast Guard base right up the road from Aulani. We're heading there on the 6th of sept. for a week. I just found out about the grills and am pretty excited to grill some fresh fish. Are there shuttles available to get to the shopping center in Kapolei? The movie theater? Etc. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Mtkgal

I can't remember if this was already mentioned or not, but if shopping at Target, they do not supply bags. You either need to bring your own or buy the reusable ones there.

The cheapest Macadamia nuts ended up being from a vendor at the swap meet. I wish I had known what a good deal they were, I would have purchased more there.  They even had the flavored ones. The caramel glazed ones are awesome!

Actually everything at the swap meet was a great deal. Saw many of the same exact items throughout the island for twice as much as the vendors at the swap offered.


----------



## Bastion72

BTW The swap meet is at Aloha Stadium. Thanks for reminding me.

http://www.alohastadiumswapmeet.net/


----------



## NancyDVC

This is a great thread!  We are planning to go in October, 2016. We plan on arriving on a Friday staying in Honolulu one night then taking the 7 day cruise on NCL's Pride of America to see some other islands. Then we plan on 8 nights at Aulani. My DBFF has some mobility issues so we plan on doing some excursions through the resort (Pearl Harbor and the Polynesian Cultural Center) and some things on our own. We will be renting a car.
Someone mentioned that the seating at the Starlit Hui was on grass mats. Are there chairs available for those who can not sit on the ground? If you go to the beach where the sea turtles are is it easier to walk along the beach or along the path in front of the resorts?


----------



## Girimama33

There are some chairs available to watch Starlit Hui. You need to get there early to claim those. The beaches where the turtles/monk seals are in front/behind the new Four Seasons. The path ends at the end of the lagoon for Aulani and the FS. There is no path there...only sand and/or rocks.

Sounds like an amazing trip. Happy planning!


----------



## jtkboston

For all you aviation enthusiasts, the lagoon beach is a great place to watch planes approaching HNL airport in the landing pattern.


----------



## nkereina

Any tips/reviews for the Spa at Aulani? Thinking about doing a couples package (we're honeymooning) but of course it's pricey, so would love to know if its worth it!


----------



## jtkboston

Also, I wish I'd known that I'll be spending on airfare for return visits!


----------



## Bastion72

Another question. Are there salt and pepper shakers in the rooms? We plan on doing some cooking and making a list of things we might need.


----------



## carissa1970

Bastion72 said:


> Another question. Are there salt and pepper shakers in the rooms? We plan on doing some cooking and making a list of things we might need.


I can't remember!  We brought our own seasonings in a divided pill container.  But I do know that you can get butter, sugar, salt, and pepper, in packets or ask at the restaurants.


----------



## NancyDVC

Thanks Girimama33. Nice to know we won't have to stand.


----------



## wanderlust7

Bastion72 said:


> Another question. Are there salt and pepper shakers in the rooms? We plan on doing some cooking and making a list of things we might need.



No salt or pepper, I remember looking when we were making our grocery list.


----------



## Bastion72

carissa1970 That's a great idea. 

Thanks Wanderlust7. I'll pack some, or just cruise by the restaurant.


----------



## cinderella78

The spa is WONDERFUL!  Make sure to take time before or after your treatment to enjoy the hydrotherapy garden.  It's definitely worth it.


----------



## cinderella78

Has anyone noticed that they post the daily iwa up on the aulani website?  I was just looking around today and saw the next few days posted. 

With that said, I saw that they now charge for a bunch of the fitness classes   They used to be free, now they are $15 per class.  Does anyone know when they started to consider the yoga classes a premium activity?


----------



## southerngirl528

Aloha Cinderella78. I didn't think they charged for yoga and just went to the Aulani website to see. Here's a link that says it's complimentary:

https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/activities/yoga-on-the-beach/

It does appear that some of the "specialty" yoga classes do have a charge?


----------



## cinderella78

Maybe it was just the ones they listed on the daily iwa that were an extra charge.  I hope so because I really enjoyed starting my day with yoga on the beach.  Thanks for checking.  

-Heidi


----------



## southerngirl528

You're welcome, Heidi! Hope your choice of yoga class is complimentary! The Daily Iwa is great, just don't forget to pick up the next day's version the evening before. They do not deliver them to your room. Have fun!


----------



## jtkboston

cinderella78 said:


> Has anyone noticed that they post the daily iwa up on the aulani website?  I was just looking around today and saw the next few days posted.


Great tip on the daily iwa posting on-line.  That helps when looking ahead a few days to plan for the kids to visit Aunty's and participate in specific activities.


----------



## Bastion72

Speaking of the Daily 'Iwa, why does it skip from tuesday to friday? Are there no activities on those days or did I miss something?


----------



## phil1914

I'm here now. DW called. No longer complimentary. Today they're offering Sunrise and Ocean Yoga - both premium experiences


----------



## jtkboston

If you drive down to the bottom level of the parking garage, there is another exit onto `Olani Street.  From there, you can easily turn left at a traffic light on Ali`inui Drive to head back to the highway.  This avoids having to do a U-turn on Ali`inui drive itself.

You can also enter the garage here, with a room key, even though it says Cast Member parking.


----------



## cinderella78

Thanks Phil for checking.  That's really a bummer that those are premium experiences now - especially since they didn't used to be.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

cinderella78 said:


> Has anyone noticed that they post the daily iwa up on the aulani website?  I was just looking around today and saw the next few days posted.
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give me the link I can't find it on line .  Sorry


----------



## Girimama33

cinderella78 said:


> Thanks Phil for checking.  That's really a bummer that those are premium experiences now - especially since they didn't used to be.


When I was there in March 2015, it seemed like they were charging for more (if not all) of the workout classes on the beach vs. when I was there in summer 2014.


----------



## phil1914

cinderella78 said:


> Thanks Phil for checking.  That's really a bummer that those are premium experiences now - especially since they didn't used to be.



DW has been doing yoga out on the lanai. She also went out to the left side of the cove. The grassy area near the trees


----------



## cinderella78

Here is the link: https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/about-aulani/

Then scroll down about half-way and on the right-hand side you will see Daily ‘Iwa: Aulani Activities Calendar click on the view activities calendar.


----------



## crystal1313

Hi!  I haven't actually been to Aulani yet, but I just booked our trip!  And wanted to pass this along:  

We were going to book hotel only, not a package (using Amex points for one airline ticket).  I assumed a package was flight and hotel, and I was wrong!  The wonderful CM I spoke with (Michael) was so helpful and told me that booking a rental car, airport shuttle or excursion along with the hotel room would qualify as a package.  This meant that instead of having to put a one night stay, plus tax down on a deposit (over 1,100 dollars since we reserved a 2 bedroom villa) for a hotel only reservation, we only had to put $400 down to secure our reservation because it's considered a package!  The package just has to be paid in full 30 days prior to arrival.  This helped us immensely since we were booking flights at the same time.  Just wanted to share in case someone else did not know that, just like me!

Here's a question, when you book the Pearl Harbor tour through Aulani, can you also visit the Missouri? Thank you!!


----------



## marissabee

BitsnBearsMom said:


> Wow great thread.  We just booked feb 12-20 2016 - will be my 'I beat cancer' celebration trip as well as dh 50th birthday and ds' 16th birthday.  Has been such a stressful year we all needed something to look forward to and to plan for - should all be over after my stem cell transplant in September!!
> 
> can anyone tell me how busy it typically is at that time?  And both of my boys (21 and 16) want to do pearl harbour - can we get tickets ahead of time and are we better to do a tour through Disney or just go on our own?  We will be renting a car for the whole time.  I believe I read dvc members get free parking anyway!!
> Also want to do a luau - where is the best place for that?


That is when we will be there! Im SO excited


----------



## Bastion72

We're here at Aulani right now. Some things: We're DVC members and staying in a one bedroom suite. Someone told us that there's filters in the coffee machines, ours has none. There's no salt/pepper in the room, but I got some from the snack stand next to the rainbow reef area, plus I got some soy sauce. There's an exit from the parking garage on the bottom level that saves you a few minutes of driving and a U-turn. Line up early for just about everything. We went to the Star Lit Hui show tonight and the line was forming up at 630 or so. We got in line at 645 or so and were about 15 feet from the stage. From our room on the 9th floor we're overlooking the stage. Great room. 

*Another great thing you might not know about! There's a room where you can hang out before or after you check in/out next to the Pau Hana Room, since check in is at 4pm and check out is at 10am. There's a TV and couches and A/C. It's a nice place just to hang out while you wait for your room.*


----------



## kungaloosh22

Bastion72 said:


> We're here at Aulani right now*.*



Thanks for the report! How are you finding the crowds at Aulani this time of year?


----------



## Bastion72

kungaloosh22 said:


> Thanks for the report! How are you finding the crowds at Aulani this time of year?



We checked in on Saturday 5 sept. and the place was crowded, but it was Labor Day weekend. This morning, 8 Sep, the crowds have dissipated a little, parking is easier on site, pool chairs aren't as full, pools aren't as crowded. We didn't bring the kids so Auntie's Playhouse isn't somewhere we line up for. The night show wasn't too bad a crowd, and the movie going on outside of our room isn't jam packed.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Has anyone got an email address for room requests please rather than through the "contact us" 

Many thanks


----------



## jtkboston

eeyorefanuk said:


> Has anyone got an email address for room requests please rather than through the "contact us"
> 
> Many thanks


For DVC points reservations, the website contact link to member services worked fine for me for room requests--they were able to assign a room that matched my request.  I sent the request about 2 weeks before arrival.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi

Sorry I should have said. Non DVC. Paying guest


----------



## kungaloosh22

Bastion72 said:


> We checked in on Saturday 5 sept. and the place was crowded, but it was Labor Day weekend. This morning, 8 Sep, the crowds have dissipated a little, parking is easier on site, pool chairs aren't as full, pools aren't as crowded. We didn't bring the kids so Auntie's Playhouse isn't somewhere we line up for. The night show wasn't too bad a crowd, and the movie going on outside of our room isn't jam packed.



That sounds pretty good. Thanks for the info! We're considering this time frame next year.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

marissabee said:


> That is when we will be there! Im SO excited



Wow, what a coincidence!  We will be there February 12-21, 2016 too!  

Regarding Pearl Harbor....if you have a car, I would skip the cost of the excursion through Aulani and just go yourself.  I like to go on a Wednesday, then I can hit the Aloha Stadium swap meet while we are in the city.  Tickets for Pearl Harbor can be obtained in advance here:  http://www.recreation.gov/showPage....arbor/home.jsp&contractCode=NRSO&parkId=72369

There is a Luau next door at Paradise Cove https://www.paradisecove.com/luau-packages/?gclid=CNvuzpG56scCFUhgfgodOjIDqw


----------



## Girimama33

crystal1313 said:


> Hi!  I haven't actually been to Aulani yet, but I just booked our trip!  And wanted to pass this along:
> 
> We were going to book hotel only, not a package (using Amex points for one airline ticket).  I assumed a package was flight and hotel, and I was wrong!  The wonderful CM I spoke with (Michael) was so helpful and told me that booking a rental car, airport shuttle or excursion along with the hotel room would qualify as a package.  This meant that instead of having to put a one night stay, plus tax down on a deposit (over 1,100 dollars since we reserved a 2 bedroom villa) for a hotel only reservation, we only had to put $400 down to secure our reservation because it's considered a package!  The package just has to be paid in full 30 days prior to arrival.  This helped us immensely since we were booking flights at the same time.  Just wanted to share in case someone else did not know that, just like me!
> 
> Here's a question, when you book the Pearl Harbor tour through Aulani, can you also visit the Missouri? Thank you!!


Hi Crystal ~ You are going to love Aulani. When are you going?
There are two different Pearl Harbor excursions you can book through Aulani. One is for the USS Arizona Memorial only (we did this one). You leave Aulani about 6:30 am. When you get to the USS Arizona Memorial grounds (also has a bunch of shops, museums and the Bowfin Submarine. We had time to tour all of these before our 8:30 movie and tender time. We were back at Aulani by noon. The other goes to Punchbowl cemetery, USS Arizona and the USS MO. I have not done that one personally, but have heard good things about it.
Let me know if you have any other questions about Aulani or Hawaii in general (I used to live there). Happy planning.


----------



## Girimama33

eeyorefanuk said:


> Has anyone got an email address for room requests please rather than through the "contact us"
> 
> Many thanks


We paid cash for our rooms last summer and I just called Aulani directly to put in my room requests (I had 2 rooms booked). My request was fortunately honored as well.
The # I called was 808 674 6200.


----------



## crystal1313

Girimama33 said:


> Hi Crystal ~ You are going to love Aulani. When are you going?
> There are two different Pearl Harbor excursions you can book through Aulani. One is for the USS Arizona Memorial only (we did this one). You leave Aulani about 6:30 am. When you get to the USS Arizona Memorial grounds (also has a bunch of shops, museums and the Bowfin Submarine. We had time to tour all of these before our 8:30 movie and tender time. We were back at Aulani by noon. The other goes to Punchbowl cemetery, USS Arizona and the USS MO. I have not done that one personally, but have heard good things about it.
> Let me know if you have any other questions about Aulani or Hawaii in general (I used to live there). Happy planning.



Hi Girimama33!!  Our trip is July 11-18, 2016!  We are SO excited!!  We are going to celebrate our 15 year wedding anniversary and my parents 41st wedding anniversary!  (and my parents and DS6 and DS8 have never flown on an airplane before!)  We are now considering just renting a car for the day, since there are so many of us instead of the tour.  Do you park in the same area for everything (USS Arizona and the USS MO)? Thank you so much!!!

Also, since we are not DVC members, we are thinking to take the Speddi-shuttle to and from the airport, but I am reading some not so great reviews.  Anyone offer any advice and/or experience with that?  We just really don't want to pay the $35 parking fee and other than Pearl Harbor, don't have plans to venture offsite much.  We really want to relax and enjoy all that Aulani has to offer.  TIA!


----------



## Girimama33

crystal1313 said:


> Hi Girimama33!!  Our trip is July 11-18, 2016!  We are SO excited!!  We are going to celebrate our 15 year wedding anniversary and my parents 41st wedding anniversary!  (and my parents and DS6 and DS8 have never flown on an airplane before!)  We are now considering just renting a car for the day, since there are so many of us instead of the tour.  Do you park in the same area for everything (USS Arizona and the USS MO)? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Also, since we are not DVC members, we are thinking to take the Speddi-shuttle to and from the airport, but I am reading some not so great reviews.  Anyone offer any advice and/or experience with that?  We just really don't want to pay the $35 parking fee and other than Pearl Harbor, don't have plans to venture offsite much.  We really want to relax and enjoy all that Aulani has to offer.  TIA!


Happy anniversary all around!

My first trip was July 12-19. My parents took the kids and grandkids to Aulani. There were 13 in our group total. We came in separate groups, since we live in different areas. DH, DD (5 at the time) and I had already booked Speedi Shuttle (as did the rest of my family due to enjoying the resort and not paying parking fees). Our plane was delayed a few hours. We got a private ride in an SUV to Aulani somehow with a Speedi Shuttle driver. The ride back was a shared shuttle. Both experiences were very positive. I didn't hear any complaints from my family regarding their service either.
We also booked a rental car through the Alamo desk on site. If you are a Costco member, make sure to check their rental car rates...and often. You should also check through http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com. Neither one of these cost to reserve, so you can always change your reservation if a cheaper rate becomes available.
Since you are going during a peak time, I highly suggest looking into reserving an Ama Ama deck, Executive Lanai or Cabana on days you plan to stay and enjoy the amenities. The EL and cabanas are a definite splurge. The upper Ama Ama deck is less than $100-you get 2 casabellas overlooking the lagoon,  and really good service. It is nice to not have to stake out a place at 7 in the morning, and then risk having our stuff moved around.


----------



## crystal1313

Girimama33 said:


> Happy anniversary all around!
> 
> My first trip was July 12-19. My parents took the kids and grandkids to Aulani. There were 13 in our group total. We came in separate groups, since we live in different areas. DH, DD (5 at the time) and I had already booked Speedi Shuttle (as did the rest of my family due to enjoying the resort and not paying parking fees). Our plane was delayed a few hours. We got a private ride in an SUV to Aulani somehow with a Speedi Shuttle driver. The ride back was a shared shuttle. Both experiences were very positive. I didn't hear any complaints from my family regarding their service either.
> We also booked a rental car through the Alamo desk on site. If you are a Costco member, make sure to check their rental car rates...and often. You should also check through http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com. Neither one of these cost to reserve, so you can always change your reservation if a cheaper rate becomes available.
> Since you are going during a peak time, I highly suggest looking into reserving an Ama Ama deck, Executive Lanai or Cabana on days you plan to stay and enjoy the amenities. The EL and cabanas are a definite splurge. The upper Ama Ama deck is less than $100-you get 2 casabellas overlooking the lagoon,  and really good service. It is nice to not have to stake out a place at 7 in the morning, and then risk having our stuff moved around.



Great tips!  Thank you so much!  How far in advance can I reserve the Cabana and the Casabellas?  2 Casabella's for under $100 is sounding like a great deal compared to the more expensive cabana.  My DH has expressed interest in the cabana for at least one day but this might change his mind.  Now I have to go find a map and see where the Ama Ama deck is compared to the pools!  =)  

Oh, and thank you for the anniversary wishes!  (and too funny we are almost there the same dates!)  I feel much better about the shuttle now too!  Thank you!


----------



## Girimama33

crystal1313 said:


> Great tips!  Thank you so much!  How far in advance can I reserve the Cabana and the Casabellas?  2 Casabella's for under $100 is sounding like a great deal compared to the more expensive cabana.  My DH has expressed interest in the cabana for at least one day but this might change his mind.  Now I have to go find a map and see where the Ama Ama deck is compared to the pools!  =)
> 
> Oh, and thank you for the anniversary wishes!  (and too funny we are almost there the same dates!)  I feel much better about the shuttle now too!  Thank you!


The Ama Ama Upper/Lower Decks are located to the far left of the Ama Ama deck (if you are looking out to the lagoon). It is a little secluded...which was nice for us. We spent most our day in the hustle and bustle around the pools/slides. We enjoyed having a quieter place to retreat to. Everything is really close...you do not have to walk far to go between the pools, slides and lagoon. 
When we had our larger group, we did 2 cabana days (by the Menehune Bridge) and one day with the EL. When DH, DD and I went back March 2015, we did the Ama Ama deck 2 days, since it was HI spring break. I enjoyed spending the day in all 3. I know people that gave booked all of the above at the 10 month mark. If you are interested, I would do it asap. They do not require a deposit.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Girimama33 said:


> The Ama Ama Upper/Lower Decks are located to the far left of the Ama Ama deck (if you are looking out to the lagoon). It is a little secluded...which was nice for us. We spent most our day in the hustle and bustle around the pools/slides. We enjoyed having a quieter place to retreat to. Everything is really close...you do not have to walk far to go between the pools, slides and lagoon.
> When we had our larger group, we did 2 cabana days (by the Menehune Bridge) and one day with the EL. When DH, DD and I went back March 2015, we did the Ama Ama deck 2 days, since it was HI spring break. I enjoyed spending the day in all 3. *I know people that gave booked all of the above at the 10 month mark.* If you are interested, I would do it asap. They do not require a deposit.



10 months? Wow. Anyone know if you have to have your stay booked before you can reserve a cabana or casabella? If so, for those of us who can only book out 7 months (DVC points, non-home booking), is there much chance of reserving anything at that point?


----------



## Glent59

kungaloosh22 said:


> 10 months? Wow. Anyone know if you have to have your stay booked before you can reserve a cabana or casabella? If so, for those of us who can only book out 7 months (DVC points, non-home booking), is there much chance of reserving anything at that point?



We booked our stay at the 7 month window, and was told at that time to book the Cabana's thru the concierge desk at Aulani... when we called, we were told we could not reserve till 6 months.. we called back at that time, and was able to get one easily, and requested a specific cabana number....  BUT i also assume it makes a difference when your traveling.. ( we are leaving for Aulani in less than two weeks... September seemed to have some good availability... )


----------



## Girimama33

kungaloosh22 said:


> 10 months? Wow. Anyone know if you have to have your stay booked before you can reserve a cabana or casabella? If so, for those of us who can only book out 7 months (DVC points, non-home booking), is there much chance of reserving anything at that point?


I had always booked them within a 4-7 month window. There was a day I wanted the EL where it was already booked, but I already had the cabana reservation (I wanted to change to the EL), we just kept that. I stated that I have heard of people being able to book that early...The earlier you book the cabanas the better. If you are on the top of the list, you will have your choice of cabana locations, rather than get stuck somewhere you do not want to be. I booked later, and was given the Menehune Bridge location. It worked out perfectly for me because DD loved playing in that area. I could enjoy the cabana and watch her from there easily while she played. I would not have been able to do that if we had one of the Ka Maka Landing cabanas.


----------



## crystal1313

Girimama33 said:


> The Ama Ama Upper/Lower Decks are located to the far left of the Ama Ama deck (if you are looking out to the lagoon). It is a little secluded...which was nice for us. We spent most our day in the hustle and bustle around the pools/slides. We enjoyed having a quieter place to retreat to. Everything is really close...you do not have to walk far to go between the pools, slides and lagoon.
> When we had our larger group, we did 2 cabana days (by the Menehune Bridge) and one day with the EL. When DH, DD and I went back March 2015, we did the Ama Ama deck 2 days, since it was HI spring break. I enjoyed spending the day in all 3. I know people that gave booked all of the above at the 10 month mark. If you are interested, I would do it asap. They do not require a deposit.



Thank you so much!  This is great info =)  I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## Carys

Just home from Aulani and we had a fantastic stay. A few notes:
 - We loved our Ama Ama dinner and would definitely do this again, especially the mushroom side dish.
 - We found on the second to last day that the Olelo Room bar has a 5-7pm happy hour with cheaper beer and bar food, and $7 cocktails.
 - Charley's Taxis (who are the cabs on the Aulani rank) have flat rates of $15 each way to the Kapolei shopping centre or $20 each way to the Kapolei Walmart.  We didn't know this before we went, so just mentioning again for those who missed it.
 - We organised our airport transfers with Johnny Cab (I heard of him through the Disboards), and a six hour island tour - all went smoothly, very friendly service.
 - Ukulele lesson in the Community Hall was fun!  We paid no attention to the resort's daily activities and mainly just did our own thing, but ran into this by chance and enjoyed it.
 - We did the longer Pearl Harbour tour through Aulani that visited both the USS Arizona and USS Missouri, as well as the drive through Waikiki. We enjoyed it, but next time we'll do these on our own to give the military history buffs in our family more time at each location.

Can't wait for our next stay!


----------



## Bastion72

We probably crossed paths. We just got back sunday morning from there. I did 3 ukulele lessons and loved it. I got a ukulele for fathers day so the lessons and advice from the people working in the Pau Hana room was great.
 We had a car so we didn't have to pay $15 to go to Kapolei. We did spend a lot of time there eating at the different mom and pop hole in the wall places. Sushi Bay in Kapolei is fantastic, but a 30 minute wait turned into a 45 min wait, but well worth it.


----------



## crystal1313

Ok, I know I've seen that dish soap is provided in the villas, but is diswasher detergent and laundry detergent provided?  I am guessing not.  Thank you!


----------



## Bastion72

We stayed in a one bedroom villa and had both. Two boxes of tide single use and two of dishwasher powder.


----------



## jtkboston

Bastion72 said:


> We stayed in a one bedroom villa and had both. Two boxes of tide single use and two of dishwasher powder.


Upon checkin to our 1BR in August, we had a box of Tide, two packets of DW detergent, a small bottle of dish soap, and a new sponge.  And on towels/trash day, we got another set of all that.

I used a half packet of DW detergent for the first few loads, not knowing we'd get another two packets later in the week.  1/2 packet worked fine for dishes that had been rinsed.


----------



## BobNed

crystal1313 said:


> Ok, I know I've seen that dish soap is provided in the villas, but is diswasher detergent and laundry detergent provided?  I am guessing not.  Thank you!


As others have said you get one or two boxes of Tide or All, a small bottle of dishwashing detergent and a few packets of dishwasher detergent.  You can get more of the dish detergents simply by calling housekeeping (no need to wait for your trash/towel day).  You can buy more laundry detergent at the resort store or in the laundry room.


----------



## crystal1313

Awesome!  Thanks so much for the replies everyone!  We aren't using points, just booked direct with Disney for the 2 bedroom villa. I don't plan on doing a ton of laundry, but hope to do maybe one or two loads since we will be packing light.  =)


----------



## BobNed

crystal1313 said:


> Awesome!  Thanks so much for the replies everyone!  We aren't using points, just booked direct with Disney for the 2 bedroom villa. I don't plan on doing a ton of laundry, but hope to do maybe one or two loads since we will be packing light.  =)


Well that makes a difference!  Since you are paying cash and not using points you will get daily housekeeping service (full cleaning) and all supplies will be replenished daily, including laundry detergent, toiletries, etc.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi I am here now
Want to hopefully see turtles or seals
Can you direct me again please
Notice the boarding so assume can't go via beach if that way


----------



## BobNed

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi I am here now
> Want to hopefully see turtles or seals
> Can you direct me again please
> Notice the boarding so assume can't go via beach if that way


The easiest way is to go out to the street and head past the Four Seasons (Marriott) and Paradise Cove.  There is a parking lot that's private except for a very few spots in the back which are open to the public.  From there you will find a trail to the beach where you may be able to spot some turtles.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thank you so much. Went but no turtles


----------



## crystal1313

BobNed said:


> Well that makes a difference!  Since you are paying cash and not using points you will get daily housekeeping service (full cleaning) and all supplies will be replenished daily, including laundry detergent, toiletries, etc.



Even better!!  Thank you =)


----------



## Bastion72

Turtle Beach is your best option. That's on the North Shore though.


----------



## crystal1313

Another question from me...sorry!  In planning mode right now!  So I am reading the Marriott has hammerhead sharks and sting rays.  But it looks like the Marriott right next to Aulani is closed? So were the sharks and sting rays at the Marriott right next to Aulani, or the one further down?  And anyone know when the Marriott will re-open?  Was planning on heading over there for walks and Starbucks.  TIA!


----------



## BobNed

crystal1313 said:


> Another question from me...sorry!  In planning mode right now!  So I am reading the Marriott has hammerhead sharks and sting rays.  But it looks like the Marriott right next to Aulani is closed? So were the sharks and sting rays at the Marriott right next to Aulani, or the one further down?  And anyone know when the Marriott will re-open?  Was planning on heading over there for walks and Starbucks.  TIA!


I haven't heard of sharks or sting rays at any property at Ko Olina.  But, the Marriott is no more.  It was sold and will become a Four Seasons resort next year.  http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...asons-resort-oahu-at-ko-olina-to-open-in.html


----------



## jtkboston

There is also the Marriott Vacation Club Ko Olina, one or two lagoons south of Aulani: http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/


----------



## cinderella78

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi I am here now
> Want to hopefully see turtles or seals
> Can you direct me again please
> Notice the boarding so assume can't go via beach if that way



 I see they are having a tsunami advisory - what are they doing for it?


----------



## Dugette

crystal1313 said:


> Another question from me...sorry!  In planning mode right now!  So I am reading the Marriott has hammerhead sharks and sting rays.  But it looks like the Marriott right next to Aulani is closed? So were the sharks and sting rays at the Marriott right next to Aulani, or the one further down?  And anyone know when the Marriott will re-open?  Was planning on heading over there for walks and Starbucks.  TIA!


When we were there last November, they were at the Marriott right next to Aulani. However, I have no idea of the status now with all of the construction/hotel change. Here's some pictures, though:















Fun little diversion (we were meeting someone at the Starbucks and just happened to wander and see these).


----------



## BobNed

Dugette said:


> When we were there last November, they were at the Marriott right next to Aulani. However, I have no idea of the status now with all of the construction/hotel change. Here's some pictures, though:


Wow.  I think this is the first time this has been noted.  Too bad they've closed up.  I wonder if they moved them or if they are still there?


----------



## nkereina

Girimama33 said:


> The Ama Ama Upper/Lower Decks are located to the far left of the Ama Ama deck (if you are looking out to the lagoon). It is a little secluded...which was nice for us. We spent most our day in the hustle and bustle around the pools/slides. We enjoyed having a quieter place to retreat to. Everything is really close...you do not have to walk far to go between the pools, slides and lagoon.
> When we had our larger group, we did 2 cabana days (by the Menehune Bridge) and one day with the EL. When DH, DD and I went back March 2015, we did the Ama Ama deck 2 days, since it was HI spring break. I enjoyed spending the day in all 3. I know people that gave booked all of the above at the 10 month mark. If you are interested, I would do it asap. They do not require a deposit.



Are the casabellas near Ama Ama in the sun or are they mostly shaded? We're thinking about reserving these but are sun worshipers so wouldn't want to be in the shade.

Also, did you ever reserve the casabellas on the beach? Its my understanding those are same day only reservations. Just wondering how they were if you reserved them or at least saw them.


----------



## Girimama33

nkereina said:


> Are the casabellas near Ama Ama in the sun or are they mostly shaded? We're thinking about reserving these but are sun worshipers so wouldn't want to be in the shade.
> 
> Also, did you ever reserve the casabellas on the beach? Its my understanding those are same day only reservations. Just wondering how they were if you reserved them or at least saw them.


The Ama Ama casabellas are mostly shaded. There is some sun that peaks through during the day.
The beach casabellas are same day rentals. They are in full sun.


----------



## crystal1313

Thank you Dugette!  I hope the sharks and sting rays return with the 4 seasons.  My boys would FLIP!  They love hammerheads.  =)


----------



## bobbiwoz

cinderella78 said:


> I see they are having a tsunami advisory - what are they doing for it?



I am on Hilo now, and all is quiet.  I'm on a cruise and the tsunami was to hit during last night.  We felt nothing on the ship.


----------



## bobbiwoz

http://phys.org/news/2015-09-tsunami-advisory-canceled-hawaii-chile.html

Whew!


----------



## crystal1313

I think this might be a silly question, but I want to make sure.  Can you use Disney dollars at Aulani?


----------



## Glent59

According to "disneyquestions.com"  you can!  Didnt even think to bring mine till i saw your post!

http://www.disneyquestions.com/can-use-disney-dollars-aulani/


----------



## rosiegmendez

Is there a separate thread fore Aulani room only discounts and promotions? I'm not a DVC owner and will be booking a package. I don't see threads dedicated to Aulani trip planning or discounts. Thanks!


----------



## BobNed

rosiegmendez said:


> Is there a separate thread fore Aulani room only discounts and promotions? I'm not a DVC owner and will be booking a package. I don't see threads dedicated to Aulani trip planning or discounts. Thanks!


I'm not aware of any, but you can find the latest Aulani discounts on the official Disney Aulani site here:  https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/

Right now you can save up to 30% on a 5 night stay.  That seems pretty typical for Aulani discounts.  Plus you get free breakfast every day.


----------



## crystal1313

Glent59 said:


> According to "disneyquestions.com"  you can!  Didnt even think to bring mine till i saw your post!
> 
> http://www.disneyquestions.com/can-use-disney-dollars-aulani/



Awesome!  Thanks!  When I searched, all I could find was you could use Disney dollars at WDW, DL and the Disney store.  =)


----------



## nkereina

We'll be visiting Hawaii (including Aulania) next year at this time. Can anyone advise how often tsunamis occur or how often they come into the vicinity? Is it like Orlando during hurricane season (minimal issues) or is it more of a concern?


----------



## wanderlust7

nkereina said:


> We'll be visiting Hawaii (including Aulania) next year at this time. Can anyone advise how often tsunamis occur or how often they come into the vicinity? Is it like Orlando during hurricane season (minimal issues) or is it more of a concern?



Tsunamis are caused by earthquakes, so it's not seasonal like hurricanes.  It would be like going to San Francisco and worrying about earthquakes?  But at least you would have advance warning with tsunamis.  Here's some history, they're pretty rare.

http://www.civilbeat.com/2011/03/9558-a-history-of-tsunamis-in-hawaii/


----------



## nkereina

wanderlust7 said:


> Tsunamis are caused by earthquakes, so it's not seasonal like hurricanes.  It would be like going to San Francisco and worrying about earthquakes?  But at least you would have advance warning with tsunamis.  Here's some history, they're pretty rare.
> 
> http://www.civilbeat.com/2011/03/9558-a-history-of-tsunamis-in-hawaii/



Thanks for the info. Good to know. On a related note, hurricanes come to Hawaii too correct? Are those rare as well?


----------



## Girimama33

nkereina said:


> Thanks for the info. Good to know. On a related note, hurricanes come to Hawaii too correct? Are those rare as well?


The islands are located in the middle of the ocean...so Yes...they are susceptible to hurricanes. They are very hard to predict how horrible a season is going to be and if any will make landfall (which does not happen often).
I was living on Oahu when Hurricane Iniki hit...that was the last big one over there if I recall. It was heading straight for Oahu the morning it hit, but as the ay went on, it changed course and went right over Kauai about 3pm. Moral to the story...Even if they are coming your way, you never know where it may actually end up.


----------



## crystal1313

Ok, me again.  Is online check in only available for DVC members?


----------



## BobNed

crystal1313 said:


> Ok, me again.  Is online check in only available for DVC members?


Yes, but only 10 days in advance of your check in date.


----------



## crystal1313

BobNed said:


> Yes, but only 10 days in advance of your check in date.



Ok, thanks!  We are just paying cash for a villa, so I was curious if we could take advantage of the online check in.  Now I know =)


----------



## haloDVC

My apologies if this has already been addressed: We are planning an Aulani trip in 2017. One member of my family has Mariott points. I see where many people indicate going 'next door to Marriott'. Is it in walking distance to Aulani? We might be able to invite more people if this is the case since I won't have enough points for the Grand Villa


----------



## crystal1313

From what I have read, the Marriott next door is currently closed and being changed into a 4 seasons.  I am pretty sure there is another Marriott further down the road closer to the marina though.  Someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were told that the Marriott down the road is a Marriott timeshare.


----------



## alohamom

There was a JW Marriott that is now being converted to a Four Seasons, it is the hotel that is directly beside Aulani on the right if you are standing with your back to the resort and looking out toward the ocean. The Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club is a few doors down to the left, easily walkable ( I have done it!) and it is indeed a timeshare but you can rent rooms (I have also done that!)
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/


----------



## haloDVC

alohamom said:


> There was a JW Marriott that is now being converted to a Four Seasons, it is the hotel that is directly beside Aulani on the right if you are standing with your back to the resort and looking out toward the ocean. The Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club is a few doors down to the left, easily walkable ( I have done it!) and it is indeed a timeshare but you can rent rooms (I have also done that!)
> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/



Thank you! Yes, the Ko-Olina Beach Club was the one I was thinking about. Glad to know it's walkable!!!!


----------



## haloDVC

A few questions to clarify many pages of fabulous tips!
1) Aulani accepts Disney gift cards, right? I am a SAMs member and you can buy a package for a few bucks less than face value. I periodically stock up before WDW trips bc they are great to give my nieces and nephews. (And to be honest, I feel less guilty going back to EP's France for my many frozen Grey Goose's when I use a gift card) I'm hoping Aulani's poolside snack bars would accept them.  I'll simply use the Disney Gift Card App to track balances.
2) Has anyone paid for the multi-day trolley ticket? Is it worth it?


----------



## MJDisFamCruisers

Just got back from Aulani and the Disney Hawaii cruise! We were there during the "tsunami warning" and they didn't have us do anything special, just told us to stay put haha This was our first trip to Hawaii and Aulani and the resort is amazing! Pictures really do not do it justice! A couple things that we found out about when we were there:

-DVC member mingles: They have two of them and we went to both (one in the morning and one during sunset on different days). It said that you had to get tickets beforehand but we went both times to get tickets and they were "full" but they told us that if we showed up we wouldn't be turned away and I am so happy that we were able to go! They had POG juice...which is Passion-Orange-Guava juice and it was fantastic. My daughter even brought a bottle home with her...unfortunately they don't sell it in Florida but they should! haha

-Malasadas: Portuguese donuts that they sell every morning at "Ulu Cafe." They are so good! We got them every morning we were there. 

-Chair saving policy: We never had a problem getting chairs down by the pool. We did see a cast member going around looking at chairs to make sure people were actually using the chairs. She took the towels and attached them to the back and she told us that they give you an hour to move that towel or you stuff would be taken so another person could use the chair...so I guess as long as you come back within that hour and you move the towel so that way they know you are still there...you won't have a problem.

-"Starlit Hui:" Evening show at Aulani and it is definitely a must see! We weren't able to do a luau because the night we were supposed to go it rained and got cancelled so we decided to do this instead and I am so happy that we did!  It was fantastic! Definitely get there early so you can sit closer up...I think we got there at 6:45 and it started at 7:30.  

-Pearl Harbor excursion through Aulani: We opted for this since we didn't have a rental car. The advantage to doing this excursion would be that you don't have to line up early to get tickets because they already have them for you. We just did the Arizona memorial and didn't go to the Missouri but I still think it was a nice excursion to get to see Pearl Harbor.

-Dole Plantation: We met a couple that were also going on the Disney cruise and since they had a rental car they let us come with them to the Dole Plantation. I am so happy we were able to do this because the taxi costs getting there were ridiculous! The Dole plantation was wonderful! The reviews seemed like it would be a "tourist trap" but we spent all day there! Unfortunately, the Maze was closed because of all the rain but we did the train and the plantation tour. So happy that I had bug spray with me! We ate at the plantation grille and got dole whip! The pineapple there was the BEST pineapple I have ever tasted! If you like pineapples, you need to go! After going to Disney World and eating Dole Whip there we were able to conclude that the Dole Whip that they sell at the Dole Plantation is about 100 times BETTER! So good! It is definitely worth a trip there!

We really enjoyed Aulani so much that when it was time for the cruise we didn't want to leave! We are going to be planning another trip back in the next year or two. It is possible to go there without renting a car but I think next time we will stay longer and will plan on renting a car to drive to the North Shore and the Dole Plantation again.


----------



## MJDisFamCruisers

haloDVC said:


> A few questions to clarify many pages of fabulous tips!
> 1) Aulani accepts Disney gift cards, right? I am a SAMs member and you can buy a package for a few bucks less than face value. I periodically stock up before WDW trips bc they are great to give my nieces and nephews. (And to be honest, I feel less guilty going back to EP's France for my many frozen Grey Goose's when I use a gift card) I'm hoping Aulani's poolside snack bars would accept them.  I'll simply use the Disney Gift Card App to track balances.
> 2) Has anyone paid for the multi-day trolley ticket? Is it worth it?



They do accept Disney gift cards. They even sell them in the gift shop.


----------



## Mokat76

MJDisFamCruisers said:


> They do accept Disney gift cards. They even sell them in the gift shop.


In the restaurants? I've never used them but may do so at Aulani if they're accepted for dining. Saving a few $$ would be good. TIA.


----------



## Amw1064

Yes, they accept the gift cards everywhere at Aulani.  I bought them ahead as well and we took them down to the pool every day.  We used them at every restaurant.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MJDisFamCruisers said:


> Just got back from Aulani and the Disney Hawaii cruise! We were there during the "tsunami warning" and they didn't have us do anything special, just told us to stay put haha This was our first trip to Hawaii and Aulani and the resort is amazing! Pictures really do not do it justice! A couple things that we found out about when we were there:
> 
> -DVC member mingles: They have two of them and we went to both (one in the morning and one during sunset on different days). It said that you had to get tickets beforehand but we went both times to get tickets and they were "full" but they told us that if we showed up we wouldn't be turned away and I am so happy that we were able to go! They had POG juice...which is Passion-Orange-Guava juice and it was fantastic. My daughter even brought a bottle home with her...unfortunately they don't sell it in Florida but they should! haha
> 
> -Malasadas: Portuguese donuts that they sell every morning at "Ulu Cafe." They are so good! We got them every morning we were there.
> 
> -Chair saving policy: We never had a problem getting chairs down by the pool. We did see a cast member going around looking at chairs to make sure people were actually using the chairs. She took the towels and attached them to the back and she told us that they give you an hour to move that towel or you stuff would be taken so another person could use the chair...so I guess as long as you come back within that hour and you move the towel so that way they know you are still there...you won't have a problem.
> 
> -"Starlit Hui:" Evening show at Aulani and it is definitely a must see! We weren't able to do a luau because the night we were supposed to go it rained and got cancelled so we decided to do this instead and I am so happy that we did!  It was fantastic! Definitely get there early so you can sit closer up...I think we got there at 6:45 and it started at 7:30.
> 
> -Pearl Harbor excursion through Aulani: We opted for this since we didn't have a rental car. The advantage to doing this excursion would be that you don't have to line up early to get tickets because they already have them for you. We just did the Arizona memorial and didn't go to the Missouri but I still think it was a nice excursion to get to see Pearl Harbor.
> 
> -Dole Plantation: We met a couple that were also going on the Disney cruise and since they had a rental car they let us come with them to the Dole Plantation. I am so happy we were able to do this because the taxi costs getting there were ridiculous! The Dole plantation was wonderful! The reviews seemed like it would be a "tourist trap" but we spent all day there! Unfortunately, the Maze was closed because of all the rain but we did the train and the plantation tour. So happy that I had bug spray with me! We ate at the plantation grille and got dole whip! The pineapple there was the BEST pineapple I have ever tasted! If you like pineapples, you need to go! After going to Disney World and eating Dole Whip there we were able to conclude that the Dole Whip that they sell at the Dole Plantation is about 100 times BETTER! So good! It is definitely worth a trip there!
> 
> We really enjoyed Aulani so much that when it was time for the cruise we didn't want to leave! We are going to be planning another trip back in the next year or two. It is possible to go there without renting a car but I think next time we will stay longer and will plan on renting a car to drive to the North Shore and the Dole Plantation again.



We overlapped with you!  We came to Aulani on RCCL's Vancouver, Honolulu cruise which was also awesome!  The tsunami came by when we were at sea, the night before we docked in Hilo, and no one we know felt the effect of the 2 foot wave.  Folks in Hilo were so glad there was nothing more.

My sister and her hubby took the excursion from Aulani that included a boat ride, beach barbecue and a horseback ride.  They thought it was an EXCELLENT excursion, well worth it!!

We had so much fun in Aulani, the others in our party chose to stay there.  We snorkeled in the natural area, and in rainbow reef.  We thought about going to the Dole plantation, but in the end we stayed put and enjoyed the Dole whip from the Lava Shack.

I've had marvelous vacations in my 68 years, this one was one of the best ever!!!


----------



## igomezhnl

Go Surfing!  Surf HNL is good.  www.surfhnl.com, their are others recommended by Aulani too.


----------



## heybets30

We are JUST back from Aulani - returned to Chicago yesterday :-(  I'm working on a trip report, but here are a few things I did know because I SCOURED this thread along with anything to do with Aulani, but the reality of all things Aulani didn't quite sink in until we were there and could experience them firsthand - sorry, can't narrow it down to just ONE thing I wish I knew!  (The resort is absolutely beautiful, and the kids had the time of their lives, seriously - they did NOT want to leave Aunty's or the pools - these points may sound negative, but I wish I had a better feel for when we went ...).
1.  The hotel/resort buildings are HUGE on the outside - they look monsterous as you drive up to the hotel.  The lobby, as MANY have mentioned, is tiny in proportion.  It seemed VERY tiny upon checkout Saturday at 11am when about 400 rooms were all checking out at the same time - and with all the people checking in, it was a MADHOUSE.  The pool/lazy river/Rainbow Reef area/lava shack/mama's are exceptionally close together ... I mean like on top of each other.  The pictures & videos we saw prior to going to Aulani hide this tidbit very, very well and make the grounds look very spacious and spread out.  They aren't. We were quite taken aback at how compact everything is between buildings.  maybe takes 4 full minutes to walk casually from one end of the activities to the other.  We arrived Tuesday afternoon, it was lovely; Wednesday, still lovely but it was getting more crowded; Thursday, Friday & Saturday was ridiculous with no pool chairs at 8am, rude people, and crowded.  We had come from the Big Island and the Fairmont Orchid ... we mistakenly thought Aulani was more spread out inside like that with more open spaces.  Again - BEAUTIFUL landscaping, but it reminded us of Disneyland - go down the slide, stay on the lazy river, get out, walk 15 feet to Mama's, walk 20 feet to next pool, walk 15 feet to the Kids Bridge structure.  The infinity pool was off to the side, and that was a nice break from the "crowds" around all the center activities.
2.  Aunty's.  Seriously - every review, I think, says the same thing.  Love/hate relationship with it.  LOVE that the kids are safe, LOVE the activities they were signed up for (IN ADVANCE) - HATE that I had to wait in line at 6:45 am Friday to get dinner spots for my kids for that day.  I was 8th in line at 6:45am.  By 7:30, when the staff start handing out clipboards of activities & tickets, the line was about 40/50 people deep.  Fish are Friends - premium, pre-register activity (my kids were registered 4 months ago), only had 3 available spots that day and was gone by person #4.  Once the kids are in something, it was fabulous, dinner/lunch prices reasonable, just SERIOUSLY heed everyone's warnings and GET DOWN IN LINE BY 6:45 - or risk NOT getting into any activities/lunch/dinner!!!  Person #10 wanted Stitches Space Goo - they waited over an hour to have it fill up with pre-registered families and those in front of her in line.
3. The currents in the lagoon were way stronger than we thought they'd be.  My husband and I got knocked down & turned around several times just sitting in about 2 feet of water.  2 days later, and I still have sand in places I didn't know I could get sand!! Saw lots of kids get knocked around too.  Not sure if that is normal, but there were strong, not big, waves our Friday morning down at the beach.  Life vests to rent for free were wonderful for my 6-year old.  Love that perk!  Like any stretch of water, keep an eye on your kids.
4.  We found out on Day 2 that the Lava Shack soda machine & the one to the the side of Aunty's, are 24-hours.  Staff told us those would be available 24 hours during our whole stay.  No hot beverages, but the soda machines are open 24-hours.  Looks like they both have locking doors, but they were never closed/locked super-late in the evening, or super-early in the morning.  Wonder if they sometimes do close them??
5.  Also, I read about Monkeypod many, many times.  Their Happy Hour?  Awesome.  Make time for it.  Take note as you read other Trip Reports.  Part of #1 why I waited in line at Aunty's at 6:45am was to get my kids in for dinner so hubby and I could go a second time.  It was that good.  Amazingly fresh and the bartenders are VERY liberal with the alcohol in the cocktails.  I maybe have 2 cocktails a year, rarely drink.  Their mai tai just about knocked me over ... I needed to take the elevator from the second floor to the first.  Wow. Delicious.
6.  Super glad we didn't pay extra for any type of view for our DVC Standard Hotel Room.  We were room 531, 2 queen beds.  View was above the parking lot & of the mountains.  We were never in the room. 
7.  If you have Photopass professionals take your pictures in the pools - it can take up to 24 hours for the person to turn in their cards.  We had infinity pool pics taken at 3:25pm on one day, they weren't available to add to our card until the next day close to 3 pm.  Activities at Aunty's were available about 1-2 hours after the event!  Add photos as you go, rather than at the end.  The pool pictures, for instance, we had to go through ~30 screens of photos before we found ours, even though we were able to identify - Bob, Gopro photog in the infinity pool, 3:25pm, at the end of his shift.
8.  There's a super-cool map of Hawaii in the hallway by the wood staircase by Makahiki on Floor 1, as well as a single elevator from Floor 1 to Lobby only, that was a HUGE help for tired little legs after Aunty's (there were many paths closed here & there during our stay).
9.  Cell Animation painting was super-cool - it was only my hubby & me, but we had a BLAST!  Great souvenir, and it was free!
10.  Laundry - $3 washer, $3 dryer.  All brand Soap boxes - $2 each for 1 load; Bounty dryer Sheets box of 2 - $2.  We rented DVC point room, and upon checkin, the front desk gave us 12 tokens (she asked if we needed them).  Max they'll give DVC rooms without washer/dryer, they said.  There are change machines in the laundry room to get tokens for soap, washers/dryers if you need it.  3 washers - 2 top loaders, 1 front loader (all 3 about 30/35 minute cycle); 6 dryers (45 minutes cycle).


----------



## alohamom

Heybets-glad to hear your family enjoyed Aulani as much as ours did! Quick question about the Cell Animation painting, did you have to pre register before your trip or was it sort of a sign up on the day type of thing?


----------



## heybets30

Alohamom - we signed up the morning of.  I was at Aunty's at 6:45 am ... got kids dinner paid for by ~8:15 am.  I figured - I'm alone (hubby & kids were getting ready to go down to pool) - I'll stop in the family room.  I asked about daily activities - saw that & signed up that day (signed up at ~8:15 for 2 people for the noon session). You CAN sign up ahead for it once you are at the resort, I didn't know our plans until the night before, so I did day of.  When I signed up, it sounded like it was only 1/2 full.  When we started - all seats were occupied.  Mostly by families - lots of kids.  We were with 4 kids and their parents.  Well-behaved, luckily, but young enough that I kept reminding the young one across from me to rinse red paint off her brush before dipping it into the white (you use communal tubs of paint for the table).

The cell options that day were:  Mickey, Minnie, and Stitch.  Hubby did Mickey, I did Minnie.  Several people didn't finish - you can buy any Acrylic paints & finish at home.  The session also included an animation drawing - on 8-12 x 11 Aulani white paper - we did Donald.  Makes for a great souvenir!!!  Oh, and I'll mention again .... FREE


----------



## alohamom

heybets30 said:


> Alohamom - we signed up the morning of.
> 
> The cell options that day were:  Mickey, Minnie, and Stitch.  Hubby did Mickey, I did Minnie.  Several people didn't finish - you can buy any Acrylic paints & finish at home.  The session also included an animation drawing - on 8-12 x 11 Aulani white paper - we did Donald.  Makes for a great souvenir!!!  Oh, and I'll mention again .... FREE



This is great-thanks for all the details!!!


----------



## Amw1064

It was Mickey, Minnie & Stitch when we went in June as well.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

heybets30 said:


> We are JUST back from Aulani - returned to Chicago yesterday :-(  I'm working on a trip report, but here are a few things I did know because I SCOURED this thread along with anything to do with Aulani, but the reality of all things Aulani didn't quite sink in until we were there and could experience them firsthand - sorry, can't narrow it down to just ONE thing I wish I knew!  (The resort is absolutely beautiful, and the kids had the time of their lives, seriously - they did NOT want to leave Aunty's or the pools - these points may sound negative, but I wish I had a better feel for when we went ...).
> 1.  The hotel/resort buildings are HUGE on the outside - they look monsterous as you drive up to the hotel.  The lobby, as MANY have mentioned, is tiny in proportion.  It seemed VERY tiny upon checkout Saturday at 11am when about 400 rooms were all checking out at the same time - and with all the people checking in, it was a MADHOUSE.  The pool/lazy river/Rainbow Reef area/lava shack/mama's are exceptionally close together ... I mean like on top of each other.  The pictures & videos we saw prior to going to Aulani hide this tidbit very, very well and make the grounds look very spacious and spread out.  They aren't. We were quite taken aback at how compact everything is between buildings.  maybe takes 4 full minutes to walk casually from one end of the activities to the other.  We arrived Tuesday afternoon, it was lovely; Wednesday, still lovely but it was getting more crowded; Thursday, Friday & Saturday was ridiculous with no pool chairs at 8am, rude people, and crowded.  We had come from the Big Island and the Fairmont Orchid ... we mistakenly thought Aulani was more spread out inside like that with more open spaces.  Again - BEAUTIFUL landscaping, but it reminded us of Disneyland - go down the slide, stay on the lazy river, get out, walk 15 feet to Mama's, walk 20 feet to next pool, walk 15 feet to the Kids Bridge structure.  The infinity pool was off to the side, and that was a nice break from the "crowds" around all the center activities.
> 2.  Aunty's.  Seriously - every review, I think, says the same thing.  Love/hate relationship with it.  LOVE that the kids are safe, LOVE the activities they were signed up for (IN ADVANCE) - HATE that I had to wait in line at 6:45 am Friday to get dinner spots for my kids for that day.  I was 8th in line at 6:45am.  By 7:30, when the staff start handing out clipboards of activities & tickets, the line was about 40/50 people deep.  Fish are Friends - premium, pre-register activity (my kids were registered 4 months ago), only had 3 available spots that day and was gone by person #4.  Once the kids are in something, it was fabulous, dinner/lunch prices reasonable, just SERIOUSLY heed everyone's warnings and GET DOWN IN LINE BY 6:45 - or risk NOT getting into any activities/lunch/dinner!!!  Person #10 wanted Stitches Space Goo - they waited over an hour to have it fill up with pre-registered families and those in front of her in line.
> 3. The currents in the lagoon were way stronger than we thought they'd be.  My husband and I got knocked down & turned around several times just sitting in about 2 feet of water.  2 days later, and I still have sand in places I didn't know I could get sand!! Saw lots of kids get knocked around too.  Not sure if that is normal, but there were strong, not big, waves our Friday morning down at the beach.  Life vests to rent for free were wonderful for my 6-year old.  Love that perk!  Like any stretch of water, keep an eye on your kids.
> 4.  We found out on Day 2 that the Lava Shack soda machine & the one to the the side of Aunty's, are 24-hours.  Staff told us those would be available 24 hours during our whole stay.  No hot beverages, but the soda machines are open 24-hours.  Looks like they both have locking doors, but they were never closed/locked super-late in the evening, or super-early in the morning.  Wonder if they sometimes do close them??
> 5.  Also, I read about Monkeypod many, many times.  Their Happy Hour?  Awesome.  Make time for it.  Take note as you read other Trip Reports.  Part of #1 why I waited in line at Aunty's at 6:45am was to get my kids in for dinner so hubby and I could go a second time.  It was that good.  Amazingly fresh and the bartenders are VERY liberal with the alcohol in the cocktails.  I maybe have 2 cocktails a year, rarely drink.  Their mai tai just about knocked me over ... I needed to take the elevator from the second floor to the first.  Wow. Delicious.
> 6.  Super glad we didn't pay extra for any type of view for our DVC Standard Hotel Room.  We were room 531, 2 queen beds.  View was above the parking lot & of the mountains.  We were never in the room.
> 7.  If you have Photopass professionals take your pictures in the pools - it can take up to 24 hours for the person to turn in their cards.  We had infinity pool pics taken at 3:25pm on one day, they weren't available to add to our card until the next day close to 3 pm.  Activities at Aunty's were available about 1-2 hours after the event!  Add photos as you go, rather than at the end.  The pool pictures, for instance, we had to go through ~30 screens of photos before we found ours, even though we were able to identify - Bob, Gopro photog in the infinity pool, 3:25pm, at the end of his shift.
> 8.  There's a super-cool map of Hawaii in the hallway by the wood staircase by Makahiki on Floor 1, as well as a single elevator from Floor 1 to Lobby only, that was a HUGE help for tired little legs after Aunty's (there were many paths closed here & there during our stay).
> 9.  Cell Animation painting was super-cool - it was only my hubby & me, but we had a BLAST!  Great souvenir, and it was free!
> 10.  Laundry - $3 washer, $3 dryer.  All brand Soap boxes - $2 each for 1 load; Bounty dryer Sheets box of 2 - $2.  We rented DVC point room, and upon checkin, the front desk gave us 12 tokens (she asked if we needed them).  Max they'll give DVC rooms without washer/dryer, they said.  There are change machines in the laundry room to get tokens for soap, washers/dryers if you need it.  3 washers - 2 top loaders, 1 front loader (all 3 about 30/35 minute cycle); 6 dryers (45 minutes cycle).



Thank you so much for the detailed info! We will be there for the first time in April and this is so helpful.

Quick question - you mentioned signing up in advance for the activities at Aunty's - do you know how far in advance these can be reserved? I looked on the Aulani site and it doesn't mention if it's 180 or otherwise. Thanks so much!


----------



## southerngirl528

I have been to Aulani 4 times now, overnighting for several days to a week on 3 of those. While I certainly do agree that some of the photos can make one believe the lobby is going to be huge, the only time in all my stays that the lobby areas were overwhelmingly crowded was on the 17th of last month (sept) when DD & I were checking out of Aulani to get to the Disney Wonder in Honolulu for our cruise. There were a SLEW of people waiting for buses to take them to the cruise as well and TONS of people starting to arrive that had just disembarked from the Wonder after their 10 night cruise. I was so, SO thankful I had hired a limo to take us to the port that morning! 

Aulani is fabulous and I really agree with MJDisFamCruiser on most of their points. And hey! We were on the same cruise I think! It was amazing, yes? 

I do recommend people staying at Aulani several days do walk across the street and try MonkeyPod Kitchen or perhaps one of the fast food places. DH and I thought a couple of items we had there were very good, one being a Hamakua Ali'i mushroom flatbread (yum!) but for us, we felt the rest was just okay. Not at all bad, just pretty average. We went twice and once our service was very poor. Try it and see what you think. We love hanging out at one of the Aulani lounges in the evening to hear the amazing live Hawaiian music and just order pupu's and drinks throughout the evening and call that dinner. So relaxing!


----------



## alohamom

southerngirl528 said:


> We love hanging out at one of the Aulani lounges in the evening to hear the amazing live Hawaiian music and just order pupu's and drinks throughout the evening and call that dinner



This is now on my "must do" list-what a great idea! We were there last summer for a few days but I realize now there is so much we didnt see and do.


----------



## AMCSquared

Came back from a 10 day trip not that long ago, couple random thoughts:


If you care, keep track of room cleaning.  The schedule really is hit-n-miss.  If you stay with points, the cleaning is supposedly be trash/towel on day 4 and full cleaning on day 8. For whatever reason, we got full cleaning on the first 2 days until they figured out we were on points.  We also paid for daily towel service, which was also inconsistent (some days we get like 3 days worth of towels and some days we get none).
You can ask house keeping for more kitchen trash bags.  There are usually some underneath the trashcan.  Speaking of trash, there is a large trash/recycling bin next to the vending/ice machine room to throw out your daily trash (on days without cleaning).
Quick dining option is somewhat limited onsite, especially for dinner.  Go across the street or drive out.  Yelp really is your friend for trying different food options!
Speaking of food, go explore Japanese food around Waikiki.  Since it seems like half of the tourists are from Japan, you really do get different styles of authentic Japanese food.  No, Sushi (i.e. raw fish) is not the only option.  We found a wonderful Udon (noodle) place with over 3k+ positive review from Yelp.
Beaches north of Aulani (i.e. keep driving pass the power plant) is really nice.  Not touristy and never crowded.
Go to the swap meet.  Get all your souvenir purchase done with reasonable prices.  There are your usual touristy trinkets but also some interesting local stuff.


----------



## twinmom108

Great info here.  Thanks to all who have contributed!  Hubby & I are planning on going to Aulani in September 2016 to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.  Which weeks are best or less crowded?  the 2 weeks after labor day or the last 2 weeks of September?


----------



## Julylady

We way over-scheduled our first visit to Aulani.  I wish I had known how much I would love just spending time at the hotel.  But we had rented a car and had plans for every one of our 4 day stay.  On our last visit (also four days), we took the Speedi Shuttle from the airport (worked great!) and only rented a car one of the four days.  We spent 3 full days enjoying the resort and I can't wait to return!


----------



## PAdislover

heybets30 said:


> 2.  Aunty's.  Seriously - every review, I think, says the same thing.  Love/hate relationship with it.  LOVE that the kids are safe, LOVE the activities they were signed up for (IN ADVANCE) - HATE that I had to wait in line at 6:45 am Friday to get dinner spots for my kids for that day.  I was 8th in line at 6:45am.  By 7:30, when the staff start handing out clipboards of activities & tickets, the line was about 40/50 people deep.  Fish are Friends - premium, pre-register activity (my kids were registered 4 months ago), only had 3 available spots that day and was gone by person #4.  Once the kids are in something, it was fabulous, dinner/lunch prices reasonable, just SERIOUSLY heed everyone's warnings and GET DOWN IN LINE BY 6:45 - or risk NOT getting into any activities/lunch/dinner!!!  Person #10 wanted Stitches Space Goo - they waited over an hour to have it fill up with pre-registered families and those in front of her in line.
> QUOTE]



in regards to Aunty's: so if you pre-registers for the premium stuff, like Stitch's space goo, do you still need to go down there in the morning? or are they automatically signed up? what if you just want to drop your kids off to play? can you walk up and do that in the middle of the day? or do you have still sign them up in the morning? the whole Aunty's thing seems confusing to me. I will hae a 10 and 7 year old at time of travel. I wonder if the chip and dale surf program and fish feeding program would be too babyish for a 10 year old?


----------



## quinnc19

Like the pp, I am also a bit confused. I guess my bottom line question is what Aunties options do I have if I can't wait in line? It's just going to be me and DD 8 and I don't want to leave her in the room sleeping while I wait in line. The only things I really want to do without her are go to the spa and spend some time in a lounge listening to music. She loves kid's clubs, though, and will probably want to go at other times also.


----------



## gretchenltaylor

What great tips!  I read all 41 pages in preparation for our 10 night stay over Christmas . We are DVC members staying on points.  A couple of Qs:
1) what is the cost of the Fish Are Friends program?  Recommended for 9 and 11 year olds?
2). When I pre-registered my kids for Aunty's today, I was allowed to pick 3 complimentary experiences (stitch's space goo, etc) and was told I would be contacted in 48 hours and told what was scheduled for my kids....I guess I'm hoping this is a new system and I won't have to wait in line at 6:45am now???  Anyone have recent experiences with this?
3) Looking for Christmas week suggestions/tips!  There was a great post about a Christmas Eve service at St Rita's Catholic Church where they hula to Silent Night.  Wonder if this still happens and at what time?
4) Has anyone ever done the Christmas buffet in the ballroom?  They will start taking this year's reservations on November 16.  Looks great but at over $80 per person, wondering if it's truly fabulous or just like any other character buffet?
5) Any chance I'm allowed to put a small lighted Christmas tree on our balcony (using extension cord)?  Rules against things on the balcony which would prevent this?
Thanks!
Gretchen


----------



## nkereina

twinmom108 said:


> Great info here.  Thanks to all who have contributed!  Hubby & I are planning on going to Aulani in September 2016 to celebrate our 25th Wedding Anniversary.  Which weeks are best or less crowded?  the 2 weeks after labor day or the last 2 weeks of September?



Also interested in this answer! We will be at Aulani the last two weeks of September 2016 for our honeymoon. See you there!


----------



## 77catwoman

I signed our daughter up and got our confirmation back as to what activities she is signed up for...it was not all three that I asked for, it was only two. In any event, I believe that she is good to go and we don't need to wait in line for this stuff. We leave in 16 days.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

This thread is the BEST


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is photopass people available all throughout the resort; secondly do they have them by the sunsets?

Also how easy is it to meet the characters there?


----------



## bobbiwoz

We were in Aulani September 21-27 this year, and the resort was definitely crowded!  I imagine it always is!  We had a great time, cannot wait to go again!


----------



## nkereina

bobbiwoz said:


> We were in Aulani September 21-27 this year, and the resort was definitely crowded!  I imagine it always is!  We had a great time, cannot wait to go again!



We'll be there the same week next year and I've read it's typically a slow time. Was there something going on or just more people than you expected? Also, how was the chair situation at the pool and beach? Could you get one mid-morning or did you need to be there early in the morning to get one?


----------



## bobbiwoz

nkereina said:


> We'll be there the same week next year and I've read it's typically a slow time. Was there something going on or just more people than you expected? Also, how was the chair situation at the pool and beach? Could you get one mid-morning or did you need to be there early in the morning to get one?



From the moment we arrived, the lobby was always busy.  We did find a place to sit while waiting for the room, we were able to find places to sit by the pools and by the ocean, I did not feel like WDW on NYE, but yes, there were lots of people around most of the time.  At 4-5 in the afternoon, the river was not particularly crowded.  We did not go down particularly early in the morning, but we did go down in the morning.  Sometime we did not find a convenient chair by the pool we wanted to go into, but then we would go to a different pool, and we always found something.

There is a wedding building next to the resort, and they would ring bells when there was a wedding, and we always heard bells.

There were lots of children running around, I think even more so than at a typical WDW resort. The gift shops at night were quite busy.  If what we experienced was a "slow" time, I am truly amazed, I cannot image that many more people at the resort.  We did get the dinner reservations we wanted, my husband was able to get a marvelous shave, we did get the ukulele lesson but that was the hardest to book, we got in finally on the wait list.

We did cook on the outside grills, often we were sharing, either we were the guests or my husband invited someone to share the grill with someone who was waiting.

We hope to go again in winter 2016-17.

Bobbi


----------



## happymommy

We are owners at the Marriott Ko Olina, and they run pretty much at 100% occupancy nearly every day of the year.  I imagine even though you may think it's a slow time, that Aulani is quite busy no matter what!
We grill all the time at our resort, lunch or dinner, but maybe the Marriott has more grills.  I meet so many folks grilling, but have never had to actually share a grill.  That would be weird to me.  We have several grill areas to use, and they're available 24/7 (but they're cleaned extensively early morning).


----------



## frank808

happymommy said:


> We are owners at the Marriott Ko Olina, and they run pretty much at 100% occupancy nearly every day of the year.  I imagine even though you may think it's a slow time, that Aulani is quite busy no matter what!
> We grill all the time at our resort, lunch or dinner, but maybe the Marriott has more grills.  I meet so many folks grilling, but have never had to actually share a grill.  That would be weird to me.  We have several grill areas to use, and they're available 24/7 (but they're cleaned extensively early morning).


Marriott Koolina grills are available all day and each tower has a set of 6 to 12 gas grills.  Aulani grills are only available from 4pm to 8pm daily (i might be a little off on the times available for use).  Aulani only has 4 grills for the entire resort to use.  It's less convenient and way more people trying to use the limited grills at Aulani.


----------



## bearsgirl

We are at Aulani right now. Note that the construction over at Four Seasons is active and somewhat loud if you are on the beach. The Starlit Hui is being held in the lobby and is an abbreviated version because the Halawai Lawn is being renovated after some heavy rains, according to a cast member. Having said that, it is our first time here and we love it!


----------



## sgrap

I've been combing through these pages and have made it about 1/4 way through so far . . . but for the sake of time:  For those of you who have done various activities/excursions while staying at Aulani (but not necessarily booked through Aulani), what have been your favorite activities?  We are going in early June, spending 2 nights in Waikiki before heading out to Aulani for 7 nights.  We will have myself (turning 50 on the trip!), dh, and kids 24, 22, 15 and 13.  Our youngest loves, loves, loves animals.  22 year old have his dive certification (and we will be celebrating his college graduation and commissioning as an army officer).  Definitely want to do Pearl Harbor.  What else should I consider?  Anything to avoid?  We will rent a car the entire time.  I'm thinking of giving them a couple of 'activities' for Christmas and am a bit overwhelmed at all the options I'm finding.  

Also, any suggestions for a 50th b'day?  I am somewhat limited by back/neck problems and have severe motion sickness, so I'm a bit wary of some of the excursions.  But would love to do something fun and special on my birthday that I could do with my family.


----------



## Olafluvr

This may sounds a little silly, but for breakfast, we had Ulu Café included. My daughter doesn't love breakfast but she loves bacon. About half way through the trip, we realized (by simply asking) that we could get all bacon for the breakfast! Delicious. I hope I don't spoil it for next time.


----------



## Amw1064

We were at Aulani last June when my youngest was 12 and she loved the little lagoon by Paradise Cove.  It is about a 5 minute walk down the sidewalk from Aulani.  The first time we walked over there we saw the friendliest sea turtle and the second time we saw a Hawaiian monk seal laying on the beach and finally swimming back out into the ocean.  She loved that.  We did the Pearl Harbor tour and also the Aloha swap meet.  That was fun for all and we did all of our souvenir shopping there. Another day we went to the North Shore and found the beach with all the sea turtles.  There were at least 20 and they were huge.  I loved finding sea glass and had to prepare myself a few times for when I bent over to pick it up in the water that I didn't come face to face with a huge turtle. (yes that did happen and yes I did fall over backwards)  We are going back this upcoming June.  Will be there June 6-17.  My daughter also loved the Paradise Cove luau and she got her hair done at Aulani that afternoon with braids and flowers.  She loved it.  That could be a fun 50th birthday celebration. Since she is 13 now I am curious to see if she will do any of the teen activities.  They looked like they had alot of fun doing beach activities.



sgrap said:


> I've been combing through these pages and have made it about 1/4 way through so far . . . but for the sake of time:  For those of you who have done various activities/excursions while staying at Aulani (but not necessarily booked through Aulani), what have been your favorite activities?  We are going in early June, spending 2 nights in Waikiki before heading out to Aulani for 7 nights.  We will have myself (turning 50 on the trip!), dh, and kids 24, 22, 15 and 13.  Our youngest loves, loves, loves animals.  22 year old have his dive certification (and we will be celebrating his college graduation and commissioning as an army officer).  Definitely want to do Pearl Harbor.  What else should I consider?  Anything to avoid?  We will rent a car the entire time.  I'm thinking of giving them a couple of 'activities' for Christmas and am a bit overwhelmed at all the options I'm finding.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a 50th b'day?  I am somewhat limited by back/neck problems and have severe motion sickness, so I'm a bit wary of some of the excursions.  But would love to do something fun and special on my birthday that I could do with my family.


----------



## Nathalia Santosa-Smith

I wish I knew that I have to get up early when Aunty's house is barely open to put my kids names for the day.


----------



## twodogs

southerngirl528 said:


> That thread I mentioned on the other site will give you TONS of great info on Pearl Harbor. Here's the website for the national monument at Pearl Harbor:
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/valr/index.htm
> 
> The USS Missouri is there to tour, there is an aviation museum among lots of other displays and museums. Most days they will have a WWII survivor there to meet. Pretty awesome stuff. The USS Arizona Memorial was beyond moving. Keep in mind you can bring NO bags of any kind to tour the memorial. NONE. You can bring your phone only if it is turned to silent and you are using it solely as a camera. There is a bag check for a nominal charge there. Fabulous local place to have breakfast that's quite close to Pearl Harbor is the Highway Inn. YUM!



Has anyone bought the Passport to Pearl Harbor that includes PH, Missouri, Aviation museum Etc?  It seems available to purchase at least 6 months in advance. If so, then as I understand it, I would not need to get the separate Pearl Harbor tickets 2 months out??


----------



## southerngirl528

Twodogs, does that Passport to PH include the USS Arizona Memorial? That is the toughest ticket to snag, and you book a specific time. There are always at least a couple of active threads about Pearl Harbor and the various options to visit on trip advisor's Oahu forum.


----------



## twodogs

I did some further reading and NO thenPassport does not include Arizona tickets. So if still have to reserve them 2 months out. Need to see if I can find what time of day and in what time zone "2 months out" starts?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Yeah what to do about Pearl Harbor anyone can direct us?


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

A couple of questions-
When I called to make the reservations for auntys premier events, they said they also let you choose three events to pre sign up for. So does this eliminate the need for the early morning lines? Or will I need to do that just to let my daughter play there? I'm a bit confused.

Also, what is a casabella? Are they the beach chairs/umbrellas? And those are first come, first served? Or are they pre reserved?

Are soft sided coolers allowed on the beach?


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

We are currently at Aulani. I pre registered my kids into 3 activities. Yesterday Aunty's was at capacity and they would not allow children in unless they were registered in an activity. They asked that we drop off the kids no earlier than 30 minutes before the activity as there was no guarantee they would get in any earlier due to capacity. I asked how long we could leave the kids following the activity and there was no time limit. IMHO the best approach seems to be pre register your kids to guarantee they can get in otherwise you will have to wait in line each morning to register for activities or get there early to get them into Aunty's before capacity is met. 

The loungers and umbrellas on the beach or near the Aulani pools are first come first serve. Casabellas are covered loungers which you rent. The ones in the resort usually need reservations while those in the beach are available on a first come first serve basis which you pay for at the rental shop near the beach.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Mom of a *Princess* said:


> We are currently at Aulani. I pre registered my kids into 3 activities. Yesterday Aunty's was at capacity and they would not allow children in unless they were registered in an activity. They asked that we drop off the kids no earlier than 30 minutes before the activity as there was no guarantee they would get in any earlier due to capacity. I asked how long we could leave the kids following the activity and there was no time limit. IMHO the best approach seems to be pre register your kids to guarantee they can get in otherwise you will have to wait in line each morning to register for activities or get there early to get them into Aunty's before capacity is met.
> 
> The loungers and umbrellas on the beach or near the Aulani pools are first come first serve. Casabellas are covered loungers which you rent. The ones in the resort usually need reservations while those in the beach are available on a first come first serve basis which you pay for at the rental shop near the beach.




What do you think about Aulani since you're there now quick impressions?


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

CampbellzSoup said:


> What do you think about Aulani since you're there now quick impressions?


This is our third time here. And it's still beautiful as ever. Definitely busier but manageable. We are early risers (still dealing with the time change ) so we are able to get chairs by the pools without much problem. Pools open at 8. We love the new Ulu Cafe. Had pizza for dinner there last night while watching the sunset. Went to the Starlight Hui last night and noticed it had a shorter performance then the previous times we saw it. I thought there was Less dancers. Overall Disney Aulani is still a great place for a family vacation.


----------



## heybets30

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed info! We will be there for the first time in April and this is so helpful.
> 
> Quick question - you mentioned signing up in advance for the activities at Aunty's - do you know how far in advance these can be reserved? I looked on the Aulani site and it doesn't mention if it's 180 or otherwise. Thanks so much!



Just getting up-to-date on disboards!!  LittleStinkerbelle - if you haven't, REGISTER YOUR KIDS ONLINE BEFORE YOU GO!!!!  Seriously, do the online registration.  You will be asked to pick 3 activities for your kids - the free ones, hula, space goo, and 2 others were the options.  For Surf's Up and for Fish are Friends, I called 4 months ahead of our arrival.  I was able to get kids into Fish are Friends at the 4-month mark (you pay day-of), and Surf's Up wasn't available until ~3-1/2 months ahead of our visit.  I seriously called every 2-3 days.

I believe you can register 90 days ahead for Aunty's.  Not many people know that you will get a "complimentary" date/time assignment for the 3 activities you select for your kids.  Of course, they select times/dates, but if you have flexible plans, it's better than waiting in line!!!


----------



## heybets30

PAdislover said:


> in regards to Aunty's: so if you pre-registers for the premium stuff, like Stitch's space goo, do you still need to go down there in the morning? or are they automatically signed up? what if you just want to drop your kids off to play? can you walk up and do that in the middle of the day? or do you have still sign them up in the morning? the whole Aunty's thing seems confusing to me. I will hae a 10 and 7 year old at time of travel. I wonder if the chip and dale surf program and fish feeding program would be too babyish for a 10 year old?



PAdislover - if you've pre-signed them up for an activity, you do NOT need to go down in the morning to do anything.  Because they are registered for a premium activity, a slot is automatically saved for them the rest of the day after the premium activity.  So for Fish are Friends, which was 11:30 check-in, I think, it included lunch - and ended at maybe 2.  We were told that our kids were guaranteed a space in Aunty's after the activity, so we didn't need to get them right at the end of the activity.   You can try to get them in during the middle of the day, but they do keep VERY close count, and it fills up quickly.  The hotel was near 100% capacity during our stay.  

Surf's up was very enjoyable for my almost 9-year old.  They get to make & keep an AWESOME wooden surfboard.  It is about 14 inches long, 8 inches high.  It was a GREAT souvenir.  The photopass photogs take lots of pictures of the kids too - some of the best shots of my kids during our trip were during the paid sessions.  Fish are Friends was really lunch, then go to Rainbow Reef to feed the fish.  Again, my almost 9-year old at the time LOVED it.

If you just want to put the kids in for lunch or dinner, then you MUST get them signed up first thing in the morning.  The meals are a GREAT deal ... I think there were 3 main meal options each meal, kids could get more if they were still hungry.  My kids especially loved it because options like chicken nuggets, pizza, burgers, hot dogs, grilled cheese - about as kid-friendly as you could get!!!  As hubby and I wanted to ensure a second dinner out, and we didn't have the kids in premium activities, I waited at 6:45 to GUARANTEE they'd get dinner spots that last full day there.  dinner was "sold out" by about person 10 or so.  Even though we were in a premium activity for lunch - Fish are Friends - I had to wait in line to sign up for general Aunty's dinner.

I didn't know until Day 2 that you can stick kids in just for lunch/dinner ... it wasn't clear from the hundreds of posts I read!!  When you get there, you'll truly understand how even though you feel you're prepared, you won't be prepared


----------



## heybets30

quinnc19 said:


> Like the pp, I am also a bit confused. I guess my bottom line question is what Aunties options do I have if I can't wait in line? It's just going to be me and DD 8 and I don't want to leave her in the room sleeping while I wait in line. The only things I really want to do without her are go to the spa and spend some time in a lounge listening to music. She loves kid's clubs, though, and will probably want to go at other times also.



Quinnc19 - DEFINITELY pre-register your daughter for Aunty's BEFORE you leave!!  Up to 90 days beforehand.  You are asked to select 3 options of free classes for your child.  SELECT 3!!!  Why?  Because they will assign you date/time and you will NOT have to stand in line to get her a spot in those classes!!!  Additionally, you can leave her in AFTER the classes as well, once your kid is in Aunty's, they can stay ... they don't tell you "come back at 3:20 so we can get another family in"  so you get mommy time 

BUT, this is a BIG BUT, if the free activity is right before lunch, and you want to have her eat lunch there, then you must get in line super-early to save her a spot that day for lunch.  Premium activities can be booked about 3-1/2 months to 4 months before your arrival.  Fish are Friends is over lunchtime - lunch included; Surf's Up is over dinner time - dinner included.  Both ~$75 average per kid.

You'll get the confirmation well before your trip, so you can book your spa treatments accordingly!!  And, if you get her in for lunch or an activity, they want you checking her in 1/2 hour before the scheduled start time.  When busy, it can take up to ~15 minutes to check them in, so really, get there 1/2 hour beforehand!

I hope that helps!  YOu definitely will be able to book things for yourself if you plan ahead & do the online registration, or book her for premium events.  You'll DEFINITELY know date & times that you can do stuff for yourself!


----------



## quinnc19

Thank you so much heybets30!!


----------



## dbenlee

sgrap said:


> I've been combing through these pages and have made it about 1/4 way through so far . . . but for the sake of time:  For those of you who have done various activities/excursions while staying at Aulani (but not necessarily booked through Aulani), what have been your favorite activities?  We are going in early June, spending 2 nights in Waikiki before heading out to Aulani for 7 nights.  We will have myself (turning 50 on the trip!), dh, and kids 24, 22, 15 and 13.  Our youngest loves, loves, loves animals.  22 year old have his dive certification (and we will be celebrating his college graduation and commissioning as an army officer).  Definitely want to do Pearl Harbor.  What else should I consider?  Anything to avoid?  We will rent a car the entire time.  I'm thinking of giving them a couple of 'activities' for Christmas and am a bit overwhelmed at all the options I'm finding.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a 50th b'day?  I am somewhat limited by back/neck problems and have severe motion sickness, so I'm a bit wary of some of the excursions.  But would love to do something fun and special on my birthday that I could do with my family.



When doing Pearl Harbor, make sure to reserve your boat time to the Arizona in advance and reserve it for early in the morning. Wind and sea conditions can cause the Navy to stop transport out to the Memorial in the middle of the day or early afternoon.  Plan for at least half a day at Pearl Harbor, more if you plan on the Aviation Museum.


----------



## msaseifert

SOOOO EXCITED!!!  Wejust booked a 2bedroom Ocean view for the last week in July!  I was a lot of points but its a first for all of us...me, dh, ds 20 and dd17.    I am about 1/4 of the way through this thread and I already feel like I know a lot...its so awesome to belong to this group!  What do we need to know right now?  Is there anything I need to do NOW?  We are scuba divers and would like to schedule a scuba day...anybody know where to go?  We plan to do the Dole Plantation and of course Pearl Harbour....What are other do not miss with kids 17/20?


----------



## alohamom

msaseifert said:


> What are other do not miss with kids 17/20?



There is so much to do for all ages in and around Oahu but surfing, boogie boarding and snorkeling are tops on our kids list. Kailua beach is amazing, the sheltered, man made lagoons in Ko Olina are great for toddlers and really young kids but most older kids want the bigger waves. My kids love the vibe of Waikiki and Ala Moana mall. I know it sounds crazy to go to a mall in Hawaii but if you happen upon a really rainy day it can be a fun thing to do. It is mostly open air and they have unique Hawaii stores too plus an awesome food court and a very cool Japanese department store called Shirokiya. Another fantastic thing is the ATV tours and horse back riding at Kualoa Ranch http://www.kualoa.com/oahu-tours/atv-tours/ but you need to make sure you have close toed shoes or they wont let you ride.


----------



## TQuillen

I haven't noticed anyone on this thread talking about visiting Aulani for Thanksgiving, which is our plan for 2017.  We'll be spending 5-6 nights at Aulani either before or after our NCL 7-night cruise of the islands.  Is this a good time of year to visit, or are there weather concerns about which I'm not aware?  I'd love to get some feedback from folks who have visited in November!

Also, for anyone who has done a combination cruise/Aulani stay- Do you prefer scheduling your resort stay before or after your cruise?  We typically cruise AFTER the land portion of our WDW trips so that we can rest up from the parks, but I wonder if we'll be so busy on the Hawaiian island cruise that we'll be better served to use our time at Aulani for R&R!  Thoughts?


----------



## cgattis

TQuillen said:


> I haven't noticed anyone on this thread talking about visiting Aulani for Thanksgiving, which is our plan for 2017.  We'll be spending 5-6 nights at Aulani either before or after our NCL 7-night cruise of the islands.  Is this a good time of year to visit, or are there weather concerns about which I'm not aware?  I'd love to get some feedback from folks who have visited in November!
> 
> Also, for anyone who has done a combination cruise/Aulani stay- Do you prefer scheduling your resort stay before or after your cruise?  We typically cruise AFTER the land portion of our WDW trips so that we can rest up from the parks, but I wonder if we'll be so busy on the Hawaiian island cruise that we'll be better served to use our time at Aulani for R&R!  Thoughts?


We've never done it before, but I figured we'd need the Aulani time after the cruise.  We'll be there June 2017


----------



## hbg4

I'm just liking this thread for reference for when we return. I wish I'd found it before.


----------



## Regan117

Thanks for all the helpful info! We have the 3-bedrom grand villa and a 2-bedroom villa ocean view from April 27-May 5. My husband I are renewing our vows at Aulani and taking 17 family members. This thread was helpful.


----------



## kissiffer4

Couple of questions...first of all, this place sounds absolutely amazing and I cannot wait to visit at some point in the future! We are currently weighing up our options to buy into DVC and after visiting AVK I think we will probably buy there via resale. First question: would we still be able to use those points towards booking at Aulani? Second question: how many points would we typically need for a family of 4 to stay during the summer? Thanks!


----------



## hbg4

It is best to look at the point charts for the resort and the number of points may need to book your vacation has a huge range. It will depend on you dates, size of villa and view.
For example in  a studio standard view for 7 nights you will need 133 points in June, but 168 in August.
For a 1 bedroom villa standard view for 7 nights in June you will need 259 points, but in August you will need 322.
Buf you get an ocean view 1 bedroom villa in August it will cost you 434 points for the 7 nights.
I hope this helps to give you an idea. You will have to be more specific in dates or play with the point charts on the web to figure out what is most convenient for your family.


----------



## jodistrock

Great thread! We are staying in a regular room for the 1st 2 nights March 21 & 22, but then renting DVC points March 23 & 24. Do you think they will let us stay in 1 room, even if it's a non-DVC room?


----------



## darrenwatson66

We leave in three weeks for our Hawaiian vacation!  We will be celebrating a BIG birthday for me and celebrating our one year anniversary...we got married at WDW last February!  This thread has been invaluable!  I have gone through all 42 pages~!  WHEW!   We are staying at the Waikiki Sheraton three nights then Aulani for 8.  We are really wanting to find the best beaches for sunning and snorkeling?  Any ideas?  Thanks!! D


----------



## alohamom

jodistrock said:


> Great thread! We are staying in a regular room for the 1st 2 nights March 21 & 22, but then renting DVC points March 23 & 24. Do you think they will let us stay in 1 room, even if it's a non-DVC room?



You can certainly ask but they didnt let us do it in summer 2014. We had the same sort of split and it was explained to us that the revenue streams are different ie-one goes directly to the resort and the other goes to DVC, two separate entities. I like to think they are all one big happy family but I guess on the books theya re two separate things.


----------



## jodistrock

alohamom said:


> You can certainly ask but they didnt let us do it in summer 2014. We had the same sort of split and it was explained to us that the revenue streams are different ie-one goes directly to the resort and the other goes to DVC, two separate entities. I like to think they are all one big happy family but I guess on the books theya re two separate things.



I figured - thanks for the response. I will still ask though. I need to call the DVC owner to have them call to see for availability. Thanks again!


----------



## alohamom

jodistrock said:


> I figured - thanks for the response. I will still ask though. I need to call the DVC owner to have them call to see for availability. Thanks again!



You know, that might be an alternate route, perhaps the DVC owner can do some sort of linking on your behalf. We just asked at the front desk when we arrived and I am sure they are limited to what they can do. It wasnt a big deal for us tho, and it was kind of fun to do a comparison of Hotel vs DVC! Also, they had our DVC room ready early for us so it was just a matter of taking our bags etc from one room to another, they were awesome that way.


----------



## jodistrock

alohamom said:


> You know, that might be an alternate route, perhaps the DVC owner can do some sort of linking on your behalf. We just asked at the front desk when we arrived and I am sure they are limited to what they can do. It wasnt a big deal for us tho, and it was kind of fun to do a comparison of Hotel vs DVC! Also, they had our DVC room ready early for us so it was just a matter of taking our bags etc from one room to another, they were awesome that way.



That's good to know!


----------



## nkereina

kissiffer4 said:


> Couple of questions...first of all, this place sounds absolutely amazing and I cannot wait to visit at some point in the future! We are currently weighing up our options to buy into DVC and after visiting AVK I think we will probably buy there via resale. First question: would we still be able to use those points towards booking at Aulani? Second question: how many points would we typically need for a family of 4 to stay during the summer? Thanks!



Highly recommend checking out the DVC boards. When it comes to buying DVC, there are some details and things to know that may tip the scale for you as to whether or not it's worth it. But to answer your question, no matter where your home resort is, you can book any resort at the 7 month in advance mark. It just depends on availability. The DVC boards should have some threads on which resorts are difficult to book once you get to that 7 month mark. This is why picking your home resort is important.


----------



## crystal1313

Hello.  Does anyone know if you can use your own floaties in the lagoon?  I realize that you probably cannot in the pools....my boys love to float with noodles and thought it would be neat for them to do so in the lagoon.  Thanks!


----------



## psakid

Wished we had found the Ulu Cafe earlier than on our last day.  We didn't find that days entree/soup/salad to our liking, but did like most of the others offered during the rest of the week.  Check it out every day or ask server about the rotation as the entire week's selection is listed on the menu.    

Too much to remember; however, we did enjoy the snack bar and Genki Sushi near Aulani (near Costco/Target) and around Honolulu.  Don't let the name throw you, they have sushi and so much more along with their merry-go-round and bullet train delivery system.  Kids loved it as we had discovered them in Tokyo (Shibuya) in 2014 when we visited Tokyo Disneyland Resort. We spent $45-50 for Lunch or Dinner for a family of 4.

Aloha!


----------



## SeaPic

crystal1313 said:


> Hello.  Does anyone know if you can use your own floaties in the lagoon?  I realize that you probably cannot in the pools....my boys love to float with noodles and thought it would be neat for them to do so in the lagoon.  Thanks!


Yes you can. I think I read somewhere all beaches in Hawaii are public. There is public access between Aulani and the soon to be Four Seasons as well as the other lagoons.


----------



## DisMamaPf

crystal1313 said:


> Hello.  Does anyone know if you can use your own floaties in the lagoon?  I realize that you probably cannot in the pools....my boys love to float with noodles and thought it would be neat for them to do so in the lagoon.  Thanks!


Great question! I was wondering this myself


----------



## sleepymouse

crystal1313 said:


> Hello.  Does anyone know if you can use your own floaties in the lagoon?  I realize that you probably cannot in the pools....my boys love to float with noodles and thought it would be neat for them to do so in the lagoon.  Thanks!


Not sure about the lagoon, but noodles can be used in Aulani pool. From Aulani site:

The following personal pool toys and equipment are permitted: swim diapers, life vests, water wings, infant inner tubes with seats, fun noodles and goggles.


----------



## crystal1313

SeaPic said:


> Yes you can. I think I read somewhere all beaches in Hawaii are public. There is public access between Aulani and the soon to be Four Seasons as well as the other lagoons.



Awesome, thank you!!!



sleepymouse said:


> Not sure about the lagoon, but noodles can be used in Aulani pool. From Aulani site:
> 
> The following personal pool toys and equipment are permitted: swim diapers, life vests, water wings, infant inner tubes with seats, fun noodles and goggles.



Oh yay!  They will be happy about that, thank you!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

haloDVC said:


> Thank you! Yes, the Ko-Olina Beach Club was the one I was thinking about. Glad to know it's walkable!!!!



Just remember though, that if they are not staying at your resort, they cannot go in your pools, just like you will not be able to go in their pools at the Marriott.  All are welcome in the coves though!


----------



## MichelleB

kissiffer4 said:


> First question: would we still be able to use those points towards booking at Aulani? Second question: how many points would we typically need for a family of 4 to stay during the summer?



I don't see where your points question was answered.  It depends on what type of accommodation you would want and for how long.  I will use the summer schedule of June 27-Aug 14 for 2016 on the points chart.  A studio would be 24-31 points per night and a 1 bedroom would be 46-62 points per night.  The range depends on standard, island, poolside, or ocean view.


----------



## crystal1313

Quick question, does anyone know if the pools are open early to swim laps? I was hoping the gym would have a pool, but it is not listed.  Just curious.  I have a feeling I will be up early with the time difference and would love to squeeze in some swimming if possible.  Thanks!


----------



## Gorechick

During my trip last week, the pools were open 8am- 8pm. All pools were roped off until open and after close. I did not see anyone try to use the pools outside of the available times. The lagoon does not have lifeguards on duty or particular hours that I am aware of. I did see people swimming laps across the lagoon early.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

crystal1313 said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if the pools are open early to swim laps? I was hoping the gym would have a pool, but it is not listed.  Just curious.  I have a feeling I will be up early with the time difference and would love to squeeze in some swimming if possible.  Thanks!



I don't really thing the pools are really configured in a way that you would want to swim laps.  They would be very short laps.  The adult only pool might be a little better, but not by much.  The lagoon is perfect for this though!


----------



## alohamom

Soccerluvinmama said:


> I don't really thing the pools are really configured in a way that you would want to swim laps.  They would be very short laps.  The adult only pool might be a little better, but not by much.  The lagoon is perfect for this though!



WOW-morning laps in the lagoon is a great idea! It is such a calm body of water, it is the perfect place. Can you imagine it at sunrise? Ohhhh...might have to do this!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

alohamom said:


> WOW-morning laps in the lagoon is a great idea! It is such a calm body of water, it is the perfect place. Can you imagine it at sunrise? Ohhhh...might have to do this!



The water is beautiful that time of morning.  Totally calm as no one is in there, except for a very small handful of swimmers.


----------



## crystal1313

Gorechick said:


> During my trip last week, the pools were open 8am- 8pm. All pools were roped off until open and after close. I did not see anyone try to use the pools outside of the available times. The lagoon does not have lifeguards on duty or particular hours that I am aware of. I did see people swimming laps across the lagoon early.



Thank you!!  I don't know why I wasn't even thinking of that!!



Soccerluvinmama said:


> I don't really thing the pools are really configured in a way that you would want to swim laps.  They would be very short laps.  The adult only pool might be a little better, but not by much.  The lagoon is perfect for this though!



I am so looking forward to trying this out.  Thank you!!



alohamom said:


> WOW-morning laps in the lagoon is a great idea! It is such a calm body of water, it is the perfect place. Can you imagine it at sunrise? Ohhhh...might have to do this!



I cannot wait!  =)  Thank you all for your tips!


----------



## Brandy C

Great tips, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jodistrock

nemofans said:


> Something to know if you are staying in regular hotel room (not DVC) is that ULU Cafe has a microwave and toaster to use.  I brought indiv cereal bowls for breakfast for my kids, so we just brought those to ULU and bought milk for them.  If I had known about the microwave & toaster, I would have brought other breakfast stuff.



Thank you for this information! We will be staying 2 nights in a hotel room & then switch to 2 nights in a DVC room. We leave in ~ a month!


----------



## crystal1313

Hello!  We are staying in a villa, paying cash, not points.  I know because of this we will get regular everyday housekeeping.  My question is this:  How often are sheets changed?  My parents are joining us in a two bedroom suite and we both want to experience the master bedroom, so thinking of them using the master half the nights and us using the other half.  We might just love the other room and not want to change, but I am just trying to find out ahead of time.  
Thanks!


----------



## richkaryn

DrChuck23 said:


> Costco also has liquor (including the premixed margarita bottles available currently across the country) and is a 5min drive from Aulani. For those without a car, there is a "convenience store" across the street but definitely a price gouger. Still beats $10 drinks at the bar though.
> 
> For those interested in the USS Arizona, they only give out something like 500 tickets per day (they are free).  In June, we showed up on a weekday maybe 20min after they open (7:30 I believe) and all tickets were already given out. I think the prepaid tours may count against this total so maybe we just picked the wrong day.
> 
> For those who have never been to Hawaii before, remember the time zone change- you will be waking up at 5am and ready for bed by 8pm the first few days you are there so plan accordingly (see some great sunrises and few people are at the lagoon early in the morning though).
> 
> Lastly, the "maze" at the Dole Plantation is a total waste.  The train ride is okay especially if you have kids.




You can "prepay" 24 hours in advance at pearl harbor for $1.50 a ticket to reserve a time. Definitely worth doing. We did this so we could get an early time....and we went to Hawaii right after the Navy hospital ship hit the dock of the USS Arizona Memorial, so we were boated out toward it but stopped maybe 100 yards out and you could look and take pics from your seat but not allowed to stand up to take pics. So we have lots of pics with people's heads in them.  We plan to go back and stay at Aulani maybe in a couple years so we can actually board the memorial.


----------



## sleepymouse

crystal1313 said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if the pools are open early to swim laps? I was hoping the gym would have a pool, but it is not listed.  Just curious.  I have a feeling I will be up early with the time difference and would love to squeeze in some swimming if possible.  Thanks!


I don't have the answer to your question but suggest just calling housekeeping and requesting clean sheets when you make the switch.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks sleepy mouse! =)


----------



## MightyDuck001

I'm thinking about a trip to Aulani on points, possibly around labor day (Disneyland for the half marathon labor day weekend as an extended layover, then fly LA to Hawaii afterward). My home is the Boardwalk and I know to get a studio I kinda have to book when the 11 month window opens up. At Aulani, how fast do the lower point value studios/hotel rooms fill up? They have a bunch of different categories and I'm trying to figure out how many points to save up.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

MightyDuck001 said:


> I'm thinking about a trip to Aulani on points, possibly around labor day (Disneyland for the half marathon labor day weekend as an extended layover, then fly LA to Hawaii afterward). My home is the Boardwalk and I know to get a studio I kinda have to book when the 11 month window opens up. At Aulani, how fast do the lower point value studios/hotel rooms fill up? They have a bunch of different categories and I'm trying to figure out how many points to save up.



There are only (I believe) 8 hotel rooms available to DVC, and they book up super super fast.  Studios are a little easier.


----------



## crystal1313

Ok. Thought of two more questions. Are there blenders in the rooms? And are their showers near the beach areas to rinse off the sand? Thanks!!


----------



## Gorechick

I don't know about blenders in the DVC rooms but there are none in the regular rooms. There are showers to wash off sand, both overhead and foot ones.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks gore chick. We have a 2 bedroom villa. A blender isn't listed but I read a trip report on another board and the people made daquris so I was curious.


----------



## Girimama33

crystal1313 said:


> Ok. Thought of two more questions. Are there blenders in the rooms? And are their showers near the beach areas to rinse off the sand? Thanks!!


No blenders in the room.
There is an outdoor shower between the beach and the pools that is located next to the adult hot tub (the double decker one).


----------



## princessluna14

My husband and I are planning a trip for September 2017 and we want to rent DVC points to stay at Aulani for 8 or 9 nights... Right now we are having difficulty renting points to stay at the Poly this fall. Is it fairly easy to rent points at Aulani?


----------



## nkereina

princessluna14 said:


> My husband and I are planning a trip for September 2017 and we want to rent DVC points to stay at Aulani for 8 or 9 nights... Right now we are having difficulty renting points to stay at the Poly this fall. Is it fairly easy to rent points at Aulani?



If you are flexible with room type and view, it's my understanding that renting points at Aulani at the 7 month mark shouldn't be too difficult. We are going this September and it is considered off-season there, which helps as well. I was able to find an Aulani owner over on the Rent/Trade board that had enough points for me around the 10 month mark, and I was able to book a standard studio for 6 nights with no problem. If you contact a broker like David's around the 11 month mark, they may have some Aulani owners by that time too.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

crystal1313 said:


> Ok. Thought of two more questions. Are there blenders in the rooms? And are their showers near the beach areas to rinse off the sand? Thanks!!



Nope, no blenders.  However, there is a Target in Kapolei.  You can pick a Black and Decker one up there for $20.  Super cheap and you just leave it behind when you go.  Go to the Target web site and enter Kapolei as your home store, then you can see what they have.


----------



## princessluna14

nkereina said:


> If you are flexible with room type and view, it's my understanding that renting points at Aulani at the 7 month mark shouldn't be too difficult. We are going this September and it is considered off-season there, which helps as well. I was able to find an Aulani owner over on the Rent/Trade board that had enough points for me around the 10 month mark, and I was able to book a standard studio for 6 nights with no problem. If you contact a broker like David's around the 11 month mark, they may have some Aulani owners by that time too.



Thank you!!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

crystal1313 said:


> Ok. Thought of two more questions. Are there blenders in the rooms? And are their showers near the beach areas to rinse off the sand? Thanks!!


I have read that you can call and request a blender for your villa.  We hope that is correct for our upcoming trip.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> I have read that you can call and request a blender for your villa.  We hope that is correct for our upcoming trip.



I just double checked and it's true!!!  Good to know!


----------



## crystal1313

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> I have read that you can call and request a blender for your villa.  We hope that is correct for our upcoming trip.





Soccerluvinmama said:


> I just double checked and it's true!!!  Good to know!



Awesome guys!!  Thanks!!


----------



## BWVPam

nkereina said:


> If you are flexible with room type and view, it's my understanding that renting points at Aulani at the 7 month mark shouldn't be too difficult. We are going this September and it is considered off-season there, which helps as well. I was able to find an Aulani owner over on the Rent/Trade board that had enough points for me around the 10 month mark, and I was able to book a standard studio for 6 nights with no problem. If you contact a broker like David's around the 11 month mark, they may have some Aulani owners by that time too.


we had no problems making our reservation for Aulani at 7 months.  We are going in May.


----------



## BWVPam

Quick question for you experienced Aulani travelers.

We will have a car and our party is all adults, we want to do a catamaran sail.  WOuld it be best to book it through a North Shore company?  Through Aulani it is like $154 each  YIKES

I booked a private cabana today - woohoo.

We want to also do a north shore tour where we can do a hike and see waterfalls.  Any suggestions????


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

BWVPam said:


> Quick question for you experienced Aulani travelers.
> 
> We will have a car and our party is all adults, we want to do a catamaran sail.  WOuld it be best to book it through a North Shore company?  Through Aulani it is like $154 each  YIKES
> 
> I booked a private cabana today - woohoo.
> 
> We want to also do a north shore tour where we can do a hike and see waterfalls.  Any suggestions????




Aulani is my DVC home property, so we are there at least every year.  There really is no other place in this world I would rather be!!!

The number one suggestion I give everyone looking into excursions is to check out the Groupon (and Living Social) deals for the Honolulu/Kapolei area.  You will find AMAZING deals!  But, like with anything online, do your due diligence and look into the operators before you buy (Yelp reviews can be helpful for this).  Here is what is currently being offered right now for catamaran cruises.  As you can see, much better deals  https://www.groupon.com/browse/hono...ban+Honolulu,+HI&query=CATAMARAN&locale=en_US


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

BWVPam said:


> Quick question for you experienced Aulani travelers.
> 
> We will have a car and our party is all adults, we want to do a catamaran sail.  WOuld it be best to book it through a North Shore company?  Through Aulani it is like $154 each  YIKES
> 
> I booked a private cabana today - woohoo.
> 
> We want to also do a north shore tour where we can do a hike and see waterfalls.  Any suggestions????




I forgot to answer your question about hikes and waterfalls!  Check out Waimea Falls Park on the way to the North Shore http://www.waimeavalley.net  If you're looking for a beautiful hike with a waterfall, this is the place!!  And, it won't kill your entire day.  Do the hike/falls in the morning, then drive up the road to the north shore! There is an admission price, so just FYI on that.  Do some research on it and see if it might be a fit for what you're looking for!


----------



## ratt1345

Soccerluvinmama said:


> I forgot to answer your question about hikes and waterfalls!  Check out Waimea Falls Park on the way to the North Shore http://www.waimeavalley.net  If you're looking for a beautiful hike with a waterfall, this is the place!!  And, it won't kill your entire day.  Do the hike/falls in the morning, then drive up the road to the north shore! There is an admission price, so just FYI on that.  Do some research on it and see if it might be a fit for what you're looking for!


I would like to echo this.  Waimea Falls was absolutely beautiful.  I took so many pictures there!!!  In case you were wondering, they have a small gift shop and a food bar that serves things like hot dogs and burgers.


----------



## crystal1313

Hello!  I am starting to make a packing list for our visit.  I think I have it all covered... but was wondering if once at the resort you realized you should have packed something you didn't think about?  For instance, reading through this thread, I would have never thought to pack bug spray.  Anything you wished you had packed and didn't?  I am also wondering if I should pack a beach blanket/towel?  I know Aulani hands out towels, but what if we walk to another cove?  Can you bring Aulani towels with you?  I know I am over thinking this...but I am curious!  Thanks.


----------



## jtba

crystal1313 said:


> I am also wondering if I should pack a beach blanket/towel?  I know Aulani hands out towels, but what if we walk to another cove?  Can you bring Aulani towels with you?  I know I am over thinking this...but I am curious!  Thanks.



ooh great question! i want to know too!


----------



## cmph

BWVPam said:


> Quick question for you experienced Aulani travelers.
> 
> We will have a car and our party is all adults, we want to do a catamaran sail.  WOuld it be best to book it through a North Shore company?  Through Aulani it is like $154 each  YIKES
> 
> I booked a private cabana today - woohoo.
> 
> We want to also do a north shore tour where we can do a hike and see waterfalls.  Any suggestions????


We're going next month, and I just bought a 3-day Go Oahu pass to save money on the things we wanted to do. One of the included things is a catamaran sail out of Honolulu that gives you a view of Diamond Head from the ocean. It was $680 for us (2 adults, 2 kids) for that pass and will get us the catamaran sail, all of the Pearl Harbor things that cost (only the USS Arizona memorial is free), Waimea, Polynesian Cultural Center, a Kualoa tour, Dole, etc. Serious money savings, b/c we would have spent nearly that much just on a boat tour and Poly CC alone! (I'll note that we aren't really being picky about the catamaran and it was the only one offered on the all-inclusive card - doing it b/c one child wants to go but the rest of us could take it or leave it.) If you have a car, I highly recommend getting the all-inclusive. I did see it on groupon for less than I paid, but I had already given my travel agent the go-ahead to buy it for us, unfortunately. Not sure what else you're planning to do, but you can also price out a build-your-own-pass on the Go Oahu page if you just want 2 or more specific things. The all-inclusive only makes sense if you were planning to already do a bunch of things on it, like we are, and use it efficiently (meaning, doing more than one thing per day of pass use).


----------



## wanderlust7

crystal1313 said:


> I am also wondering if I should pack a beach blanket/towel?  I know Aulani hands out towels, but what if we walk to another cove?  Can you bring Aulani towels with you?  I know I am over thinking this...but I am curious!  Thanks.



I never asked what the official policy was, but I don't think anybody would know or care if you took towels off property.  They're not stingy about towels like some resorts are - no exchanging towels for new ones or towel cards.  They don't keep track at all.  Take as many as you want, throw them in one of the used towel bins when you're done.


----------



## Iggipolka

wanderlust7 said:


> I never asked what the official policy was, but I don't think anybody would know or care if you took towels off property.  They're not stingy about towels like some resorts are - no exchanging towels for new ones or towel cards.  They don't keep track at all.  Take as many as you want, throw them in one of the used towel bins when you're done.




We did this on our last trip. We took 6 towels from the pool area to the North Shore & returned them to the towel bin that night.


----------



## squeezle

Soccerluvinmama said:


> I forgot to answer your question about hikes and waterfalls!  Check out Waimea Falls Park on the way to the North Shore http://www.waimeavalley.net  If you're looking for a beautiful hike with a waterfall, this is the place!!  And, it won't kill your entire day.  Do the hike/falls in the morning, then drive up the road to the north shore! There is an admission price, so just FYI on that.  Do some research on it and see if it might be a fit for what you're looking for!





ratt1345 said:


> I would like to echo this.  Waimea Falls was absolutely beautiful.  I took so many pictures there!!!  In case you were wondering, they have a small gift shop and a food bar that serves things like hot dogs and burgers.



You could also check out Maunawili Falls - it's east of Honolulu.  It is a little more technical and takes a little longer than Waimea Falls, but it was a beautiful hike.


----------



## Mom2disneygirls

Okay the on thing I wish I knew was to make reservations for Cabana or casebella  WAY and I mean WAY in advance because at 90 days they were already gone for when we wanted one (okay July 4th but still I did not know you could book those sooner than that).


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mom2disneygirls said:


> Okay the on thing I wish I knew was to make reservations for Cabana or casebella  WAY and I mean WAY in advance because at 90 days they were already gone for when we wanted one (okay July 4th but still I did not know you could book those sooner than that).



Yeah - I booked my Cabana for July 4th back in December


----------



## twodogs

Agreed about the cabanas. I tried to book the Executive Lanai at 6 months, and it was booked. Was able to get a cabana so not all bad. This was for late May/early June.


----------



## pmurph

I wish that I would have known NOT to wait until the last show of our trip to watch the Starlit Hui. There was some lightening spotted right before showtime, so it was cancelled, so we didn't get to see it : (


----------



## jtba

this may have been covered before, but i wish i didn't bring so much clothes! i had packed one outfit per day for our 5-night stay there, but since we spent 8 a.m. - 4:30 p.m. in the water, we would only change out of our swimsuits for a few hours for dinner, then go back to our hotel room and jump into our PJs. good thing all our t-shirts and shorts didn't take much space in the luggage.


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

jtba said:


> this may have been covered before, but i wish i didn't bring so much clothes! i had packed one outfit per day for our 5-night stay there, but since we spent 8 a.m. - 4:30 p.m. in the water, we would only change out of our swimsuits for a few hours for dinner, then go back to our hotel room and jump into our PJs. good thing all our t-shirts and shorts didn't take much space in the luggage.



I would definitely agree!
Most of the time, since we cooked most meals ourselves, we ate in our bathing suits! It was so wonderful to not have to worry about showering and getting ready for a fancy dinner.  We used one night of outfits for the luau and one for the character meal and ama ama breakfast. other than that, we were in swimsuits and cover ups the whole time. Now THAT'S vacation!

One thing I wish I knew was that the lazy river closed SO early. My husband and I dropped our daughter off for surfs up and headed to the lazy river and it was closed. So bummed. Why have the lazy river lit up if it closes well before the sun goes down?


----------



## brimorga

Iggipolka said:


> We did this on our last trip. We took 6 towels from the pool area to the North Shore & returned them to the towel bin that night.



Not sure how it works at Aulani, but many hotels I've been to in Hawaii, you can get towels from the bell desk for exactly this reason.  When I get there on Monday, I'll be checking this out! (if I ever decide to leave the resort)


----------



## Mamapapa

Disneybridewifemama said:


> One thing I wish I knew was that the lazy river closed SO early. My husband and I dropped our daughter off for surfs up and headed to the lazy river and it was closed. So bummed. Why have the lazy river lit up if it closes well before the sun goes down?


 What time does it close? We will be there in 11 days....


----------



## lizard1

brimorga said:


> Not sure how it works at Aulani, but many hotels I've been to in Hawaii, you can get towels from the bell desk for exactly this reason.  When I get there on Monday, I'll be checking this out! (if I ever decide to leave the resort)


Please report back. I don't want to have to pack towels, but I don't think I could take enough towels for our entire party without someone looking twice. However, if I know its allowed, then I won't pack towels and I won't have to worry!


----------



## jtba

Mamapapa said:


> What time does it close? We will be there in 11 days....



i want to say 6 p.m. two weeks ago? does that sound about right, @Disneybridewifemama ? it was definitely still very bright outside. the other pools close down at 8.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

I wish I had known how much I would love it and booked a 5th night!!!  I also wish I hadn't waited until the last full day to try a shave ice .

Although this is not Aulani-specific because we spent the start of the trip in Waikiki, I thought I'd throw it in anyway.  I wish I'd bought some breakfast food on our first night.  I knew I'd be up early (3 a.m. it ended up being!) but I didn't figure on waking up starving.  None of the food vendors were opening for quite a while and I was pretty "hangry" by the time I got some breakfast in me.


----------



## Mamapapa

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> I wish I'd bought some breakfast food on our first night. I knew I'd be up early (3 a.m. it ended up being!) but I didn't figure on waking up starving.


That is awesome advice, thank you!!


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

jtba said:


> i want to say 6 p.m. two weeks ago? does that sound about right, @Disneybridewifemama ? it was definitely still very bright outside. the other pools close down at 8.



Yes, Pools at 8 and lazy river at 6. I was looking forward to night swims but everything closed so early! I heard they stay open later during the summer.


----------



## rnorwo1

Disneybridewifemama said:


> Yes, Pools at 8 and lazy river at 6. I was looking forward to night swims but everything closed so early! I heard they stay open later during the summer.


I wonder when the summer season starts. We will be there on the 18th for a week, and most in our party want to spend the majority of the time in the lazy river!


----------



## sgrap

pmurph said:


> I wish that I would have known NOT to wait until the last show of our trip to watch the Starlit Hui. There was some lightening spotted right before showtime, so it was cancelled, so we didn't get to see it : (


What nights does it run? We will be there June 8-15 and I haven't found a schedule.  Thx!


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

sgrap said:


> What nights does it run? We will be there June 8-15 and I haven't found a schedule.  Thx!



It was Tuesday and Thursday when we were there last month. You can check out the daily iwa (schedule) on the aulani website


----------



## jtba

rnorwo1 said:


> I wonder when the summer season starts. We will be there on the 18th for a week, and most in our party want to spend the majority of the time in the lazy river!



don't underestimate that time difference though, esp. for those coming from the eastern time zone (6 hours). the early closing hours might work for you the first few nights!

for us it was only 3 hours but we were seriously jet lagged the first few days. was wide awake by 6 most mornings, and ready for bed by 9.


----------



## rnorwo1

jtba said:


> don't underestimate that time difference though, esp. for those coming from the eastern time zone (6 hours). the early closing hours might work for you the first few nights!
> 
> for us it was only 3 hours but we were seriously jet lagged the first few days. was wide awake by 6 most mornings, and ready for bed by 9.



We booked a sunrise photography session the first full day, so I'm actually counting on jet lag initially, lol!


----------



## poison ivy

just started reading this thread and love it.  Thanks for all the tips and advice.  We're booked for Aulani over Thanksgiving this year - big family trip 6nts in a GV.  First timers to Hawaii so everything and anything we can learn is really appreciated.


----------



## jodistrock

lizard1 said:


> Please report back. I don't want to have to pack towels, but I don't think I could take enough towels for our entire party without someone looking twice. However, if I know its allowed, then I won't pack towels and I won't have to worry!



Each day (or throughout the day) you will go pick up your wrist bracelet & can get towels for each person. I did take towels but they weren't needed, however it did help mark our chairs


----------



## ThisIsJason

Just want to thank everyone for the advice in this thread. I have been reading it on and off that past few days, and just finished up sitting here my room at the Hilton O'Hare Airport hotel for the flight to Hawaii tomorrow morning. 3 days to Aulani!


----------



## alohamom

ThisIsJason said:


> Just want to thank everyone for the advice in this thread. I have been reading it on and off that past few days, and just finished up sitting here my room at the Hilton O'Hare Airport hotel for the flight to Hawaii tomorrow morning. 3 days to Aulani!



Well that is awesome-Have a great time!


----------



## Gorechick

jodistrock said:


> Each day (or throughout the day) you will go pick up your wrist bracelet & can get towels for each person. I did take towels but they weren't needed, however it did help mark our chairs



Many people would go and get towels the night before for the next morning. Just keep your wristband on all day and get to the window before they close. This was helpful if you were an early bird or didn't want to wait in line first thing in the morning when the window opened. You would still need to get the new color wristband for the next day once the morning line disappeared.


----------



## MichelleB

Can someone tell me what the wristbands are for?  I'm getting that they're needed for towels???


----------



## crystal1313

I believe every day you need a new wristband to use the pool. They change colors daily.


----------



## MichelleB

crystal1313 said:


> I believe every day you need a new wristband to use the pool. They change colors daily.



Isn't that kind of a pain?  You'd think they could use a room key to scan you into the pool area instead of having to go every day & get a new band.  We are going to be there for 14 days in June.  Can 1 person get them for the whole room or does each person have to go each day?


----------



## crystal1313

I haven't' been yet, we are going in July, so I am not sure if one person can get them for the whole room.  I think they do check your room key to give you the wrist band.  It's to keep people out of the pools who are not staying at the resort.  It kinda sounds like a pain to me too, but I figure we will need to get towels anyway, and from what I have gathered you get the wristbands at the towel stations.


----------



## wanderlust7

MichelleB said:


> Isn't that kind of a pain?  You'd think they could use a room key to scan you into the pool area instead of having to go every day & get a new band.  We are going to be there for 14 days in June.  Can 1 person get them for the whole room or does each person have to go each day?



The pool area is not fenced.  It is just all open and anybody can walk around, go to the restaurants, go to the beach, etc.  Only guests can use the pool and the chairs, so the wrist bands are the only way they can differentiate.  I don't think one person can get them for everyone else.  When we went, each person had to show their room card and then the CM would attach the wrist band.  I guess the concern would be that it would be given or sold to a non-guest.

We didn't find it to be a big inconvenience to get them since we were getting towels anyways or a drink of water (they have ice cold lemon water in front of each station).


----------



## jodistrock

Gorechick said:


> Many people would go and get towels the night before for the next morning. Just keep your wristband on all day and get to the window before they close. This was helpful if you were an early bird or didn't want to wait in line first thing in the morning when the window opened. You would still need to get the new color wristband for the next day once the morning line disappeared.



Interesting! I never saw anyone doing that! However, that is not a bad idea!


----------



## Gorechick

jodistrock said:


> Interesting! I never saw anyone doing that! However, that is not a bad idea!



I didn't figure it out for a day or two until I saw people getting stacks the night before and with towels early in the morning. Then when I wanted to sit and watch the sun come up and the cushions were cold and wet I was wishing for a towel. I got towels for the next day after that.


----------



## jtba

wanderlust7 said:


> The pool area is not fenced.  It is just all open and anybody can walk around, go to the restaurants, go to the beach, etc.  Only guests can use the pool and the chairs, so the wrist bands are the only way they can differentiate.  I don't think one person can get them for everyone else.  When we went, each person had to show their room card and then the CM would attach the wrist band.  I guess the concern would be that it would be given or sold to a non-guest.
> 
> We didn't find it to be a big inconvenience to get them since we were getting towels anyways or a drink of water (they have ice cold lemon water in front of each station).



yep, that was our experience too. every guest (including children) gets his/her own key. the ones for the kids don't have the ability for room charges (though i suppose for the older ones you can probably request for that to be added). at the towel stations, the CM would scan each key, then put the bands around your wrists and cut off the extra part. we got fresh towels every morning and the lines weren't too bad.


----------



## crystal1313

Good to know jtba!  I just thought one key would work for the group of us, but now I know I will need to bring both the boys keys as well.


----------



## AulaniNutz

alohamom said:


> WOW-morning laps in the lagoon is a great idea! It is such a calm body of water, it is the perfect place. Can you imagine it at sunrise? Ohhhh...might have to do this!


Bring a mask and snorkel and just keep swimming, just keep swimming. Dory would be proud.  That's how I get my laps in..


----------



## heybets30

Well, it's been almost 7 months (inconceivable!) since we've gone, and there are SO MANY things that I kind of knew about from diligently reading the boards, but didn't quite understand until I was there.  Here's one BIG one that we learned as we went ...

If you do ANY Photopass events - Aunty's, get pictures from GoPro photogs in the pool, etc., keep track of when/where - and in the pools - who took your picture (i.e., was it a GoPro).  There are only 2 photopass kiosks in the hotel shop (which is one of our MAJOR complaints).  The line can get ridiculous while people try to find their pictures.  We added ours as we went along, which saved a TON - and I mean a TON - of time on our last morning.  For some reason, our GoPro pics weren't being found, the photog took over a day to turn them in (unusual), but they keep all the memory cards in a binder, and were able to pull them up physically by pulling his card because we knew the date/approximate time and WHO the photog was.  So, photos not lost.

Seriously, most photos were available an hour or two after being taken (Especially for Aunty's - like Surf's UP or Fish are Friends).  I would go down closer to closing time each night and add that day's pics.  There was ALWAYS a wait.  Worst wait was 40 minutes because I was behind someone who waited until their last day to add photos.

It takes a while if you do something like Aunty's - you'll need to sort through ALL the photos taken that night for your kids, because the kids don't have photopasses to keep track of which photos they are in.  Same with the GoPro photogs - you most likely will not have a photopass card in your swimsuit next to the infinity wall ;-)

And, since I love this pic so much ... our favorite GoPro photog pic that I was so anxious to get :


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

I second Heybets30's fantastic advice above about adding pictures to your PhotoPass! What I did was keep a running list on the little notepad in the room.  Every afternoon I'd jot down the date and time of any pics we had taken where they couldn't scan the card.  Then on our last full day I went down to the kiosk at a quiet time (mid-afternoon in our case) and handed over the list, which made it a snap for the CM to add all our photos.  Also one other bit - the pictures they added manually did not show up on our in-room TV.  I was concerned about this when I went down to purchase our CD on the last morning, thinking maybe the added photos weren't there, but the CM assured me that they don't always show up on the TV.  They were there in the system though and made it on to the CD with no problem.


----------



## heybets30

Oh - I just thought of one.  I'm not sure I've seen this one yet.  Make sure you CHANGE THE DATE/TIME SETTINGS ON YOUR CAMERAS TO HAWAII STANDARDS!!  The fact that I didn't do this for our 4 cameras (yes, kids each had a waterproof, hubby and I had DLSR and the GoPro), has put me behind in any organizing of photos.  I'll look at something and think, wait, we didn't do that on the 8th, or wasn't that in the morning?  If I had chanced the camera time/date settings to local time, the photopass/iphone pics wouldn't seem so out of place!  The photopass/iphone pics are perfectly timed for local Hawaii; but if I join all our pictures by time/date, they do not mesh with the photopass/iphone pics.

I keep thinking I'll remember to do this with any trip; however, I do not.  So, each photo is date/time-stamped for Chicago rather than Hawaii.  5-hour time difference is a pain in the you-know-what!  It may not sound like a big deal, but seriously 1,000+ photos later, it is.


----------



## DizDragonfly

heybets30 said:


> 5-hour time difference is a pain in the you-know-what!  It may not sound like a big deal, but seriously 1,000+ photos later, it is.



There are some programs out there that will batch edit your photos and change the time stamp on them.  You just tell it to adjust the time by the number of hours you want and what photos to adjust and POOF it's all fixed.


----------



## brimorga

crystal1313 said:


> Good to know jtba!  I just thought one key would work for the group of us, but now I know I will need to bring both the boys keys as well.



One key will work for everyone.  My kids keys never left the room.


----------



## crystal1313

brimorga said:


> One key will work for everyone.  My kids keys never left the room.



Oh yay!  Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyCruisin

Does anyone have car rental discount codes to share, or point me in the right direction to? Found codes here for our trip to Aulani two years ago, and saved a nice amount. Can't seem to find anything now. Heading back 6/12!


----------



## MichelleB

DisneyCruisin said:


> Does anyone have car rental discount codes to share, or point me in the right direction to? Found codes here for our trip to Aulani two years ago, and saved a nice amount. Can't seem to find anything now. Heading back 6/12!



SAMs & Costco give discounts.  Retailmenot.com also has coupon codes.  You can google for discount codes.


----------



## MichelleB

Am I correct in that we'll get a lei when we check in?  I was going to pay to have it done at the airport but hate to do that if the resort does it too.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

MichelleB said:


> Am I correct in that we'll get a lei when we check in?  I was going to pay to have it done at the airport but hate to do that if the resort does it too.



Yes, when we pulled up to Aulani we were greeted by a cast member who gave me a flower lei, a kukui nut lei for DH and a necklace for DD.


----------



## ratt1345

I will tell one that I would have said had I not been on these DISboards...the locals come in on the weekend, more so on Saturday.  We were there back in October 2015.  We arrived on a Thursday and used Friday to relax and enjoy the resort.  Saturday was our day for Pearl Harbor.  When we got back from our trip to PH, we saw the last river, the water slides and everything else water related were packed.  Glad we used that day for Pearl Harbor and listened to what this board said!!


----------



## jtba

brimorga said:


> One key will work for everyone.  My kids keys never left the room.



that's so odd! i see that you were just there a couple weeks ago. interesting that we needed all our keys back in april yet you only needed one. i guess different CMs have different ways of doing things. perhaps they could've just looked us all up, then.


----------



## Mokat76

ratt1345 said:


> I will tell one that I would have said had I not been on these DISboards...the locals come in on the weekend, more so on Saturday.  We were there back in October 2015.  We arrived on a Thursday and used Friday to relax and enjoy the resort.  Saturday was our day for Pearl Harbor.  When we got back from our trip to PH, we saw the last river, the water slides and everything else water related were packed.  Glad we used that day for Pearl Harbor and listened to what this board said!!


I thought those were controlled access. Or were they packed because the beach was more crowded with local residents?


----------



## twodogs

I think I read on here that locals get some special rates on the weekends to stay at the resort (stay-cation), so they are able to use all of the amenities since they are staying onsite for the night (I would assume they could stay for only Saturday night, but arrive/check-in early Saturday morning and leave at the end of the day on Sunday, thereby getting 2 days of the amenities for the price of a one night stay).


----------



## WDW_Diane

DisneyCruisin said:


> Does anyone have car rental discount codes to share, or point me in the right direction to? Found codes here for our trip to Aulani two years ago, and saved a nice amount. Can't seem to find anything now. Heading back 6/12!


We are also arriving 6/12 after 5 nights on Kauai.  We only get to stay 3 nights at Aulani, looking forward to it! We currently have a car rental with discount hawaii car rental as we got a great rate with them on our trip 3 years ago.


----------



## msaseifert

I have also read that locals pack the place on sat and sun.  We arrive fri afternoon in Hawaii and sat at aulani.  We plan to do pearl harbor on sunday so we can just relax the rest of the week.  Also if something happens that we cant get our complete pearl harbor tour in because of weather, we have the rest of the week to do it.


----------



## heybets30

MoKat76 - in October, especially (we were there also in October 2015 - the 6th through 10th), there is "fall break" in Oahu.  We timed it horribly - but we chose to endure fall break in Oahu rather than be stuck in Ironman on Big Island traffic that trip after we booked our free flights.  All the schools are out.  That Friday/Saturday Aulani was at 100% capacity - front desk told me as we were checking out that Saturday that this is one of the BUSIEST weekends for local residents to come to the hotel.  I have never been so happy to leave paradise than that morning with the influx of people checking in.  At 8am, the pools/chairs were PACKED.  It was pretty insane.  We felt like sardines - lines for towels, kids didn't get to ride the slides - ~1/2 hour wait.  Loses the charm real fast.


----------



## NancyDVC

Having read about "fall break" from school I am presuming that is over Columbus Day weekend? We are going October 8-15 on the Pride of America and staying at Aulani October 15-24. So hopefully we will be missing the fall break crowd. I am planning to do Pearl Harbor on our first Sunday so that we will have time to go later in the week in case the weather cancels our tour to the Arizona.


----------



## cgattis

NancyDVC said:


> Having read about "fall break" from school I am presuming that is over Columbus Day weekend? We are going October 8-15 on the Pride of America and staying at Aulani October 15-24. So hopefully we will be missing the fall break crowd. I am planning to do Pearl Harbor on our first Sunday so that we will have time to go later in the week in case the weather cancels our tour to the Arizona.


That is our same plan for June of next year!  Please come back and report on the cruise!! (As a matter of fact, I think I will go start a cruise thread right now!) Are you planning to do the swap meet after PH?  Some have said it tends to wrap up earlier on Sunday, so that kinda puts a kink in what I had thought I'd do.


----------



## MichelleB

Has anyone done the swap meet in Oahu?  Can you tell me about it?  How long do you suggest we plan to be there & what are the best things to watch for?


----------



## happymommy

MichelleB said:


> Has anyone done the swap meet in Oahu?  Can you tell me about it?  How long do you suggest we plan to be there & what are the best things to watch for?



I lived on Oahu so have been dozens of times.  It's Saturdays, Sundays and Wednesdays (but more vendors on the weekend).

Go early!  It gets horribly hot.  Bring some water to drink.

Some things that are good deals are touristy tee shirts (average $4 each or so, often cheaper), beach towels, Aloha shirts, cheap luggage & bags, sarongs, tacky souvenirs, dried fruits and nuts (I like cuttlefish but I'm weird), and also often times you have folks selling soaps and bath salts, homemade jellies, and baked goods (which I avoid since they're sitting out in the sun, or at least I'm cautious of).

We usually stop for lunch on the way back to Ko Olina in Pearl City or take a drive up north to Dole Pineapple Plantation then the North Shore and make a long day of it (I own at the Marriott so go every other year now from the East Coast).


----------



## MichelleB

happymommy said:


> I lived on Oahu so have been dozens of times.  It's Saturdays, Sundays and Wednesdays (but more vendors on the weekend).
> 
> Go early!  It gets horribly hot.  Bring some water to drink.
> 
> Some things that are good deals are touristy tee shirts (average $4 each or so, often cheaper), beach towels, Aloha shirts, cheap luggage & bags, sarongs, tacky souvenirs, dried fruits and nuts (I like cuttlefish but I'm weird), and also often times you have folks selling soaps and bath salts, homemade jellies, and baked goods (which I avoid since they're sitting out in the sun, or at least I'm cautious of).
> 
> We usually stop for lunch on the way back to Ko Olina in Pearl City or take a drive up north to Dole Pineapple Plantation then the North Shore and make a long day of it (I own at the Marriott so go every other year now from the East Coast).



Thank you for the information!  Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## AEB123

MichelleB said:


> Am I correct in that we'll get a lei when we check in?  I was going to pay to have it done at the airport but hate to do that if the resort does it too.


Do you if every guest gets one when you arrive, even if you are just spending the day at Aulani visiting the restaurants and the spa?


----------



## happymommy

They have lei stands at the airport with folks making them - near the interisland terminal.

I used to get them there when I'd be picking up friends or family who came to visit us when we lived there.


----------



## twodogs

The other place we saw a mini version of the swap meet was near Giovanni's shrimp truck on the north shore. They had dresses, t shirts, inexpensive bracelets, hair clips, purses Etc. We didn't make the real swap meet because PH took so long, so this served our needs.


----------



## ski_mom

twodogs said:


> The other place we saw a mini version of the swap meet was near Giovanni's shrimp truck on the north shore. They had dresses, t shirts, inexpensive bracelets, hair clips, purses Etc. We didn't make the real swap meet because PH took so long, so this served our needs.



Do you know if it's open every day?


----------



## twodogs

I'm not sure. It looked like a pretty permanent place. We were there on a Monday, Memorial Day.


----------



## twodogs

It was small, just one long stand. But they had a lot of the items others have mentioned at the swap meet. Price example:  4 for $10 for flower and wooden bead bracelets, flower hair clips,or flower Bobby pin clips.


----------



## MichelleB

AEB123 said:


> Do you if every guest gets one when you arrive, even if you are just spending the day at Aulani visiting the restaurants and the spa?



We got them at the check in desk.  They gave the girls flower ones & the guys the nut ones.  They did confirm our reservation first.  Glad I asked here because I was going to do it at the airport but waiting saved us a lot of $!  Thank you all for the information!


----------



## Mokat76

It was said countless times, but if you have access to a washer/dryer, pack less. Take more swimsuits and cover-ups. Take fewer street clothes. 

DON'T FORGET TO USE YOUR SUNSCREEN. (Smarty-pants 20-somethings paid dearly for that mistake!)

Relax. The faster you get on island time, the better.


----------



## MichelleB

Mokat76 said:


> It was said countless times, but if you have access to a washer/dryer, pack less. Take more swimsuits and cover-ups. Take fewer street clothes



Yes, yes, & yes to this!!!  I'd read that & didn't listen.  We had the washer/dryer & it's so easy to toss a load in & if you hang things to dry, they dried overnight in the closets.  We had only packed 5 outfits per person for a 13 night trip & still had clothes we never wore!


----------



## MichelleB

Mokat76 said:


> DON'T FORGET TO USE YOUR SUNSCREEN. (Smarty-pants 20-somethings paid dearly for that mistake!)



Second that too!  My husband took the kids to climb up Diamond Head (I couldn't go due to recent foot surgery). My last words were "don't forget to put sunscreen on".  They got there & it was overcast so husband told DD18 that she didn't need to put it on.  Guess who can back looking like a lobster & was miserable?!?  So moral of the story....put on sunscreen even if it's overcast!


----------



## happymommy

Mokat76 said:


> It was said countless times, but if you have access to a washer/dryer, pack less. Take more swimsuits and cover-ups. Take fewer street clothes.
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO USE YOUR SUNSCREEN. (Smarty-pants 20-somethings paid dearly for that mistake!)
> 
> Relax. The faster you get on island time, the better.



I couldn't agree more.  You need so little in Hawaii.

My kids and I have gone for 2 weeks with just a carry on bag each (years ago).  We stopped at Target to buy toiletries and laundry detergent and things like that.  I still didn't wear all that was in my carry-on bag. 

We stay at the Marriott next door.


----------



## Disgirl614

How delicious the Monkeypod kitchen is across the street!  We ate here 3 times on our 10 day trip and we would have planned for more if we knew how great it was


----------



## lizard1

I wish I knew how dark the rooms were. They are probably fine if you want to leave your curtain open all of the time, but when you have a room that is directly across from the line for the pool slides, well, that isn't an option all of the time.


----------



## MichelleB

lizard1 said:


> I wish I knew how dark the rooms were. They are probably fine if you want to leave your curtain open all of the time, but when you have a room that is directly across from the line for the pool slides, well, that isn't an option all of the time.



I forgot that!  You are correct....they were very dark.


----------



## mrp4352

So many wonderful ideas!! I appreciate all of them!


----------



## PattiPB

Reviving this thread hoping for some recent suggestions!


----------



## Janrantoo2

lizard1 said:


> I wish I knew how dark the rooms were. They are probably fine if you want to leave your curtain open all of the time, but when you have a room that is directly across from the line for the pool slides, well, that isn't an option all of the time.[/QUOTE
> 
> My sister & I are bringing our solar inflatable lamps. Thanks for tip!


----------



## alohamom

I wish I knew that the quality of the main meals at Ulu Cafe had diminished since my first visit. We stayed in 2014 and the food at Ulu was surprisingly great so I planned to eat there a few times during our return visit this last August 2016. I dont know if this is because they began with the "meal plan" but I suspect it it and I was really disappointed.The same went for the cupcakes, they were great a few years ago and now they are decorated with fantastic designs but taste bland and generic. Another thing I noticed was just general cost cutting, the bags at Kalepa's were beautiful thick printed paper with the Aulani story on the side and now they are brown paper bags  - stuff like that is what I wish I had known before my return visit. I still would have come back and I will still go but it just seems like they are cutting corners.


----------



## fairytalelover

I dont get it. Why do we have to add our photos? Isn't it like WDW and DCL where your photos are automatically added to your file as they take photos of you?  Isnt there a magic band?




heybets30 said:


> Well, it's been almost 7 months (inconceivable!) since we've gone, and there are SO MANY things that I kind of knew about from diligently reading the boards, but didn't quite understand until I was there.  Here's one BIG one that we learned as we went ...
> 
> If you do ANY Photopass events - Aunty's, get pictures from GoPro photogs in the pool, etc., keep track of when/where - and in the pools - who took your picture (i.e., was it a GoPro).  There are only 2 photopass kiosks in the hotel shop (which is one of our MAJOR complaints).  The line can get ridiculous while people try to find their pictures.  We added ours as we went along, which saved a TON - and I mean a TON - of time on our last morning.  For some reason, our GoPro pics weren't being found, the photog took over a day to turn them in (unusual), but they keep all the memory cards in a binder, and were able to pull them up physically by pulling his card because we knew the date/approximate time and WHO the photog was.  So, photos not lost.
> 
> Seriously, most photos were available an hour or two after being taken (Especially for Aunty's - like Surf's UP or Fish are Friends).  I would go down closer to closing time each night and add that day's pics.  There was ALWAYS a wait.  Worst wait was 40 minutes because I was behind someone who waited until their last day to add photos.
> 
> It takes a while if you do something like Aunty's - you'll need to sort through ALL the photos taken that night for your kids, because the kids don't have photopasses to keep track of which photos they are in.  Same with the GoPro photogs - you most likely will not have a photopass card in your swimsuit next to the infinity wall ;-)
> 
> And, since I love this pic so much ... our favorite GoPro photog pic that I was so anxious to get :


----------



## fairytalelover

w


pmurph said:


> I wish that I would have known NOT to wait until the last show of our trip to watch the Starlit Hui. There was some lightening spotted right before showtime, so it was cancelled, so we didn't get to see it : (


what's starlit hui?


----------



## AJaquins

Starlit hui doesn't exist anymore. It used to be a free nighttime show and they replaced it with a luau that you pay for.


----------



## Janrantoo2

I'm a girl......but I would prefer to get a kukuI nut lei. The flower leis are so pretty BUT they die and I really dislike the damp flowers against my neck. The kukui lei is a souvenir that will last forever or until my next declutter event. I can't imagine this but thought I'd ask...Will they go all Nazi and say NO! Flowers for girls and nuts for boys?

Can't wait for our trip in 22 days!


----------



## alohamom

Janrantoo2 said:


> I'm a girl......but I would prefer to get a kukuI nut lei. The flower leis are so pretty BUT they die and I really dislike the damp flowers against my neck. The kukui lei is a souvenir that will last forever or until my next declutter event. I can't imagine this but thought I'd ask...Will they go all Nazi and say NO! Flowers for girls and nuts for boys?
> 
> Can't wait for our trip in 22 days!



I am sure there will be no problem. My daughters lei died much earlier than mine so I went up to the front desk and asked for another and without even batting an eye the amazing cm went to an area and got me another. I had offered to pay for it and she said no way, please take another soooo based on this I would say there should be no issue with asking for a kukui nut one instead of a floral one.


----------



## cgattis

Janrantoo2 said:


> I'm a girl......but I would prefer to get a kukuI nut lei. The flower leis are so pretty BUT they die and I really dislike the damp flowers against my neck. The kukui lei is a souvenir that will last forever or until my next declutter event. I can't imagine this but thought I'd ask...Will they go all Nazi and say NO! Flowers for girls and nuts for boys?
> 
> Can't wait for our trip in 22 days!


I am so glad you asked this!  I wanted to ask the same thing but was afraid it might be contrary to lei etiquette/tradition.  I've searched the web but hadn't found anything indicating that, but was still looking.  Thanks @alohamom for the info!


----------



## Diznygrl

I'm no expert on Hawaiian culture so I'm not sure why women get leis and men get kukui nuts, but I do know that men and women can wear both. I saw many female CMs wearing kukui nuts so I don't think it would be a problem if you ask for one.


----------



## AJaquins

Just arrived and my mother in law asked for the kukui nuts because the flowers bother her. They had no problem giving her the kukui nut lei.


----------



## fairytalelover

Can you post a photo of both? I'm curious to see what they look like


----------



## alohamom




----------



## alohamom

the floral one is tuberose and purple orchid


----------



## alohamom

Took this straight from the Aulani page but it is exactly this lei


----------



## fairytalelover

alohamom said:


> View attachment 214149


Yikes. This one just looks like a bunch of black rocks.


----------



## cgattis

fairytalelover said:


> Yikes. This one just looks like a bunch of black rocks.


Well....they're nuts.  Slightly smaller than a walnut, dark brown, and shiny. I bought one years ago from a guy selling them on a beach in FL and love it.  Truthfully I'd love one of each.  I may pay for a flower lei greeting at the airport and ask for these at Aulani.


----------



## alohamom

cgattis said:


> Well....they're nuts.  Slightly smaller than a walnut, dark brown, and shiny. I bought one years ago from a guy selling them on a beach in FL and love it.  Truthfully I'd love one of each.  I may pay for a flower lei greeting at the airport and ask for these at Aulani.



You may want to do that the other way around. I think you can buy the kukui nut leis fairly reasonably at Island Country Markets or ABC stores whereas the nicer flower leis are more. Plus the Aulani ones have the gorgeous smelling tuberose on them (smaller white flowers) and they cost much more when in a lei. When we were there in August you could go to the club house where you borrow dvds and make your own simple orchid lei as well.


----------



## cgattis

alohamom said:


> You may want to do that the other way around. I think you can buy the kukui nut leis fairly reasonably at Island Country Markets or ABC stores whereas the nicer flower leis are more. Plus the Aulani ones have the gorgeous smelling tuberose on them (smaller white flowers) and they cost much more when in a lei. When we were there in August you could go to the club house where you borrow dvds and make your own simple orchid lei as well.


Ahhh, good thinking!!


----------



## kdonnel

fairytalelover said:


> Yikes. This one just looks like a bunch of black rocks.



At least to me it is surprisingly fragrant and remained so for several months.


----------



## PattiPB

kdonnel said:


> At least to me it is surprisingly fragrant and remained so for several months.



So it will (1) stay fresh for a week, and (2) is allowable on the plane back to the mainland? If both of those are YES, I'll be thrilled. Thanks~


----------



## kdonnel

PattiPB said:


> So it will (1) stay fresh for a week, and (2) is allowable on the plane back to the mainland? If both of those are YES, I'll be thrilled. Thanks~



I always brought them home. Didn't see anything that said they were prohibited. I have still have the ones from our first trip in 2012. They do lose their fragrance after a few months.


----------



## heybets30

fairytalelover said:


> I dont get it. Why do we have to add our photos? Isn't it like WDW and DCL where your photos are automatically added to your file as they take photos of you? Isnt there a magic band?



Fairytalelover - While we were there, and it doesn't sound like it's changed, NOPE, your photos are not all automatically added to a band or a card.  Some are, not all are.  If you get a photog in the pool with a gopro, they don't scan a card - you go into the shop and tell them when/where your photo was taken, and then you have to look up the photos and go through all of them until you find your pics.  If you send your kids to aunty's, you have to scroll through all the event photos to find your kids & add them.  Even though we hand picked our kids on the aunty's one, I still laugh because we have these random kids' photos within ours.  It was cumbersome, the GoPro photo guy took a while to turn in his card, so we had to go back 3 times over 2 days to check before it got loaded, and I KNEW there was an awesome one of my daughter I really wanted to not miss getting.


----------



## MSUmom

Going in August - just bumping in.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

We will be there over Thanksgiving and it's been great reading everyone's tips!


----------



## glencoe

Soccerluvinmama said:


> I just double checked and it's true!!!  Good to know!



I wonder if those are the blenders that were left behind


----------



## glencoe

dianeschlicht said:


> Going to the "hidden beach" beyond the Marriott to the little cove where the sea  turtles and Monk seals were.  We walked down there nearly every morning and walked out onto the rocks to enjoy the turtles, seals, crabs and waves.
> 
> The one negative thing I hadn't known about and wish I would have was how crowded  the wonderful infinity edge hot  tub was with children.  It was more like a kiddie pool than a hot tub.



I know how much kids love hot tubs, but besides the age... they are a safety risk.   It used to be the suction  thing and danger of drowning, but there is also issues with the higher temps not being safe for the younger set, especially when they pop back and forth between a pool with a 20 degree difference on average.  Yet wherever I go hot tubs are packed with kids.


----------



## kittylady1972

What a wealth of information.  I'll have to remember this next year.  We are in the very early stages of planning for a possible FIRST trip to Hawaii (for 4 of us...DH has been a few times on business).  We will most likely stay with friends who plan to reserve a room at the Marriott next door...however we thought it might be nice to add a few nights at Aulani while there too.  This will most likley be next June, so not sure what my chances are booking 7 months in advance.


----------



## DizDragonfly

kittylady1972 said:


> What a wealth of information.  I'll have to remember this next year.  We are in the very early stages of planning for a possible FIRST trip to Hawaii (for 4 of us...DH has been a few times on business).  We will most likely stay with friends who plan to reserve a room at the Marriott next door...however we thought it might be nice to add a few nights at Aulani while there too.  This will most likley be next June, so not sure what my chances are booking 7 months in advance.


The JW Marriott that was next door is now a Four Seasons. There is the Marriott Beach Club a couple of coves over.


----------



## kittylady1972

DizDragonfly said:


> The JW Marriott that was next door is now a Four Seasons. There is the Marriott Beach Club a couple of coves over.



Yes it's the Marriott Beach Club.


----------



## happymommy

kittylady1972 said:


> Yes it's the Marriott Beach Club.



That's where we own!  Going for 30 nights this summer!  I love it so much there.


----------



## pepperandchips

kittylady1972 said:


> What a wealth of information.  I'll have to remember this next year.  We are in the very early stages of planning for a possible FIRST trip to Hawaii (for 4 of us...DH has been a few times on business).  We will most likely stay with friends who plan to reserve a room at the Marriott next door...however we thought it might be nice to add a few nights at Aulani while there too.  This will most likley be next June, so not sure what my chances are booking 7 months in advance.



We had no problem booking at 7 months for a studio for the last week of May (including Memorial Day weekend) and could have gotten anything we wanted except the DVC hotel rooms. Hope you experience the same good luck! If you havent read marblebob's Hawaii/Aulani TR yet I highly recommend it. They did a Ko Olina split stay and he had good insight!


----------



## FireflyTrance

My one money saving tip is to visit Ama Ama for breakfast or lunch instead of dinner. The dinner is quite expensive and I found the breakfast and lunch to be great and probably 50% of the cost of what I would have paid at dinner. In general I found the food at Aulani to be very expensive and if I go again I want to get some grocery items at Target beforehand.


----------



## Minnie824

We're going to Aulani for the first time in June.  DH, myself DD15 DD13 and my parents.  Has anyone rented the cabana?  It says it holds 6 people, but I'm curious are there 6 chairs to lay in the sun?  Having 2 teenage girls there will be 4 of us wanting to lay out quite a bit. 

Also anyone have experience with the teen spa/activities?  I signed the girls up for massages there to go on their own and facials.  I saw quite a bit of other activities they can do on their own as well.  Thanks!


----------



## mikewdw

also going for first time in June.  any new things to add to the list?  looking for all the info I can get
thanks


----------



## SuzanneB74

mikewdw said:


> also going for first time in June.  any new things to add to the list?  looking for all the info I can get
> thanks




We are too!!!


----------



## b2k1121

I'd plan out our dining a little bit more.  I didn't want to plan seemingly every meal like you do when going to WDW so we didn't make any reservations.  Too many times we ended up just grabbing quick service at Ulu Cafe because it was the only thing open or driving around the island looking for something or googling the best places to eat in the area.


----------



## Pimama

I wish I had checked out Aunty's beach house open house with the kids on the first day.  We signed up for a couple of the special events but my kids really preferred just having some free play time.  Unfortunately, we didn't figure that out until the last day and they left feeling sad that they couldn't spend more time there.  I would not have wanted to leave them for a long time but a couple hours of adult time each day could've been really relaxing, especially in the middle of the day when they wanted to rest in the room and I wanted to be out and about.


----------



## SuzanneB74

Pimama said:


> I wish I had checked out Aunty's beach house open house with the kids on the first day.  We signed up for a couple of the special events but my kids really preferred just having some free play time.  Unfortunately, we didn't figure that out until the last day and they left feeling sad that they couldn't spend more time there.  I would not have wanted to leave them for a long time but a couple hours of adult time each day could've been really relaxing, especially in the middle of the day when they wanted to rest in the room and I wanted to be out and about.




I think my 12 yr old won't want to do any of the activities, but are they allowed to just go in to Aunty's Beach house and hang out?  I am trying to find this information, but I keep getting confused.


----------



## cmph

SuzanneB74 said:


> I think my 12 yr old won't want to do any of the activities, but are they allowed to just go in to Aunty's Beach house and hang out?  I am trying to find this information, but I keep getting confused.


They can when there is open house and availability. Some times you'll encounter a sign that says they're full, and then no one else is allowed in. The only way to guarantee a spot is with the pre-scheduled activities. My 11yo was meh about those activities, generally speaking, and felt too old, but being registered for them meant she was guaranteed free time afterward.


----------



## AceVac

First trip there this Oct. we are excited, this is all great information.


----------



## Pimama

SuzanneB74 said:


> I think my 12 yr old won't want to do any of the activities, but are they allowed to just go in to Aunty's Beach house and hang out?  I am trying to find this information, but I keep getting confused.


Yes, they absolutely can just go play.  My kids actually preferred that to the activities and we were never turned away, even when we took them at lunch time.  We didn't buy the meal though, you did have to get in line early to purchase that.  The kids can still use the rest of the area minus whichever room they served the food in.  Same with the activities, if you are not in the activity, you can still be in the rest of the areas.

Well that was poorly written, I hope it makes some sense!!


----------



## spacecanada

Our first trip will be in October as well.  This thread (and I read it all!) was very useful.  We're very excited for our trip now and feel very well prepared thanks to all the advice here.  I'm saddened that the Starlit Hui was replaced by a paid Luau, as our friends told us that was their favourite event when they went.  My only concern is that the Luau won't be able to cater to my food allergies and I'll be starving because I paid for a meal I cannot eat. 

Otherwise, have there been any upgrades to the PhotoPASS system recently?  Also, will more excursions become available beyond the list online right now - it seems like most excursions people have mentioned here no longer exist.


----------



## drcoulsey

spacecanada said:


> I'm saddened that the Starlit Hui was replaced by a paid Luau, as our friends told us that was their favourite event when they went.  My only concern is that the Luau won't be able to cater to my food allergies and I'll be starving because I paid for a meal I cannot eat.



_All the Disney chefs at WDW are so accommodating with severe food allergies.  What makes you think Aulani chefs won't be the same?_


----------



## cmph

spacecanada said:


> Our first trip will be in October as well.  This thread (and I read it all!) was very useful.  We're very excited for our trip now and feel very well prepared thanks to all the advice here.  I'm saddened that the Starlit Hui was replaced by a paid Luau, as our friends told us that was their favourite event when they went.  My only concern is that the Luau won't be able to cater to my food allergies and I'll be starving because I paid for a meal I cannot eat.
> 
> Otherwise, have there been any upgrades to the PhotoPASS system recently?  Also, will more excursions become available beyond the list online right now - it seems like most excursions people have mentioned here no longer exist.





drcoulsey said:


> _All the Disney chefs at WDW are so accommodating with severe food allergies.  What makes you think Aulani chefs won't be the same?_



They had better take allergies into account for the cost of the event!! I can't imagine they wouldn't though. We ate at all the on-site places; only the quick sandwich place by the pool wasn't ok for DH (celiac - strictly cannot have gluten). We had Makahiki for breakfast and dinner, which can be dicey just by nature of being a buffet - but they worked with him. Hopefully the luau will be the same!


----------



## NancyDVC

Hints/tips-Ask the CMs anything-suggestions on dining, shopping (that's how we found Foodland for groceries), driving, things to do and see- not just at the resort but all over Oahu. One of the valet's gave us the tip about the preprinted directions that they have at the valet desk! Super directions with the return trip on the reverse. We left on a Sunday and the valet's told us how much time to allow to drop off the rental car and get to the airport. remember the traffic can be insane especially heading east towards Honolulu. 
If you get 'lost' ask any of the CMs for directions around the resort. We actually got escorted to the Ulu Cafe on our first afternoon! 
Read your Daily Iwa for activities. It is usually available by the front desk between 5:00 and 7:00 every evening for the next day! Take the free tours of the resort. We learned a lot about Hawaiian culture, flora and fauna and the resort in general. If you are a DVC member there are tours of the Grand Villa every afternoon. Just stop at teh DVC desk.


----------



## spacecanada

I have a long list of severe food allergies.  Disney Parks are practically the ONLY place I can safely eat away from home, and I am hoping that will be the same with Aulani. I have to talk with special diets before we go - to see what I can eat at each restaurant, including the luau - then we'll decide.  Buffets are not an option with my allergies.  With the luau not actually being in a restaurant, my concern is that they may not be able to make me a separate meal in the kitchen.  I have a reminder to call special diets a month before we go to double check everything and coordinate meals with the chefs.  But I always worry when going somewhere new.  

Great tip about the tours!


----------



## brewster_co

Just got back from a week over Memorial Day weekend! We rented points through David's DVC rental and had an ocean view studio. Aulani really is an incredible resort and we had a great stay. My husband and I were there for our honeymoon. Here are a few of my observations since I found this thread so helpful prior to our trip!

- Pool chairs were not as hard to come by as I expected. Over Memorial Day weekend, it was much more crowded than during the week. If you wanted a prime ocean view from the pool area, you had to get those seats by 7-730am. Otherwise, it was easy to find two shady seats with an umbrella at 8am. We weren't picky about where we were. On days where we came to the pool later in the morning, we just dumped our stuff on a free chair and then moved around as other chairs opened up. Lots of people leave around 4-5 so spots opened up then.
- We ate a lot of meals at Aulani since we wanted to try the restaurants. The food does get boring quickly, so I wish that we did more research on nearby restaurants. We brought some breakfast supplies with us so we ate in the room a few days, but I wish we would have done that more. Ulu cafe is a like a tiny version of a cafeteria at WDW. A few menu items change daily, but otherwise it is the same stuff each day. It was never crowded when we went. We did the character breakfast and the dinner at Mahakiki. Both were really good and I would recommend them. We also did one dinner at Ama Ama. The views were incredible for sunset. The service was also really nice - they let you take your time instead of rushing you. We loved the food too! We went to the Olelo Room for happy hour once and while the menu is small, everything we ate was really flavorful and worth the price. The live music was a really nice touch as well. Our room was near Olelo Room too, so we could hear the music from the balcony at night which was really enjoyable. 
- We did the indoor luau and were pretty disappointed. The food was good, but it otherwise felt like a cheap dinner show. You sit so close together. The show is really more for kids than adults. I wouldn't go back, but I've read mixed reviews on almost every luau, so I'm not sure that there is a really good one!
- We got a couple's massage at Laniwai Spa and it was as incredible as everyone describes. If you feel like splurging, I would definitely do this again. We spent an hour before the massage in the garden/showers/hot tubs and then stayed for an hour afterwards. I honestly could have stayed a lot longer. It is so relaxing and calm. Bring a change of clothes because you can shower and get ready after your massage. I wish that we had planned for a nice dinner right after the massage because the bathrooms had EVERYTHING you could possibly need. It was all a really amazing experience. 
- Definitely go to the beach behind Paradise Cove to see the sea turtles. It is incredible how close they get to you! Walk through the parking lot and then you'll see a little path down to the beach. It is public so don't be shy! We had to ask a woman who was the security guard in the parking lot how to get there, but she was very friendly.
- There are a few places to eat across the street. We weren't a fan of Monkeypod (they charged us $9 to add chicken to a salad!) but Island Grounds Coffee was really good! They have a small breakfast and lunch menu and everything was fresh and delicious. I highly recommend the Acai bowl!
- I do wish we had done more of the activities listed in on the Daily Iwa (tours and crafts, etc) but we just loved sitting by the pool or the beach! One of the premium activities was stargazing and it was $40/adult for only 45 minutes. That price was absurd. Lots of things were free though.
- Luana Lounge was an awesome benefit to have. Our flight left at 11pm, so it was so nice to be able to shower before a long night of travelling. There were only two other people using the lounge when we were there around 6pm.
- I'd recommend bringing your own snorkels. We did and we used them a bunch out on the beach and in Rainbow Reef. I wish we had bought one of the snorkeling life vests too because they made it really easy to keep your head above the water. If you go to Rainbow Reef for the fish feeding, there is a photopass photographer there who will let you hold the fish food and take pictures of you. The pictures are awesome!
- The photopass photographers are readily available - just look for their shirts. They are all over the pool and beach, and they are willing to take pictures with your personal camera too. 

What I wish I would have brought with me:
- More sunscreen: we went through a ton and it is expensive at the resort!
- More breakfast/snacks for the room: see above - food options got a little boring
- Snorkel life vests to use on the beach 
- Cheap sunglasses that I don't mind getting wet in the pool or the ocean. It is SO BRIGHT and I didn't want to wear my nice sunglasses in the water.


----------



## spacecanada

I heard back from the Aulani chefs.  Both main restaurants (Character meals and 'AMA'AMA) are able to accommodate allergies and special diets.  The luau is, to some extent, but options will be severely limited due to its specific menu and remote location - as I thought.  

Just sharing what I learnt today.


----------



## Psymonds

hbg4 said:


> We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom villa in April.
> I've booked a rental cat. Does any one know or have any tips about parking in Waikiki? Also is there free wifi for DVC members?
> Thanks for any advise.



there are some gems in here....

where does one rent a cat?  is there a cleaning upcharge?  who has the best deals on litter.


----------



## Psymonds

Verified with the resort that there are no crushed penny machines onsite.


----------



## pepperandchips

Just back from our trip that started at Aulani and ended at Disneyland. I wish we'd had even more time at Aulani, even though it was the longest part of our trip! I also wish that I'd planned all of our resort days after Memorial Day, as the crowd thinned way out, but I was trying to do a "one on, one off" type strategy. 

I wish I'd known that the flying termites problem people complain about at Ama Ama really only lasts about 15 minutes, as I would have been much happier for those 15 minutes knowing it was temporary. 

We did all breakfasts and 2 lunches in the room. Wish I'd known we wouldn't have been able to find kalua pig in the Safeway (we substituted prepared carnitas and still enjoyed the pork tacos I'd planned). Also wish we packed tortillas from home! They were like $8 and the 12 pack of Coke Zero cans was $8.99 plus tax and the recycling deposit. We saved a lot of money buying our liquor and mixers and making our own drinks, no matter how expensive Safeway was. 

I way overpacked - never used the inflatable tubes or half the clothes I brought. I wish I'd left the extra junk at home! I also wish I'd have known where to find the airport rental car shuttles before arriving in Honolulu. We came in on Hawaiian and our baggage claim area seemed to be in an odd location where the route to rental car shuttles was not obvious - that caused unnecessary stress but Aulani helped us get over it pretty quickly once we arrived at the resort!


----------



## Dawn16

Psymonds said:


> there are some gems in here....
> 
> where does one rent a cat?  is there a cleaning upcharge?  who has the best deals on litter.





Ok, that literally just made me crack up.  I would totally rent one.  Make me less homesick for two I have to leave behind while on vacation


----------



## buffettgirl

Dawn16 said:


> Ok, that literally just made me crack up.  I would totally rent one.  Make me less homesick for two I have to leave behind while on vacation


no worries. Hawaii has a terrible feral cat problem. I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding one wandering around.  Everywhere.


----------



## Amw1064

I am here for the 3rd summer in a row and it never gets old. We just find more things to try and go explore.


----------



## Psymonds

buffettgirl said:


> no worries. Hawaii has a terrible feral cat problem. I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding one wandering around.  Everywhere.



Chickens and pigs on Kauai.  Amazing what an island ecosystem will support without high level predators and with clear human intervention.

I'm just happy there are no snakes.


----------



## Captain Canada

Just wondering what is available at the mug refill station besides pop. Is there hot green tea, apple juice, cranberry juice? Thanks


----------



## spacecanada

I took a photo in October of what was at the fountain drink stations: 
Cocoa Cola, Coca Cola Zero, Diet Coke, Minute Maid Lemonade, Powerade Mountain Blast, Fanta Fruit Punch, Barq's Root Beer, and Sprite


----------



## ebenmax

I read a post from a couple years ago about Aulani not allowing use of KYSS bags at the pool due to CMs not being able to remove items from unattended chairs.
Does anyone have recent experience with this?
Thanks!!


----------



## alohamom

Captain Canada said:


> Just wondering what is available at the mug refill station besides pop. Is there hot green tea, apple juice, cranberry juice? Thanks





spacecanada said:


> I took a photo in October of what was at the fountain drink stations:
> Cocoa Cola, Coca Cola Zero, Diet Coke, Minute Maid Lemonade, Powerade Mountain Blast, Fanta Fruit Punch, Barq's Root Beer, and Sprite



You can ask for hot chocolate packages at the cashier of the Ulu Cafe for your refillable mug, they are happy to give you as many as you need. Not sure about tea...I always bring my own Tetly (I am from Canada) because I dont like the weakness of Lipton and other popular American tea brands


----------



## steph

I have made it through 51 pages of comments,  wow.  Lots of great information here.  Hoping people that have been more recently post more information here because this thread began several years ago and I am sure lots has changed since then. Wonder what new restaurants have been found etc.  Thanks and hoping for more.


----------



## pepperandchips

steph said:


> I have made it through 51 pages of comments,  wow.  Lots of great information here.  Hoping people that have been more recently post more information here because this thread began several years ago and I am sure lots has changed since then. Wonder what new restaurants have been found etc.  Thanks and hoping for more.



We did the same prior to our trip last May! Actually a lot of the information posted here is still good info. Our trip was absolutely amazing - there's no place like Aulani and I am dying to go back. Actually I'd probably check out more islands but wish I could get to Aulani quickly for a short trip like I can Walt Disney World! 

Our highlights were:
- Diamond Head (leave very early in the morning for this, it's busy and hot as the day goes on) the views are absolutely incredible. We did this our first full day there so that we used jet lag to our advantage in helping us get out the door early
- brunch at the Haiku location of Haleiwa Joe's... sooooo so good! They have a smallish variety of items but every single thing we tasted was fantastic quality. And all you can eat of their famous prime rib! Worth the drive (beautifully scenic), worth the wait on a table, worth every penny of the reasonable price! $26.95 adult buffet, $4.50 passion fruit mimosas, $9 cocktails (trust me that this is a pretty good deal for Hawaii food prices)
- We drove to the Kona brew pub location out at the Koko Marina one night at my partner's request, he was feeling a little cabin fever after being at the resort all day. We're beer people so it was worth it for us - they had some unique beer options I haven't seen on the mainland and the food was pretty good. Worth it if you're over that way or if you like beer a lot! You can get flights of everything they have - the harder to find/more unique options are on a chalkboard, so ask if you can't see anything but the standard menu options 



- People had us so worried about pool chairs and chair hogs but we didn't even use pool chairs very much, couldn't resist the siren song of the GORGEOUS lagoon and always vacant chairs there. There are even small chairs you can bring close to the surf. When we couldn't find pool chairs we just put our towels on top of our shoes and when we were done at the pool went back to the beach 

 

- sunset at the resort is not to be missed! I know "magical" is overused but it truly is spectacular and the air just comes alive with the buzz of all the guests enjoying the beauty 

 

 

- Photopass was so different from what I'd expected based on the parks photographers. There were at least three photopass photographers on the beach each evening prior to sunset and we could have gone back to each one an unlimited number of times every night. I learned after the first day which photographers I liked better than the others and to say no to some of the more unflattering poses but we got hundreds of photos, quite a lot of very nice shots to choose from. We got engaged during our Aulani stay and I'd contemplated setting up a private photo session (fiancé is not good at keeping secrets so i knew it was coming) and am glad I didn't spend the extra on a private shoot, as we had plenty of nice photos just from photo pass. The only other times we saw photographers besides sunset, we were in bathing suits, so I said no. I know others have seen them during the day but we were either at the beach or out exploring the island I guess. 

- just driving around and "getting lost" was fun and entertaining in itself. We drove to the north shore, got Matsumoto's shave ice (yes, worth it), found some totally unpopulated beaches, and had lunch at the Beach House. Holy cow this meal was amazing! Stop by if you get a chance, we loved it! Pork grilled cheese is everything I dreamt of. 

- I found the resort enchanting and had a hard time balancing my desire to explore the island with my desire to simply stay put and soak in the sights and sun. Aulani is a great home base for this - we did the "every other day" method like a lot of folks do and we had enough time at the resort to do Ama Ama, Pizza Corner, and Monkey Pod twice. We found ourselves wanting to be at/near the resort at night... it seems the early to bed/early to rise routine rubbed off on us so we didn't venture out to a lot of places that we'd put on our wish list. That said, it was worth it to me to sacrifice some of my desired dinner locations to enjoy the resort at sunset. Monkey pod is what I would call "pretty good" but it was expensive - pizza corner also good and more budget friendly. Ama Ama, while a budget buster, was some of the best food I've ever had paired with great wine and service. The termite bugs were only a problem for 5 minutes. Yes, gross, but not all that bad. We got treated to a fireworks show that night! The wedding happening that evening at the resort next door (I'm blanking, is it a Four Seasons?) had arranged for a fireworks show so we got a front row seat from Ama Ama during dessert and it was so special - felt like it was just for us! 

 

Enjoy your trip. I can't wait to go back to Hawaii!!!


----------

